# Finalmouse Ultralight Pro



## SynergyCB

http://www.finalmouse.com/ultralightpro.php

Only 67 grams!??!!?!?

Rocket Jump Ninja already has a video review up:


----------



## vanir1337

nvm


----------



## Neshy414

Huh i'd actually want to try this i think. Every time i tried a mouse that was below 80 grams (or around that area) i generally did worse with it, however most of the ones i've tried were smaller in dimensions than what i would define as comfortable for me. So to have a mouse that might actually be slightly too large for my hand but also much lighter than what i'm used to, should be an interesting test. Though i don't know if i want to give FM money, if past track records are anything to go by this thing will be discontinued in 3 months to be replaced by something else... but still this at least got me interested.


----------



## SpiLLi

welp just bought the sunset version, supposedly has some special rubberized texturing which i tend to like more than straight plastic.

I'll let you guys know when I get it


----------



## 2shellbonus

Well, this could easily fit into TT esports mouse family


----------



## SynergyCB

SpiLLi said:


> welp just bought the sunset version, supposedly has some special rubberized texturing which i tend to like more than straight plastic.
> 
> I'll let you guys know when I get it


I ordered the white one. Was thinking about the Sunset one, but decided not to for two reasons. 

1) Worried about the rubberized texture wearing off over time.

2) Not a fan of the color. Obviously personal opinion though


----------



## BlazeGaming

SpiLLi said:


> welp just bought the sunset version, supposedly has some special rubberized texturing which i tend to like more than straight plastic.
> 
> I'll let you guys know when I get it


Too bad the rubberized texturing is only on top of the mouse and not on the sides, where it matters mostly, because that's where you grip the mouse. What were they thinking?


----------



## Horsey

<<< still waiting for a fix to M4 M5 for my classic ergo 2


----------



## Horsey

BlazeGaming said:


> Too bad the rubberized texturing is only on top of the mouse and not on the sides, where it matters mostly, because that's where you grip the mouse. What were they thinking?


thinking about the palm and the feeling?

the rubberized texture always stick to my palm which is something i love


----------



## shaiaz

SpiLLi said:


> welp just bought the sunset version, supposedly has some special rubberized texturing which i tend to like more than straight plastic.
> 
> I'll let you guys know when I get it



Sunset version ?


----------



## Avalar

Main buttons sound much too stiff from the video. ;/

Still probably gonna get it.


----------



## 2shellbonus

shaiaz said:


> Sunset version ?


Orange ultralight pro


----------



## pig666eon

stat well away from these clowns, there is no one using them professionally because they are cheap and unreliable. i have gone through 3 of them before i gave up on them altogether, i was waiting 8 months for a replacement on the first one that i got that lasted 1 month, the replacement lasted 3 weeks and then they sent me a scream one to make up for all of the hassle that i had, but the mouse clicks by itself and so does the scroll wheel, you could be watching a youtube video and the page would just start scrolling down on its own, utter useless. go look at their reddit page of the wall of complaints and issues

i went and got eca2 from zowie when the first one broke and its still working perfectly to this day with zero issues, if your going to be spending money give it to them, they are hands down the best mice money can buy 

as far as i know scream himself has distanced himself from the brand because of the terrible build quality and complaints about them, which was their most expensive flagship


----------



## Horsey

pig666eon said:


> stat well away from these clowns, there is no one using them professionally because they are cheap and unreliable. i have gone through 3 of them before i gave up on them altogether, i was waiting 8 months for a replacement on the first one that i got that lasted 1 month, the replacement lasted 3 weeks and then they sent me a scream one to make up for all of the hassle that i had, but the mouse clicks by itself and so does the scroll wheel, you could be watching a youtube video and the page would just start scrolling down on its own, utter useless. go look at their reddit page of the wall of complaints and issues
> 
> i went and got eca2 from zowie when the first one broke and its still working perfectly to this day with zero issues, if your going to be spending money give it to them, they are hands down the best mice money can buy
> 
> as far as i know scream himself has distanced himself from the brand because of the terrible build quality and complaints about them, which was their most expensive flagship


after getting the white ec2-a i agree with you, but sad i got a defective sensor


----------



## SpiLLi

shaiaz said:


> Sunset version ?


The orange one they call the "sunset edition"

http://finalmouse.com/ultralightsunset.php

apparently it has a different more rubberized coating to it


----------



## pig666eon

Horsey said:


> after getting the white ec2-a i agree with you, but sad i got a defective sensor


yeah i think thats just unlucky tbf, with anything electrical stuff can come doa and you have to give the benefit of the doubt which i did with FM but 3 times and then you see all the rest of the complaints from everyone else its not just a once off

all i can say is do the research into FM whoever is thinking of buying one, because they are not what they seem. they have alot of good press but they all warn you about the build quality, a quick google search shows you that they dont hold up under light use let alone using it on a daily basis. i have played csgo with teams and gone to lans, i would never use one again. i have a bucket here full of mice from logitech/steelseries/razer ect ect the list goes on and zowie hands down is the only company i will be buying from in the future, cant stress how good it has been using them, if you also look at what the pros use they are all using them. anyway just some input on some past experiences


----------



## sweffymo

Finally, something that might be able to replace my G9x with grip and weights removed. I've been paranoid about what will happen when my 9 year old mouse finally bites the dust...


----------



## favoxhille

BlazeGaming said:


> Too bad the rubberized texturing is only on top of the mouse and not on the sides, where it matters mostly, because that's where you grip the mouse. What were they thinking?


no its important on both sides, because if u palm grip the palm is the area where it forms most moisture and after some minutes of intense use it makes harder to be sharp and firm with movements
just stupid that mouse companies dont simply rubberize entirally like the old good sensei


----------



## Nx87

Straight onto their next mouse like the Scream One never happened.
Gonna wait for more real end-users to post their thoughts on the quality control rather than take the words of a YouTuber who was given a cherry-picked sample to review.

Any way I'm dying to try it, only wish it was a few mm thinner.


----------



## Horsey

pig666eon said:


> yeah i think thats just unlucky tbf, with anything electrical stuff can come doa and you have to give the benefit of the doubt which i did with FM but 3 times and then you see all the rest of the complaints from everyone else its not just a once off
> 
> all i can say is do the research into FM whoever is thinking of buying one, because they are not what they seem. they have alot of good press but they all warn you about the build quality, a quick google search shows you that they dont hold up under light use let alone using it on a daily basis. i have played csgo with teams and gone to lans, i would never use one again. i have a bucket here full of mice from logitech/steelseries/razer ect ect the list goes on and zowie hands down is the only company i will be buying from in the future, cant stress how good it has been using them, if you also look at what the pros use they are all using them. anyway just some input on some past experiences


i love their mice when it come to the shape and weight and how the mouse glide compare to the others 

but i see your point i had issues with the ergo 2016 and scream one and the new ergo 2

and their support team will ignore you once they know you are outside the U.S


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

site won't even load now.


----------



## Nivity

pig666eon said:


> i went and got eca2 from zowie when the first one broke and its still working perfectly to this day with zero issues, if your going to be spending money give it to them, they are hands down the best mice money can buy


No.


----------



## Horsey

that video was recorded in my country, does that mean they can ship it to where i live? 

ofcourse not...


----------



## senileoldman

This is just what I was waiting for. Thank you so much, Jude.

And they actually made it in red, no leds and removed the logo, AND NO SIGNATURE. Jesus Christ. This mouse is an insta buy.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

I might cop the sunset.....


----------



## SpiLLi

senileoldman said:


> This is just what I was waiting for. Thank you so much, Jude.
> 
> And they actually made it in red, no leds and removed the logo, AND NO SIGNATURE. Jesus Christ. This mouse is an insta buy.


that's orange


----------



## Venrar

Any way to buy this in Canada?


----------



## senileoldman

When is it going to be available on Amazon, or when is the webpage is going to get fixed? I really have been waiting to try the Tournament Pro, but was put off by the ScreamOne color scheme, leds, logo and signature and expressed it, and I think they read it. 

Ah, I really can't wait. I will buy 2.


----------



## Awezomenezz

This does sound almost perfect, although at that price I'll have to wait for reports on QC. I also hope the sunset price was an error, while the site was up it showed $89 (probably 100€ in EU lol) instead of $69 like black and white.
EDIT: And right as I post it's back up. Seriously, $20 just for "limited edition fingertip coating"?


----------



## mike864

For those who can't access the site, buy it here https://shop.finalmouse.com


----------



## Straifer

same cable, same skates, same sensor? I hope for any new buyers they are actually including spare feet this time around.

I'm really curious about the life of these with a exposed PCB. I reserve the right to be cynical about this mouse since I have a Scream One and a Ergo 2. Is this really 'end game'?


----------



## t3ram

I am going to buy ond just like i always do


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

ah, looks like someone took some "inspiration" from zeecrear's modifications and dexins id work with thermaltake. cute.


----------



## Zhuni

In before single batch with issues before moving on to their next mouse in a couple of months

Seriously though they need to start standing by one of thier mice.


----------



## Aventadoor

Current S1 users, save money and just drill holes in it? 

Btw, you can talk bad stuff about FM, but the same thing you can do about Zowie etc. 
They are just as bad, if u ask me. 
And yes, I use S1 and have been for a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time now.


----------



## b0z0

Ordered the White version


----------



## Ainalcar

Good luck trying to clean this mouse lmao


----------



## Crazy9000

pig666eon said:


> there is no one using them professionally because they are cheap and unreliable.


That's not true, I saw the S1 being used in a tournament a few days ago.


----------



## Horsey

Crazy9000 said:


> That's not true, I saw the S1 being used in a tournament a few days ago.


because they can get 10000000 of them


----------



## menismyforte

I posted a review for this but I didn't see this thread had already popped up, whoops. 

should I just make a big post here or leave that thread up? not sure on what the policy is :O 

either way, vid here


----------



## menismyforte

Ainalcar said:


> Good luck trying to clean this mouse lmao


I used this mouse for about 200 hours with 2 cats and eating/drinking every day at my PC. Wasn't a problem tbh, looked today with a small LED light before I wrote my review couldn't find anything inside.


----------



## sammkv

Waiting for Amazon to sell this. Need a good return policy to see if they really did fix their QC problems with the mass produced retail models.


----------



## Venrar

sammkv said:


> Waiting for Amazon to sell this. Need a good return policy to see if they really did fix their QC problems with the mass produced retail models.


I hope they let people from up north buy via amazon. I want this mouse so bad.


----------



## Aventadoor

How to clean Ultralight:
Use compressed air?


----------



## gunit2004

Does this mouse also come with the great features of imploding side buttons and loosening main mouse buttons after a day of use? If so, I'm in! Amazing!


----------



## menismyforte

gunit2004 said:


> Does this mouse also come with the great features of imploding side buttons and loosening main mouse buttons after a day of use? If so, I'm in! Amazing!


Lol, I tested it for over a month (still using) and about 200 hours. I bashed it on my desk, whacked it on all the sides - I went out of my way to try to break the one they sent me and I couldn't. So in my experience, no.


----------



## Argowashi

menismyforte said:


> Lol, I tested it for over a month (still using) and about 200 hours. I bashed it on my desk, whacked it on all the sides - I went out of my way to try to break the one they sent me and I couldn't. So in my experience, no.


Definitely not a shill >.>


----------



## end0rphine

Argowashi said:


> Definitely not a shill >.>


iirc he was one of the more vocal members to call fianlmouse out on the ghosting issues


----------



## M1st

end0rphine said:


> iirc he was one of the more vocal members to call fianlmouse out on the ghosting issues


Yes, and now:


> Want 10% off? Use code FORTE on checkout at www.finalmouse.com


----------



## xmr1

Why do they insist on keeping those awful mouse feet?


----------



## menismyforte

Argowashi said:


> Definitely not a shill >.>


Eh, not really a shill. I was the person who released the "slam mouse" video of the scream one. I've been VERY publicly critical of FM in the past. Buuuut they asked me to test and give feedback instead of making ******ed youtube videos so I did 

Just sayin how my experience went with them recently is all. I wanted to make the mice better because I liked them at their core but I couldn't get over the issues they had. Figured that would be the smart thing instead of just droppin video memes every time they released a mouse. I was impressed with the unit they sent me though. Luck or hand-picked? Maybe, but I liked it and couldn't break it or make it malfunction unlike every other mouse I've bought from them.


----------



## Argowashi

menismyforte said:


> Eh, not really a shill. I was the person who released the "slam mouse" video of the scream one. I've been VERY publicly critical of FM in the past. Buuuut they asked me to test and give feedback instead of making ******ed youtube videos so I did
> 
> Just sayin how my experience went with them recently is all. I wanted to make the mice better because I liked them at their core but I couldn't get over the issues they had. Figured that would be the smart thing instead of just droppin video memes every time they released a mouse. I was impressed with the unit they sent me though. Luck or hand-picked? Maybe, but I liked it and couldn't break it or make it malfunction unlike every other mouse I've bought from them.


You obviously got a hand-picked unit plucked from Jude's behind that is reinforced with outer space metal to keep the weight low but also build quality high.

It's time to wake up sheeple! Don't fall for Finalalien, I mean, Finalmeme's lies or their shills!


----------



## a_ak57

So they're still listing misleading weights for their mice years after they said they would stop doing that. Of course 71g is still incredibly light, but I guess getting that 6 in front is much more powerful for marketing.


----------



## muso

Be interesting to see some accurate click delay measurement. The scream one was very fast but maybe with the issues they had they've scaled it back


----------



## lurkerguy

This is the dumbest stuff I have ever seen. I'm all in for light mice but if you really want a shell full of holes you might as well drill them yourself.

Are Finalmouse looking to destroy their reputation for good?


----------



## gunit2004

Unless you are a glutton for punishment I suggest you wait on some impressions from someone who didn't get a cherry picked unit.


----------



## Ashbury

I assume this has on board memory, but since website is down and I can't check, could someone confirm?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty-

I really like the look of the sunset version, but knowing finalmouse and how they hand pick certain models for reviews, I'll wait to see what the everyday user thinks till then the DM3 Mini is pretty awesome (that price.....why? what am I paying for exactly?)


----------



## zealord

very interesting :thinking:


----------



## menismyforte

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I really like the look of the sunset version, but knowing finalmouse and how they hand pick certain models for reviews, I'll wait to see what the everyday user thinks till then the DM3 Mini is pretty awesome (that price.....why? what am I paying for exactly?)


I ordered one for myself as another name / address nearby to see if I got a cherry picked unit or not. Will update when I can


----------



## nodicaL

Version Sunset Overdrive has been ordered!


----------



## BlazeGaming

lurkerguy said:


> This is the dumbest stuff I have ever seen. I'm all in for light mice but if you really want a shell full of holes you might as well drill them yourself.
> 
> Are Finalmouse looking to destroy their reputation for good?


Their drilled holes seem to have some depth, look closer in the video, its not the same as you drilling in any shell, which would case the mouse shell to maybe break. I think its easier to understand what I'm talking about if someone will open the mouse and look from inside out the holes.


----------



## BlazeGaming

favoxhille said:


> no its important on both sides, because if u palm grip the palm is the area where it forms most moisture and after some minutes of intense use it makes harder to be sharp and firm with movements
> just stupid that mouse companies dont simply rubberize entirally like the old good sensei


To me rubberized sides are more important than the top because I have sweaty hands and it helps with lifting the mouse, take G403 for example. But I agree, best case scenario would be all the surface to be rubberized.


----------



## equlix

I just paid $80 for an orange mouse... 
Is there a support group for people like. I think I need Help.


----------



## Avalar

equlix said:


> I just paid $80 for an orange mouse...
> Is there a support group for people like. I think I need Help.


We have each other, and that's what counts.


----------



## herbal718

equlix said:


> I just paid $80 for an orange mouse...
> Is there a support group for people like. I think I need Help.


Same here man, this will be my first mouse from them. I was waiting for a FK1+ with a 3360 and this looks too good not to check out.


----------



## Avalar

So of course I bought one. The white. If it isn't my new main mouse, it'll be the closest contender for the G303's spot. Honestly, for me, it depends on the main buttons. If the buttons on this mouse come anywhere near Logitech's, I'll finally have a lightweight, large, palm-grip mouse that's worth using. If not, I think it'll still be worth keeping. Not like the Rival 600, for example, but that's just my opinion. - Selling my Rival 600 because I already have a comfortable, weight-adjustable mouse with even more than 3 usable side buttons and better main buttons (G502), and I have several ~90g mice.

Oh, and if I'm gonna use the Ultralight, that cable *will* have to go. At least that can be remedied, though. Idk what masochist would use a 70g mouse with a braided cable. Just no...


----------



## popups

A few days ago I was thinking of buying a Finalmouse Scream again because I miss the response/performance in a shape that is decent. I was waiting for the new BST mouse, but I don't think that will turn out like I hoped it would. I want something light, simple and shaped okay. Now FinalMouse has a light version...

I did a similar mod to my Zowie FK to lighten it. I didn't drill out holes on the bottom because I didn't want to weaken the base and get dust flying into the mouse when I swipe. Since the FK has a single button piece I can cut weight from the middle shell without exposing a lot to dust. It weighs around 79g without going crazy with the weight reduction.

I really like how my G100s weighs ~66g. I was hoping BST's mouse would weigh around 70g with side buttons. I think it is possible for him to design a medium sized symmetrical shape, 3360, with side buttons, that weighs that much. However, once the design included side panels, I think the weight will increase by 5-10g. I'm okay with the FK2 weighing 85g because it has a 3310, optical encoder and 4 side buttons.

I might buy a Finalmouse or BST's new mouse just for the PCB. Then maybe I can get some 3D printed shell. That way I can get something that performs well, very lightweight, short and wide.

It's probably time we see custom 3D printed mice with community PCBs become a thing like the keyboard world.


----------



## Venrar

Avalar said:


> So of course I bought one. The white. If it isn't my new main mouse, it'll be the closest contender for the G303's spot. Honestly, for me, it depends on the main buttons. If the buttons on this mouse come anywhere near Logitech's, I'll finally have a lightweight, large, palm-grip mouse that's worth using. If not, I think it'll still be worth keeping. Not like the Rival 600, for example, but that's just my opinion. - Selling my Rival 600 because I already have a comfortable, weight-adjustable mouse with even more than 3 usable side buttons and better main buttons (G502), and I have several ~90g mice.
> 
> Oh, and if I'm gonna use the Ultralight, that cable *will* have to go. At least that can be remedied, though. Idk what masochist would use a 70g mouse with a braided cable. Just no...


The S1 cable never really bothered me. From what I remember the Zowie cables used to bug me more than the S1.


----------



## Avalar

Venrar said:


> The S1 cable never really bothered me. From what I remember the Zowie cables used to bug me more than the S1.


It's just the fact that it's being used on such a light mouse. CeeSA has definitely spoiled me lol. A stiff braided cable on anything less than 90g is unacceptable for me. Anything I plan on using for more than a few hours gets a paracord regardless of weight.


----------



## fuzzybass

Couple of questions: 

1. Is there a return policy on these? 

2. How do you change DPI on these? Is there software for these mice?


----------



## herbal718

Did anyone get a shipping confirmation yet?


----------



## Avalar

herbal718 said:


> Did anyone get a shipping confirmation yet?


Ordered Express shipping 11 hours ago. Not yet.


----------



## nidzakv

I would never buy mice with holes.. Just imagine it after 6 months of use.. 

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## wareya

did RJN seriously try to use a high speed camera recording a monitor to compare click latency

lmao


----------



## suneatshours86

when it comes to finalmouse you always have short memory.
It's the same mouse:
-same cord
-same sensor implementation
-same omron
-same wheel
-same plastic

with holes. 
what engineeringally superior thing! Really?!
they add damn holes and they sell the same exact product at the same price to the same paople who previously buy scream one.
What's your problem?

remove 10 grams with holes (where you can also put a cat). Do you think you spent $70 on a new and superior product?
I really can't undestand what's going wrong


----------



## -1nf1n1ty-

suneatshours86 said:


> when it comes to finalmouse you always have short memory.
> It's the same mouse:
> -same cord
> -same sensor implementation
> -same omron
> -same wheel
> -same plastic
> 
> with holes.
> what engineeringally superior thing! Really?!
> they add damn holes and they sell the same exact product at the same price to the same paople who previously buy scream one.
> What's your problem?
> I really can't undestand what's going wrong


that's why I wait to see if anyone wants to sell it if they end up hating it and try and get it for a fraction of the cost, I am in NO way shape or form gonna buy a mouse that is 80 bucks lol thats just insane.....no offense tot he people that did...


----------



## aayman_farzand

suneatshours86 said:


> when it comes to finalmouse you always have short memory.
> It's the same mouse:
> -same cord
> -same sensor implementation
> -same omron
> -same wheel
> -same plastic


Obviously everyone know's it's mostly similar to the ScreamOne but the reason people keep buying it is because there's no proper alternative.

The shape is amazing, sensor implementation is similar to all top end mice, the plastic feels fine and the light weight truly makes a difference in aiming. My only complaint with the S1 was that the scroll wheel got too loose and would often activate during swiping.

The S1 is still my favorite mouse and I was considering buying one of these too but I'm in a dusty country so I'll probably end up skipping it.


----------



## Nivity

Still no way to get replacement feet? So no Paracord.
Well, that is bad.


----------



## Randallel

Does anyone know how the Scream One size compares to a Nixeus Revel? I'm seeing that the Revel is 68mm, but only finding 61mm for S1. S1 seems like a bigger mouse than that.


----------



## James N

Randallel said:


> Does anyone know how the Scream One size compares to a Nixeus Revel? I'm seeing that the Revel is 68mm, but only finding 61mm for S1. S1 seems like a bigger mouse than that.


The Revel is 5.5 cm wide where you grip it and the back is around 6.5cm. 
The Finalmouse scream1/ultralight is 6cm in the middle and slightly bigger at the back, hence it feels way bigger in hand than the Revel. Also the m1/m2 buttons are higher placed than on the Revel. 

Overall the finalmouse Scream1/ultralight feels like a big mouse. I guess this is due to the mouse not being rounded as much and the sides being much more straight (this is a good thing). Personally i don't think RJN's hand size recommendations will work out, as the mouse almost feels too big for my hands which are 20.5cm long and 10.5cm wide hands while clawgripping, palmgrip works just fine. But i personally doubt anyone with hands below 18.5cm and not using palmgrip will be able to aim well with it.


----------



## sarkarlos

Nivity said:


> Still no way to get replacement feet? So no Paracord.
> Well, that is bad.


I was able to find replacement feet for my S1 on Amazon. They will more than likely fit the UL as well, seeing as the shell and base are the same sans honeycomb holes. Search "Finalmouse mouse feet" on Amazon and it should be the one priced somewhere between USD$5-10.

EDIT: Apparently, it only shows up in the search results if the words are in this order "Mouse Feet Finalmouse". With that said, Hyperglide IE3.0 are essentially universal mouse feet. Keep in mind, they're a bit thicker than the stock FM mouse feet (0.8mm vs 0.6mm) and the UL has a LOD of less than one CD on a cloth pad according to RJN. One CD is ~1.2mm so the Hyperglides being 0.8mm thick may or may not be an issue.


----------



## Argowashi

aayman_farzand said:


> Obviously everyone know's it's mostly similar to the ScreamOne but the reason people keep buying it is because there's no proper alternative.
> 
> The shape is amazing, sensor implementation is similar to all top end mice, the plastic feels fine and the light weight truly makes a difference in aiming. My only complaint with the S1 was that the scroll wheel got too loose and would often activate during swiping.
> 
> The S1 is still my favorite mouse and I was considering buying one of these too but I'm in a dusty country so I'll probably end up skipping it.


Oh yes. The Scream One shape is so amazing not even Scream himself used it longer than 1 month lmao


----------



## sarkarlos

Argowashi said:


> Oh yes. The Scream One shape is so amazing not even Scream himself used it longer than 1 month lmao


To be fair, he did use a deathadder before signing with FM. It's probably just a better shape for him.


----------



## cdcd

wareya said:


> did RJN seriously try to use a high speed camera recording a monitor to compare click latency
> 
> lmao


Yes he did lol. Couldn't resist and wrote a comment about it yesterday. Unfortunately no rebuttal yet


----------



## munchzilla

sarkarlos said:


> To be fair, he did use a deathadder before signing with FM. It's probably just a better shape for him.


I think he was Razer sponsored back then too... he was using MS IME 3.0 before that though.


----------



## Awezomenezz

These are up on maxgaming now. Sunset is """only""" 79€ as well. I hope they really nailed the QC this time, because I'm not sure if I can resist getting one...


----------



## banZi

equlix said:


> I just paid $80 for an orange mouse...
> Is there a support group for people like. I think I need Help.


Same, It was also $10 shipping from where I bought it.

Oh, and I have a Scream1 that I was unhappy with. Mainly the slam2click, **** cable and spastic scroll wheel.

But, the shape is perhaps the best I've tried, so If they've fixed the issues above I'll get a paracord and be happy... hopefully


----------



## Nalyx

does it have 1000 herz or its is 500 hz ?


----------



## Aventadoor

Its a big mice. Its also really tall all over. Not very low in the front like Sensei and FK1. 
I dont see it being good for smaller hands, like id imagine Scream has. 
Its a handful even for big hands, atleast thats what she said.


----------



## SpiLLi

Aventadoor said:


> Its a big mice. Its also really tall all over. Not very low in the front like Sensei and FK1.
> I dont see it being good for smaller hands, like id imagine Scream has.
> Its a handful even for big hands, atleast thats what she said.


Scream isn't that small of a person I don't think. He also comes from using the IME and then the deathadder after that for most of his career which are big mice. I don't think its a problem of the mouse being big for him probably just he doesn't like ambi mice since he's used ergo mice his entire career.


----------



## t3ram

Scream will probably use this one again, why would he use his own mouse if they never work?


----------



## Venrar

suneatshours86 said:


> when it comes to finalmouse you always have short memory.
> It's the same mouse:
> -same cord
> -same sensor implementation
> -same omron
> -same wheel
> -same plastic
> 
> with holes.
> what engineeringally superior thing! Really?!
> they add damn holes and they sell the same exact product at the same price to the same paople who previously buy scream one.
> What's your problem?
> 
> remove 10 grams with holes (where you can also put a cat). Do you think you spent $70 on a new and superior product?
> I really can't undestand what's going wrong


Here's the thing: I will pay for small incremental improvements over what almost every other company is doing in this space - reinventing the wheel. Look at the Sensei 310, or the G-Pro. You have two companies with popular usable shapes, and yet they consistently mutate them into these sub-standard, RSI inducing, abominations. If they've fixed their quality control issues on this batch, it's over. There is no other mouse on the market with this shape, good clicks, and a weight this low.


----------



## Avalar

Assuming there's no QC issues with the new mouse, it'd be the #1 mouse directed towards FPS players. In fact, wasn't that the case for the S1 too?

Thinking about it now... Rival 310, Sensei 310, G403 wired and wireless, even the G303. All mice I wouldn't rather use over the S1 IF it was flawless. It'll be even more so with the Ultralight.


----------



## senileoldman

I bought an orange and black one myself. 

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN'T WAIT.

I think this is the one to dethrone my G400. I really ahve been waiting for a FM TP refresh, without the ugly color scheme and signature and logo, and the eye blinder leds.


----------



## ncck

ouch the price and cable, not interested but will be happy to hear if you guys actually get some decent units!


----------



## blakelyiam

Has anyone got a shipping confirmation email yet?


----------



## esoteradactyl

blakelyiam said:


> Has anyone got a shipping confirmation email yet?


I placed an order early yesterday and haven't received any shipping info yet.


----------



## Avalar

blakelyiam said:


> Has anyone got a shipping confirmation email yet?


Got a confirmation this morning. I'm on the East Coast.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Venrar said:


> it's over.


Uhh no, it's not.


----------



## HiCZoK

Any idea how this compares over G400 which is over twice as heavy?
I was thinking of picking this or G102/203... over failed G603 which I've returned because of weight and wrong grip style. I use 1-3-1 fingertip which G603 is apparently terrible for... sorry for repeating myself over other topic !


----------



## fuzzybass

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> Uhh no, it's not.


Yea... one of my first thoughts when I saw this mouse was, "will not be surprised if other manufacturers follow suit". So, while I do want this mouse, I'm also ok with giving this a "pass", because I'm sure other companies with a better history of QC/reliability will eventually use similar ideas.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

blakelyiam said:


> Has anyone got a shipping confirmation email yet?


Not yet, I ordered mine this morning


----------



## menismyforte

HiCZoK said:


> Any idea how this compares over G400 which is over twice as heavy?
> I was thinking of picking this or G102/203... over failed G603 which I've returned because of weight and wrong grip style. I use 1-3-1 fingertip which G603 is apparently terrible for... sorry for repeating myself over other topic !


I used 1-3-1 for 10 years with the MX518/G400 shell, this mouse doesn't have a "ledge" to rest your ring finger on but it IS very easy to pick up with just your thumb and pinky, plastic is grippy on the sides and its light. Depends if you need that ledge though

Press F to pay respects to the MX518 shell pls

Also, steel used the scream one with 1-3-1 and was successful with it in rank s, so I guess in theory you could use it like that.


----------



## Venrar

HiCZoK said:


> Any idea how this compares over G400 which is over twice as heavy?
> I was thinking of picking this or G102/203... over failed G603 which I've returned because of weight and wrong grip style. I use 1-3-1 fingertip which G603 is apparently terrible for... sorry for repeating myself over other topic !


Take this with a grain of salt as I'm not sure how you hold your mouse exactly, but it might not be great for 1-3-1, the buttons are rather large and curve down slightly to the side of the mouse, so I could imagine you resting your finger right on the edge of the right click - which is rather sensitive and easy to press by accident. There's no ledge like there is on the g400 where you can place your finger without accidentally activating the click.


----------



## sirneb

HiCZoK said:


> Any idea how this compares over G400 which is over twice as heavy?
> I was thinking of picking this or G102/203... over failed G603 which I've returned because of weight and wrong grip style. I use 1-3-1 fingertip which G603 is apparently terrible for... sorry for repeating myself over other topic !


I used 1-3-1 on scream one, it was perfect(minus the obvious defects). I imagine that a lighter mouse with the same shape and decent hand dimension should work even better. That said I am using the dm3 now and switched back to my natural 1-2-2 with a much higher sens, we will see how the UP work out.


----------



## HiCZoK

Thanks for answerws guys.
I am not sure what index finger ledge on g400 are You talking about?
There is a ledge on left and right side of mouse so my thumb and pinky don't have to squeeze the mouse much to pick it up. I only control mouse movement with thumb and pinky. Those always sit in indentations on the sides so 140grams of g400 weight is not a problem when picking up.
My ring finger, middle finger and right click finger both lay on buttons(and wheel). No ledge there. Touching buttons all the time.

anyway - press "F" to pay mx518/g400 respects!


----------



## menismyforte

HiCZoK said:


> Thanks for answerws guys.
> I am not sure what index finger ledge on g400 are You talking about?
> There is a ledge on left and right side of mouse so my thumb and pinky don't have to squeeze the mouse much to pick it up. I only control mouse movement with thumb and pinky. Those always sit in indentations on the sides so 140grams of g400 weight is not a problem when picking up.
> My ring finger, middle finger and right click finger both lay on buttons(and wheel). No ledge there. Touching buttons all the time.
> 
> anyway - press "F" to pay mx518/g400 respects!


I replied to you on my review thread but I'll just reiterate here, if your ring finger specifically was resting on right click on the g400 shell, you're probably going to be fine.


----------



## Elrick

Aventadoor said:


> How to clean Ultralight:
> Use compressed air?


Not if it's liquid.

Then of course, watch out for all those who freak out holding something with multiple holes because the 'spiders and creepie crawlies' would love to set up nests inside this thing.

Imagine all the spider web that will be inside protecting the female's spider babies, you'll have to use a whole can of Mortein or Raid on this device during summer.

They basically went insane with the Thermaltake Mouse Shell design. Who said you can't copy the copiers in the 21st century?


----------



## wareya

cdcd said:


> Yes he did lol. Couldn't resist and wrote a comment about it yesterday. Unfortunately no rebuttal yet


He posted a couple rebuttals on /r/mousereview and they're really stupid, "trying new things" etc, as though it's a good idea to try out something that's obviously a terrible idea if you think about it for a moment and then show it to people who basically know nothing about the subject.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

wareya said:


> He posted a couple rebuttals on /r/mousereview and they're really stupid, "trying new things" etc, as though it's a good idea to try out something that's obviously a terrible idea if you think about it for a moment and then show it to people who basically know nothing about the subject.


he just wanted to...."start a conversation"


----------



## aayman_farzand

wareya said:


> He posted a couple rebuttals on /r/mousereview and they're really stupid, "trying new things" etc, as though it's a good idea to try out something that's obviously a terrible idea if you think about it for a moment and then show it to people who basically know nothing about the subject.


Didn't some hardware reviewer also use the same method to test input lag on AMD Ryzen vs Intel 7th generation? I can't recall the name, but the game was GTA V.


----------



## DazzaInOz

If they put an rgb led in every single one of those holes it would be THE MOST AWESOMESTESTEST MOUSE EVER!!!


----------



## DazzaInOz

Elrick said:


> Not if it's liquid.
> 
> Then of course, watch out for all those who freak out holding something with multiple holes because the 'spiders and creepie crawlies' would love to set up nests inside this thing.
> 
> Imagine all the spider web that will be inside protecting the female's spider babies, you'll have to use a whole can of Mortein or Raid on this device during summer.
> 
> They basically went insane with the Thermaltake Mouse Shell design. Who said you can't copy the copiers in the 21st century?


Maybe a first mod would be to put a fine mesh on the underside of the shell. Would look pretty cool if you paint it your fav color!


----------



## xmr1

After much deliberation I'm going to order a Sunset and see how it goes. I've been using a Scream 1 for a long time despite it having numerous stupid QC and design issues just because the shape, weight, clicks, and click latency were all 9/10 or better. I'm also a sucker for orange. Even a solid unit may just be temporary until the Astrum comes out though.


----------



## Elrick

xmr1 said:


> Even a solid unit may just be temporary until the Astrum comes out though.


Anything that BST Ninox designs and manufactures is simply far better than what this lot pretends to know about input devices.

Plus Ninox's quality is way above FM's.


----------



## James N

M1st said:


> Yes, and now:


Everyone has a price. No exceptions.

Also don't forget to use my code "James" when you checkout at G-Fuel.




Elrick said:


> Anything that BST designs and manufactures is simply far better than what this lot pretends to know about input devices.
> 
> Plus BST's quality is way above FM's.


Yea, can't wait for the Astrum.


----------



## killuchen

$20 extra for the Sunset... sdjejdid I'm so tempted!


----------



## cdcd

wareya said:


> He posted a couple rebuttals on /r/mousereview and they're really stupid, "trying new things" etc, as though it's a good idea to try out something that's obviously a terrible idea if you think about it for a moment and then show it to people who basically know nothing about the subject.


Yeah I saw those. I was actually hoping for his usual "HUMAN tests for HUMAN hands and HUMAN eyes done with HUMAN hands" troll line, so I left a bit disappointed


----------



## McEdvin

I'm not sure if this is allowed, but i don't want to answer stuff multiple times. I have an AMA on reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/7wlaue/just_picked_up_fm_ultralight_pro_ama/

You can ask me anything else here, or on reddit. Or a mod can delete this post if it's not ok


----------



## Nx87

Sunset version out of stock on MaxGaming, was it ever instock or am I too late already?


----------



## hammelgammler

Nx87 said:


> Sunset version out of stock on MaxGaming, was it ever instock or am I too late already?


Yeah I guess you are too late, as I bought one and it's already shipped.


----------



## nidzakv

Where to buy in EU?

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## menismyforte

James N said:


> Everyone has a price. No exceptions.
> 
> Also don't forget to use my code "James" when you checkout at G-Fuel.


Wasn't about price for me, I agreed to help the moment FM messaged me, no money was talked about. 

I've been on this forum posting meme videos and roasting Finalmouse for over a year, the video evidence being on my YouTube. I wanted to help improve the mouse because I _clearly_ was going to keep buying them. I wanted a product that worked and one that I wasn't going to be *yet again* disappointed with or was gonna break in a week's time like the others. 

If I thought the mouse that they sent me sucked then I would have said so and I wouldn't have beaten around the bush about it. Go look at my past videos and the way I "review" their busted mice. The truth is this one was a _major_ improvement, cherry picked or not. I can only review what I have (but i did order more under someone else's name to test the whole cherry picking aspect).

Also I didn't write this response to "defend" myself against light-hearted jokes but to clarify for the people out there, like me, who have wanted so badly for FM products to _just work_ because they actually like them and want to use them. I'm not Rocket Jump Ninja or Steel its not like I'm gonna make bank off this review; I have 120 subs on YouTube and a questionable obsession with FPS games and mice.


----------



## ximhead10

*Polling rate*

did the Polling rate stay at 500hz? or did they get it to 1000hz? cant find it in any reviews or there website


----------



## eXellenty

Is it 1000hz or 500hz?


----------



## menismyforte

exellenty said:


> is it 1000hz or 500hz?


500


----------



## zealord

Finalmouse mice are hard to get in europe. I sniped an Ergo on ebay for 20€, but I have zero hopes of seeing this Ultralight Pro anytime soon


----------



## HiCZoK

menismyforte said:


> 500


oh wow what a bummer. 1000hz is better and I can see that on 240hz monitor


----------



## Nivity

zealord said:


> Finalmouse mice are hard to get in europe. I sniped an Ergo on ebay for 20€, but I have zero hopes of seeing this Ultralight Pro anytime soon


I guess it depends on where in Europe.
Maxgaming always sold them.
Same in Sweden with maxgaming.se


----------



## Avalar

HiCZoK said:


> oh wow what a bummer. 1000hz is better and I can see that on 240hz monitor


What about 144?


----------



## Avalar

Mine's expected to arrive today. I'll let you guys know how it goes. ^-^


----------



## Venrar

They tweeted about Canada availability but I don't see it anywhere


----------



## Nawafwabs

Venrar said:


> They tweeted about Canada availability but I don't see it anywhere


Why you didn't use shop and shipe or Fishfast


----------



## Venrar

Nawafwabs said:


> Why you didn't use shop and shipe or Fishfast


I'd rather just wait a few days and have them ship it directly.


----------



## James N

menismyforte said:


> Wasn't about price for me, I agreed to help the moment FM messaged me, no money was talked about.
> 
> I've been on this forum posting meme videos and roasting Finalmouse for over a year, the video evidence being on my YouTube. I wanted to help improve the mouse because I _clearly_ was going to keep buying them. I wanted a product that worked and one that I wasn't going to be *yet again* disappointed with or was gonna break in a week's time like the others.
> 
> If I thought the mouse that they sent me sucked then I would have said so and I wouldn't have beaten around the bush about it. Go look at my past videos and the way I "review" their busted mice. The truth is this one was a _major_ improvement, cherry picked or not. I can only review what I have (but i did order more under someone else's name to test the whole cherry picking aspect).
> 
> Also I didn't write this response to "defend" myself against light-hearted jokes but to clarify for the people out there, like me, who have wanted so badly for FM products to _just work_ because they actually like them and want to use them. I'm not Rocket Jump Ninja or Steel its not like I'm gonna make bank off this review; I have 120 subs on YouTube and a questionable obsession with FPS games and mice.


Yea that was indeed meant as a lighthearted joke. I do appreciate the time you took to upload a video reviewing it.

I just don't get why they once again used that stiff cable and only support 500hz. And the extra $20 just for the coating, really? 

I think i will rather use the $122 that i would have to pay for the sunset on maxgaming on something else. But whoever is happy with it, have my blessing.


----------



## HiCZoK

Avalar said:


> What about 144?


240hz is true 1ms. 1000hz is 1 ms. Check the site. They have great explanation with images
https://www.blurbusters.com/mouse-125hz-vs-500hz-vs-1000hz/


----------



## sammkv

About to put in a order for a sunset but sucks they stopped shipping with Amazon. The 67g weight is just too tempting!


----------



## gunit2004

*sigh* I told myself I wouldn't give Finalmouse another chance but the mouse is now available on Amazon.ca

If this thing has even the tiniest of problems at least I can rest easy in knowing Amazon is super easy to deal with when it comes to returns 

I have a Scream One and while the shape was great, the build quality is really bad and it's basically falling apart at this point.


----------



## fuzzybass

I was considering this mouse, but seeing all the Scream One reviews on Amazon, I think I'll give this a pass. I know there are return policies, but it seems like the chance that something would go wrong after the return window ends is a little high, LOL.


----------



## sarkarlos

Avalar said:


> Mine's expected to arrive today. I'll let you guys know how it goes. ^-^


Would you mind checking the tracking info and sharing which US state the fulfillment center was located in? 

I ordered the UL Sunset and paid for 1-day shipping on Feb. 8th, right before their site got nuked by all the traffic from CS_SUMMIT (Cloudflare ples), and they haven't even shipped my unit yet ._. I'm not surprised by the lengthier processing time, but I half expected them to prioritize processing of orders w/ express shipping.


----------



## equlix

Nivity said:


> Still no way to get replacement feet? So no Paracord.
> Well, that is bad.


In this unboxing there are extra feet in the box. OP of video is suspect though so grain of salt and all that. 
@1:25


----------



## Venrar

I think the real mystery here with RJN's ranking system is how a super-light sensei shape with a great sensor is losing out in rank to bungiecord quasimodo g403 or the rainbo bright try and figure out why the back flares out so much steelserise mouse.


----------



## Avalar

Venrar said:


> I think the real mystery here with RJN's ranking system is how a super-light sensei shape with a great sensor is losing out in rank to bungiecord quasimodo g403 or the rainbo bright try and figure out why the back flares out so much steelserise mouse.


I can sorta understand why the Rival 600 is ahead of it. It's a large mouse that can suit most grip styles, weight customizable (but not too heavy without them), good software, more than two side buttons. I don't get the G403, though. Idk anyone who owns multiple mice that said that their favorite shape was the G403. Among other things that would only be marginally better, that you might not even notice, like response time, click latency, etc. Maybe cuz the G403 has software and the Ultralight doesn't? If the G403 is 2nd place because it's everyone's best choice for a solely FPS mouse, than the Ultralight should be in front of it.


----------



## Avalar

sarkarlos said:


> Would you mind checking the tracking info and sharing which US state the fulfillment center was located in?
> 
> I ordered the UL Sunset and paid for 1-day shipping on Feb. 8th, right before their site got nuked by all the traffic from CS_SUMMIT (Cloudflare ples), and they haven't even shipped my unit yet ._. I'm not surprised by the lengthier processing time, but I half expected them to prioritize processing of orders w/ express shipping.


Fort Worth, Texas it says. That's the first entry in the tracking history.

And unfortunately, while the 2-day shipping _really was_ 2-day shipping, I won't have the mouse until Monday afternoon. I wasn't home when the postman delivered it, so it was left at the office of the apartment complex I live in, which is closed on Sunday. ;-;


----------



## muso

I wish it had buttons on the left hand side, being left handed sucks for mice.


----------



## wareya

aayman_farzand said:


> Didn't some hardware reviewer also use the same method to test input lag on AMD Ryzen vs Intel 7th generation? I can't recall the name, but the game was GTA V.


LTT used a similar test to compare freesync to gsync, but they used an LED instead of eyeing where the mouse clicks, and they ran several shot measurements per hardware configuration. Still a crappy test, but in their case it was the best they could do.


----------



## sarkarlos

Avalar said:


> Fort Worth, Texas it says. That's the first entry in the tracking history.
> 
> And unfortunately, while the 2-day shipping _really was_ 2-day shipping, I won't have the mouse until Monday afternoon. I wasn't home when the postman delivered it, so it was left at the office of the apartment complex I live in, which is closed on Sunday. ;-;


Cheers! I was hoping to get mine in time for this weekend, so I know the feels haha


----------



## exitone

I can guarantee most people buying this mouse will regret it within a year's time. Who wants a mouse that looks like this for the long term?


----------



## Randallel

Avalar said:


> I can sorta understand why the Rival 600 is ahead of it. It's a large mouse that can suit most grip styles, weight customizable (but not too heavy without them), good software, more than two side buttons. I don't get the G403, though. Idk anyone who owns multiple mice that said that their favorite shape was the G403. Among other things that would only be marginally better, that you might not even notice, like response time, click latency, etc. Maybe cuz the G403 has software and the Ultralight doesn't? If the G403 is 2nd place because it's everyone's best choice for a solely FPS mouse, than the Ultralight should be in front of it.


I think the G403 is a great mouse. The shape is fine, and everything else is excellent. No problem if pros can use it.


----------



## cdcd

Does the Finalmouse shop ship worldwide (and free)?


----------



## yeson

I still don't have my shipping confirmation email yet. Bought from US on 2/8. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Clipse

yeson said:


> I still don't have my shipping confirmation email yet. Bought from US on 2/8. Does anyone else have this problem?


Yeah, I ordered the same day, nothing here either. They seem to be marking things sold out relatively quickly, so I’d assume it’s not a back order or supply problem, finalmouse is just slow at processing their orders.


----------



## Avalar

exitone said:


> I can guarantee most people buying this mouse will regret it within a year's time. Who wants a mouse that looks like this for the long term?


Somebody like me who collects them as a hobby probably doesn't care that much lol. You're not looking at the mouse while you're using it, anyway.


----------



## Syn247

So between each of the shell colors, what are the material differences? Which color is the same (or closest to) the feel of the Scream One's blue material?

It sounds like the black & white Ultralights share one material while the orange one is different. I am guessing the orange one is closer to the Scream One while the others are more plasticky?


----------



## menismyforte

exitone said:


> I can guarantee most people buying this mouse will regret it within a year's time. Who wants a mouse that looks like this for the long term?


I love the look lol


----------



## hammelgammler

Why does anyone give a damn about the look of their mouse? It's a tool, which you use to operate the computer, not a fashion item lol.

The mouse can look as ugly as it needs to be, to let me operate at maximum efficiency.


----------



## revoc

yeson said:


> I still don't have my shipping confirmation email yet. Bought from US on 2/8. Does anyone else have this problem?


I placed my order on the same day and just recently got a shipping confirmation e-mail. Tracking info says I should receive it Wednesday.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

hammelgammler said:


> Why does anyone give a damn about the look of their mouse? It's a tool, which you use to operate the computer, not a fashion item lol.
> 
> The mouse can look as ugly as it needs to be, to let me operate at maximum efficiency.


^^^


----------



## mrpurplehawk

revoc said:


> I placed my order on the same day and just recently got a shipping confirmation e-mail. Tracking info says I should receive it Wednesday.


Ordered 2/9 and have not received shipping notification yet. I am hoping that like my Ergo Classic 2, it will ship from Fort Worth as I live (relatively) close


----------



## killeraxemannic

Dang it FinalMouse I just ordered an EC2B to try. Now i'm going to have to try to test out 2 mice at the same time!!! Black Ultralight ordered and incoming!


----------



## Avalar

killeraxemannic said:


> Dang it FinalMouse I just ordered an EC2B to try. Now i'm going to have to try to test out 2 mice at the same time!!! Black Ultralight ordered and incoming!


I'm feeling the same way about the Ninox Astrum coming up. Companies need to stop making potentially good mice so that I'll have enough to spend on it lol.


----------



## tofunator

So I just got the mouse from Amazon after 1 day shipping and I have to say, the mouse feet are absolutely abysmal. In every direction it feels like it's scratching up my mousepad.


----------



## Avalar

tofunator said:


> So I just got the mouse from Amazon after 1 day shipping and I have to say, the mouse feet are absolutely abysmal. In every direction it feels like it's scratching up my mousepad.


Damn, again?


----------



## trhead

Paracord and g pro feet are essential for this mouse imo.


----------



## zealord

meh only shop in Europe who has Finalmouse mice doesn't have the Sunset in stock and the Sunset is 20€ more expensive than the Black or White one.

The sunset one does look super pretty though.


----------



## Venrar

tofunator said:


> So I just got the mouse from Amazon after 1 day shipping and I have to say, the mouse feet are absolutely abysmal. In every direction it feels like it's scratching up my mousepad.


Mine seem fine. Something to keep in mind if you're a finger tip grip player: I do occasionally hit the tips of the holes on the bottom of the left click as I tend to grip the mouse rather far back. I've been playing with it for a few hours and I don't notice it so much anymore, but it was jarring the first time I used it.


----------



## Poodle

Apparently Twitch streamer Summit1G is using this mouse now.


----------



## Avalar

trhead said:


> Paracord and g pro feet are essential for this mouse imo.


Did you put on the G Pro feet? Does the mouse still track? I was worried about it.


----------



## Syn247

Avalar said:


> Did you put on the G Pro feet? Does the mouse still track? I was worried about it.


I have Intellimouse Hyperglides on a Scream One (same shell, guessing same internal config/LOD) and it is fine.


----------



## Avalar

Syn247 said:


> I have Intellimouse Hyperglides on a Scream One (same shell, guessing same internal config/LOD) and it is fine.


Alright, sick. Thanks!

I've got like 4 unopened packets of Hyperglides just waiting for new mice lol.


----------



## mjc12

Thank god my EC1-B came with 4 whole sets of mouse feet, I've used them on two mice that aren't the EC1-B already.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Poodle said:


> Apparently Twitch streamer Summit1G is using this mouse now.


Super late.


----------



## killeraxemannic

How well do the EC2B feet work on the ultralight? I have some too since I just got an EC2B. Never worn out any mouse feet since I don't use hard pads so I'm sure I will be good for a while


----------



## Zhuni

zealord said:


> meh only shop in Europe who has Finalmouse mice doesn't have the Sunset in stock and the Sunset is 20€ more expensive than the Black or White one.
> 
> The sunset one does look super pretty though.


Where in the EU


----------



## SynergyCB

mjc12 said:


> Thank god my EC1-B came with 4 whole sets of mouse feet, I've used them on two mice that aren't the EC1-B already.


Do those mouse skates fit the Ultralight/Scream One perfectly? or are the skates slightly too big? I have spare EC2-B skates and G Pro skates. Hopefully one of them fit the Ultralight.

For the people who are experiencing scratching with the skates, what mousepad are you using and is it fully flat?


----------



## -IIToRII-

So.. What's the reason behind Final mouse 500hz polling rate?! 
And what's the difference between the black,white and the orange one? 

Their web page doesn't do much to "sell" their product imho. Since you can't see any stats, info or even difference in their product. 
Therese nothing there! Hers a black mouse, a white mice and if u want, u can spend 20 more on a orange one.

https://shop.finalmouse.com/products/ultralight-sunset


----------



## AbuseMatt

Is it/Will it be possible to overclock the polling rate to 1000Hz? I'm really looking for a successor to my FK2, mainly due to the sensor still being a 3310 (and the shape is starting to bug me, the back is somewhat fat), but there aren't too many cool ambidextrous 3360 mice out there.

How bad are the feet/cable? Will a bungie fix it?


----------



## Randallel

Still no confirmation email, and ordered it on 2/8. Hopefully I'll get it by Thursday, can't wait.


----------



## xmr1

I wonder if you can flash the Scream 1 firmware onto it for 1000hz and lower click latency.

If not, maybe the 1000hz Ergo 2 firmware would work but the Ergo 2 had higher click latency than the Scream 1.


----------



## SynergyCB

Just tried putting the EC2-B skates on my Finalmouse Ergo 2 and they do fit in pretty well. My only problem was I felt the skates to too thin for the Ergo 2. So I put another set of the EC2-B skates on top the skates. Basically stacked two skates together and it actually works great. No problem with lift off distance and I don't experience any scratching on my mousepad any more. 

If my Ultralight skates start scratching my mousepad, I have 2 more sets of EC2-B skates and I'll just apply those onto Ultralight. 

BTW, the mousepad I'm using right now is the HyperBeast Steelseries QcK+ and its fully flat.


----------



## banZi

Received mouse. Can really feel the increased build quality compared to the flimsy Scream1. This one feels solid, great coating on the Sunset. Cable still ****ty, but I've ordered paracord.

Put some hours on it tonight and make up my mind


----------



## zealord

Zhuni said:


> Where in the EU


https://www.maxgaming.com/finalmouse


It says Free shipping in the EU. I think I would buy the Sunset if it wasn't 89€ and if it was in stock.
I dont understand why it is 20€ extra for a different color.


----------



## Zhuni

zealord said:


> https://www.maxgaming.com/finalmouse
> 
> 
> It says Free shipping in the EU. I think I would buy the Sunset if it wasn't 89€ and if it was in stock.
> I dont understand why it is 20€ extra for a different color.


Thanks. Interested to try the white but shipping is €7 so it comes out at £67 to the UK. Sub £60 I'd be tempted. Well I'd be tempted at £67 if the build quality was decent but I've been stung once by final mouse. I'm happy to try again but maybe when a return is more simple.

Would jump in with Amazon though.


----------



## rezolve

Zhuni said:


> Thanks. Interested to try the white but shipping is €7 so it comes out at £67 to the UK. Sub £60 I'd be tempted. Well I'd be tempted at £67 if the build quality was decent but I've been stung once by final mouse. I'm happy to try again but maybe when a return is more simple.
> 
> Would jump in with Amazon though.


Same position here - would like to buy one now but will hold out in the hope it eventually appears on Amazon UK...


----------



## BlazeGaming

Just ordered the White version against the Sunset version because it matches my white/black setup.


----------



## sarkarlos

My order from Feb 8th just shipped earlier today. For future reference, do not pay $15 extra for 1-day express shipping through FM's own store because they apparently process orders FIFO and will mail it as "Parcel Select Lightweight" (2-8 day delivery) regardless.

End of salt.


----------



## Richiez_

sarkarlos said:


> My order from Feb 8th just shipped earlier today. For future reference, do not pay $15 extra for 1-day express shipping through FM's own store because they apparently process orders FIFO and will mail it as "Parcel Select Lightweight" (2-8 day delivery) regardless.
> 
> End of salt.


No way, I ordered that same day in the evening, and still haven't gotten an email. Do you know if you'd be able to get reimbursed for the shipping if it isn't delivered in the time-frame you paid for?


----------



## sarkarlos

Richiez_ said:


> No way, I ordered that same day in the evening, and still haven't gotten an email. Do you know if you'd be able to get reimbursed for the shipping if it isn't delivered in the time-frame you paid for?


Delays in order processing is unfortunately a separate issue. What you're paying for is the shipping itself.


----------



## Richiez_

sarkarlos said:


> Delays in order processing is unfortunately a separate issue. What you're paying for is the shipping itself.


Sorry, I meant that they're shipping it with the "2-8 day shipping" in stead of the one day that you paid for. Not the processing delay which is already frustrating as hell. haha


----------



## Avalar

That sucks. I wonder what makes their shipping so random. IIRC, I placed my order Thursday morning, and there was one day or less of handling and one day of shipping. From Texas to Virginia in a day, and it arrived on a Saturday. Very impressive.

Edit: meant to say Thursday.


----------



## SpiLLi

Avalar said:


> That sucks. I wonder what makes their shipping so random. IIRC, I placed my order Thursday morning, and there was one day or less of handling and one day of shipping. From Texas to Virginia in a day, and it arrived on a Saturday. Very impressive.
> 
> Edit: meant to say Thursday.


It came from Texas?

Well now im even more sad because i ordered my Sunset like 20 mins after announcement and still haven't received anything besides the confirmation and im in Texas lol


----------



## Avalar

Anyway, used the mouse for about a minute after I picked it up today, but I had to go out somewhere. Back home now and about to do some gaming with it.

Main buttons are kinda what I expected. Not as good as any Logitech mouse, but better than my Rival 600 and ZA11. If I try hard enough, I can spam them, so I might see myself using this mouse regularly. Maybe they'll loosen up over time.

And yeah, it's very light, but not unwieldy. Maybe because my main mouse (G303) isn't much heavier. The mouse feet are scratchy, but that is NOT to say that they are defective. I think they work exactly how FinalMouse intended them to. The edges of the feet are not rounded like Logitech does with their feet. Albeit, Logitech's stock feet are so flimsy, I wouldn't use those either. They'll probably get smoother over time, but I'll be replacing them with Hyperglides anyhow.


----------



## mjc12

I ordered mine Thursday just after the site went back up and paid for 2 day, still hasn't shipped. Order has been confirmed though. What's taking so long when others here have received their mouse ordered the same day?


----------



## weyburn

zealord said:


> https://www.maxgaming.com/finalmouse
> 
> 
> It says Free shipping in the EU. I think I would buy the Sunset if it wasn't 89€ and if it was in stock.
> I dont understand why it is 20€ extra for a different color.


it's not just the colour that's changed, they add an extra grippy coating. 

"Limited Edition Ultralight Sunset with FINALGRIP Coating
The Ultralight Sunset utilizes a special coating we developed called FINALGRIP. With a unique hybrid rubber composite the FINALGRIP coating provides a more soft touch grip along with a lustrous two tone sunset finish. Due to the more consuming and meticulous process of applying FINALGRIP to the ULP's honeycombs the Ultralight Sunset will be produced in limited quantities."


----------



## blakelyiam

mjc12 said:


> I ordered mine Thursday just after the site went back up and paid for 2 day, still hasn't shipped. Order has been confirmed though. What's taking so long when others here have received their mouse ordered the same day?


I am in the same boat. I ordered Thursday afternoon and got my confirmation email and still haven't received any shipping notification. Waiting is the worst part lol


----------



## weyburn

i ordered mine sunday, i just hope it comes by friday.


----------



## zealord

weyburn said:


> it's not just the colour that's changed, they add an extra grippy coating.
> 
> "Limited Edition Ultralight Sunset with FINALGRIP Coating
> The Ultralight Sunset utilizes a special coating we developed called FINALGRIP. With a unique hybrid rubber composite the FINALGRIP coating provides a more soft touch grip along with a lustrous two tone sunset finish. Due to the more consuming and meticulous process of applying FINALGRIP to the ULP's honeycombs the Ultralight Sunset will be produced in limited quantities."


Oh I see. Interesting. Still 20€ extra is A LOT imho


----------



## Avalar

Another fyi. If anyone's ever used the G403 wired or wireless and the scroll wheel got loose over time, that's pretty much exactly how the Ultralight Pro's wheel feels. You don't really notice each individual step unless you scroll slowly.


----------



## weyburn

zealord said:


> Oh I see. Interesting. Still 20€ extra is A LOT imho


yeah, that's why i went for the black one. plus it looks better, orange is just so random and would look so out of place lol.



Avalar said:


> Another fyi. If anyone's ever used the G403 wired or wireless and the scroll wheel got loose over time, that's pretty much exactly how the Ultralight Pro's wheel feels. You don't really notice each individual step unless you scroll slowly.


i don't think my 403 has gotten loose over time, but i really like my 403 wheel and wouldn't mind it being a little more smooth.


----------



## sarkarlos

Richiez_ said:


> Sorry, I meant that they're shipping it with the "2-8 day shipping" in stead of the one day that you paid for. Not the processing delay which is already frustrating as hell. haha


The USPS tracking page reads "Parcel Select Lightweight" under postal product, and I had to look it up to find out what exactly it meant. The package departed out of Tracy, California, which is less than 250 miles (~400km) from where I live so there's still a chance it will deliver within the time frame I paid for  I just found it weird that the most economical shipping method available was used when I paid for 1-day express, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for now.


----------



## fuzzybass

So is there really a quality difference between the Scream 1?


----------



## Nx87

500Hz only, is this true?!


----------



## pez

Avalar said:


> Another fyi. If anyone's ever used the G403 wired or wireless and the scroll wheel got loose over time, that's pretty much exactly how the Ultralight Pro's wheel feels. You don't really notice each individual step unless you scroll slowly.


This might be a deal breaker for me . This makes me kinda sad, but I'll reserve my pre-judgment until it arrives....which based on this thread, I might have wasted money on expedited shipping .

However, I'm pretty excited to get my hands on a new mouse....there's still something making me skip the Rival 600.


----------



## didsomeresearch

ordered? (yet to ship) sunset edition...I'm kind of concerned about the scroll wheel because the ec1b's is so perfect for me with it being so taut. Also hearing it may only run at 500hz polling rate is really concerning.


----------



## mjc12

Finally shipped for me, ordered the 8th, USPS tracking says parcel select lightweight as well. Ordered with expedited shipping.


----------



## Derkis

mjc12 said:


> Finally shipped for me, ordered the 8th, USPS tracking says parcel select lightweight as well. Ordered with expedited shipping.


I ordered mine the 9th, so hopefully that means it will be shipping tomorrow  I chose standard shipping though, so I'm a bit nervous as to whether or not it will be here by the weekend.


----------



## Avalar

Used the mouse for a few hours. Honestly, the only thing about the mouse that's bothering me while playing is the cable and the stiff main buttons that I'm trying to get used to. The tracking, response time, click latency, etc. could be worse than the Logitech or other 3360-variant mice I'm used to, but I haven't noticed anything. I've never used 500Hz on any mouse, but 500Hz on this one with my 144Hz monitor hasn't messed with my aim, either. 1600 DPI on this thing feels the same as my G303, too. 

Maybe because I haven't made a direct comparison between it and my other mice, I haven't noticed any imperfections. Might just be that I don't dwell on minor differences like that which can be adjusted for.


----------



## detto87

I'll wait for a fix from FM for that cable. I can replace some mouse feet but I won't open up a new (expensive!) mouse to make it useable. 

.... braided cable on sub 90g mouse ......


----------



## Faleene

So i've been playing around with the mouse. It's unfortunately going to go back to Amazon for a few reasons. Comparing to a G403

1. The mouse is quite long compared to my G403, which forces me to use palm grip rather than fingertip/claw. Didn't expect a few more mm to make such a difference, but this mouse is for palmers.

2. The cable is so god damn stiff, coupled with the lightweight mouse, means it really gets pushed around. Ceesa's paracord would work for this. I thought it didn't at first but I was dumb and forgot to move the wires to the correct leads. Nonetheless. You NEED to get a paracord cable with this mouse. NEED. Night and day difference.

3. Clicks are very loud (right click much louder than left) on top they have a bit extra travel after the click goes through. This feels mushy. G403 is nice and snappy.

That's about it. I've been busy hacking away at plastic bits inside my g403 to save weight. The weight of the Finalmouse feel amazing. Especially if you remove the dpi button, as that is quite the hunk of plastic. The mouse wheel of the Finalmouse is very clever, hollow plastic rim with rubber surrounding it. Smart choice to save weight.

Someone mentioned the scroll wheel feeling loose. The gear itself has many shallow teeth, if you could replace it with a gear that had less teeth you could get more resistance/feedback (like a g403 for example)

If it was a cheaper mouse I'd take out the mouse wheel layout and throw it in my g403 to make the g403 less front heavy.


If the shape is for you, and you can figure something out with the cable, it's a killer mouse. Just not for me. Makes me consider swiss-cheesing my g403 though. Any questions feel free to ask. Oh and if you're opening the mouse, there are 2 screws for the back feet, the front feet have no screws and don't need to be taken off. Finalmouse ultra light pro comes with an extra set of mouse feet btw

https://imgur.com/a/3iQaD
https://imgur.com/a/E9yOW

Another edit: Oh boy a paracord cable really makes this thing shine. Going to play with this for another day and see how I feel. Still not a fan of the clicks... I'll have some hyperglides (IE 3.0) very soon to test out...

Another edit: Update: The side of the mouse has no grip of any sort, it's just plastic. It becomes slippery... and i'm not a gross sweaty pleb. I mean sandpaper would do the trick probably. Kind of disappointed it doesn't even have the g403 side grip (which is amazing) Unfortunately there are too many cons for me to keep it over my g403. It feels like a mouse that has a lot of potential, just needs that extra little bit. The low weight is definitely amazing though, I hope the other big players start understanding there is a big market for very light mice.


----------



## ewiggle

Faleene said:


> Finalmouse uses 5 wires, Ceesa paracord only has 4.


Yeah that's a c-c-c-combo breaker right there. Thanks for the update.


----------



## xmr1

Most stock cables have 5 wires. I forget why but the 5th one isn't really necessary, you just have to match the 4 properly.


----------



## Faleene

xmr1 said:


> Most stock cables have 5 wires. I forget why but the 5th one isn't really necessary, you just have to match the 4 properly.


Yeah I fixed that in my original post. The 5th wire is simply the shielding. I didn't orient the colours correctly which is why I couldn't get the paracord to work. But it should work just fine.


----------



## fuzzybass

Faleene said:


> So i've been playing around with the mouse. It's unfortunately going to go back to Amazon for a few reasons. Comparing to a G403
> 
> 1. The mouse is quite long compared to my G403, which forces me to use palm grip rather than fingertip/claw. Didn't expect a few more mm to make such a difference, but this mouse is for palmers.


Wow, didn't think about its length until you mentioned it. And yea, it definitely is pretty long if it's 128mm (according to RJN's review). The G Pro, which is what I'm using now, is around 120mm, and I can't imagine clawing/finger tipping something at 128mm. That definitely makes the Ultralight a no go for me. Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## mjc12

fuzzybass said:


> Wow, didn't think about its length until you mentioned it. And yea, it definitely is pretty long if it's 128mm (according to RJN's review). The G Pro, which is what I'm using now, is around 120mm, and I can't imagine clawing/finger tipping something at 128mm. That definitely makes the Ultralight a no go for me. Thanks for mentioning this.


Glad I have big hands then, I say as I claw an EC1-B. Makes finding good light mice that are shaped well awkward though, because all of the "specialty" mice (Ninox, Nixeus, Dreammachines, etc.) are made much too small for me. In RJN's video my ears perked up as he said the shape was similar to the FK1+, because those dimensions in an ambi mouse are what I've been looking at buying for a couple months now. Was waiting for a FK1+ update, this Finalmouse hopefully will become my daily driver instead though.


----------



## xmr1

From those pics it looks like they reverted back to the Holtek MCU that used to have dodgy smoothed firmware on the original Ergo. Not sure if they ever improved it for the Ergo 2. Would be quite the Finalmouse move if they made the Scream 1 weigh less but track worse.


----------



## Faleene

mjc12 said:


> Glad I have big hands then, I say as I claw an EC1-B. Makes finding good light mice that are shaped well awkward though, because all of the "specialty" mice (Ninox, Nixeus, Dreammachines, etc.) are made much too small for me. In RJN's video my ears perked up as he said the shape was similar to the FK1+, because those dimensions in an ambi mouse are what I've been looking at buying for a couple months now. Was waiting for a FK1+ update, this Finalmouse hopefully will become my daily driver instead though.


FK1+ Is what I was compare it to yeah. If it was FK1 sized, or a G403 with holes in it, I'd like that personally.


----------



## sarkarlos

Faleene said:


> So i've been playing around with the mouse. It's unfortunately going to go back to Amazon for a few reasons. Comparing to a G403
> 
> 1. The mouse is quite long compared to my G403, which forces me to use palm grip rather than fingertip/claw. Didn't expect a few more mm to make such a difference, but this mouse is for palmers.
> 
> 2. The cable is so god damn stiff, coupled with the lightweight mouse, means it really gets pushed around. Ceesa's paracord would work for this. I thought it didn't at first but I was dumb and forgot to move the wires to the correct leads. Nonetheless. You NEED to get a paracord cable with this mouse. NEED.
> 
> 3. Clicks are very loud (right click much louder than left) on top they have a bit extra travel after the click goes through. This feels mushy. G403 is nice and snappy.
> 
> That's about it. I've been busy hacking away at plastic bits inside my g403 to save weight. The weight of the Finalmouse feel amazing. Especially if you remove the dpi button, as that is quite the hunk of plastic. The mouse wheel of the Finalmouse is very clever, hollow plastic rim with rubber surrounding it. Smart choice to save weight.
> 
> Someone mentioned the scroll wheel feeling loose. The gear itself has many shallow teeth, if you could replace it with a gear that had less teeth you could get more resistance/feedback (like a g403 for example)
> 
> If it was a cheaper mouse I'd take out the mouse wheel layout and throw it in my g403 to make the g403 less front heavy.
> 
> 
> If the shape is for you, and you can figure something out with the cable, it's a killer mouse. Just not for me. Makes me consider swiss-cheesing my g403 though. Any questions feel free to ask. Oh and if you're opening the mouse, there are 2 screws for the back feet, the front feet have no screws and don't need to be taken off. Finalmouse ultra light pro comes with an extra set of mouse feet btw
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/3iQaD
> https://imgur.com/a/E9yOW


Thank you, for posting images of the Ultralight internals. I'd be interested to know why they went with a separate PCB for the M4/5 buttons, like they did in the Scream1, when they were designing the UL to be as lightweight as possible. 

Case in point, the M4/5 buttons inside the Tournament Pro 2016: https://i.imgur.com/juE7E8S.jpg

Sorry about all the dust/grime. It's been laying in a bin of electronics (not sure where I put the shell LOL) in my garage for well over a year  Anyways, I realize the TP16 used a metal housing for its side buttons but I really don't think such a thin piece of metal would weigh more than the separate PCB solution used in the S1 and now in the UL. What gives? Was there something wrong with the TP16's M4/5 buttons that I'm blissfully unaware of?


----------



## pez

Seems mouse OEMs should take a page from Razer's book on good and flexible mouse cables.


----------



## sarkarlos

xmr1 said:


> From those pics it looks like they reverted back to the Holtek MCU that used to have dodgy smoothed firmware on the original Ergo. Not sure if they ever improved it for the Ergo 2. Would be quite the Finalmouse move if they made the Scream 1 weigh less but track worse.


How can you tell it's Holtek? Looks like a 28-pin SSOP package (unless I got the pin count wrong).

EDIT: Pretty sure you're right. It's just really hard to tell from that picture


----------



## Faleene

Update: The side of the mouse has no grip of any sort, it's just plastic. It becomes slippery... and i'm not a gross sweaty pleb. I mean sandpaper would do the trick probably. Kind of disappointed it doesn't even have the g403 side grip (which is amazing)


----------



## Argowashi

Faleene said:


> Update: The side of the mouse has no grip of any sort, it's just plastic. It becomes slippery... and i'm not a gross sweaty pleb. I mean sandpaper would do the trick probably. Kind of disappointed it doesn't even have the g403 side grip (which is amazing)


Now this is the kind of details that paid shills won't tell you. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## nidzakv

Little off: 
Did they completily disconnected ergo? I see that they will be available on maxgaming on 16.02.2018..

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Avalar

Argowashi said:


> Now this is the kind of details that paid shills won't tell you. Thanks a lot man.


Depends on how much you sweat, or how you hold the mouse, maybe. The sides don't bother me at all.


----------



## Avalar

The side buttons on this mouse are the best I've felt on any mouse. ;0


----------



## killeraxemannic

FYI guys all of the stiffness of finalmouse cables comes from the braiding. I debraded the cables on both of my other finalmouse devices and the rubber cable underneath is pretty flexible. It's a slightly tedious process and takes about 30 min but it's not a huge deal to do. Just make sure you don't cut through the cable when you are trying to get it started.


----------



## BlazeGaming

My mouse is about to shipped in a couple of hours, but for some specific reason I already start to have buyers remorse. Apparently 500hz is not ideal for 240hz monitor users. Hoping a 1000hz firmware update will happen.


----------



## discoprince

sarkarlos said:


> Thank you, for posting images of the Ultralight internals. I'd be interested to know why they went with a separate PCB for the M4/5 buttons, like they did in the Scream1, when they were designing the UL to be as lightweight as possible.
> 
> Case in point, the M4/5 buttons inside the Tournament Pro 2016: https://i.imgur.com/juE7E8S.jpg
> 
> Sorry about all the dust/grime. It's been laying in a bin of electronics (not sure where I put the shell LOL) in my garage for well over a year  Anyways, I realize the TP16 used a metal housing for its side buttons but I really don't think such a thin piece of metal would weigh more than the separate PCB solution used in the S1 and now in the UL. What gives? Was there something wrong with the TP16's M4/5 buttons that I'm blissfully unaware of?


the M4/5 buttons on my TP were garbage (among other things), so maybe thats why? doesn't seem like the extra PCB makes much of a difference, the mouse is light as hell. seems like they got real micro switches for the M4/5 now with the separate PCB, instead of that black dot garbage switch on the TP.


----------



## Avalar

Faleene said:


> Another edit: Oh boy a paracord cable really makes this thing shine. Going to play with this for another day and see how I feel. Still not a fan of the clicks... I'll have some hyperglides (IE 3.0) very soon to test out...


Lemme know how the tracking changes with the new feet if you get them before I get my new cable.


----------



## Venrar

Argowashi said:


> Now this is the kind of details that *paid shills* won't tell you. Thanks a lot man.


The guy has four posts. All in the finalmouse ultralight thread. All negative towards the ultralight pro.


----------



## Nivity

As someone said, super loud mouseclicks, one of the reasons I hated Revel and DM1, super loud clicks.
Also why I love my G pro early batch, the clicks are soooo quiet, with good feedback. Even though they are on the lighter side compared to a newer batch g pro.

My Sensei 310 also have very quiet clicks.

Cannot use a mouse with mega loud clicks, it drives me insane.
Cheers for the info, wanted it confirmed even though I could hear they appeared very loud on RJN review.


----------



## menismyforte

Faleene said:


> Update: The side of the mouse has no grip of any sort, it's just plastic. It becomes slippery... and i'm not a gross sweaty pleb. I mean sandpaper would do the trick probably. Kind of disappointed it doesn't even have the g403 side grip (which is amazing)


This surprises me...someone asked me about the sides and I said they were the grippiest I've used and I specifically got out my g403 and told them it was better than that. 

I even made them a video of picking the mouse up with both of my pinky fingers, one of which was resting ON mouse 5, and it grips them so easily that I can lift the mouse up and down without activating the button in with force; it is just being pulled from my fingertips.

I don't have extremely sweaty fingers or anything either :O what the heck?

Has anyone else found that the sides don't grip for them?


----------



## mrpurplehawk

And you have me over here, Ordered Friday morning at 7AM and still haven't received an update :/


----------



## SpiLLi

mrpurplehawk said:


> And you have me over here, Ordered Friday morning at 7AM and still haven't received an update :/


don't worry I ordered mine 15 mins after release and still haven't heard anything


----------



## weyburn

I got a response:

Hello,



Since our creation as a company we have never experienced such demand. The Ultralight Series within five days has sold out our entire 6 month inventory. Honestly, this was something we were not prepared for. We are doing our very very best to accommodate you as fast as we possibly can. And we are very eager for you to get your hands on the Ultralight.



Orders placed last Thursday and Friday are all scheduled for shipment at this time. Orders placed after Friday are all processing. Last Saturdays orders are being prepared for shipment and so on. The good news is that I have looked into your order, and everything is processing correctly. You are locked in queue. 



If you placed your order with Priority or Expedited shipping methods, your order will still ship accordingly with priority or expedited shipping speeds.



We greatly appreciate you patience with us during this time and can assure you that you will receive your product soon!! 



Thank you so much for your continued patience and please do not hesitate to ask me any questions additional questions 



Best,

Finalmouse Support


----------



## sarkarlos

discoprince said:


> the M4/5 buttons on my TP were garbage (among other things), so maybe thats why? doesn't seem like the extra PCB makes much of a difference, the mouse is light as hell. seems like they got real micro switches for the M4/5 now with the separate PCB, instead of that black dot garbage switch on the TP.


I personally never had any issues with the TP16 side buttons. IMO compared to the S1 and Ultralight the most notable difference is not in tactile feel, rather the sound itself. They're slightly mushier on the TP16 but not by nearly as much as the click sounds would lead you to believe. Besides, that side button daughter board on the S1 and UL has to weigh at least 2-3 grams on its own. I just feel that it was a weird design choice to honeycomb the shell before making the internal design more weight efficient.

Anyways, I was actually just recording a quick M1/2 click comparison between the three FM Tournament Pro iterations and a couple of other mice that I had laying on my desk at the moment. I wouldn't mind recording a comparison of the M4/5 clicks while I'm at it, if you'd like.

Here's the M1/2 comparison I was referring to. Recorded it with a smartphone... Early apologies for that.


----------



## Nawafwabs

^ Same


----------



## Ashbury

SpiLLi said:


> don't worry I ordered mine 15 mins after release and still haven't heard anything


same, and I live in CA where they are supposedly shipped.


----------



## sammkv

Kinda excited to receive the Premium Sunset edition


----------



## RaleighStClair

mrpurplehawk said:


> And you have me over here, Ordered Friday morning at 7AM and still haven't received an update :/


I ordered mine the moment it was available. Order confirmed. Then nothing.


Still waiting....


----------



## sarkarlos

If anyone here does not like the Ultralight upon receiving their unit, keep in mind that 6 months of stock is currently sold out and there is not a single unit available on Ebay  You know what they say, the early birds get the worm. It would not surprise me one bit if sealed units sell at 1.5-2x MSRP on Ebay during the next few weeks, unless FM were to pull an ace out of their sleeve and spawn a truckload of more stock. I've thus far not been disappointed with mine but, if you are, sell it for profit. Cheers


----------



## Faleene

Venrar said:


> The guy has four posts. All in the finalmouse ultralight thread. All negative towards the ultralight pro.


Yeah cause I only made this account to buy a paracord from Ceesa, but whatever it doesn't bother me. I'm sure once more people get their hands on it they'll realize it's just a typical mouse with holes in it.

Edit: If you want me to take pictures or video of anything you find in question let me know


----------



## Faleene

menismyforte said:


> This surprises me...someone asked me about the sides and I said they were the grippiest I've used and I specifically got out my g403 and told them it was better than that.
> 
> I even made them a video of picking the mouse up with both of my pinky fingers, one of which was resting ON mouse 5, and it grips them so easily that I can lift the mouse up and down without activating the button in with force; it is just being pulled from my fingertips.
> 
> I don't have extremely sweaty fingers or anything either :O what the heck?
> 
> Has anyone else found that the sides don't grip for them?


I'm using 1-2-2 grip, my thumb gets more slippery than my pinky/ring finger. I don't know how you found it so grippy, comparing to my g403, the g403 has some sort of rubber material that I find super grippy and never gets slippery. My hyperglides IE 3 came in, might put both sets on the finalmouse and g403. If the finalmouse is actually out of stock perhaps I can sell it for profit rather than returning it :O

Edit: Your review had the sunset edition. I know the sunset edition has a gripper material, is that only the orange part or does that include the sides? I have a black one, the sides are definitely 100% plastic


----------



## revoc

Agilities (pro Overwatch player) was using the mouse and you can see how absolutely rigid the cord is. The rigid cord is so apparent it makes you think Finalmouse doesn't see this is a big deal or something.

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/228765615


----------



## NoTu

I just got the mouse, looks like it runs at 500hz. Any way to change this?


----------



## Ashbury

revoc said:


> Agilities (pro Overwatch player) was using the mouse and you can see how absolutely rigid the cord is. The rigid cord is so apparent it makes you think Finalmouse doesn't see this is a big deal or something.
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/228765615


Quick question: I have a paracord from a G pro - would it fit the finalmouse ultralight pro or is there a different connector?


----------



## hammelgammler

So I got my white and sunset Ultralight today, does anyone know if there's some kind of protective film on the mousefeet? It looks like it is, but if yes I can't get it off.


----------



## ewiggle

revoc said:


> Agilities (pro Overwatch player) was using the mouse and you can see how absolutely rigid the cord is. The rigid cord is so apparent it makes you think Finalmouse doesn't see this is a big deal or something.
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/228765615


That vod is pretty long. About where should we skip to in order to see the action with the cable?

edit: nevermind, and wow that's amazingly stiff lol


----------



## JustinSane

revoc said:


> Agilities (pro Overwatch player) was using the mouse and you can see how absolutely rigid the cord is. The rigid cord is so apparent it makes you think Finalmouse doesn't see this is a big deal or something.
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/228765615


As ridiculous as this sounds the cables actually aren't bad when they float in the air like that. I'd rather have it do that then rub against the pad.


----------



## menismyforte

Faleene said:


> I'm using 1-2-2 grip, my thumb gets more slippery than my pinky/ring finger. I don't know how you found it so grippy, comparing to my g403, the g403 has some sort of rubber material that I find super grippy and never gets slippery. My hyperglides IE 3 came in, might put both sets on the finalmouse and g403. If the finalmouse is actually out of stock perhaps I can sell it for profit rather than returning it :O
> 
> Edit: Your review had the sunset edition. I know the sunset edition has a gripper material, is that only the orange part or does that include the sides? I have a black one, the sides are definitely 100% plastic


I think it's just the orange part, 99% sure. I guess my fingers are just different. I use 1-3-1 most of the time as well, although this mouse makes me want to play palm for the first time ever.

And yeah you probably could sell it lmao


----------



## exitone

Given how scummy FM have been in the past as well as inevitable QC problems and stiff braided cord, I really was surprised to see the mouse selling out. Or maybe FM is once again lying about selling out their 'six month' inventory to make their product look more popular than it really is.


----------



## Argowashi

sarkarlos said:


> If anyone here does not like the Ultralight upon receiving their unit, keep in mind that 6 months of stock is currently sold out and there is not a single unit available on Ebay  You know what they say, the early birds get the worm. It would not surprise me one bit if sealed units sell at 1.5-2x MSRP on Ebay during the next few weeks, unless FM were to pull an ace out of their sleeve and spawn a truckload of more stock. I've thus far not been disappointed with mine but, if you are, sell it for profit. Cheers



It's literally on stock at Maxgaming but ok bro, it's sold our eeeeverywhere lmao


----------



## Avalar

5 Whites left on Maxgaming as of this post.

Better hurry!


----------



## Faleene

Avalar said:


> Lemme know how the tracking changes with the new feet if you get them before I get my new cable.


Using hyperglide IE 3.0

These things just flyyyyyyy. Highly recommend grabbing these new feet. Also, the extra set of stock Finalmouse feet you get, they have a film over their feet, I forgot to take them off after taking apart my mouse. Was wondering why they felt scratchy ;p

https://imgur.com/a/kpaVD
My mouse with Ceesa paracord + hyperglide IE 3.0

If you like the shape (palm grip preferred) and prefer how the mouse clicks/feels. This combo would be pretty much endgame for you. If you don't need the dpi button just remove that as well (you can slot it back in no problem if you change your mind) probably save like 2grams there.


Until the Ninox Astrum comes out


----------



## BlazeGaming

Faleene said:


> Using hyperglide IE 3.0
> 
> These things just flyyyyyyy. Highly recommend grabbing these new feet. Also, the extra set of stock Finalmouse feet you get, they have a film over their feet, I forgot to take them off after taking apart my mouse. Was wondering why they felt scratchy ;p
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/kpaVD
> My mouse with Ceesa paracord + hyperglide IE 3.0
> 
> If you like the shape (palm grip preferred) and prefer how the mouse clicks/feels. This combo would be pretty much endgame for you. If you don't need the dpi button just remove that as well (you can slot it back in no problem if you change your mind) probably save like 2grams there.
> 
> 
> Until the Ninox Astrum comes out


Isn't the mouse hard to control with such low weight, almost inexistent cable and feet that have a superglide?


----------



## Faleene

BlazeGaming said:


> Isn't the mouse hard to control with such low weight, almost inexistent cable and feet that have a superglide?


Nah you kind of build techniques around it. If I was to do a 180 flick I'd use my pinky and thumb to create friction on the mousepad, if I was tracking with a lightning gun or what have you then the thumb and pinky get raised slightly.

Sometimes I use my thumb and/or pinky to create drag, othertimes not. It's a subconscious thing at this point. I've adapted to using fingertip/claw grip with this mouse, but to reach the front side button I have to palm. Not the ideal mouse shape for me personally, but the weight is so nice... I've gutted the insides of my g403 and saved quite a bit of weight so that will probably still be my main driver... once I get a replacement 'cause I accidentally cut the ribbon cable (oops)


----------



## sarkarlos

Argowashi said:


> It's literally on stock at Maxgaming but ok bro, it's sold our eeeeverywhere lmao


You're free to disagree. It's just my opinion, after all 

Within the month of the Scream1's release, I sold one of my two V1s on Ebay for above MSRP. Back then, the availability (region restrictions and sheer volume of product) was very similar to what it appears to be now. And for clarification, I'm not trying to tell anyone that this is a reason for why they should buy an Ultralight. All I'm doing is reminding those who may or may not be dissatisfied with their UL about an alternative to simply returning it for the order total, sans tax and shipping costs, which would be a net loss. Again, you do you.


----------



## xmr1

sarkarlos said:


> You're free to disagree. It's just my opinion, after all
> 
> Within the month of the Scream1's release, I sold one of my two V1s on Ebay for above MSRP. Back then, the availability (region restrictions and sheer volume of product) was very similar to what it appears to be now. And for clarification, I'm not trying to tell anyone that this is a reason for why they should buy an Ultralight. All I'm doing is reminding those who may or may not be dissatisfied with their UL about an alternative to simply returning it for the order total, sans tax and shipping costs, which would be a net loss. Again, you do you.


I remember. I took this screenshot at the time.


----------



## Avalar

Faleene said:


> Using hyperglide IE 3.0
> 
> These things just flyyyyyyy. Highly recommend grabbing these new feet. Also, the extra set of stock Finalmouse feet you get, they have a film over their feet, I forgot to take them off after taking apart my mouse. Was wondering why they felt scratchy ;p
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/kpaVD
> My mouse with Ceesa paracord + hyperglide IE 3.0
> 
> If you like the shape (palm grip preferred) and prefer how the mouse clicks/feels. This combo would be pretty much endgame for you. If you don't need the dpi button just remove that as well (you can slot it back in no problem if you change your mind) probably save like 2grams there.
> 
> 
> Until the Ninox Astrum comes out


Looks like it was meant to be. Can't wait for my cable.


----------



## AlphaKat

Faleene said:


> Using hyperglide IE 3.0
> 
> These things just flyyyyyyy. Highly recommend grabbing these new feet. Also, the extra set of stock Finalmouse feet you get, they have a film over their feet, I forgot to take them off after taking apart my mouse. Was wondering why they felt scratchy ;p
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/kpaVD
> My mouse with Ceesa paracord + hyperglide IE 3.0
> 
> If you like the shape (palm grip preferred) and prefer how the mouse clicks/feels. This combo would be pretty much endgame for you. If you don't need the dpi button just remove that as well (you can slot it back in no problem if you change your mind) probably save like 2grams there.
> 
> 
> Until the Ninox Astrum comes out


Do you just attatch the IE 3.0 Hyperglides over the current feet? Or did you remove the feet and then attach the IE 3.0 Hyperglides?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Uh oh. Ordered mine Feb 11th. Guess i'm not getting it for 6 months lol. Oh well I was lucky and got a perfect copy of the Scream One so that should hold me over until I get the Ultralight.


----------



## gunit2004

killeraxemannic said:


> Uh oh. Ordered mine Feb 11th. Guess i'm not getting it for 6 months lol. Oh well I was lucky and got a perfect copy of the Scream One so that should hold me over until I get the Ultralight.


 When did you get your Scream One?


----------



## leapstep

So I finally got around to making a paracord cable for this mouse and HOLY CRAP does it make a difference. Now the mouse lives up to my expectations, the ultra low weight actually makes this feel truly wireless.

Sucky pic
https://imgur.com/a/D7LO2


----------



## equlix

If anybody else opens their FM:UL up can you measure the distance from the scroll wheel to the back screw holes. I want to know if a PCB swap with the S1 is possible in case they never do a 1000hz firmware for the UL.


----------



## Avalar

equlix said:


> If anybody else opens their FM:UL up can you measure the distance from the scroll wheel to the back screw holes. I want to know if a PCB swap with the S1 is possible in case they never do a 1000hz firmware for the UL.


Lol wat. the S1 is 1000Hz? If all they did was add holes to the same shape, why is it now 500Hz...?


----------



## equlix

Avalar said:


> Lol wat. the S1 is 1000Hz? If all they did was add holes to the same shape, why is it now 500Hz...?


 It's a different MCU. Since it's only 500hz it's Probably running whatever the Tournament Pro 2017-18 firmware was going to be before they started the UL project.


----------



## BobBobFSGG

leapstep said:


> So I finally got around to making a paracord cable for this mouse and HOLY CRAP does it make a difference. Now the mouse lives up to my expectations, the ultra low weight actually makes this feel truly wireless.
> 
> Sucky pic
> https://imgur.com/a/D7LO2


Is that (royal) orange paracord? Seems like neon orange would've been more fitting, is the difference more striking IRL? Would you order the different shade if you'd do it again?

Also, anyone has any thoughts on how the ULP would be for 18x9cm hands? Just on top of the memory: DA:BE, G400, Avior 7000, G900 (maybe some other large-ish mice) never really worked for me because of the overall large volume (mainly lenght & height) AND weight. From those 4, G900 worked the best yet still not optimal as i had to grip it a bit sideways to control and use side buttoms. EC2A was fine, but i'd still have prefered one scalled size smaller (EC3A-ish). Mice like G9 (w/ & w/o shells), Spawn and G100S/G102/GPro all felt much better.

I wonder if i should stick with smaller mice (GPro atm) or ULP might work despite it bigger dimensions, mainly because of low weight? I miss that G100S feel w/o weight, just a bit though.


----------



## SimselOr

Hello everybody,

@240Hz Monitor is the mouse unplayable ... Simply inaccurate ... Will send the mouse back ... Too bad ... Otherwise, really a great mouse ...

Answer by FinalMouse:
The mouse functions optimally at 500hz and we are not offering a 1000hz tool at this time.

Thanks,
FM support


Me:
Many Pros Play @ 240Hz ... And that's a progamermouse ....?

FM:
Yes and we work directly with professional gamers. It is all a matter of opinion!

Thanks,
FM support

That was just ridiculous for me with Finalmouse ... (@ 144Hz ok ... 240Hz / 360Hz NO GO !!!)

Greetings


----------



## leapstep

I have no idea what the color is called, I just had this lying around and it basically happen to be orange. It's not really a good match IRL, but not half bad tbh. Either way it's an enormous upgrade to the chicken wire-stock cable that was there originally.


----------



## James N

BobBobFSGG said:


> Is that (royal) orange paracord? Seems like neon orange would've been more fitting, is the difference more striking IRL? Would you order the different shade if you'd do it again?
> 
> Also, anyone has any thoughts on how the ULP would be for 18x9cm hands? Just on top of the memory: DA:BE, G400, Avior 7000, G900 (maybe some other large-ish mice) never really worked for me because of the overall large volume (mainly lenght & height) AND weight. From those 4, G900 worked the best yet still not optimal as i had to grip it a bit sideways to control and use side buttoms. EC2A was fine, but i'd still have prefered one scalled size smaller (EC3A-ish). Mice like G9 (w/ & w/o shells), Spawn and G100S/G102/GPro all felt much better.
> 
> I wonder if i should stick with smaller mice (GPro atm) or ULP might work despite it bigger dimensions, mainly because of low weight? I miss that G100S feel w/o weight, just a bit though.



The ultralight is a large mouse and closer to the Deathadder, FK1+ and EC1 (not in shape, but size-wise). Obviously only you can truly answer it but based on your preference and hand size, i would say you can safely skip it.


----------



## banZi

SimselOr said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> @240Hz Monitor is the mouse unplayable ... Simply inaccurate ... Will send the mouse back ... Too bad ... Otherwise, really a great mouse ...


I have a 240hz monitor, just bought this mouse and it works fine.

But, im not a "pro gamer" so what do I know. Other than a lighter mouse and better shape I feel no difference from my G403 that was using 1000hz and also running at 800dpi


----------



## xmr1

"The mouse functions optimally at 500hz and we are not offering a 1000hz tool at this time."

lolwut

Translation: some of the pros we pander to want 500hz because they're set in their ways and we're too lazy to offer another option.


----------



## xmr1

equlix said:


> If anybody else opens their FM:UL up can you measure the distance from the scroll wheel to the back screw holes. I want to know if a PCB swap with the S1 is possible in case they never do a 1000hz firmware for the UL.


I don't have measurements but from pictures it looks the same to me.

UL: https://i.imgur.com/Tb51NeF.jpg
S1: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews..._2nd_Edition/images/22-weight-lower-shell.jpg

I think the only problem would be actually getting the PCB out of the shell without breaking the little clips that hold it down.


----------



## SimselOr

banZi said:


> I have a 240hz monitor, just bought this mouse and it works fine.
> 
> But, im not a "pro gamer" so what do I know. Other than a lighter mouse and better shape I feel no difference from my G403 that was using 1000hz and also running at 800dpi


Have you ever tested CS GO with over 500 FPS? Unfortunately no comparison to 1000 Hz ... Use a 360Hz monitor (the effects are even more extreme)
TOP CS GO players like Guardian / Fallen are struggling with the same problem. They all play on 1000Hz to use the advantage of 240Hz...
I thought the mouse was developed with progamers? :-(
Is it so hard to implement a conversion from 500Hz to 1000Hz/2000Hz? Anyone can do that every 0815 Chinamaus
Back to Ninox Venator


----------



## JackCY

So... just a swisscheese of an old mouse shape. Nothing new really. Who wanted a swisscheesed mouse probably already has it with DIY.


----------



## hammelgammler

JackCY said:


> So... just a swisscheese of an old mouse shape. Nothing new really. Who wanted a swisscheesed mouse probably already has it with DIY.


I did it with most of my mice yes, but when I posted it most people didn't liked the idea because of "structural integrity" or they don't want to destroy their mouse. But I didn't cheese the top shell as much, so that's nice.


----------



## ryan92084

Faleene said:


> ...
> https://imgur.com/a/3iQaD
> https://imgur.com/a/E9yOW
> ...


I get that the whole point of this mouse is weight saving but it would have been nice to see some light potting on the PCB to protect from sweat, etc. If anyone falls in love with this mouse you may want to buy some backups.


----------



## BlazeGaming

banZi said:


> I have a 240hz monitor, just bought this mouse and it works fine.
> 
> But, im not a "pro gamer" so what do I know. Other than a lighter mouse and better shape I feel no difference from my G403 that was using 1000hz and also running at 800dpi


It works, but its a downgrade for everyone who used to play on 240hz with 1000hz mouse, this is something not to be expected from a mice released in 2018. Check my post regarding this http://www.overclock.net/forum/26751729-post227.html


----------



## chparmley

I bought one of your cables for my G403. Can it be moved to my Zowie ZA11, or are the pins different?


----------



## killeraxemannic

gunit2004 said:


> When did you get your Scream One?


Around this time last year. I haven't used it all that much because I wasn't gaming a whole lot most of last year and I have lots of other mice. I figured I would swap back to it again to get used to the shape in preparation for the ultralight.


----------



## end0rphine

Surprised they didn't go for the D2FC FK.


----------



## SpiLLi

i legitimately ordered my sunset edition like 10-20 mins after it became available and still haven't received anything other than the order confirmation. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## discoprince

sarkarlos said:


> If anyone here does not like the Ultralight upon receiving their unit, keep in mind that 6 months of stock is currently sold out and there is not a single unit available on Ebay  You know what they say, the early birds get the worm. It would not surprise me one bit if sealed units sell at 1.5-2x MSRP on Ebay during the next few weeks, unless FM were to pull an ace out of their sleeve and spawn a truckload of more stock. I've thus far not been disappointed with mine but, if you are, sell it for profit. Cheers


i think ill start the bidding at $150


----------



## Klopfer

chparmley said:


> I bought one of your cables for my G403. Can it be moved to my Zowie ZA11, or are the pins different?


I think you mean ceesa cables ?
you can change the cablepin arrangement urself and then use it ...
http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...ngement-internal-connector-size-database.html


----------



## Faleene

AlphaKat said:


> Do you just attatch the IE 3.0 Hyperglides over the current feet? Or did you remove the feet and then attach the IE 3.0 Hyperglides?


I removed the current feet first. Flicking my mouse with my finger and watching it slide across my qck+ is hilarious. No friction at all



ryan92084 said:


> I get that the whole point of this mouse is weight saving but it would have been nice to see some light potting on the PCB to protect from sweat, etc. If anyone falls in love with this mouse you may want to buy some backups.


The PCB is coated, so it's probably more durable than a regular mouse pcb tbh.




chparmley said:


> I bought one of your cables for my G403. Can it be moved to my Zowie ZA11, or are the pins different?


Yes you just have to move the pins. http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...ngement-internal-connector-size-database.html


----------



## sammkv

SpiLLi said:


> i legitimately ordered my sunset edition like 10-20 mins after it became available and still haven't received anything other than the order confirmation. Kind of disappointing.


Contact them and see what's going on.


----------



## revoc

Got mine today and I don't recommended it at all. The hype from this mouse is definitely due to the paid/coordinated shills. I have this on my mouse bungee and the cord floats high in the air making the mouse look like it was designed by a tard for tards (which it probably was). Everyone who walks in and looks at your computer setup will see your mouse cord hanging in the air and think something is wrong with you. It also gets in your view of the bottom right portion of the monitor. Beware when listening to sources. RJN for instance is not really an independent reviewer as part of his revenue stream comes from mouse sales when people click on his links or use his discount codes.


----------



## Derkis

SpiLLi said:


> i legitimately ordered my sunset edition like 10-20 mins after it became available and still haven't received anything other than the order confirmation. Kind of disappointing.


About 2 hours ago I replied to the confirmation email, asking if there might be an error since I ordered it Friday afternoon, and just now it shipped apparently. I'd say it's worth a shot to send them an email asking about your order, there might have been an issue with mine that was corrected after I sent a message to support. :thinking:


----------



## Randallel

sammkv said:


> Contact them and see what's going on.


I'm in the same boat. I've already contacted them with no response. It seems like the people who used higher priority shipping, also payed for better handling as well. It's already been 6 days without any shipping notification. I don't understand why they couldn't have used Amazon if their logistics is that horrible. Never bought a mouse from them until now, first impressions aren't good.


----------



## BlazeGaming

revoc said:


> Got mine today and I don't recommended it at all. The hype from this mouse is definitely due to the paid/coordinated shills. I have this on my mouse bungee and the cord floats high in the air making the mouse look like it was designed by a tard for tards (which it probably was). Everyone who walks in and looks at your computer setup will see your mouse cord hanging in the air and think something is wrong with you. It also gets in your view of the bottom right portion of the monitor. Beware when listening to sources. RJN for instance is not really an independent reviewer as part of his revenue stream comes from mouse sales when people click on his links or use his discount codes.


Not trying to defend the cable flaw with this mouse, but you can't say its all bad just because of a stiff cable, its not the first mice that comes like that. At that price it should be expected to come with something better, but for people who really like the shape and the low weight and are willing to invest a bit further, a Paracord will fix the issue. After all, a Paracord is better than any cable that comes on wired mice, no matter how good their are.

PS: I'm pretty sure there was one review on this topic somewhere along the first pages, where someone said the cable is trash. There is both a written review and a video about it, its not like you could not find any info on it.


----------



## killeraxemannic

revoc said:


> Got mine today and I don't recommended it at all. The hype from this mouse is definitely due to the paid/coordinated shills. I have this on my mouse bungee and the cord floats high in the air making the mouse look like it was designed by a tard for tards (which it probably was). Everyone who walks in and looks at your computer setup will see your mouse cord hanging in the air and think something is wrong with you. It also gets in your view of the bottom right portion of the monitor. Beware when listening to sources. RJN for instance is not really an independent reviewer as part of his revenue stream comes from mouse sales when people click on his links or use his discount codes.


So you don't understand how to use a mouse bungee and it's the fault of the mouse... Ok. If you don't like the stock cable just replace it or debraid it. It's not that hard.


----------



## BRS13

I've been using the sunset version since yesterday and really digging it so far. Love the lightweight feel. The clicks on all buttons are nice and light. Scroll wheel fast and smooth. The cable is atrocious though as usual. I seriously don't understand why they put this God awful cable on these mice. Overall very happy but will probably debraid or replace the cable.


----------



## revoc

BlazeGaming said:


> Not trying to defend the cable flaw with this mouse, but you can't say its all bad just because of a stiff cable, its not the first mice that comes like that. At that price it should be expected to come with something better, but for people who really like the shape and the low weight and are willing to invest a bit further, a Paracord will fix the issue. After all, a Paracord is better than any cable that comes on wired mice, no matter how good their are.
> 
> PS: I'm pretty sure there was one review on this topic somewhere along the first pages, where someone said the cable is trash. There is both a written review and a video about it, its not like you could not find any info on it.


I have all of Logitech's latest offerings that have braided cables and they are nowhere near this bad. It is all bad because of the stiff cable because it defeats the purpose of an ultralightweight mouse. It actually interferes with the functionality of it.



killeraxemannic said:


> So you don't understand how to use a mouse bungee and it's the fault of the mouse... Ok. If you don't like the stock cable just replace it or debraid it. It's not that hard.


The mouse bungee works perfectly fine with all of my other mice. I'm not going to spend the time and money to replace or debraid it, LOL.


----------



## BlazeGaming

revoc said:


> I have all of Logitech's latest offerings that have braided cables and they are nowhere near this bad. It is all bad because of the stiff cable because it defeats the purpose of an ultralightweight mouse. It actually interferes with the functionality of it.


I have the G403 since launch, I can't say the cable is good by any meanings. Not saying is as bad as on the Ultralight, but to me both need to be replaced just as much if you really care about cables. And yes I agree cable stiffness defeats the purpose of a ultralight mouse.


----------



## herbal718

I ended up canceling my order for now, I'm still not giving up on this mouse but it seems the hype is a little too high at the moment.


----------



## ryan92084

Faleene said:


> The PCB is coated, so it's probably more durable than a regular mouse pcb tbh.


Good to know. It doesn't appear so in the pictures (usually the chips are much more glossy).


----------



## revoc

BlazeGaming said:


> I have the G403 since launch, I can't say the cable is good by any meanings. Not saying is as bad as on the Ultralight, but to me both need to be replaced just as much if you really care about cables. And yes I agree cable stiffness defeats the purpose of a ultralight mouse.


I just plugged in my G403 again to compare it to the UL. "Ahhhhhh" is my response when I felt the G403 cable again. It feels soft and nice. The way I can explain the Ultralight's cable is like when you spray half a can of hairspray on your hair and use a comb to straighten your hair out into the air.

The shape, weight, size, materials, buttons, and scroll wheel of the Ultralight is fine. Pressing down the mouse wheel button doesn't feel good though.


----------



## Faleene

killeraxemannic said:


> So you don't understand how to use a mouse bungee and it's the fault of the mouse... Ok. If you don't like the stock cable just replace it or debraid it. It's not that hard.


I don't think a mouse bungee would fix it, the cable is the worst I have ever seen. You need to put a paracord on it otherwise it severely hampers the mouse. To the point where I wouldn't even bother using the mouse. At this price point (even if it was $10...) they should have just gone with a rubber cable. I have no idea how the current mouse cable passed QC. It's that bad.

It really shines with a paracord, but that is an extra cost and hassle, and putting paracords on mice is pretty niche


----------



## pez

ryan92084 said:


> I get that the whole point of this mouse is weight saving but it would have been nice to see some light potting on the PCB to protect from sweat, etc. If anyone falls in love with this mouse you may want to buy some backups.


I've met people with sweaty hands, but not _that_ sweaty. I'd be more worried about getting a random piece of dust or crumbs inside of it...but if I'm eating at my PC, I'm usually in a situation that that's not going to happen.



killeraxemannic said:


> So you don't understand how to use a mouse bungee and it's the fault of the mouse... Ok. If you don't like the stock cable just replace it or debraid it. It's not that hard.


How dare you propose logic in here!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Just got shipping info (and so did a friend). We both ordered last Friday/USA. 

Hopefully my OCN bros get their confirmations today or tomorrow. 


Feelsgoodman


----------



## AlphaKat

Faleene said:


> I removed the current feet first. Flicking my mouse with my finger and watching it slide across my qck+ is hilarious. No friction at all
> 
> 
> 
> The PCB is coated, so it's probably more durable than a regular mouse pcb tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you just have to move the pins. http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...ngement-internal-connector-size-database.html


What did you do to remove the mouse feet?


----------



## Faleene

AlphaKat said:


> What did you do to remove the mouse feet?


Took a box cutter and just peeled them off simply. Some people use a hair dryer to heat up the glue (dont heat up the sensor though)


----------



## Venrar

It's nowhere near as bad as the g-pro/g403 cable.


----------



## gunit2004

Got the Finalmouse Ultralight Pro (black) and think I'm going to be returning it. 

Something does really feel off with my aim when using this mouse (I am using a 240hz monitor)... so maybe it's the whole being stuck at 500hz thing. I literally can't aim with this mouse right now lol... 

I do not have this issue with the Scream One that I have.


----------



## sirneb

RaleighStClair said:


> Just got shipping info (and so did a friend). We both ordered last Friday/USA.
> 
> Hopefully my OCN bros get their confirmations today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Feelsgoodman


did you guys get the sunset and/or expedited shipping?

I ordered on Thursday, still nothing.


----------



## BlazeGaming

gunit2004 said:


> Got the Finalmouse Ultralight Pro (black) and think I'm going to be returning it.
> 
> Something does really feel off with my aim when using this mouse (I am using a 240hz monitor)... so maybe it's the whole being stuck at 500hz thing. I literally can't aim with this mouse right now lol...
> 
> I do not have this issue with the Scream One that I have.


Huh, this is not encouraging at all.


----------



## sammkv

Venrar said:


> It's nowhere near as bad as the g-pro/g403 cable.


Nice, that's refreshing to hear.


----------



## revoc

sammkv said:


> Nice, that's refreshing to hear.


It's actually several times worse than the G Pro and G403 cable.


----------



## Avalar

revoc said:


> It's actually several times worse than the G Pro and G403 cable.


I disagree. You can at least bend it in such a way where it produces the same amount of resistance on both sides. The G403 and G Pro cables were even thicker and couldn't be bothered.


----------



## menismyforte

revoc said:


> Got mine today and I don't recommended it at all. The hype from this mouse is definitely due to the paid/coordinated shills. I have this on my mouse bungee and the cord floats high in the air making the mouse look like it was designed by a tard for tards (which it probably was). Everyone who walks in and looks at your computer setup will see your mouse cord hanging in the air and think something is wrong with you. It also gets in your view of the bottom right portion of the monitor. Beware when listening to sources. RJN for instance is not really an independent reviewer as part of his revenue stream comes from mouse sales when people click on his links or use his discount codes.


This made me laugh out loud for some reason hahah


----------



## revoc

Avalar said:


> I disagree. You can at least bend it in such a way where it produces the same amount of resistance on both sides. The G403 and G Pro cables were even thicker and couldn't be bothered.


The G Pro and G403 is widely used in professional play without any problems. I don't find the cord troublesome, either on a bungee or with a piece of tape. The cord is soft and flexible as it should be. Anyways, I predict the Ultralight Pro adoption in professional play to be zero to almost non-existent. Upon closer inspection it's really just a cheap plastic mouse with a very rigid cable, albeit with a top grade sensor.


----------



## Avalar

revoc said:


> The G Pro and G403 is widely used in professional play without any problems. I don't find the cord troublesome, either on a bungee or with a piece of tape. The cord is soft and flexible as it should be. Anyways, I predict the Ultralight Pro adoption in professional play to be zero to almost non-existent. Upon closer inspection it's really just a cheap plastic mouse with a very rigid cable, albeit with a top grade sensor.


I was implying that there was no bungee present. I don't have room for one on my desk lol. And idk man, my only gripe with the mouse is the cable. Since that can be replaced, it's pretty much the best mouse I've used to date.


----------



## mesrine

revoc said:


> The G Pro and G403 is widely used in professional play without any problems. I don't find the cord troublesome, either on a bungee or with a piece of tape. The cord is soft and flexible as it should be. Anyways, I predict the Ultralight Pro adoption in professional play to be zero to almost non-existent. Upon closer inspection it's really just a cheap plastic mouse with a very rigid cable, albeit with a top grade sensor.


There are many good mice out there that are not adopted widely, by the professional players. Ofc the mouse matters, but there is the Sponsorship angle to be considered. Final mouse and many other smaller brands are miles away from Logitech and other big brands in the industry. Im just saying that to be widely adopted amongst the pro's, you have to be a well established brand, even though your product is good.

What ever the Pro players use, is not a good indication of how good the product really is, or is not. Sorry for the grammar, english is not my native language


----------



## Randallel

Can anyone compare the UL with the G403 size wise?


----------



## James N

Randallel said:


> Can anyone compare the UL with the G403 size wise?


Flatter, longer somewhat same width, yet feels bigger somehow. Where the g403 feels like a medium mouse the FM feels like a big mouse.


----------



## vdave123

Got mine yesterday. Feels (unsurprisingly) like a lighter Scream One with better clicks and build quality.

The cable is awful but a paracord should sort that. The feet on mine aren't great either... I've tried a few pads and it seems to glide best on the coated (team edition) G640.

Will give it a proper test over the weekend but it seems like a really, really good mouse. 

20x10.5cm hands with claw/fingertip grip if anybody cares.


----------



## BlazeGaming

vdave123 said:


> Got mine yesterday. Feels (unsurprisingly) like a lighter Scream One with better clicks and build quality.
> 
> The cable is awful but a paracord should sort that. The feet on mine aren't great either... I've tried a few pads and it seems to glide best on the coated (team edition) G640.
> 
> Will give it a proper test over the weekend but it seems like a really, really good mouse.
> 
> 20x10.5cm hands with claw/fingertip grip if anybody cares.


I have the exact hand size and grip.


----------



## Argowashi

I can't believe I'm actually saying this but I like the mouse... I bought one after falling for the hype (yayyyy) and needed to see if it really is good or not. Been using it for 4 hours in Osu now and it's actually really good. However there are two, really big trash things about this mouse that can't be said enough.

The cable is the worst on any mouse ever made. Think about how bad the G303 or G Pro or G403 cable is and this one is 2x worse. The feet are literally worse than the G403 which I thought had the worst stock feet on any mouse. I can't believe how scratchy they are.

I'm going to take the paracord from my G403 and put it in this Ultralight Pro and order some Hyperglides. This might very well become my main mouse but it feels so bad because FINALMEME lul


----------



## Venrar

There must be a huge variance in cable stiffness, because the cable on my g-pro is a thousand times worse than the one on my ultralight.


----------



## Argowashi

Venrar said:


> There must be a huge variance in cable stiffness, because the cable on my g-pro is a thousand times worse than the one on my ultralight.


I don't believe it personally. This Ultralight cable is by far and away the worst trash-tier cable I've ever experienced on a mouse and I've had my hand on a lot of them throughout the years. I'll admit I like this mouse in a lot of ways but the cable? Garbage. Absolute garbage.


----------



## sarkarlos

Argowashi said:


> I can't believe I'm actually saying this but I like the mouse... I bought one after falling for the hype (yayyyy) and needed to see if it really is good or not. Been using it for 4 hours in Osu now and it's actually really good. However there are two, really big trash things about this mouse that can't be said enough.
> 
> The cable is the worst on any mouse ever made. Think about how bad the G303 or G Pro or G403 cable is and this one is 2x worse. The feet are literally worse than the G403 which I thought had the worst stock feet on any mouse. I can't believe how scratchy they are.
> 
> I'm going to take the paracord from my G403 and put it in this Ultralight Pro and order some Hyperglides. This might very well become my main mouse but it feels so bad because FINALMEME lul


Healthy skepticism is healthy  Been loving the UL so far as well and I'm really looking forward to getting it paracorded. The mouse feet on my unit are just fine so maybe yours were cut wrong or not aligned properly.


----------



## Argowashi

sarkarlos said:


> Healthy skepticism is healthy  Been loving the UL so far as well and I'm really looking forward to getting it paracorded. The mouse feet on my unit are just fine so maybe yours were cut wrong or not aligned properly.


Nah. The feet are aligned as perfect as possible. But the edges are sharp and it's just cheap teflon from China like everything else.


----------



## Venrar

Argowashi said:


> I don't believe it personally. This Ultralight cable is by far and away the worst trash-tier cable I've ever experienced on a mouse and I've had my hand on a lot of them throughout the years. I'll admit I like this mouse in a lot of ways but the cable? Garbage. Absolute garbage.


It's rigid, but mine stays straight. The one on the g-pro and g-403, I had to loop the cord around itself or it would stick out at right angles and hit my monitor when I played.


----------



## sarkarlos

Argowashi said:


> Nah. The feet are aligned as perfect as possible. But the edges are sharp and it's just cheap teflon from China like everything else.


Then they're cut poorly, as I was saying. The feet on mine are just fine.


----------



## Venrar

The cables aren't even in the same ballpark. This is my G-Pro cable: 

https://imgur.com/lDfd6Xp

I've tried to smooth it out as best I can, it always returns to the same position eventually. Whenever I move my mouse, that whole portion of the cord moves with it, sometimes scraping my mousepad, sometimes or bumping things. And yes, it's holding that position, that portion of the cord isn't flexing, it's straight like chicken wire.

Ultralight pro:

https://imgur.com/a/MKLYa

Still rigid, but not nearly as severe. The position that it holds affects movement to a far less degree than the G-pro cable. If I rest something on the end of the finalmouse cord, I can get it to straighten even more, to the point where I basically don't notice the stiffness of the cable. With the G-pro I always notice the cable.


----------



## Ashbury

Argowashi said:


> I can't believe I'm actually saying this but I like the mouse... I bought one after falling for the hype (yayyyy) and needed to see if it really is good or not. Been using it for 4 hours in Osu now and it's actually really good. However there are two, really big trash things about this mouse that can't be said enough.
> 
> The cable is the worst on any mouse ever made. Think about how bad the G303 or G Pro or G403 cable is and this one is 2x worse. The feet are literally worse than the G403 which I thought had the worst stock feet on any mouse. I can't believe how scratchy they are.
> 
> I'm going to take the paracord from my G403 and put it in this Ultralight Pro and order some Hyperglides. This might very well become my main mouse but it feels so bad because FINALMEME lul


Which hyperglides are you going to order since they don't make them for this mouse? I have some extra Gpro hyperglides and was thinking about just using those even though much smaller than the feet placeholders.


----------



## Avalar

Ashbury said:


> Which hyperglides are you going to order since they don't make them for this mouse? I have some extra Gpro hyperglides and was thinking about just using those even though much smaller than the feet placeholders.


http://hyperglide.net/?hg=ms_skates_1

MS-3's are about the biggest feet that could fit and will last a long time at 0.8mm thick.


----------



## Argowashi

Yeah I'm getting the Hyperglides from their site since Maxgaming never has them in stock anymore. Gotta say I'm really, really loving the buttons and clicks on this one. Feel crisp, smooth and fast with satisfying feedback. Kinda like the G403 which was my daily driver for a long while but a bit better in every single way. I also can't really tell the drawbacks of 500Hz but obviously it should be 1000Hz. There's no reason not to in 2018 of all years. Finalmouse stop using crap MCUs and actually get some quality chinese stuff in your mouse, okay? Also threw my G403 in the trash and took the paracord from it and put it on the Ultralight. Soo much better now. Still need those Hyperglides though.


----------



## mjc12

Ok, this has got to be a joke. I ordered an Ultralight Pro in white last week, and it finally showed up. Except in the shipping envelope was a blood pressure cuff. I can't make this **** up.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

mjc12 said:


> Ok, this has got to be a joke. I ordered an Ultralight Pro in white last week, and it finally showed up. Except in the shipping envelope was a blood pressure cuff. I can't make this **** up.


Bruh i'm crying lmaoooooo

"my physical health is fine thank u"


----------



## Avalar

mjc12 said:


> Ok, this has got to be a joke. I ordered an Ultralight Pro in white last week, and it finally showed up. Except in the shipping envelope was a blood pressure cuff. I can't make this **** up.


lol I honestly wonder how this happens, because I've never in my life received someone else's item in my package.


----------



## Faleene

Argowashi said:


> Yeah I'm getting the Hyperglides from their site since Maxgaming never has them in stock anymore. Gotta say I'm really, really loving the buttons and clicks on this one. Feel crisp, smooth and fast with satisfying feedback. Kinda like the G403 which was my daily driver for a long while but a bit better in every single way. I also can't really tell the drawbacks of 500Hz but obviously it should be 1000Hz. There's no reason not to in 2018 of all years. Finalmouse stop using crap MCUs and actually get some quality chinese stuff in your mouse, okay? Also threw my G403 in the trash and took the paracord from it and put it on the Ultralight. Soo much better now. Still need those Hyperglides though.


Ah my clicks don't feel as good as G403. Side buttons are solid for me though. That's QC for you though. 500hz will be an issue for 240hz monitors, they really should have gone 1000hz. I'm going to switch back to my g403 once I get another paracord, been clawing away at the insides and got it down to 75g with the side buttons and scroll wheel intact and no swiss-cheesing. I'll probably swiss cheese it. Extremely light weight mice are just too good


https://imgur.com/a/eRsX8
Finalmouse with Hyperglides 1.1/3.0 feet. Ceesa paracord as well


----------



## mjc12

I have no idea how this happened. I ordered DIRECTLY from Finalmouse. They only sell mice. The package was addressed to me from Finalmouse. How?!?


----------



## sirneb

mjc12 said:


> Ok, this has got to be a joke. I ordered an Ultralight Pro in white last week, and it finally showed up. Except in the shipping envelope was a blood pressure cuff. I can't make this **** up.


I was utterly confused. I had to look up "blood pressure cuff", I really thought it was some metaphor for something.. lol


----------



## mjc12

I didn't even know the name for it was "blood pressure cuff" until my Ultralight Pro showed up looking like one with the label "blood pressure cuff." The more you know...


----------



## Alya

FM telling you to get your blood pressure checked after they scammed you out of $70.


----------



## mjc12

Yeah I'll need it if this doesn't get resolved.


----------



## Argowashi

Faleene said:


> Ah my clicks don't feel as good as G403. Side buttons are solid for me though. That's QC for you though. 500hz will be an issue for 240hz monitors, they really should have gone 1000hz. I'm going to switch back to my g403 once I get another paracord, been clawing away at the insides and got it down to 75g with the side buttons and scroll wheel intact and no swiss-cheesing. I'll probably swiss cheese it. Extremely light weight mice are just too good
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/eRsX8
> Finalmouse with Hyperglides 1.1/3.0 feet. Ceesa paracord as well


Oh yeah man, G403 is like the second best modern mouse for me behind the Ultralight. The G403 has more direct clicks, the Ultralight has more tactile. I find that the tactile clicks help me more in Osu. They're so similar in so many ways yet different in others. To be fair though I haven't seen any issues with 500Hz on my 240Hz monitor but time will tell, I might do a comparison with a 1000Hz mouse later on.


But man if you can swiss cheese your G403 it'd be so freaking lightweight. Probably get it to sub 70g.


Also I just noticed you pulled the paracord under the PCB. I just put mine down right next to it. Wonder if that has anything to say?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

mjc12 said:


> Yeah I'll need it if this doesn't get resolved.


They better send you and extra mouse.


----------



## mjc12

PhiZaRoaH said:


> They better send you and extra mouse.


Contacted support, honestly don't know what to do if they don't end up sending me a mouse.


----------



## Faleene

Argowashi said:


> Also I just noticed you pulled the paracord under the PCB. I just put mine down right next to it. Wonder if that has anything to say?


Yeah it allowed me to place it so when the paracord comes out of the mouse it is straight and not tilted to one side. But I don't even know if that will really matter once you get the case locked down


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

mjc12 said:


> Contacted support, honestly don't know what to do if they don't end up sending me a mouse.


Take it to twitter, that will automatically get a response.


----------



## mjc12

PhiZaRoaH said:


> Take it to twitter, that will automatically get a response.


First thing I did was tweet at them and nothing happened.

https://twitter.com/mjc1200/status/964297040854335488


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

mjc12 said:


> First thing I did was tweet at them and nothing happened.
> 
> https://twitter.com/mjc1200/status/964297040854335488


I replied let's hope it helps


----------



## mjc12

PhiZaRoaH said:


> I replied let's hope it helps


Thank you for that, hopefully something happens.


----------



## sarkarlos

mjc12 said:


> Thank you for that, hopefully something happens.


Upvoted for visibility. That's really bizarre xD


----------



## Klopfer

so just a Softrelease ... 
maybe they need the money to pay the manufactor to get more then a few Version of it ...


----------



## speedyeggtart

mjc12 said:


> Ok, this has got to be a joke. I ordered an Ultralight Pro in white last week, and it finally showed up. Except in the shipping envelope was a blood pressure cuff. I can't make this **** up.


Did you buy it from Amazon or Finalmouse website?

Using my "Google Fu" - that address seems to be an Amazon Warehouse Fulfillment Center:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...39d4e5cf57c64!8m2!3d36.2287803!4d-115.1055348




What probably happened is an Amazon pick and pack employee picked the wrong item to pack and ship, or someone pulled an inventory co-mingle scam.

If you bought it from Amazon should contact Amazon.


----------



## mjc12

speedyeggtart said:


> Did you buy it from Amazon or Finalmouse website?
> 
> Using my "Google Fu" - that address seems to be an Amazon Warehouse Fulfillment Center:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...39d4e5cf57c64!8m2!3d36.2287803!4d-115.1055348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What probably happened is an Amazon pick and pack employee picked the wrong item to pack and ship, or someone pulled an inventory co-mingle scam.
> 
> If you bought it from Amazon should contact Amazon.


I bought directly from FinalMouse, though the shipping envelope did have the Amazon arrow on it.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Pretty sure Finalmouse uses this

https://services.amazon.com/fulfillment-by-amazon/multi-channel.html

They said somewhere in the scream one or ergo 2 thread that they switched to it instead of selling on amazon.com because they had better control over returned items getting shipped out again as new by Amazon which was apparently happening a lot with the Scream One.


----------



## mjc12

killeraxemannic said:


> Pretty sure Finalmouse uses this
> 
> https://services.amazon.com/fulfillment-by-amazon/multi-channel.html
> 
> They said somewhere in the scream one or ergo 2 thread that they switched to it instead of selling on amazon.com because they had better control over returned items getting shipped out again as new by Amazon which was apparently happening a lot with the Scream One.


Well that makes some more sense then. Still nowhere near happy not having a new mouse...


----------



## Randallel

My tracking says that USPS is delivering my mouse. I bought from Final Mouse directly.


----------



## didsomeresearch

i ordered mine the 10th and still havent gotten a shipping notification


----------



## SimselOr

Good news for all 240Hz users:
Info from FM:

Hello,

We will be releasing a 1000hz tool! This has just been confirmed  Please follow our Twitter for real time updates and please feel free to check back in here.

Thanks,
FM Support


----------



## banZi

SimselOr said:


> Good news for all 240Hz users:
> Info from FM:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> We will be releasing a 1000hz tool! This has just been confirmed  Please follow our Twitter for real time updates and please feel free to check back in here.
> 
> Thanks,
> FM Support


I honestly don't feel a difference on my 240hz. I tried to read up on it and seem to be related to actually having a stable 240fps in-game, which I never do with the games I play.


----------



## t3ram

I finally got my hands on the Ultralight and i have to say that this is the mouse i have waited for, i would have loved the Screamone but it had way to much faults.
The shape feels great , main and sidebuttons are better than the ones on zowies mice but the downside is the cable ,it is way to stiff .
It has only a slight rattle if i shake it up and down not if i swipe left or right which doesnt bother me.

I still have to say that 80€ is still to much for a mouse like this


----------



## -IIToRII-

vdave123 said:


> Got mine yesterday. Feels (unsurprisingly) like a lighter Scream One with better clicks and build quality.
> 
> The cable is awful but a paracord should sort that. The feet on mine aren't great either... I've tried a few pads and it seems to glide best on the coated (team edition) G640.
> 
> Will give it a proper test over the weekend but it seems like a really, really good mouse.
> 
> 20x10.5cm hands with claw/fingertip grip if anybody cares.


SO are the clicks light like a Logitech or hard and stiff as a zowie.. (za series harder then EC i think..)
Right know i use a Roccat kone pure, and that's okaish BUT could be softer


----------



## BlazeGaming

banZi said:


> I honestly don't feel a difference on my 240hz. I tried to read up on it and seem to be related to actually having a stable 240fps in-game, which I never do with the games I play.


That is exactly where you suffer the most, fluctuating fps is even worse in the case of 500hz on 240hz monitors. I am ******* glad they will we doing 1000hz update, now I hope my mouse arrives with no QC issues. Paracord is on the way also, maybe some hyperglides and everything will be perfect.


----------



## BlazeGaming

SimselOr said:


> Good news for all 240Hz users:
> Info from FM:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> We will be releasing a 1000hz tool! This has just been confirmed  Please follow our Twitter for real time updates and please feel free to check back in here.
> 
> Thanks,
> FM Support


I can confirm this, I received the same thing through mail from them.


----------



## Argowashi

-IIToRII- said:


> SO are the clicks light like a Logitech or hard and stiff as a zowie.. (za series harder then EC i think..)
> Right know i use a Roccat kone pure, and that's okaish BUT could be softer


The Ultralight mouse buttons are super easy to press like a Logitech but it has more feedback. If you like that or not depends on you. Personally the Ultralight has the best mouse clicks I've ever tried on a mouse before ever since the early days of CS 1.6.


----------



## hammelgammler

Argowashi said:


> The Ultralight mouse buttons are super easy to press like a Logitech but it has more feedback. If you like that or not depends on you. Personally the Ultralight has the best mouse clicks I've ever tried on a mouse before ever since the early days of CS 1.6.


This.

Those are the the best buttons I've ever tried, and I tried too much.


----------



## Argowashi

hammelgammler said:


> This.
> 
> Those are the the best buttons I've ever tried, and I tried too much.


I know right? It's almost crazy how good they are. I'm convinced Finalmeme is a weird conspiration company created by multiple companies. It's the only explanation for how so many things are so good (Shape, materials, build quality, mouse buttons, weight, scrollwheel etc.) but then they totally fail on the cable and mouse feet like what kind of idiot was responsible for the cable....


----------



## ncck

For those who own it, it is the same exact shape/size as the S1? Just curious on that. I just can't hit the buy button on this thing cause of the price/cable


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Argowashi said:


> I know right? It's almost crazy how good they are. I'm convinced Finalmeme is a weird conspiration company created by multiple companies. It's the only explanation for how so many things are so good (Shape, materials, build quality, mouse buttons, weight, scrollwheel etc.) but then they totally fail on the cable and mouse feet like what kind of idiot was responsible for the cable....


FM Build quality has never ever been good. It is one of the biggest things they need to continue to iron out. In this short window of thre UL release, it seems they have done better.


----------



## Avalar

hammelgammler said:


> This.
> 
> Those are the the best buttons I've ever tried, and I tried too much.


Dang, this suuuuuuucks. My main buttons are stiff as all hell and nowhere near as good as Logitech's.

Trade me? ;-; Wish it was something I could return it for. Even if I could, there's none left D;


----------



## Argowashi

PhiZaRoaH said:


> FM Build quality has never ever been good. It is one of the biggest things they need to continue to iron out. In this short window of thre UL release, it seems they have done better.


I know the Scream one FinalMeme was a pure disaster. Like, one of the worst mice to have ever been made and I still laugh at how much Jude shilled that piece of trash here so much. But the UltraLight is genuinely good and I say this as a FinalMeme hater for a long time. Build Quality or construction wise my biggest issue with it is how the construction is made. It's annoying as HELL to open this mouse and then put it back together. Even worse than the G403.


----------



## senileoldman

And yet, still haven't recieved mine...


----------



## Argowashi

senileoldman said:


> And yet, still haven't recieved mine...


Because you bought the Sunset meme LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## sirneb

Just FYI for those waiting for their order. I ordered the sunset version on last Thursday for free standard shipping. I'm on the US east coast. I got shipping confirmation on late Wednesday(~11pm) and it's being delivered today(Friday).


----------



## xmr1

Just got my Sunset. For as much as Finalmouse deserves to be ripped at times, this thing is actually pretty solid and a clear improvement in many areas over my Scream 1.

The weight reduction is obviously very nice but the buttons are the biggest improvement - and I already liked the S1 buttons. The new ones are lighter and quieter but still have the excellent tactility. Top tier in my book. Scroll wheel feels tighter with more resistance and so far none of the phantom scrolls I encountered on the S1 with multiple units and every firmware released. The UL wheel also sits a bit lower into the shell. I like the Sunset coating a lot but I would say it is far more smooth than it is rubbery. The S1 feels more rubbery to me. They are like coating cousins though. Aesthetically the Sunset destroys the S1. The orange on black with the honeycombs looks sick and finally there's no more bright white, copied Destiny logo LED and embarrassing ScreaM pseudo-signature.

As for the bad, the cable and feet still suck but at least you can replace those so it's not a huge deal. The feet are once again ridiculously shaped with corners and edges that cause a scratchy feeling with any sort of pressure or surface inconsistency. The cable is super rigid but I guess you can use this to keep it off the pad. It's also relatively light compared to some other stock braided cables so it's not like the G Pro where it feels like the bit of cable you drag is heavier than the mouse itself. What's curious to me though is how the Ninox Venator produced by the same OEM has such a massively superior cable.

For how it works in game I'll have to check that out later. The mandatory 500hz is silly and given Jude's past comments I assume the UL will have higher click latency than the S1. I probably won't be able to tell but I'm also dubious about how it performs under the hood. After being criticized for their "implementation" in previous mice, for the S1 Finalmouse changed MCU and supposedly started a new firmware from the ground up. Now all of a sudden they threw that away and went back to the old MCU which makes me assume the old microwaved firmware (for the same $$). Who knows.


----------



## h1ck0ry

Ordered the FM Sunset Sunday (11th), still nothing. just some email saying wait longer. Looks like I'm going to have to wait till next week (hopefully next week).. FU finalmouse.


----------



## AeroPilot13

h1ck0ry said:


> Ordered the FM Sunset Sunday (11th), still nothing. just some email saying wait longer. Looks like I'm going to have to wait till next week (hopefully next week).. FU finalmouse.


Ordered the same mouse on the same day and didn't even get an email saying to wait longer, so you have one up on me lol.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Ended cancelling my order with their confirmation of the cancelling on Tuesday. Received the mouse today, very confused now.


----------



## Avalar

I must be the luckiest man alive lol. Am I the only one who actually received their UL in 2 days with the 2-day shipping?

Also, was thinking about emailing them and asking if stiffer buttons warrant an RMA if it isn't the norm. Could one or more of you guys who got really good buttons maybe record a video of you clicking them for a sound comparison? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Avalar

mrpurplehawk said:


> Ended cancelling my order with their confirmation of the cancelling on Tuesday. Received the mouse today, very confused now.


Shhh... never happened. Get two mice lmao.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Avalar said:


> Shhh... never happened. Get two mice lmao.


Yep, I kinda wanted my money back though


----------



## senileoldman

I might end up returning the 2 mice I bought, a black one and sunset, and just buy BST's mouse.

I paid so much, and am still waiting.


----------



## SynergyCB

Just got my White Ultralight Pro and so far I love it. After coming from my G703, the weight of the Ultralight is ridiculously light.....in a good way. The length of this mouse is perfect for my 20cm hands (Hybrid Claw/Fingertip grip)

Mouse feet weren't as bad as I thought they would be, but I still replaced them with the Intellimous 3.0 Hyperglides. Cord is pretty stiff, but with the way I have it set up on my Zowie Camade bungee, I have no problems with it. Hopefully it will atleast loosen up overtime.

I also ordered the Ultra Sunset, because I'm a crazy man, but haven't received any shipped email yet. I ordered the white one on Thusrday and the Sunset on Friday.


----------



## h1ck0ry

I don't mean to be rude, but it makes me feel a bit better that you ordered your Sunset on Friday and haven't received it. I too have g703 and I'm glad to hear that you like yours. Hopefully we'll all get ours soon.


----------



## SynergyCB

h1ck0ry said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but it makes me feel a bit better that you ordered your Sunset on Friday and haven't received it. I too have g703 and I'm glad to hear that you like yours. Hopefully we'll all get ours soon.


LOL hopefully next week I'll get it. Maybe by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Awezomenezz

Got my mouse today. Ordered it from Maxgaming on Tuesday, so pretty fast, although I am in a neighboring country, Finland. I'm feeling a little schadenfreude from you Americans, finally Europeans get their mice first! 

Anyway, I like it more than I thought I would. I was concerned about getting a mediocre mouse with the gimmick of being lightweight, but that's not even my favorite part about it. Those would be the clicks, which have almost the tactility of Zowies, but with the crispness of Logitech. Side buttons have a nice shape, position and feel as well. Shape is also great, although I would prefer it to be few mm shorter. Doesn't really have a pronounced hump but the height isn't too low.

It's definitely not perfect though. The cable is indeed really bad, by far the worst I've ever used. I haven't really noticed it while focused in a game though, but outside of that it's an annoyance. Strongly considering ordering a paracord. Also not a fan of the wheel, feels really mushy and maybe a bit loose. Might be just my copy but I don't think the wheel is a common QC issue.

Feet have been perfectly fine so far. Plastic is a kinda nice plastic, my closest mouse would probably be G403. That's about all I have to say about it. It's my favorite mouse I've used so far and endgame for now (although I'm still excited for Astrum). If the cable isn't a deal breaker, and you don't think a mouse can be too light, I would strongly recommend it.


----------



## SynergyCB

I highly recommend the Intellimouse 3.0 Hypeglides. However, it looks like they're sold out on Amazon. I just ordered some on the 14th and they came today. When I ordered them, it said around only 8 left. Hopefully they come back in stock soon.


----------



## b0z0

After debraiding the cable. Mouse feels amazing. Used a seam ripper.


----------



## Ashbury

SynergyCB said:


> I highly recommend the Intellimouse 3.0 Hypeglides. However, it looks like they're sold out on Amazon. I just ordered some on the 14th and they came today. When I ordered them, it said around only 8 left. Hopefully they come back in stock soon.


Won't work!!! The G Pro hyperglides also did not work on half of my pads. The sensor is too far from the pad and you start to get skipping.

I added a paracord today and tried the hyperglides but then had to go back to stock feet.

https://imgur.com/a/S4naj

As you can see from the pictures above, I tried this already and hyperglides do NOT work for me on almost all mousepads - .6 is too thick.

EDIT: To be clear though, I really like this mouse a lot now that I've swapped out the cable. good clicks, great shape, super light, nice size for my hand. If you are the type of person who likes light mice, but think fk2 and G Pro are too small, then this is going to make you happy. I'd buy it again without doubt.


----------



## frunction

SynergyCB said:


> Just got my White Ultralight Pro and so far I love it. After coming from my G703, the weight of the Ultralight is ridiculously light.....in a good way. The length of this mouse is perfect for my 20cm hands (Hybrid Claw/Fingertip grip)
> 
> Mouse feet weren't as bad as I thought they would be, but I still replaced them with the Intellimous 3.0 Hyperglides. Cord is pretty stiff, but with the way I have it set up on my Zowie Camade bungee, I have no problems with it. Hopefully it will atleast loosen up overtime.
> 
> I also ordered the Ultra Sunset, because I'm a crazy man, but haven't received any shipped email yet. I ordered the white one on Thusrday and the Sunset on Friday.



How can you go back to wired? G703 has ruined it for me.


----------



## SynergyCB

Ashbury said:


> Won't work!!! The G Pro hyperglides also did not work on half of my pads. The sensor is too far from the pad and you start to get skipping.
> 
> I added a paracord today and tried the hyperglides but then had to go back to stock feet.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/S4naj
> 
> As you can see from the pictures above, I tried this already and hyperglides do NOT work for me on almost all mousepads - .6 is too thick.
> 
> EDIT: To be clear though, I really like this mouse a lot now that I've swapped out the cable. good clicks, great shape, super light, nice size for my hand. If you are the type of person who likes light mice, but think fk2 and G Pro are too small, then this is going to make you happy. I'd buy it again without doubt.


Hmmm maybe it depends on the mousepad you use? I've only tried the Ultralight w/Hyperglides on 2 mousepads: Steelseries Qck+ HyperBeast & Zowie G-SR SE Blue. Seems to work great for me.


----------



## SynergyCB

frunction said:


> How can you go back to wired? G703 has ruined it for me.


While the G703 has been my main since it released, I've tested multiple wired mice from time to time. So it never felt too weird to go back to wired. Although wireless kind of spoiled me lol. If Logitech somehow made another wireless mouse that's around 90g or less, that would probably be my end game. I would love a G303 wireless!!!


----------



## Ashbury

SynergyCB said:


> Hmmm maybe it depends on the mousepad you use? I've only tried the Ultralight w/Hyperglides on 2 mousepads: Steelseries Qck+ HyperBeast & Zowie G-SR SE Blue. Seems to work great for me.


worked for me on QCK heavy with some light skipping; did not work well at all on Artisan Hayate Otsu or Artisan Hayate Kou (the pad you see in the pictures).


----------



## Avalar

Ashbury said:


> Won't work!!! The G Pro hyperglides also did not work on half of my pads. The sensor is too far from the pad and you start to get skipping.
> 
> I added a paracord today and tried the hyperglides but then had to go back to stock feet.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/S4naj
> 
> As you can see from the pictures above, I tried this already and hyperglides do NOT work for me on almost all mousepads - .6 is too thick.
> 
> EDIT: To be clear though, I really like this mouse a lot now that I've swapped out the cable. good clicks, great shape, super light, nice size for my hand. If you are the type of person who likes light mice, but think fk2 and G Pro are too small, then this is going to make you happy. I'd buy it again without doubt.


Did you test it on more than one pad? Looks like the Hayate Kou in the picture, right? That's the one I've been enjoying lately, so I'm kinda bummed. Might be because Artisan has a tendency to put such small and consistent patterns in their pads. Btw, G Pro Hyperglides are 0.85mm thick. Idk if the 0.6mm Hyperglides I have would be more compatible, but all of them would be thicker than the stocks. Guess I won't replace the feet, then, but I don't think they're all that bad. The glide on this mouse feels pretty much the same as my G303 does with Hyperglides, simply because the UL is lighter. Kinda like the old Performance HotlineGames feet.



Ashbury said:


> worked for me on QCK heavy with some light skipping; did not work well at all on Artisan Hayate Otsu or Artisan Hayate Kou (the pad you see in the pictures).


Gah!

Why can't everyone do surface tuning? ;-;


----------



## Ashbury

Avalar said:


> Did you test it on more than one pad? Looks like the Hayate Kou in the picture, right? That's the one I've been enjoying lately, so I'm kinda bummed. Might be because Artisan has a tendency to put such small and consistent patterns in their pads. Btw, G Pro Hyperglides are 0.85mm thick. Idk if the 0.6mm Hyperglides I have would be more compatible, but all of them would be thicker than the stocks. Guess I won't replace the feet, then, but I don't think they're all that bad. The glide on this mouse feels pretty much the same as my G303 does with Hyperglides, simply because the UL is lighter. Kinda like the old Performance HotlineGames feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Gah!
> 
> Why can't everyone do surface tuning? ;-;


If logitech made this mouse in this shape with this weight, it would be my endgame.


----------



## mjc12

FinalMouse offered to upgrade me to a sunset over my original white order and one day ship it to make up for the fulfillment center mucking up my shipment. Waiting patiently (not) on them shipping that new mouse out...


----------



## h1ck0ry

mjc12 said:


> FinalMouse offered to upgrade me to a sunset over my original white order and one day ship it to make up for the fulfillment center mucking up my shipment. Waiting patiently (not) on them shipping that new mouse out...


I found it odd that they laughed about it. But sure, hop in line...a very long line. Join the 'waiting squad'.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Got mine today (white version) and my first impressions are that it is an OK mouse that could be amazing.

Pros - 
- Weight. They weren't lying, this mouse is light. It is noticeable coming from a FK1/2 or Revel. It's easily the best part of this mouse.
- Aesthetics. Subjective, but it looks nice. No visible branding or childish RGB nonsense.
- Quality. It feels sturdy and well made.
- Clicks. They are pretty damn good and I would say one of the major pros of this mouse. No pretravel on the side buttons, no mushy M1/M2
- Scrollwheel. This is also a big pluse, mine feels fantastic (Browsing and bunnyhopping)
- Sensor. Not much to be said here, it's perfect.

Neutral
- Shape. I still prefer the Zowie FK series (or Nix Revel) as far as ambi shapes are concerned. This almost feels like what an ambi Deathadder would be.

Cons
- MouseFeet/Skates. They are bad. The bottom half mouse feet actually scratch the different pads I have tried it on. Only one other mouse have I had this problem with and it was a QC issue with a Revel. I replaced the default feet with some Hyperglide and it glides MUCH better (recommended), albeit it still scratches my mousepad a bit.
- Cable. No surprise here.... it is the worst cable I have ever had the displeasure of using. I don't know what they companies are doing (FM/LOGI) where their philosophy is to bring these great mice with fantastic logistics behind them, and then throw that all to the wind and use a noose of a cable. Please stop.

If I am going to be sticking with this mouse I will have to get some proper Hyperglides (IE3.0) and smooth out the bottom half of the mousefeet enclosure to fix the QC on those sharp edges as well as debraid the cable.


----------



## xmr1

Ashbury said:


> Won't work!!! The G Pro hyperglides also did not work on half of my pads. The sensor is too far from the pad and you start to get skipping.
> 
> I added a paracord today and tried the hyperglides but then had to go back to stock feet.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/S4naj
> 
> As you can see from the pictures above, I tried this already and hyperglides do NOT work for me on almost all mousepads - .6 is too thick.
> 
> EDIT: To be clear though, I really like this mouse a lot now that I've swapped out the cable. good clicks, great shape, super light, nice size for my hand. If you are the type of person who likes light mice, but think fk2 and G Pro are too small, then this is going to make you happy. I'd buy it again without doubt.


G Pro hyperglides work great for me but I only have a Glorious pad to test currently.


----------



## mjc12

h1ck0ry said:


> I found it odd that they laughed about it. But sure, hop in line...a very long line. Join the 'waiting squad'.


Yeah, we'll just ignore I ordered on the 8th and would've had it yesterday, to end of the line I go...


----------



## Randallel

Just got my mouse, and kinda bummed about it. I did the slam test to see if it would misclick, but instead I found out that the PCB is loose inside. I opened it up, and it looks like there's no screws that hold the mouse in place, but a couple of flimsy plastic tabs.


----------



## sirneb

ncck said:


> For those who own it, it is the same exact shape/size as the S1? Just curious on that. I just can't hit the buy button on this thing cause of the price/cable


ya, exact shape and size.


----------



## esoteradactyl

Finally got my mouse today and I have to say it's definitely a winner. Yes, the cable isn't the greatest but it isn't that bad with a bungee. After testing it for about an hour, I decided it was time to upgrade. Installed a paracord and some hyperglides. While the stock feet aren't bad, I can say the hyperglides are alot faster than the stock feet. There's very little resistance on a qck heavy vs the stock feet. So if your looking for something with a little more resistance, stick with the stock feet.

Also, everything tracks fine with hyperglides on a qcK+, qck Heavy and zowie GS-R .


----------



## RaleighStClair

Well modded the bottom of the mouse feet, sanded off the mousefeet enclosure. I couldn't find my other bag of Hyperglides, so I replaced them with some spare EC2A skates, for now,... so much better. No more scratching the mousepad and it glides exceptionally with the modification. LOD is the same.

Next stop, removing that awful braided cable.


----------



## Avalar

Ashbury said:


> If logitech made this mouse in this shape with this weight, it would be my endgame.


And while technically being the superior mouse to other companies' mice, Logitech would then mess it up by putting it in a shape vastly different than any previous one they've used, as is tradition.


----------



## Avalar

Awezomenezz said:


> It's definitely not perfect though. The cable is indeed really bad, by far the worst I've ever used. I haven't really noticed it while focused in a game though, but outside of that it's an annoyance. Strongly considering ordering a paracord. Also not a fan of the wheel, feels really mushy and maybe a bit loose. Might be just my copy but I don't think the wheel is a common QC issue.


Not just you; same here. I think that's just how it was designed. Not the best wheel I've felt on a mouse, but so long as it doesn't get any looser over time, I'm alright with it.


----------



## Derkis

esoteradactyl said:


> Finally got my mouse today and I have to say it's definitely a winner. Yes, the cable isn't the greatest but it isn't that bad with a bungee. After testing it for about an hour, I decided it was time to upgrade. Installed a paracord and some hyperglides. While the stock feet aren't bad, I can say the hyperglides are alot faster than the stock feet. There's very little resistance on a qck heavy vs the stock feet. So if your looking for something with a little more resistance, stick with the stock feet.
> 
> Also, everything tracks fine with hyperglides on a qcK+, qck Heavy and zowie GS-R .


Which hyperglides did you use? Some people here are having tracking issues with hyperglides on.


----------



## Argowashi

Ashbury said:


> Won't work!!! The G Pro hyperglides also did not work on half of my pads. The sensor is too far from the pad and you start to get skipping.
> 
> I added a paracord today and tried the hyperglides but then had to go back to stock feet.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/S4naj
> 
> As you can see from the pictures above, I tried this already and hyperglides do NOT work for me on almost all mousepads - .6 is too thick.
> 
> EDIT: To be clear though, I really like this mouse a lot now that I've swapped out the cable. good clicks, great shape, super light, nice size for my hand. If you are the type of person who likes light mice, but think fk2 and G Pro are too small, then this is going to make you happy. I'd buy it again without doubt.


You for real? The hyperglides do not work with the Ultralight and Artisan Hayate Kou?


----------



## killeraxemannic

My black version that I ordered on the 11th just shipped! There's hope yet!


----------



## killeraxemannic

The EC2B skates work really well on the Scream One and they are very similar to hyperglides. I would assume they would work great on the Ultralight as well. I think they are a bit thinner than hyperglides. I'm not sure if they are available for sale yet though.


----------



## Nivity

Hyperglide G pro feet are very thick, thicker than most feet.
I had problems using Hyperglide G pro feet on some pads on mice using 336x sensor.


----------



## SynergyCB

Do the G Pro Hyperglides fit the Ultralight perfectly? Or is it slightly too big?


----------



## xmr1

SynergyCB said:


> Do the G Pro Hyperglides fit the Ultralight perfectly? Or is it slightly too big?


They come right up to the edges but they fit. Someone should probably reach out to hyperglide though and see if they'll make matching ones.


----------



## bucheeri

I got my mouse today, shape is very good, weight is excellent, buttons are very good also but the main problems with this mouse are the cable and the mouse feet!

They are so bad that i cant use this mouse,mouse feets are scratching the mouse pad and the cable dragging the mouse even with a mouse bungee.

Anyone can guide me on how to change the feets and where to buy better feets and cable?


----------



## nodicaL

This is the White version I've ordered from Amazon Canada.
The good part about ordering from there is that, it's cheaper overall, since the dollar amount is the same in CAD as USD.

I've also ordered a Sunset version through FinalMouse's online store and it's currently on it's way.
I'll update this post, if that one has any flaws not listed on this post.

Had this mouse since Tuesday, and have been using it consistently and wanted to share my thoughts.


Weight: 
68g on my scale when I took out the cable.
This really is ridiculously light, and it doesn't feel like you're moving anything when playing.
I am able to lower my sensitivity slightly because I feel like I have a little bit more control now.


Build:
The build quality of the mouse is definitely better than any of the Scream One's I've had.
I don't have any creaking or rattles when using this mouse.
The mouse wheel doesn't move laterally like some of the Scream One's did.
Sides don't bend in, and doesn't cause the M4 & 5 to actuate like some other mice.

You can kind of notice the holes on the palm if you press hard enough, but like any other sensation, you'll tune it out once you've adjusted.
It didn't ever bother me, but I thought I should let people know, that you will be able to notice it if you think about it.


Main Buttons:
These buttons really good!
They're not like Logitech's where you'll only need minimal force to actuate the buttons.
However, they're in the same vein, so that almost all pre-travel has been removed.

If I had to say which buttons they mostly resemble from the Logitech mice is the G703.
All of the G703, have an ever so slight pre-travel to them, and it's the same for the Ultralight Pro.

The force to actuate is slightly higher for the Ultralight Pro, which is good for me since I've had instances where misfires have happened with the G703.
The reason for my bias towards the Ultralight is probably the ability to rest my fingers on the buttons, unlike the G703 where you kind of have to be gentle with them, when lifting and lowering.


Mouse Wheel:
The steps are defined enough to feel, but only when you're going slowly, like browsing a webpage.
You won't really feel the steps when trying to bunny hop.

The force required to actuate is similar to the G703 as well. 
Fairly easy to use, unlike the G Pro.

The material of the mouse is a little bit slippery.


Side Buttons:
There is definitely pre-travel to the side buttons, but almost all mice I've used, have pre-travel to some extent on them.
It's not like Zowie EC series pre-travel, but about double the amount from G703.

I would say maybe about 1.5mm of travel before actuation.


Sensor:
You kind of notice the 500Hz polling coming from other 1000Hz polling.
However, it's not like 3310 vs 3360 kind of difference.

I don't think I play worse with 500Hz vs 1000Hz polling.
You'll just notice a slight difference when tracking on a 240Hz monitor.


Cable:
It sucks, still the crappy braided cable that FinalMouse loves to use.
Honestly have to wonder what they were thinking, when pairing an "Ultralight" mouse with a cable that's heavy and drags.

I gave it a go for an hour, and switched it out for my CeeSA paracord.
After the cable swap, you REALLY come to appreciate the lightness of this mouse.


Mouse Feet:
I haven't had any problems using these.
It doesn't scratch my mouse pad, and only a slight more drag compared to CorePad / Hyperglies.

Once my Sunset version comes, I'll apply the G Pro Teflon feet on them.


Overall, I think this mouse is a definitely worth the price if you want a no non-sense mouse that'll just work.
This is definitely my favorite ambidextrous mouse so far, and it'll be a toss up between this and the EC1-B.

However, I think this mouse has better all round buttons, and the scroll wheel doesn't make it want to through it against the wall.


Hope this has helped some people with purchasing decisions.


----------



## Faleene

Hyperglides IE 1.1/3.0 feet work perfectly fine, pic is a few pages back. Mousepad is a Qck+


----------



## duhizy

They've clearly mentioned that they intend to deal with the crappy cable situation, the question is whether that will come in the form of an update version in the next year, or just something they will fix in the coming batches. Either way, it's pretty shady business to release something before you fixed such a crucial issue that you are clearly aware is a problem.


----------



## herbal718

I canceled my order but the mouse came in yesterday, spent the night outside and was found by me today. What a logistics mess they must have at Finalmouse. Anyways, this is my first FM and I really like it. The weight and shape feel great. My current daily is a G Pro, if I had to compare the shape it's very close to a FK1. The m1/m2 clicks feel very good, I'm really impressed by them. The mouse scroll wheel is good but the button itself is very hard to press. The side buttons are good but I honestly never use these when I game anyways. The complaints that most in this thread have are the same for me, the cable is awful but with a bungee it's usable. The mouse feet are bad but not terrible, still usable on a HLTV G-SR. It's crazy how close FM are to making a very good mouse. Overall I would give this mouse a 7/10. I'm going to install a CeeSA cable and replace the mouse feet.


----------



## SynergyCB

With the mouse being so light, I switched from the HyperBeast QcK+ to the Black Zowie G-SR. I needed a more controlled mousepad because my aim was pretty shaky on a fast pad. The HyperBeast pad had little to no control. Might try out the Razer Gigantus Team Razer Edition and QcK Heavy later.


----------



## killeraxemannic

SynergyCB said:


> With the mouse being so light, I switched from the HyperBeast QcK+ to the Black Zowie G-SR. I needed a more controlled mousepad because my aim was pretty shaky on a fast pad. The HyperBeast pad had little to no control. Might try out the Razer Gigantus Team Razer Edition and QcK Heavy later.


I have the gigantus and the QCK+ IMO gigantus is definitely a bit slower than the QCK. Most notable thing is the initial resistance. Takes a lot more force to get the mouse moving


----------



## JustinSane

Did they oversell their stock? I ordered a Sunset last Sunday and still haven't gotten the shipping notification yet.


----------



## SynergyCB

killeraxemannic said:


> I have the gigantus and the QCK+ IMO gigantus is definitely a bit slower than the QCK. Most notable thing is the initial resistance. Takes a lot more force to get the mouse moving


oooooh.......Im liking the Gigantus Team Razer Edition more that the Black G-SR. There's too much initial resistance on the Black G-SR when making small aim adjustments with the wrist. The Gigantus has some initial resistance but no where near as much as the Black G-SR.


----------



## viirevox

JustinSane said:


> Did they oversell their stock? I ordered a Sunset last Sunday and still haven't gotten the shipping notification yet.


Was stated in another thread I believe - they far oversold the "6-month stock" they had (no numbers given) on-hand and closed off all new sales. They didn't really say anything other than that they're working to fulfill the orders they've already received ASAP.


----------



## SynergyCB

JustinSane said:


> Did they oversell their stock? I ordered a Sunset last Sunday and still haven't gotten the shipping notification yet.


Don't worry, I ordered the Sunset Edition last Saturday and still havent received a shipping notification. Only got the email confirming that my purchase was accepted and is being prepared.


----------



## herbal718

After playing with the mouse for a couple of hours I have to say I'm really happy that I ended up getting it. The hardest part of going from a G Pro to the Ultralight was changing from a claw grip to a palm grip. Now you can claw grip the Ultralight but it feels more natural palm grip. My muscle memory still wants to claw grip this mouse so I have to keep adjusting in my mind. I'm a low sens CS player and picking this mouse up moving it is a real pleasure. The G Pro's going on the shelf next to the other 7 mice.


----------



## killeraxemannic

herbal718 said:


> After playing with the mouse for a couple of hours I have to say I'm really happy that I ended up getting it. The hardest part of going from a G Pro to the Ultralight was changing from a claw grip to a palm grip. Now you can claw grip the Ultralight but it feels more natural palm grip. My muscle memory still wants to claw grip this mouse so I have to keep adjusting in my mind. I'm a low sens CS player and picking this mouse up moving it is a real pleasure. The G Pro's going on the shelf next to the other 7 mice.


I had to switch from hybrid claw grip to palm grip when I started playing Overwatch because I was getting a lot of knuckle pain. Only took me a few days to get used to it. I play at fairly low sensitivity as well. Shouldn't be too bad to switch if you stick with it.


----------



## fuzzybass

So, what is the general consensus on the grip-style that's appropriate for the UL? I'm seeing some people say it's mostly a palm-gripping mouse, but I'm hoping for more opinions...


----------



## SynergyCB

fuzzybass said:


> So, what is the general consensus on the grip-style that's appropriate for the UL? I'm seeing some people say it's mostly a palm-gripping mouse, but I'm hoping for more opinions...


I think it also depends on hand size. My hands are fairly large at 20cm. I use a Hybrid of Palm/Fingertip grip, but you can easily claw this mouse if your hand is big enough.


----------



## mjc12

SynergyCB said:


> I think it also depends on hand size. My hands are fairly large at 20cm. I use a Hybrid of Palm/Fingertip grip, but you can easily claw this mouse if your hand is big enough.


My hands are 21 cm and I'm really looking forward to finally getting mine. Currently clawing an EC1-B and it feels just a little too big, really hoping these dimensions are perfect.


----------



## SynergyCB

mjc12 said:


> My hands are 21 cm and I'm really looking forward to finally getting mine. Currently clawing an EC1-B and it feels just a little too big, really hoping these dimensions are perfect.


To be honest, now that I look at it, my grip is actually more of a hybrid Fingertip/Claw grip. Never really paid attention to it. It seams like I use this hybrid grip for mice that are medium to large, but for small mice like the G Pro and G303, I use mostly a claw grip. My grip just depends on what mouse I'm using.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Sunset version came, i will upload pics& whatnot. I will say that currently i am enjoying the mouse. I have much more to write up but i’m going to hoop right now, so short this must stay.

When i get time to run it through the ringer even more, i’ll have much more to say.

Mouse buttons are very very good, kudos FM on that. Cable is worse that polio & i have had no issue with the feet.

TO BE CONTINUED....


----------



## Dav0r

If the shape is exactly like the S1, it's definitely a palm mouse, although I find that my thumb is only able to hit the first side button and it's a reach for the second. For any of those still looking to buy it while it's out of stock, I have to get a replacement for my S1 as the sensor is starting to fail and I've been put on a waitlist for when they come available.


----------



## Cr4zy

First impressions with mine. Cable sucks, feet meh. 

Compared to a Kone EMP, Kone Pure, EC2A, this thing has noticeably scratchy feet, doesnt glide smoothly on a cloth pad.

Mouse feels sturdy and well built, main buttons are nice, side buttons have some pre-travel, less so than my EC2.

Edit: after playing around for a while, I noticed one of my mouse feet was misaligned on the base. I peeled it up and put it back down, glides much smoother now, still not perfect, might be because of the reused skate but I didn't want to use the fresh ones until my ceesa cable arrives.


----------



## Skrumpf

Any news on a 1000hz firmware update?


----------



## Nx87

I love the idea of this mouse being so light but I'm not hot on the shape, seems too wide to fingertip grip it properly.
Anyone with about 19.5 x 11 hands using tip grip with this mouse, how it feel?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Nx87 said:


> I love the idea of this mouse being so light but I'm not hot on the shape, seems too wide to fingertip grip it properly.
> Anyone with about 19.5 x 11 hands using tip grip with this mouse, how it feel?



It's definitely a little wide for that. When I try to fingertip grip it I feel like I don't have all that much control because of the wide grip. Hybrid palm/claw works well though. Might be able to get used to it.


----------



## BunnyFromDaSea

Nx87 said:


> I love the idea of this mouse being so light but I'm not hot on the shape, seems too wide to fingertip grip it properly.
> Anyone with about 19.5 x 11 hands using tip grip with this mouse, how it feel?


My hands are 19.5 x 11.5 and fingertipping the mouse feels great for me. I hold my hand in more of a claw if that helps.


----------



## Soo8

This mouse is surprisingly solid! 
The non-intrusive ambi shape and ridiculous weight is quite the combo in my book. The clicks rival my G102 and G403 with D2F-01F in terms of tactility. Mouse3 doesn't require a ton of force to actuate. The top coating on the white version is a hard matte UV coating. Surprisingly well designed shell parts.

Now on to the bad things. The cable looking objectively is the worst cable I've seen on a mouse, stiff and braided, but somehow on my setup it works better than all the cables I've tried. RIP any feedback from the encoder. 90° edges on the mousefeet, no bueno. Crappiest finish on the sides ever, just straight up bare ABS plastic that will shine in a month. Mouse4 and 5 have a load of pretravel for a separate board design, they rattle a bit as well. While the design of the shell is pretty damn good can't say the same about the tolerances of their manufacturers tooling.

Overall 7/10. Too expensive and has a couple of things that make the mouse feel cheap.


----------



## Horsey

anyone with small hands got the mouse?
my hand is about 18 x 8.5

is that mouse gonna be too big for my hand?


----------



## AeroPilot13

Ordered a sunset on Sunday the 11th and got the shipping notification / tracking number today if anybody is wondering where they are in the backlog.


----------



## JustinSane

AeroPilot13 said:


> Ordered a sunset on Sunday the 11th and got the shipping notification / tracking number today if anybody is wondering where they are in the backlog.


Hopefully mine is soon. I was the 11th as well but late, like 10:30 PM EST.


----------



## killeraxemannic

My black version that I ordered on the 11th came today! 

Initial thoughts are very positive. It's literally a lighter scream one with better build quality, better clicks, and a better scroll wheel. Coming from using the scream one I didn't have to do anything to my sensitivity. It just felt like a natural transition as it's basically the same mouse. Cable is what I expected but if you give it some room and slack on your desk it's workable. I will probably debraid it at some point like I did with the Scream One. Overall so far very satisfied with the mouse!


----------



## gunit2004

killeraxemannic said:


> My black version that I ordered on the 11th came today!
> 
> Initial thoughts are very positive. It's literally a lighter scream one with better build quality, better clicks, and a better scroll wheel. Coming from using the scream one I didn't have to do anything to my sensitivity. It just felt like a natural transition as it's basically the same mouse. Cable is what I expected but if you give it some room and slack on your desk it's workable. I will probably debraid it at some point like I did with the Scream One. Overall so far very satisfied with the mouse!


I've been very critical of Finalmouse quality control on the Scream One (which was absolute garbage QC wise).

The quality of the Ultralight does seem better. I forgot where I heard it (I think the RJN review) where they did something differently with the clicks this time? Hopefully the buttons don't loosen again to the point where resting your finger on the main mouse buttons causes pre travel noise.


----------



## killeraxemannic

gunit2004 said:


> I've been very critical of Finalmouse quality control on the Scream One (which was absolute garbage QC wise).
> 
> The quality of the Ultralight does seem better. I forgot where I heard it (I think the RJN review) where they did something differently with the clicks this time? Hopefully the buttons don't loosen again to the point where resting your finger on the main mouse buttons causes pre travel noise.



I think they adjusted the plungers a bit to make the clicks more crisp and get rid of the click slam issue. My Ultralight has a little bit of pre travel on the M1 but not too bad, It won't be noticeable unless it gets a lot worse. Most mice lately seem to have a tiny bit of pre travel on the buttons. My Scream One didn't have any at all at first but loostened up after a few months of use. It never got to the point where it was unusable though. After taking the Scream One apart I realized that the plunger was actually designating a bit as there was plastic powder all over the switch and the bottom of the plunger was a bit rough. Guessing that's what caused the switch failures with the Scream Ones. Hoping the plastic they made the ultralight out of is a bit better. I will probably take it apart for cleaning in a few months so I can see how the plungers are holding up.


----------



## pez

Hopefully mine ships out sometime this week. I bought the white one while it was still 'In Stock' and after inquiring, they stated I was in the queue and my order is 'accepted'...so we'll see how that goes.

I'm wondering if this is truly the Kinzu v2 successor I'm looking for (yes I realize the severe differences in them).


----------



## killeraxemannic

One thing I noticed a while back in the thread that I wanted to comment on.... There were people saying the internals of the mouse are protected or coated etc... Not sure where that information came from but that's just not true. You can clearly see the PCB through the honeycomb where your hand rests. There is some plastic for the back of the buttons above it in some areas but there are quite a few spots where you can see directly down to the PCB from the top. Same with the bottom. You can clearly see the PCB through it. I don't see any coating or anything of the sort. Not trying to scare anyone off but I just wanted to clear this up since I have seen it posted quite a few places. I am personally not concerned with this... I'm sure any dust that gets in can easily be taken care of with air duster and I highly doubt my hands would ever sweat enough to have any drip inside the mouse.


----------



## DazzaInOz

killeraxemannic said:


> One thing I noticed a while back in the thread that I wanted to comment on.... There were people saying the internals of the mouse are protected or coated etc... Not sure where that information came from but that's just not true. You can clearly see the PCB through the honeycomb where your hand rests. There is some plastic for the back of the buttons above it in some areas but there are quite a few spots where you can see directly down to the PCB from the top. Same with the bottom. You can clearly see the PCB through it. I don't see any coating or anything of the sort. Not trying to scare anyone off but I just wanted to clear this up since I have seen it posted quite a few places. I am personally not concerned with this... I'm sure any dust that gets in can easily be taken care of with air duster and I highly doubt my hands would ever sweat enough to have any drip inside the mouse.


It's on the FM web page now. 

'And best of all, our proprietary Honeycomb design...blah,blah,blah...and the PCB is completely protected from external elements.'

Although I don't remember it first time I looked. I think RJN was first to mention the coating though. They probably read through his YT comments about everyone scared of electrocuting themselves and added it to the product page.


----------



## SimselOr

Still waiting for the 1000Hz :-(


----------



## thrillhaus

Is there a reason for USB polling rates being multiples of 125? Is anything stopping multiples of 120 or 144 being valid polling rates?


----------



## Ukkooh

Horsey said:


> anyone with small hands got the mouse?
> my hand is about 18 x 8.5
> 
> is that mouse gonna be too big for my hand?


I don't know about width but my hand is around 18cm long and I can fingertip grip it. If you use palm or claw it is going to fit you just fine.


----------



## banZi

So, i've received my paracord. Anyone have some pics of the disassembly process? Never opened a mouse before


----------



## SpiLLi

banZi said:


> So, i've received my paracord. Anyone have some pics of the disassembly process? Never opened a mouse before


pretty sure theres screws under the back mouse feet that you will need to remove. After that it should basically just be removing the stock cord and placing in the paracord.


----------



## killeraxemannic

DazzaInOz said:


> It's on the FM web page now.
> 
> 'And best of all, our proprietary Honeycomb design...blah,blah,blah...and the PCB is completely protected from external elements.'
> 
> Although I don't remember it first time I looked. I think RJN was first to mention the coating though. They probably read through his YT comments about everyone scared of electrocuting themselves and added it to the product page.


If there is a coating its super thin and transparent.


----------



## Cr4zy

banZi said:


> So, i've received my paracord. Anyone have some pics of the disassembly process? Never opened a mouse before


Remove the back mouse feet and the two screws below them, the top shell will then slightly pull up at the rear and pull it back off the mouse, it's held in under two "clips" at the front they dont actually clip in they just hold the front down under pressure.

I dont have anything of the disassembly but here are internal shots of mine with paracord and finished.


----------



## h1ck0ry

SimselOr said:


> Still waiting for the 1000Hz :-(


You're waiting on 1000hz, and I'm still waiting on my mouse that they haven't sent off. That I bought 9 days ago...


----------



## b0z0

My mouse feels like its scraping on my mousepad...


----------



## SpiLLi

b0z0 said:


> My mouse feels like its scraping on my mousepad...


the mouse feet arent very good, replace them if you can


----------



## b0z0

SpiLLi said:


> the mouse feet arent very good, replace them if you can


What are good skates to use? I have Ec2-b skates


----------



## SpiLLi

b0z0 said:


> What are good skates to use? I have Ec2-b skates


I had some extra G Pro hyperglides ones i used and they worked fine. You could try the EC-B ones


----------



## banZi

Cr4zy said:


> Remove the back mouse feet and the two screws below them, the top shell will then slightly pull up at the rear and pull it back off the mouse, it's held in under two "clips" at the front they dont actually clip in they just hold the front down under pressure.
> 
> I dont have anything of the disassembly but here are internal shots of mine with paracord and finished.


thanks, worked like a charm


----------



## Avalar

b0z0 said:


> What are good skates to use? I have Ec2-b skates


Anything too thick causes compatibility issues with some pads. Some flat out won't work. I'd recommend .28mm skates from HotlineGames because it shouldn't be too far from the LOD with the stock feet. HotlineGames make their skates with straight edges, too, so it's probably not even that much of an improvement, if it all. The stock feet aren't even scratchy anymore after a few days of use anyway. Not as good as Hyperglides, but not bad either, imo.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Are you guys sure the scratching isn't the white QC sticker? Mine was over the edge a little bit and was folded down and touching the pad. Had to trim it up a bit.


----------



## RaleighStClair

b0z0 said:


> What are good skates to use? I have Ec2-b skates


I completely removed the mouse feet enclosure on the bottom of the mouse (it's what is causing the issue) and made the entire bottom of the mouse smooth/flat - this took about 5 mins with some fine sandpaper. Then I used some backup EC1A feet. Glides amazingly. 

But I am waiting on the polling rate tool, as I can 100% tell a difference in-game between 500 and 1000hz, and it's jarringly bad on a 144hz+ monitor. My buddy notices the same. I can't even imagine what it would feel like on a 240hz monitor (what my buddy uses).


The white 'lines' on the mousepad are the scratches made by the mouse feet enclosure.


----------



## killeraxemannic

RaleighStClair said:


> I completely removed the mouse feet enclosure on the bottom of the mouse (it's what is causing the issue) and made the entire bottom of the mouse smooth/flat - this took about 5 mins with some fine sandpaper. Then I used some backup EC1A feet. Glides amazingly.
> 
> But I am waiting on the polling rate tool, as I can 100% tell a difference in-game between 500 and 1000hz, and it's jarringly bad on a 144hz+ monitor. My buddy notices the same. I can't even imagine what it would feel like on a 240hz monitor (what my buddy uses).
> 
> 
> The white 'lines' on the mousepad are the scratches made by the mouse feet enclosure.


Looks really nice! What specifically are you noticing with the 500hz and what games have you tired? I have a 144hz monitor and I'm not noticing any difference from the Scream One which is 1000hz. Nothing scientific but I'm noticing my accuracy is usually higher than career average in Overwatch so I don't think the 500hz is having any effect on my aiming.


----------



## SimselOr

"digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver" 

Has anyone ever tested it with the Finalmouse UL? 1000Hz tool will probably take a few more weeks?


----------



## FeaRJN

Has Anyone ordered later than the 12th from Finalmouse and Received either a shipping or a unit yet?


----------



## JustinSane

FeaRJN said:


> Has Anyone ordered later than the 12th from Finalmouse and Received either a shipping or a unit yet?


Purchased a Sunset on the 11th. Still no shipping info yet.


----------



## SynergyCB

Ordered the Sunset on Saturday the 10th at around 9pm. Still no shipped email. Only have the purchase confirmation email. Thank god my White Ultralight came last week. Ordered the white one a few minutes after it was announced.


----------



## b0z0

killeraxemannic said:


> Are you guys sure the scratching isn't the white QC sticker? Mine was over the edge a little bit and was folded down and touching the pad. Had to trim it up a bit.


On mine you can feel the back skate area scraping. It's not the QC sticker that is located in the center of the mouse.


----------



## h1ck0ry

FeaRJN said:


> Has Anyone ordered later than the 12th from Finalmouse and Received either a shipping or a unit yet?





JustinSane said:


> Purchased a Sunset on the 11th. Still no shipping info yet.


Ordered on the 11th and still nothing. They won't answer my emails and when they did it was the same generic response everyone else has got. 

Some have said that they're waiting to fulfill Amazon order list, however, I'm starting to believe that's false and were now waiting on them to make the next batch. 

I've also been in contact with a lot of other a who have purchased the ultralight sunset, and they had a higher order and still received theirs a few days ago. So no clue as to wth final mouse is doing.

I've received my order confirmation but that's it. Very close to canceling.


----------



## AeroPilot13

I ordered a sunset on the 11th around mid day, got shipping notification at the beginning of the week and got my mouse yesterday. I did email them last week to check on my order status and they confirmed I was good and in the queue (probably the same email others have gotten,) I doubt that made mine come any faster than others though. I think they are using a 3rd party fulfillment service or something like that and that might make location effect shipping times for some people. My mouse showed up in an amazon padded envelope and was shipped from Amazon's Lexington KY shipping center (I'm in Chicago.) So stock / shipping times may be different around the country if there is some location prioritization going on.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Does anyone know what's the warranty on this mouse if purchased through www.maxgaming.com ?

Also am I allowed to post a www.ebay.de link here? I am selling my Ulralight Pro and don't wanna brake the forum rules if I'm not allowed to.


----------



## h1ck0ry

AeroPilot13 said:


> I ordered a sunset on the 11th around mid day, got shipping notification at the beginning of the week and got my mouse yesterday. I did email them last week to check on my order status and they confirmed I was good and in the queue (probably the same email others have gotten,) I doubt that made mine come any faster than others though. I think they are using a 3rd party fulfillment service or something like that and that might make location effect shipping times for some people. My mouse showed up in an amazon padded envelope and was shipped from Amazon's Lexington KY shipping center (I'm in Chicago.) So stock / shipping times may be different around the country if there is some location prioritization going on.


I live in the same state, ordered the same day, so I don't think that is a factor. I could be wrong...


----------



## AeroPilot13

h1ck0ry said:


> I live in the same state, ordered the same day, so I don't think that is a factor. I could be wrong...


Hmm, no idea then lol. Probably a mix of not enough on hand to ship immediately and not being prepared to handle the order quantity they are dealing with.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

A little bit of an update. I promise to have more written and pictures tomorrow as well. I am actually upset at how much I like the mouse. I have 0 QC issues compared to my previous Finalmouse products.

The left and right clicks have a "thunk" to them that I genuinely like, they are not stiff at all and have no pre travel. These clicks should be mimicked on their future lines of mice. This will stay on my desk until the astrum drops more than likely so i can test that. However in the time being FM i applaud you here. The S1 had good things going for it & i feel they improved upon it with this mouse here.

The honey comb design bothers me 0, i do not notice it at all when using the mouse. The weight? What needs to be said, it feels great to handle a mouse this light.

more to come. I will post pics tomorrow side by side with the Ec1-b. EC2-b, G403, Rival 310 & 600 and the Dm1 pro s


----------



## JustinSane

PhiZaRoaH said:


> A little bit of an update. I promise to have more written and pictures tomorrow as well. I am actually upset at how much I like the mouse. I have 0 QC issues compared to my previous Finalmouse products.
> 
> The left and right clicks have a "thunk" to them that I genuinely like, they are not stiff at all and have no pre travel. These clicks should be mimicked on their future lines of mice. This will stay on my desk until the astrum drops more than likely so i can test that. However in the time being FM i applaud you here. The S1 had good things going for it & i feel they improved upon it with this mouse here.
> 
> The honey comb design bothers me 0, i do not notice it at all when using the mouse. The weight? What needs to be said, it feels great to handle a mouse this light.
> 
> more to come. I will post pics tomorrow side by side with the Ec1-b. EC2-b, G403, Rival 310 & 600 and the Dm1 pro s


Making me want my copy even more. I look forward to the comparison pics.


----------



## ryan92084

killeraxemannic said:


> One thing I noticed a while back in the thread that I wanted to comment on.... There were people saying the internals of the mouse are protected or coated etc... Not sure where that information came from but that's just not true. You can clearly see the PCB through the honeycomb where your hand rests. There is some plastic for the back of the buttons above it in some areas but there are quite a few spots where you can see directly down to the PCB from the top. Same with the bottom. You can clearly see the PCB through it. I don't see any coating or anything of the sort. Not trying to scare anyone off but I just wanted to clear this up since I have seen it posted quite a few places. I am personally not concerned with this... I'm sure any dust that gets in can easily be taken care of with air duster and I highly doubt my hands would ever sweat enough to have any drip inside the mouse.





DazzaInOz said:


> It's on the FM web page now.
> 
> 'And best of all, our proprietary Honeycomb design...blah,blah,blah...and the PCB is completely protected from external elements.'
> 
> Although I don't remember it first time I looked. I think RJN was first to mention the coating though. They probably read through his YT comments about everyone scared of electrocuting themselves and added it to the product page.


It must be some super thin matte coating if there is one. From the pictures it certainly doesn't look like the type of potting I'm familiar with


----------



## sarkarlos

Been using the UL for about a week now and have nothing but good things to say about it. A lot of people say that the shape is primarily for palm gripping, but I've been comfortably clawing this approximate shape since the Sensei raw with my 18.5x10.5 cm hand. I know that a lot of people hold a grudge against Finalmouse, for very understandable reasons, but this is a really impressive mouse. Just saying.

The stock cable is honestly not as horrendous as some make it out to be. With a bungee, the cable does not feel all that different to the S1's cable. With that said, I highly recommend going with a replacement paracord cable. I kid you not, it actually feels wireless. I got mine from CeeSA, here on OCN http://www.overclock.net/forum/261-artisan-sales-forum/1621381-paracord-mice-cable-made-ceesa.html


----------



## Tarinth

Does noone here use a grip where the right mouse button is rubbing against his/her ringfinger when pressing it?
I can't use this buttondesign because of this (I don't have the Ultralight, but the S1 and I tested the Lancehead and other mice with this IMO horrible buttondesign).
I asked the same question in the Lancehead thread and only 1 person repplied stating he encountered the same thing, which means my palm/claw hybridgrip with my 19/10 mousehand is super rare...


----------



## pez

Tarinth said:


> Does noone here use a grip where the right mouse button is rubbing against his/her ringfinger when pressing it?
> I can't use this buttondesign because of this (I don't have the Ultralight, but the S1 and I tested the Lancehead and other mice with this IMO horrible buttondesign).
> I asked the same question in the Lancehead thread and only 1 person repplied stating he encountered the same thing, which means my palm/claw hybridgrip with my 19/10 mousehand is super rare...


Unfortunately I don't have my copy yet, but I have never ran into this issue before, and I thought I would with ~21cm x 10.5cm hands. It sounds like you bury the mouse back very deep into your palm for this to be happening.


----------



## Soo8

Tarinth said:


> Does noone here use a grip where the right mouse button is rubbing against his/her ringfinger when pressing it?
> I can't use this buttondesign because of this (I don't have the Ultralight, but the S1 and I tested the Lancehead and other mice with this IMO horrible buttondesign).
> I asked the same question in the Lancehead thread and only 1 person repplied stating he encountered the same thing, which means my palm/claw hybridgrip with my 19/10 mousehand is super rare...


I've kinda ran in to this problem when I first got the mouse. I adjusted my grip acordingly for this to not be a problem. The old steelseries ambi shapes were a much harsher shape in this regard. It's kinda obvious looking at even pictures of this mouse that a fully palm grip can be a problem.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Tarinth said:


> Does noone here use a grip where the right mouse button is rubbing against his/her ringfinger when pressing it?
> I can't use this buttondesign because of this (I don't have the Ultralight, but the S1 and I tested the Lancehead and other mice with this IMO horrible buttondesign).
> I asked the same question in the Lancehead thread and only 1 person repplied stating he encountered the same thing, which means my palm/claw hybridgrip with my 19/10 mousehand is super rare...



Do you have your ring finger way high up? Pic of your grip maybe?


----------



## pierow

Tarinth said:


> Does noone here use a grip where the right mouse button is rubbing against his/her ringfinger when pressing it?
> I can't use this buttondesign because of this (I don't have the Ultralight, but the S1 and I tested the Lancehead and other mice with this IMO horrible buttondesign).
> I asked the same question in the Lancehead thread and only 1 person repplied stating he encountered the same thing, which means my palm/claw hybridgrip with my 19/10 mousehand is super rare...


I hold my mouse a similar way usually. I find myself right clicking on accident somewhat often because I rest my ring finger at the edge. If I don't get used to it I might cut off a sliver of the right button and epoxy it back on to the mouse body as a rest for my ring finger. Hopefully it doesn't need the right side for structural support since the base of the button has holes in it.


----------



## SPapaJr

SimselOr said:


> "digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver"
> 
> Has anyone ever tested it with the Finalmouse UL? 1000Hz tool will probably take a few more weeks?


I have got it working with Sweetlow's driver. Was able to play around with it and it seemed fine in gameplay, but I did notice it was sometimes not stable when using MouseTester. Was not easily repeatable though.

I also contacted FM support two days ago and they did say that they are expecting the 1000hz firmware to be released in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## hisXLNC

hows the size of this vs a g900?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Picture Overload incoming.....


----------



## T3k4

Recieved mine (sunset), mouse feets were .... as usual, had to apply hyperglide mx2 set on it. Except that inconvenience, the mouse is close to perfect (clicks/side buttons/scroll wheel improved since the scream one imo).


----------



## gunit2004

SPapaJr said:


> I have got it working with Sweetlow's driver. Was able to play around with it and it seemed fine in gameplay, but I did notice it was sometimes not stable when using MouseTester. Was not easily repeatable though.
> 
> I also contacted FM support two days ago and they did say that they are expecting the 1000hz firmware to be released in 2-3 weeks.


Where did you find the driver? Every link I find seems to be dead...

Thanks.


----------



## herbal718

CeeSA Paracord + FM Ultralight Sunset + Hyperglide G Pro Skates


----------



## RaleighStClair

Tarinth said:


> Does noone here use a grip where the right mouse button is rubbing against his/her ringfinger when pressing it?
> I can't use this buttondesign because of this (I don't have the Ultralight, but the S1 and I tested the Lancehead and other mice with this IMO horrible buttondesign).
> I asked the same question in the Lancehead thread and only 1 person repplied stating he encountered the same thing, which means my palm/claw hybridgrip with my 19/10 mousehand is super rare...


I use this grip type as well. I used some sandpaper on the right side corner to smooth it down. If you haven't yet tried a Zowie FK1, this is the best mouse I have used (and I have used at least 20+ current gaming mice) for this grip type (the Deathadder being the absolute worst).


----------



## killeraxemannic

hisXLNC said:


> hows the size of this vs a g900?


Its a little bit wider and not as tall


----------



## SPapaJr

gunit2004 said:


> Where did you find the driver? Every link I find seems to be dead...
> 
> Thanks.


Grabbed it from this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html


----------



## Nx87

why does it have to be so thiccc


----------



## Tarinth

pez said:


> Unfortunately I don't have my copy yet, but I have never ran into this issue before, and I thought I would with ~21cm x 10.5cm hands. It sounds like you bury the mouse back very deep into your palm for this to be happening.


Yes, that's a good description!



Soo8 said:


> I've kinda ran in to this problem when I first got the mouse. I adjusted my grip acordingly for this to not be a problem. The old steelseries ambi shapes were a much harsher shape in this regard. It's kinda obvious looking at even pictures of this mouse that a fully palm grip can be a problem.


I tried to adjust my grip, but failed on every mouse with this kind of buttondesign... :/



killeraxemannic said:


> Do you have your ring finger way high up? Pic of your grip maybe?


Old pics of my grip with a G900 and G403 attached. Nowadays my fingers aren't as clawed as in the pics, but it still shows the problem perfectly.



pierow said:


> I hold my mouse a similar way usually. I find myself right clicking on accident somewhat often because I rest my ring finger at the edge. If I don't get used to it I might cut off a sliver of the right button and epoxy it back on to the mouse body as a rest for my ring finger. Hopefully it doesn't need the right side for structural support since the base of the button has holes in it.


I used griptape on the rightside of my S1 and let it overlap above the button, but it wasn't good enough, I still felt it... Q.Q



RaleighStClair said:


> I use this grip type as well. I used some sandpaper on the right side corner to smooth it down. If you haven't yet tried a Zowie FK1, this is the best mouse I have used (and I have used at least 20+ current gaming mice) for this grip type (the Deathadder being the absolute worst).


I got the FK1 in my collection and love the shape, but the rest of the mouse is just so bad... -.-
Yeah, the Deathadder is horrible for this grip. It even feels too small for me!
Sanding sounds like a good idea. On the Revel and DM1 the buttons don't stand over the edge of the base, so it's no problem there. If it's possible to sand it that way it would be great!


----------



## Horsey

how the sunset coating feels compare to the scream one coating? if anyone tried them both


----------



## hisXLNC

killeraxemannic said:


> Its a little bit wider and not as tall


thanks, looks good


----------



## xmr1

Horsey said:


> how the sunset coating feels compare to the scream one coating? if anyone tried them both


I have both right in front of me. They're pretty similar but Sunset is a little smoother and harder. Scream One has slightly more of a rubbery and soft velvet feel. Personally I like the Sunset coating more.


----------



## T3k4

xmr1 said:


> I have both right in front of me. They're pretty similar but Sunset is a little smoother and harder. Scream One has slightly more of a rubbery and soft velvet feel. Personally I like the Sunset coating more.


I agree with xmr1, the sunset doesnt make me sweat as much as the scream one was, fingerprints are also less noticable but still present. I'd say that s the best coating I've tried so far.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I actually like regular Ultralight Pro coating better than the Scream One too. Its more like matte paint not really very rubbery at all. Seems to stick in your hand really well and doesn't get slippery at all. That's more because of the honeycomb design keeping your hand cool though.


----------



## sammkv

Enjoying the Sunset FM so far. QC not bad for my first FM. Sunset coating feels great and cable definitely needs a solid bungee lol.


----------



## sirneb

I find that not using a bungee is the best for cable this stiff.

As far as scream one vs the sunset, they are pretty similar. If someone finds out that their material is the same, I would believe them. This makes me wonder the difference between sunset and pro. Is the pro the same as scream one?


----------



## killeraxemannic

sirneb said:


> I find that not using a bungee is the best for cable this stiff.
> 
> As far as scream one vs the sunset, they are pretty similar. If someone finds out that their material is the same, I would believe them. This makes me wonder the difference between sunset and pro. Is the pro the same as scream one?


I have the Pro and the Scream One. The coatings are quite different. The Scream one is a soft touch rubber type coating and the Pro is more of a matte paint coating sort of like Roccat and Zowie are using with their latest mice except a bit less smooth and more grippy. I think I like the coating of the Pro better than the Scream One.


----------



## MidNiteMobber

sirneb said:


> I find that not using a bungee is the best for cable this stiff.
> 
> As far as scream one vs the sunset, they are pretty similar. If someone finds out that their material is the same, I would believe them. This makes me wonder the difference between sunset and pro. Is the pro the same as scream one?


I also have found the ultralight to be better without a bungie. The bungie was making the cord pull on the mouse in certain positions on the mouse pad. 

Has anyone debraided the ultralight cord?


----------



## killeraxemannic

MidNiteMobber said:


> I also have found the ultralight to be better without a bungie. The bungie was making the cord pull on the mouse in certain positions on the mouse pad.
> 
> Has anyone debraided the ultralight cord?


I did. It's not too bad of a job. The cable gets quite a bit more flexible afterwards. Its just a basic rubber cable underneath. I would say its about 30% more flexible after debraid. It still sort of holds its shape though.


----------



## discoprince

herbal718 said:


> CeeSA Paracord + FM Ultralight Sunset + Hyperglide G Pro Skates


balance and everything is good with those gpro skates?


----------



## Randallel

I must be in the minority who prefer the stock feet. I feel like the hyperglide is too fast for me.


----------



## discoprince

i just got mine and the feet are just - OK -
the glide could be more smooth and i feel like theres some drag when moving the mouse diagonally. 

the fact people want to replace them is completely justifiable. ill be looking to replace mine as well, maybe when hyperglide or someone makes a good cut.

the cable is stiff but flexible, you can bend it between your fingers easily, it just never wants to relax and thats its problem.

overall the mouse is pretty good im not completely blown away by it though.


----------



## SynergyCB

After ordering the Ultralight Sunset Edition on Saturday Feb. 10th, I FINALLY got my shipped email notification. Thank god lol


----------



## herbal718

discoprince said:


> balance and everything is good with those gpro skates?


That was my original concern, no issues whatsoever. I was going to order the IM 3.1's but I had the G Pro extras laying around and it worked out perfectly.


----------



## herbal718

discoprince said:


> i just got mine and the feet are just - OK -
> the glide could be more smooth and i feel like theres some drag when moving the mouse diagonally.
> 
> the fact people want to replace them is completely justifiable. ill be looking to replace mine as well, maybe when hyperglide or someone makes a good cut.
> 
> the cable is stiff but flexible, you can bend it between your fingers easily, it just never wants to relax and thats its problem.
> 
> overall the mouse is pretty good im not completely blown away by it though.


The paracord bring this mouse to another level.


----------



## discoprince

herbal718 said:


> The paracord bring this mouse to another level.


its on the way


----------



## Randallel

Final Mouse just shipped me 2 extra mice lol. I don't even know what to do with them.


----------



## deehoC

Randallel said:


> Final Mouse just shipped me 2 extra mice lol. I don't even know what to do with them.


Testing them for quality control variances like clicks/scroll wheel...but I would contact Finalmouse and let them know what happened. Odds are they will appreciate it and might even let you keep one/all of them depending on the situation. Or maybe not. Good luck comrade!


----------



## Avalar

Randallel said:


> Final Mouse just shipped me 2 extra mice lol. I don't even know what to do with them.


How much?


----------



## Randallel

Avalar said:


> How much?


The cost? I paid $66 total.


----------



## Cr4zy

So that's how they sold out of 6 months of stock so fast.


----------



## Avalar

Randallel said:


> The cost? I paid $66 total.


No I mean, how much do you want for em?

^-^


----------



## didsomeresearch

i have a sunset edition in the box...willing to sell for a high offer, but ill probably just keep it.


----------



## Houser

Can someone post some comparison pictures with wmo ??


----------



## Nawafwabs

I love this mouse so much 

Feet feels good and cable is cool for me 

I recommend it over all mice 

My hand : L=18'' , W= 9"


----------



## Avalar

Tidbit of info: the UL with the stock feet doesn't spin-out on the Artisan Raiden on 800 or 1600DPI, and I didn't notice any tracking inconsistencies.


----------



## detto87

Hm, maybe because of 500Hz. Should try out my G403 at 500Hz on it.


----------



## SynergyCB

Just tried out my G703 again just for fun and man......the weight differences is so noticeable. I feel like the Ultralight is spoiling me with how light it it. Even tried a few Zowie mice and Deathadder Elite and they too felt pretty heavy lol.

However, Im pretty sure if I use these mice for about a week, I'll get completely used to the weight.


----------



## indstri

SynergyCB said:


> Just tried out my G703 again just for fun and man......the weight differences is so noticeable. I feel like the Ultralight is spoiling me with how light it it. Even tried a few Zowie mice and Deathadder Elite and they too felt pretty heavy lol.
> 
> However, Im pretty sure if I use these mice for about a week, I'll get completely used to the weight.


I agree as the G703 was my main previous to buying the UL Pro SS on a whim. I am spooked around how much I like this mouse and the QC so far vs the S1 I tried a while back and the overall rep of FM as whole.

I haven't a liked a mouse this much initially since my old Roccat Savu. I imagine this will only improve once my paracords come in and I swap the skates for GPro Hyperglides. I even grabbed a second one in white for my work/HHKB setup.


----------



## Caketreez

indstri said:


> I agree as the G703 was my main previous to buying the UL Pro SS on a whim. I am spooked around how much I like this mouse and the QC so far vs the S1 I tried a while back and the overall rep of FM as whole.
> 
> I haven't a liked a mouse this much initially since my old Roccat Savu. I imagine this will only improve once my paracords come in and I swap the skates for GPro Hyperglides. I even grabbed a second one in white for my work/HHKB setup.


Where did you order the mouse from?


----------



## McEdvin

Hi! Hyperglide intellimouse or Gpro? I wanna try some teflon on my Ultralight Pro.


----------



## hisXLNC

McEdvin said:


> Hi! Hyperglide intellimouse or Gpro? I wanna try some teflon on my Ultralight Pro.




ive seen people do both, so I think youll be fine with either


----------



## SynergyCB

Just received my Ultralight Sunset and I'm kind of disappointed. First off, I own the white Ultralight and I love it. The difference in coating between the sunset and normal white is hardly noticeable....imo. Not worth the price premium for the special coating. Also, my Sunset version has slightly stiffer clicks compared to my White version. Reminds me of the M1/M2 buttons from the Logitech G900. The main buttons on my white Ultralight aren't too light or too stiff. Pretty much perfect.

I'll stick with my White Ultralight, but besides the slightly stiffer buttons on the Sunset, the mouse is great.


----------



## SimselOr

Still waiting for 1000 Hz :-(


----------



## McEdvin

SimselOr said:


> Still waiting for 1000 Hz :-(


It's confirmed. Just buy it and get it through the firmware in a week or two


----------



## sirneb

McEdvin said:


> It's confirmed. Just buy it and get it through the firmware in a week or two


You shouldn't be so optimistic, this is afterall Finalmouse we are talking about here. I'd be surprised if this firmware comes out in the next 3 months and if it's anything like the Ergo 2, it'll be a one way trip.


----------



## ryan92084

sirneb said:


> You shouldn't be so optimistic, this is afterall Finalmouse we are talking about here. I'd be surprised if this firmware comes out in the next 3 months and if it's anything like the Ergo 2, it'll be a one way trip.


:thumb: Always buy on what a product can do now not what it may in the future.


----------



## Avalar

I pray that adding 1000Hz doesn't screw with the tracking in some way...

Please, FM...


----------



## Avalar

Oddly enough, I find myself using the QcK with this mouse. It's a pad I never thought I'd have any use for, because it's slower than I prefer. Turns out I'm doing waaay better. It must be how light this thing is. It feels like it could be fast on any pad, and I need a slower one to wield it. I wouldn't have even considered using any other mouse with this pad before; not even my G303 with paracord and Hyperglides. Like, the UL with the stock feet on my QcK feels like the Raiden or ShidenKai with all of my other mice, which all have replacement feet. Truly baffled.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Avalar said:


> Oddly enough, I find myself using the QcK with this mouse. It's a pad I never thought I'd have any use for, because it's slower than I prefer. Turns out I'm doing waaay better. It must be how light this thing is. It feels like it could be fast on any pad, and I need a slower one to wield it. I wouldn't have even considered using any other mouse with this pad before; not even my G303 with paracord and Hyperglides. Like, the UL with the stock feet on my QcK feels like the Raiden or ShidenKai with all of my other mice, which all have replacement feet. Truly baffled.



Interesting, After trying all the pads I have with the Ultralight I ended up picking the QCK to use with it because I felt it was the best fit for it. It seemed like the movements were really well controlled for this mouse because the QCK is good for a fast flick with an abrupt stop and you need that with this mouse because of how light it is.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone know when they are restocking these?

Edit: Apparently 4 weeks according to their Twitter.


----------



## McEdvin

killeraxemannic said:


> Interesting, After trying all the pads I have with the Ultralight I ended up picking the QCK to use with it because I felt it was the best fit for it. It seemed like the movements were really well controlled for this mouse because the QCK is good for a fast flick with an abrupt stop and you need that with this mouse because of how light it is.


are we talking qck+ or qck heavy?


----------



## ewiggle

Y'all seen this: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/80vcnc/fm_ultralight_can_be_modified_via_dm1_pro_s/

Users using dm1 pro s software to successfully modify their ul's.


----------



## gene-z

ewiggle said:


> Y'all seen this: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/80vcnc/fm_ultralight_can_be_modified_via_dm1_pro_s/
> 
> Users using dm1 pro s software to successfully modify their ul's.


A reply from that thread:



> Anyone help just ruined my mouse with this, in that all the dpi steps are off and if I try to change the dpi settings in DM1 software and hit apply I'm stuck on like 100 dpi.


:laugher:


----------



## marlz

It works just keep the mouse accel speed at 5 in the DM software its apparently just pointer speed. No accel at all.


----------



## pierow

I thought I'd share a mod I did. I like to have my ring finger along the top right edge of the mouse and a few other mice like the g100s, g403, and the zowie mice all accommodate that, but this mouse doesn't and I found myself right clicking accidentally. Getting the buttons off requires removing the back part of the shell first, which is a pain in the ass to do with two hands and while trying not to break anything since there's 5 clips and everything is thin plastic. The left and right buttons are attached at the back as well so it's hard to get a good angle and enough support for vibrations in a vice. It probably would have been easier to use a small spring clamp and vice that. The cut is sloppy cuz I had to freehand it while trying not to torque the cutoff wheel mid cut, but it turned out ok. I used hot glue to get it reattached and it's perfect for that application. I had to try a few times to get it aligned properly, so peeling off the glue was helpful, same with scraping off excess. If I had used epoxy I would've been ****ed. the hot glue seems to hold fine.

I also added a ceesa cable and removed the feet borders since they were getting caught on my mouse pad.


----------



## Avalar

McEdvin said:


> are we talking qck+ or qck heavy?


I'm using the QcK Mass


----------



## discoprince

McEdvin said:


> are we talking qck+ or qck heavy?


i like the glide on the QCK heavy over my blue gs-r, which is crazy because i love the gs-r


----------



## gunit2004

ewiggle said:


> Y'all seen this: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/80vcnc/fm_ultralight_can_be_modified_via_dm1_pro_s/
> 
> Users using dm1 pro s software to successfully modify their ul's.



Just tried this and it works great. Running at 800 dpi / 1000hz no problem.

Finalmouse would take years to achieve the same thing this software does.... lol.


----------



## iZallGu

gunit2004 said:


> Just tried this and it works great. Running at 800 dpi / 1000hz no problem.
> 
> Finalmouse would take years to achieve the same thing this software does.... lol.


Tried the software aswell, Works ! Is it maybe a placebo that 800 dpi feels faster then before ? Did you re-adjust the 400/800/1600/3200 dpi steps in the dm1 software ? 

greets


----------



## Cr4zy

Changed mine to 800dpi/1000hz and disabled dpi button. Working fine so far.


----------



## Awezomenezz

Not only can you get 1000 hz, but programmable buttons and adjustable dpi steps as well. I wish every mouse came with software nowadays, no reason not to other than laziness, as long as there's on board memory and basic built-in options.



iZallGu said:


> Tried the software aswell, Works ! Is it maybe a placebo that 800 dpi feels faster then before ? Did you re-adjust the 400/800/1600/3200 dpi steps in the dm1 software ?
> 
> greets


The default dpi in software was strangely 400/1500/3000/6000. So if you didn't change that then your 800 dpi is actually 1500.


----------



## empyr

Does it change it permanently, or only while the software is running?


----------



## McEdvin

empyr said:


> Does it change it permanently, or only while the software is running?


it's onboard


----------



## marlz

Appears to be permanent unless there is a way to flash it back to the original drivers?


----------



## gunit2004

ewiggle said:


> Y'all seen this: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/80vcnc/fm_ultralight_can_be_modified_via_dm1_pro_s/
> 
> Users using dm1 pro s software to successfully modify their ul's.





iZallGu said:


> Tried the software aswell, Works ! Is it maybe a placebo that 800 dpi feels faster then before ? Did you re-adjust the 400/800/1600/3200 dpi steps in the dm1 software ?
> 
> greets


When I first installed the software, it defaulted me to 400 DPI. I then changed it manually in the software to 800. You have the option to change the steps from the default 400/800/1600/3200 if you want to do that. I simply set mine to 800 as that is what I always use. 800 dpi itself does not feel different to me... maybe you are feeling the difference between 500/1000hz?

Also noted that you can go above and beyond 3200 DPI if you wanted to. I was able to go all the way up to the max (it the software says 12000 in the UI but it seems you can go all the way to 16000).


----------



## iZallGu

set the steps to the standart 400/800/1600/3200 as you mentioned. Probably its really the difference 500/1000mhz between which feels a little bit more responsive / faster. So far definitely worth it , after playing so long with 500hz i thought i couldn't feel any kind of difference ^^.


----------



## killeraxemannic

McEdvin said:


> are we talking qck+ or qck heavy?


QCK+


----------



## herbal718

Changed to 1000 Hz, back to 500 Hz and so on, works just fine.


----------



## gunit2004

This mouse feels pretty damn amazing at 1000hz on a 240hz monitor, lol. With the low weight it feels buttery smooth and effortless to move the reticle around.


----------



## gene-z

Was there ever click latency tests done on this mouse?


----------



## killeraxemannic

gene-z said:


> Was there ever click latency tests done on this mouse?


I remember reading somewhere back in the thread that the click latency was the same or lower than the Logitech G403. Not sure what the source was though


----------



## didsomeresearch

when does the FM 1000hz tool come out?


----------



## BunnyFromDaSea

gene-z said:


> Was there ever click latency tests done on this mouse?


When I got it I did a quick test with the bloody bump test software against a dm1 pro s. The left mouse button was around 2-3ms faster with the right mouse button around 4-5ms slower. I used the pro s since it seems to have the same latency on both right and left mouse buttons.


----------



## xmr1

killeraxemannic said:


> I remember reading somewhere back in the thread that the click latency was the same or lower than the Logitech G403. Not sure what the source was though


RJN but he still has no idea that Logitech mice have higher click latency when mouse is lifted off surface.


----------



## gunit2004

didsomeresearch said:


> when does the FM 1000hz tool come out?


The DM1 Pro S software allows you to set 1000hz just fine... might as well use that. If anything Finalmouse will introduce some new bug with their own tool


----------



## AlphaKat

Got mine, 3.0 hyperglides + paracord and just set it to 1000hz today.


----------



## flozah

So is this DM1 Pro S software safe to use? Does it cause problems with the mouse in anyway?


----------



## didsomeresearch

AlphaKat said:


> Got mine, 3.0 hyperglides + paracord and just set it to 1000hz today.


very nice


----------



## didsomeresearch

gunit2004 said:


> The DM1 Pro S software allows you to set 1000hz just fine... might as well use that. If anything Finalmouse will introduce some new bug with their own tool


speaking of DM...I wonder if they will ever release an updated DM Comfy with a 3360...I've always been interested in the shape and csgo pro Rain uses a qpad 8k, which is like the same shape.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I probably wouldn't use the DM software to change your polling rate if you want to keep your warranty. Just wait for FM to release the 1000hz tool.


----------



## ewiggle

killeraxemannic said:


> I probably wouldn't use the DM software to change your polling rate if you want to keep your warranty. Just wait for FM to release the 1000hz tool.


I don't think it should be an issue since, if you check the original thread about this, you'll notice the OP just found that his UL was stuck at certain settings by no doing of his own. Consequently, after some messing around, he determined that his DM software was conflicting with the FM and basically controlling it.

The onus is on FM to make sure their product works, and in this case it's not the users fault that the conflict exists. None of this is by fault of the user so that the user would reap some benefit from this situation shouldn't be a thing that overturns any warranty by the manufacturer, in my opinion.


----------



## trism

DM software working with FM UL was kind of funny  Motospeed and recycled firmware...

Me thinks they won't release a "tool" to go back from 1000 Hz to 500 Hz because they want you to buy another mouse if you don't like it. As you can now see, there's really no issues doing so and it's super easy for them. This case brings another company with softwareless mice to my mind...


----------



## sirneb

flozah said:


> So is this DM1 Pro S software safe to use? Does it cause problems with the mouse in anyway?


I tried it last night, it's as safe as it can be imo.


----------



## nodicaL

I tried the DM 1 Pro S' software and noticed that the polling rate isn't stable at 1000Hz. 

I'm getting 1000Hz -> 600Hz -> 1400Hz and the like, on occasion

My other mice like the G Pro / EC1-B don't have that problem.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I wonder if using the DM software rewrites the firmware so you essentially aren't using FM firmware on your mouse anymore or if it just changes the existing firmware. It would be interesting to see latency tests etc after changing things with the DM software. Might not be the same. I know finalmouse says that they do their own firmware in house to reduce latency or whatever so It would be interesting to test and see what happens.


----------



## trism

It most likely does not do anything to the firmware. Rather, it sends HID commands to the mouse and the firmware interprets them, like it is done usually.


----------



## gunit2004

nodicaL said:


> I tried the DM 1 Pro S' software and noticed that the polling rate isn't stable at 1000Hz.
> 
> I'm getting 1000Hz -> 600Hz -> 1400Hz and the like, on occasion
> 
> My other mice like the G Pro / EC1-B don't have that problem.


Using mouserate I am not seeing anything unusual.


----------



## Cyber_Bruno

gunit2004 said:


> Using mouserate I am not seeing anything unusual.


Could you post what "anything unusual" is? I'm seeing some inconsistency, but not having messed with MouseTester before I'm wondering if there's something I did to mess it up. Here's my capture @ 1620. Was 1600 advertised, but I did a measure and ended up at 1620. Repeated measures did reveal different results so measuring wasn't likely 100% accurate.


----------



## nrpeyton

omg


----------



## Avalar

Cyber_Bruno said:


> Could you post what "anything unusual" is? I'm seeing some inconsistency, but not having messed with MouseTester before I'm wondering if there's something I did to mess it up. Here's my capture @ 1620. Was 1600 advertised, but I did a measure and ended up at 1620. Repeated measures did reveal different results so measuring wasn't likely 100% accurate.


Christ...


----------



## ewiggle

Avalar said:


> Christ...


Explain?


----------



## Avalar

ewiggle said:


> Explain?


That graph is awful in comparison to Logitech, for example, which I can get to be no more than 1Hz off over the same range, ignoring those occasional extreme outliers.

Edit: Old picture of the polling rate on my G502. Says 400 CPI at the top, but it was tested on the 800 setting. Idk what significance that has anyway tbh.










Only three dots in 500ms are over 1% off. ;D


----------



## ewiggle

Avalar said:


> That graph is awful in comparison to Logitech, for example, which I can get to be no more than 1Hz off over the same range, ignoring those occasional extreme outliers.


Well, I have a 703 right here and just tested it with various swipes. When I just go left-right it looks similar to the FM graph posted.


----------



## ewiggle

Avalar said:


> That graph is awful in comparison to Logitech, for example, which I can get to be no more than 1Hz off over the same range, ignoring those occasional extreme outliers.
> 
> Edit: Old picture of the polling rate on my G502. Says 400 CPI at the top, but it was tested on the 800 setting. Idk what significance that has anyway tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only three dots in 500ms are over 1% off. ;D


Ok now that you edited in the graph, is that not a completely different graph? The other guy had a frequency graph and yours is an update graph.


----------



## Avalar

ewiggle said:


> Ok now that you edited in the graph, is that not a completely different graph? The other guy had a frequency graph and yours is an update graph.


They mean the same thing. An update time of 1ms is 1000Hz. Both graphs _should_ look like straight lines when zoomed out as much as Cyber_Bruno's.


----------



## ewiggle

Avalar said:


> They mean the same thing. An update time of 1ms is 1000Hz. Both graphs _should_ look like straight lines when zoomed out as much as Cyber_Bruno's.


So I tested this and my graphs don't look the same, also the graphs differ depending on what surface I'm doing the test on as well, and they differ depending on the mouse movements that I make. I think, when the guy says (i think he said this?) that his FM graph is similar to the graph he's getting on other mice then that's a good comparison to make whereas comparing his graph to other graphs which were tested with a completely different physical circumstance wouldn't be as good of a comparison. So as long as his graph from mouse to mouse is close, I wouldn't suspect anything funny.

That said, your graph does look pretty. What surface were you mousing on and what movements did you make? Did you use some sort of stencil or something to control the mouse movements?


----------



## Avalar

ewiggle said:


> That said, your graph does look pretty. What surface were you mousing on and what movements did you make? Did you use some sort of stencil or something to control the mouse movements?


Wrong graph...

That one just measures the sensor's response time.


----------



## Argowashi

Using the DM1 Pro S software to change the polling rate worked for me, confirmed to be 100% stable and working in MouseTester and it feels the same as my butchered G403. Here's what I did in the software and again, it's working perfectly for me:

1. Disabled the DPI button

2. Put all the different DPI steps at 800 exactly

3. Changed the polling rate to 1000Hz


----------



## empyr

So in the end, can the Utralight's sensor handle the 1000 Hz via the DM1 Pro software or is it best left alone? (By that i mean that it functions perfectly).


----------



## Cr4zy

I've had no problems with mine at 1000hz, played PUBG past two days without problems.

Looks like this in mouse tester for me.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Last 3 hours for bidding if any European is interested to get this mouse before FinalMouse does a restock. https://www.ebay.de/itm/FinalMouse-...800085?hash=item2ccfad44d5:g:R0EAAOSwxOFajbSU


----------



## ewiggle

For anyone who uses their FMULP with the DM software, is there some functionality in there which allows you to change the LOD that works on the FM? And how high does it go if it's there.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Well I ended up not liking my sunset model too much due to the shape, guess I may just post it for sell since I went back to my Ergo Classic 2. I did like the coating, I expected it to be a lot more rubbery but its much more subtly and comfortable feeling.


----------



## Cr4zy

ewiggle said:


> For anyone who uses their FMULP with the DM software, is there some functionality in there which allows you to change the LOD that works on the FM? And how high does it go if it's there.


No there isn't


----------



## empyr

@Cr4zy Good to hear. I'm hoping the second batch of these won't be rushed, so they end up with worse quality than the first batch.


----------



## Caketreez

mrpurplehawk said:


> Well I ended up not liking my sunset model too much due to the shape, guess I may just post it for sell since I went back to my Ergo Classic 2. I did like the coating, I expected it to be a lot more rubbery but its much more subtly and comfortable feeling.


How do you grip the ergo classic? And what's incompatible with the ultralight shape. Too wide or too long?


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Caketreez said:


> How do you grip the ergo classic? And what's incompatible with the ultralight shape. Too wide or too long?



Its mostly a height thing, I have a hard time getting my thumb under the side buttons comfortably. Same with the pinky. I mostly do a palm grip to hold it, my current mice are G703, G900, Ergo Classic 2, ZA11, Rival 310. Functionally, the mouse works great though. I feel bad not using it.


----------



## Dav0r

Where do you guys buy your hyperglides? Need to get a set for the Ultralight as I'll be replacing with Ceesa's cable (currently in my scream one, which I also need to replace the feet for.) The IE 3.0 ones aren't on Amazon, and I'm trying to find a site in the U.S. that has them (I know maxgaming does, but that ships from Germany.).


----------



## Ownedj00

Dav0r said:


> Where do you guys buy your hyperglides? Need to get a set for the Ultralight as I'll be replacing with Ceesa's cable (currently in my scream one, which I also need to replace the feet for.) The IE 3.0 ones aren't on Amazon, and I'm trying to find a site in the U.S. that has them (I know maxgaming does, but that ships from Germany.).


A quick google and this can be found... http://www.hyperglide.net/ only place i know that sells them.


----------



## Dav0r

Ownedj00 said:


> A quick google and this can be found... http://www.hyperglide.net/ only place i know that sells them.


I specified in the U.S. because they take a minimum of 3 weeks to ship from their website. For anyone who is curious, a website I found that has them is FrozenCPU and they ship from NY.


----------



## sammkv

Stock feet actually glide really well on the speed type pads like razer gigantus. Mouse still holding up well after lots of game usage. Clicks are still tactile and solid, no loose play. About to put on some hyperglides to test them out on this mouse.


----------



## McEdvin

Avalar said:


> Oddly enough, I find myself using the QcK with this mouse. It's a pad I never thought I'd have any use for, because it's slower than I prefer. Turns out I'm doing waaay better. It must be how light this thing is. It feels like it could be fast on any pad, and I need a slower one to wield it. I wouldn't have even considered using any other mouse with this pad before; not even my G303 with paracord and Hyperglides. Like, the UL with the stock feet on my QcK feels like the Raiden or ShidenKai with all of my other mice, which all have replacement feet. Truly baffled.


You still using qck with it? I'm considering go buy a qck+ to test out.


----------



## killeraxemannic

McEdvin said:


> You still using qck with it? I'm considering go buy a qck+ to test out.


I'm currently using the QCK + With it and I would recommend it. It's a good fit and cheap.


----------



## pez

FinalMouse has kinda refused to give me an ETA of when my order will be shipped. I ordered while it was still in stock, so this is kinda frustrating. They basically offered to cancel the order for me after I just asked for an ETA. I'm guessing CS hasn't improved much.


----------



## killeraxemannic

pez said:


> FinalMouse has kinda refused to give me an ETA of when my order will be shipped. I ordered while it was still in stock, so this is kinda frustrating. They basically offered to cancel the order for me after I just asked for an ETA. I'm guessing CS hasn't improved much.


They probably missed your order and can't ship yours till they get their next batch and probably don't want to tell you either of those things is my guess.


----------



## pez

I'd rather hear that...transparency goes a long way for a company that is pretty notorious for their CS and previously their QC. I honestly don't mind waiting, but would just like to know an ETA...at least when you wait for stuff from MassDrop, they give you an expected date and update you on any changes/hitches . Maybe I'm expecting a lot out of a company selling us a mouse at $70.


----------



## Klopfer

Corepad told me that they will make skatez for FinalMouse Ultralight / Scream One / Tournament Pro


----------



## Ryusaki

Been lurking around here and waiting out and they are out of stock, but I am wondering if this mouse will be too big for me. I use a claw grip, with my palm still touching the back of the mouse. My hands measurements are only 17 cm long and 9 cm wide and I am afraid it will be too big for me. Anyone with similiar size and gripstyle using this mouse and how does it works for you?


----------



## McEdvin

Ryusaki said:


> Been lurking around here and waiting out and they are out of stock, but I am wondering if this mouse will be too big for me. I use a claw grip, with my palm still touching the back of the mouse. My hands measurements are only 17 cm long and 9 cm wide and I am afraid it will be too big for me. Anyone with similiar size and gripstyle using this mouse and how does it works for you?


Depends on how you grip it in the back IMO. My hands are 21 cm with claw grip and i wouldn't feel comfortable on a bigger mouse, so if my hands were same as yours it'd be too small. That's just for me though


----------



## Dav0r

Just got shipping confirmation for my Ultralight Sunset. Very excited.


----------



## empyr

Dav0r said:


> Just got shipping confirmation for my Ultralight Sunset. Very excited.


When did you order?


----------



## andymilky

It was a good mouse apart from the cable, but unfortunately too small for me. The right side ledge curves out right where my ring finger wants to sit making it feel awkward and uncomfortable


----------



## Dav0r

empyr said:


> When did you order?


It's a replacement I was promised by support. Shipped out within a day. I was told initially I was going to have to wait for a month but I randomly got an email saying they had one available for me, so no specific order date. Maybe hinting at them getting their new stock in?


----------



## Dav0r

andymilky said:


> It was a good mouse apart from the cable, but unfortunately too small for me. The right side ledge curves out right where my ring finger wants to sit making it feel awkward and uncomfortable


I found I had this issue on my Scream One and ended up just switching my usual grip from 1-2-2 to 1-3-1 and it's much better.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Dav0r said:


> It's a replacement I was promised by support. Shipped out within a day. I was told initially I was going to have to wait for a month but I randomly got an email saying they had one available for me, so no specific order date. Maybe hinting at them getting their new stock in?


Or you're getting a refurb


----------



## Dav0r

killeraxemannic said:


> Or you're getting a refurb


Possible. I'll check/ask.


----------



## Zhuni

killeraxemannic said:


> Or you're getting a refurb


most likely


----------



## killeraxemannic

I wouldn't be too afraid of a refurb if you are ok with it. I got a refurb scream one when I requested replacement for it and it was 100% perfect.


----------



## nyshak

This thing seems to be sold out everywhere and no ETA on the next batch. Oh well, lets keep waiting


----------



## Dav0r

killeraxemannic said:


> I wouldn't be too afraid of a refurb if you are ok with it. I got a refurb scream one when I requested replacement for it and it was 100% perfect.


Just found out it's a new one.


----------



## empyr

nyshak said:


> This thing seems to be sold out everywhere and no ETA on the next batch. Oh well, lets keep waiting


If they didn't lie on their twitter, it should be about two weeks from now afaik.


----------



## Jootunn

nyshak said:


> This thing seems to be sold out everywhere and no ETA on the next batch. Oh well, lets keep waiting


Only place I found it for sale was some guy on ebay asking $250 per mouse. Flippin' price gougers.


----------



## Avalar

Jootunn said:


> Only place I found it for sale was some guy on ebay asking $250 per mouse. Flippin' price gougers.


Found like 3 on Ebay. Only one was reasonably priced, at least for now. The others are absolutely ridiculous lol, only an idiot would spend that much when more are coming.


----------



## Dav0r

Has anyone had problems with their ultralight sunset having a crappy left click? My right click is great but the left click feels incredibly mushy compared to my scream one. Not sure if the mouse is defective or what.

EDIT: Finalmouse has really stepped up their support. Already have a new one on the way.


----------



## empyr

Dav0r said:


> Has anyone had problems with their ultralight sunset having a crappy left click? My right click is great but the left click feels incredibly mushy compared to my scream one. Not sure if the mouse is defective or what.
> 
> EDIT: Finalmouse has really stepped up their support. Already have a new one on the way.


They sent you a new one straight away based on that, and you're sure it was a brand new one? How about you ask for 20 more for the rest of us here waiting ;-)


----------



## Avalar

Dav0r said:


> Has anyone had problems with their ultralight sunset having a crappy left click? My right click is great but the left click feels incredibly mushy compared to my scream one. Not sure if the mouse is defective or what.
> 
> EDIT: Finalmouse has really stepped up their support. Already have a new one on the way.


Maybe they knew it was defective, but sent it anyway to see if you cared.


----------



## NRGreatest1

I thought availability would be coming in end of March but someone from reddit got a response saying it would take another month for people on the waitlist to get a chance at a mouse. Maybe even 2 months to get their inventory refreshed.

Email:

3/12/18
*https://i.imgur.com/LHk292e.jpg

*Really want to try out this mouse!


----------



## JackCY

"Final mouse, after endless wait it's finally here". I guess that's where they got their name from.

What better way to drive prices up than to starve the supply, taking hint from just about every other company and corporation doing the same thing nowadays.


----------



## FatalProximity

Is no one else concerned that dust and other garbage will build up inside this mouse? Is it designed in a way that is easy to open and clean?

I may consider this mouse in the future but want to hear others experiences first.


----------



## Avalar

FatalProximity said:


> Is no one else concerned that dust and other garbage will build up inside this mouse? Is it designed in a way that is easy to open and clean?
> 
> I may consider this mouse in the future but want to hear others experiences first.


No problems here. Had mine since launch week, been using it the whole time, and I live with 3 cats. The inside wasn’t even dirty when I replaced the cable not too long ago.


----------



## Sosuke

FatalProximity said:


> Is no one else concerned that dust and other garbage will build up inside this mouse? Is it designed in a way that is easy to open and clean?
> 
> I may consider this mouse in the future but want to hear others experiences first.


Ask again in a year ?


----------



## Ukkooh

FatalProximity said:


> Is no one else concerned that dust and other garbage will build up inside this mouse? Is it designed in a way that is easy to open and clean?
> 
> I may consider this mouse in the future but want to hear others experiences first.


If it gets in you can just blow it out. Not very easy to open as the screws are under the mouse feet.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

FatalProximity said:


> Is no one else concerned that dust and other garbage will build up inside this mouse? Is it designed in a way that is easy to open and clean?
> 
> I may consider this mouse in the future but want to hear others experiences first.


No issues thus far.


----------



## Dav0r

Avalar said:


> Dav0r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had problems with their ultralight sunset having a crappy left click? My right click is great but the left click feels incredibly mushy compared to my scream one. Not sure if the mouse is defective or what.
> 
> EDIT: Finalmouse has really stepped up their support. Already have a new one on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they knew it was defective, but sent it anyway to see if you cared.
Click to expand...

Ha, maybe, Definitely worth more effort than it's worth.


----------



## Dav0r

empyr said:


> Dav0r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had problems with their ultralight sunset having a crappy left click? My right click is great but the left click feels incredibly mushy compared to my scream one. Not sure if the mouse is defective or what.
> 
> EDIT: Finalmouse has really stepped up their support. Already have a new one on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> They sent you a new one straight away based on that, and you're sure it was a brand new one? How about you ask for 20 more for the rest of us here waiting ;-)
Click to expand...

Haha, they may be suspicious if I keep getting that many defective ones


----------



## discoprince

FatalProximity said:


> Is no one else concerned that dust and other garbage will build up inside this mouse? Is it designed in a way that is easy to open and clean?
> 
> I may consider this mouse in the future but want to hear others experiences first.


this was my main concern as my place gets dusty and i do eat at my desk occasionally but so far so good.
also most debris can be blown out with canned air or compressor, whatever you have.

i'd say my main issue would be dry skin flaking off and getting down in there (winter dryness), been using a lot more lotion recently to combat this.


----------



## senileoldman

I recieved my UL Black and Sunlight. I really like them, pretty nice shape and incredibly light for the size. I like it over my G400s for fingertip.


----------



## Jootunn

So far, been loving my sunset. I was using my trusty old Logi G5 (which is finally giving out, 13 long years later) before this and I am quite happy.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Super excited to get my hands on one when they restock.

2 - 3 weeks is ETA from FM support.

Paracord mod should really let the mouse shine.

I've been using the black ultralight and it's great so far. Definitely better QC than my scream 1 and Ergo 2 (terrible side buttons)


----------



## Klopfer

btw Corepad Skatez will be available soon ....
https://www.corepad.de/de/Corepad-S...ght-Pro-Sunset-Scream-One-Tournament-Pro.html

Edit: a bit offtopic ... what size would be "perfect" oval and circle ( shaped like IE 3.0 and Logitech G1 / MX 300 skatez ) ? 
Corepad asked me, coz they wanna make some "allrounder" skatez ...
btw all "new" skatez will have rounded edges ...


----------



## empyr

Aznlotus161 said:


> Super excited to get my hands on one when they restock.
> 
> 2 - 3 weeks is ETA from FM support.
> 
> Paracord mod should really let the mouse shine.
> 
> I've been using the black ultralight and it's great so far. Definitely better QC than my scream 1 and Ergo 2 (terrible side buttons)


The crazy part is, according to a email i got yesterday from Maxgaming who is the EU retailer, the person i spoke to over several emails have no information on any of that >_<

Makes me wonder if they are restocking their own "shop" first and not sending out more samples to other retailers at the same time


----------



## ewiggle

Klopfer said:


> btw Corepad Skatez will be available soon ....
> https://www.corepad.de/de/Corepad-S...ght-Pro-Sunset-Scream-One-Tournament-Pro.html
> 
> Edit: a bit offtopic ... what size would be "perfect" oval and circle ( shaped like IE 3.0 and Logitech G1 / MX 300 skatez ) ?
> Corepad asked me, coz they wanna make some "allrounder" skatez ...
> btw all "new" skatez will have rounded edges ...


Small circles because you can put those on any mouse. If the mouse has bigger feet that need to be replaced, you just put a bunch of the small feet on there and wallah.

About small feet: the smaller they are the faster the mouse glides; but the smaller they are, the less smooth they glide as well, at least in my experience - this is most easily perceived on rough hard pads. And so, I'd recommend that corepad actually rounds the edges on their feet.

Also, what's up with corepad feet being almost transparent? I can see through them but I can't see through my hyperglides.

Separately, I'd like to try some mouse feet that are shaped like the lower half of half a sphere. I wonder what if that's doable - I haven't seen it done yet. I bet those feet would be super fast.


----------



## Avalar

ewiggle said:


> Small circles because you can put those on any mouse. If the mouse has bigger feet that need to be replaced, you just put a bunch of the small feet on there and wallah.
> 
> Separately, I'd like to try some mouse feet that are shaped like the lower half of half a sphere. I wonder what if that's doable - I haven't seen it done yet. I bet those feet would be super fast.


Probably, but then your mouse might tilt.



ewiggle said:


> Also, what's up with corepad feet being almost transparent? I can see through them but I can't see through my hyperglides.


I've also noticed this. I wonder what it means for their performance; perhaps the material Hyperglide uses is more "concentrated".

Unfortunately, the only Corepad skatez I've ever used were for the G900, for which, they had not made a set with rounded edges. They were also too thin, and I emailed them about it, and it was confirmed by them as well. They sent me another set as a courtesy, which were fixed, but I'd since sold the mouse. Later got some of their feet for the Sensei 310, but I liked the G303 more, so I hardly used them. Now their skatez for the UL; why would I get them if I have thicker, (probably) smoother Hyperglides that fit, and the mouse still tracks? If someone provided conclusive evidence that the tracking/DPI is more accurate with Corepad's fit, _then_ I would switch.

Don't know why I went off on a tangent lol. Sorry.


----------



## Klopfer

100%PTFE is milky white and so of course a lil bit transparency  
yea I told them small circles would be good , maybe circles in different sizes ... and then ~12 of them in one package ...


----------



## senileoldman

ewiggle said:


> Small circles because you can put those on any mouse. If the mouse has bigger feet that need to be replaced, you just put a bunch of the small feet on there and wallah.
> 
> About small feet: the smaller they are the faster the mouse glides; but the smaller they are, the less smooth they glide as well, at least in my experience - this is most easily perceived on rough hard pads. And so, I'd recommend that corepad actually rounds the edges on their feet.
> 
> Also, what's up with corepad feet being almost transparent? I can see through them but I can't see through my hyperglides.
> 
> Separately, I'd like to try some mouse feet that are shaped like the lower half of half a sphere. I wonder what if that's doable - I haven't seen it done yet. I bet those feet would be super fast.


It's because of the kind of glue they use and how thin the mousefeet need to be. The hyperglide's glue is thicker and of a different material than that of Corepad's. Most also press down the feet to glue them better to the mouse and it shows how thin the mousefeet really are, you don't need to do that with hyperglides.

And I actaully like Corepad's mousefeet. I *think* they are slicker than Hyperglides, somehow.


----------



## ewiggle

senileoldman said:


> It's because of the kind of glue they use and how thin the mousefeet need to be. The hyperglide's glue is thicker and of a different material than that of Corepad's. Most also press down the feet to glue them better to the mouse and it shows how thin the mousefeet really are, you don't need to do that with hyperglides.
> 
> And I actaully like Corepad's mousefeet. I *think* they are slicker than Hyperglides, somehow.


Glue? All my hyperglides have double-sided tape. There's no glue. And the feet look the same with the tape off. I only know that because I've ... spent too much time messing with my mouse feet. So there must be another reason here.


Avalar said:


> Probably, but then your mouse might tilt.


Shouldn't have any extra tilt worth worrying about though, right? Not like you're putting them all in a row on a skinny mouse or putting only 1 foot under there. 

However, unless the feet were made of a stiffer material (metal) then that sphere would have a flat end in a matter of days or less with usage on a hard pad. I only say that because it only took a little bit of time to wear my small circle hyperglide feet to the point where they had a flat slope lol. This was using a glass pad though.


----------



## Dav0r

ewiggle said:


> Glue? All my hyperglides have double-sided tape. There's no glue. And the feet look the same with the tape off. I only know that because I've ... spent too much time messing with my mouse feet. So there must be another reason here.
> 
> Shouldn't have any extra tilt worth worrying about though, right? Not like you're putting them all in a row on a skinny mouse or putting only 1 foot under there.
> 
> However, unless the feet were made of a stiffer material (metal) then that sphere would have a flat end in a matter of days or less with usage on a hard pad. I only say that because it only took a little bit of time to wear my small circle hyperglide feet to the point where they had a flat slope lol. This was using a glass pad though.


To an extent, the adhesive from tape is a form of glue.


----------



## NRGreatest1

I've noticed that when they put the MS-3 hyperglides on these mice they report getting a "floaty" feeling due to the slickness in the hyperglides and how light the mouse actually is. I have another set of EC2-B feet which are a little more slower/friction like. I'm wondering if I am going to have trouble controlling this mouse in CSGO when I flick with hyperglides and if I should add the EC2B feet instead. Hmm :thinking: My sunset should be coming in today sooo we'll see what happens haha.


----------



## JackCY

Klopfer said:


> 100%PTFE is milky white and so of course a lil bit transparency
> yea I told them small circles would be good , maybe circles in different sizes ... and then ~12 of them in one package ...


Just make a pack of circles that fit IE3.0, G403, etc. grooves in size. Considering the circles are usually tiny they could make 2-3 sizes and a huge pack of 20 etc. instead of those oversized stock skates.


----------



## senileoldman

ewiggle said:


> Glue? All my hyperglides have double-sided tape. There's no glue. And the feet look the same with the tape off. I only know that because I've ... spent too much time messing with my mouse feet. So there must be another reason here.
> 
> Shouldn't have any extra tilt worth worrying about though, right? Not like you're putting them all in a row on a skinny mouse or putting only 1 foot under there.
> 
> However, unless the feet were made of a stiffer material (metal) then that sphere would have a flat end in a matter of days or less with usage on a hard pad. I only say that because it only took a little bit of time to wear my small circle hyperglide feet to the point where they had a flat slope lol. This was using a glass pad though.


Yeah, double taped is what I was looking for. Corepads use just glue, Hyperglides are double tapped.


----------



## empyr

NRGreatest1 said:


> I've noticed that when they put the MS-3 hyperglides on these mice they report getting a "floaty" feeling due to the slickness in the hyperglides and how light the mouse actually is. I have another set of EC2-B feet which are a little more slower/friction like. I'm wondering if I am going to have trouble controlling this mouse in CSGO when I flick with hyperglides and if I should add the EC2B feet instead. Hmm :thinking: My sunset should be coming in today sooo we'll see what happens haha.


Please post back feedback if you do try the MS-3 Hyperglides on it, I'm curious.


----------



## NRGreatest1

empyr said:


> Please post back feedback if you do try the MS-3 Hyperglides on it, I'm curious.


Just finished installing everything and I played a few hours with it. Here is my album to my sunset. I decided to go with the MS-3 feet. I didn't really get an icy/slippery/floaty feel like some people reported. It's more of a controlled feeling and it goes where I want it to go. This helps with my microadjustments with my one tap readjustment headshotting. It feels like im not fighting the skates like with the EC2-B feet. CeeSA cable+MS-3 feet+Ultralight sunset materials = Literal perfection. I feel like I can say this after buying 15+ mice (addict).

Here are some pics!
https://imgur.com/a/zBya0


----------



## ewiggle

NRGreatest1 said:


> Here are some pics!
> https://imgur.com/a/zBya0


3rd pick down, did you chew half your foot off or something? What's going on there?


----------



## Nx87

ewiggle said:


> 3rd pick down, did you chew half your foot off or something? What's going on there?


Looks like he was experimenting with spare feet from a Zowie ECB, they were kind enough to provide 4 whole sets.


----------



## NRGreatest1

ewiggle said:


> 3rd pick down, did you chew half your foot off or something? What's going on there?





Nx87 said:


> Looks like he was experimenting with spare feet from a Zowie ECB, they were kind enough to provide 4 whole sets.


Bingo! The MS-3 feet fit perfectly, EC2-B too small for the space. Aside from the occasional "meme mouse," the shape of this mouse is phenomenal and I believe one of the top shapes I have ever experienced.


----------



## MaximusFleximus

I rape all my mice from now on.


----------



## Aznlotus161

empyr said:


> The crazy part is, according to a email i got yesterday from Maxgaming who is the EU retailer, the person i spoke to over several emails have no information on any of that >_<
> 
> Makes me wonder if they are restocking their own "shop" first and not sending out more samples to other retailers at the same time


Aw poop, I wouldn't be surprised if FM is being lenient on their estimations to keep us hyped.

They may also stock in house first as you said >_>

I'm just hoping they do not send out refurbs.
@MaximusFleximus And omg is that you sanding down the mouse or ? That poor sunset didn't do anything wrong !


----------



## discoprince

MaximusFleximus said:


> I rape all my mice from now on.


surely there must have been a more clean way to do this, or maybe not at all? what was so uncomfortable about those parts of the mouse?
you must have huge hands mine dont even reach those contact points you demolished.


----------



## ewiggle

discoprince said:


> surely there must have been a more clean way to do this, or maybe not at all? what was so uncomfortable about those parts of the mouse?
> you must have huge hands mine dont even reach those contact points you demolished.


Must have been a better way to word it as well. Sheesh.


----------



## MaximusFleximus

discoprince said:


> surely there must have been a more clean way to do this, or maybe not at all? what was so uncomfortable about those parts of the mouse?
> you must have huge hands mine dont even reach those contact points you demolished.


ringfinger needs a place. 
I'm not mr f^cking Spock you know. 

Why do almost all mice have this stupid crap that you can't place your ringfinger , without having to do the vulcan greeting ?

Look how my hand is in the most natural position possible. Just put your arms on your desk (without mouse) and relax, look at your hands.


----------



## thrillhaus

The ledge on the right side is so you can pick it up easier.

Ring finger placement is not an issue if you claw.


----------



## Avalar

thrillhaus said:


> The ledge on the right side is so you can pick it up easier.
> 
> Ring finger placement is not an issue if you claw.


When I hold almost all mice, at least when left click spamming, my ring finger is in the air. I’m weird lol.


----------



## DazzaInOz

MaximusFleximus said:


> I rape all my mice from now on.





ewiggle said:


> Must have been a better way to word it as well. Sheesh.


Well, it's definitely in the serious crime category! Someone call Law and Order SVU!


----------



## discoprince

MaximusFleximus said:


> ringfinger needs a place.
> I'm not mr f^cking Spock you know.
> 
> Why do almost all mice have this stupid crap that you can't place your ringfinger , without having to do the vulcan greeting ?
> 
> Look how my hand is in the most natural position possible. Just put your arms on your desk (without mouse) and relax, look at your hands.


yeah i know, Spock wasn't an engineer. you would have had to call Scotty.
i hope your future mouse endeavors aren't as destructive and ugly.

live long and prosper.


----------



## Dav0r

Got my ultralight pro sunset replacement, and I'm loving it so far. Coating isn't crazy different going with the sunset, although it reminds me of a lambo color which is neat. Clicks are good and already got the cable replaced as well as the mouse feet. No complaints here. Crazy light as well.


----------



## ncck

Does anyone know why they wouldn't use a rubber cable out of factory (even when they said they would), must be a reason behind it?


----------



## Horsey

Avalar said:


> When I hold almost all mice, at least when left click spamming, my ring finger is in the air. I’m weird lol.


don't worry, you not the only one


----------



## Avalar

ncck said:


> Does anyone know why they wouldn't use a rubber cable out of factory (even when they said they would), must be a reason behind it?


Maybe they’re trying to “pseudo” rebuild their reputation by doing something else customers and potential buyers are asking for, even though they already planned on doing it.

Still, this is my favorite mouse thus far. Paracord is a must have, though.


----------



## senileoldman

After playing with the Ultralight I've been trying the Zowie AM FG again, and man, I didn't know how comfortable the AM was. Damn.

All of my other mice are stored now.


----------



## Alya

senileoldman said:


> After playing with the Ultralight I've been trying the Zowie AM FG again, and man, I didn't know how comfortable the AM was. Damn.
> 
> All of my other mice are stored now.


If the AM didn't have that /\ shape and had sides a bit closer to the FK I'd like it more, but it's really not a bad mouse by any means.


----------



## mjc12

I cannot see myself using any other mouse now. The weight is insane, especially after finally getting a paracord cable after using the mouse for a while. Like nothing I've ever felt. Feels exactly like when I used my friends Ergo 2016 for the first time and insta-bought it while at his house. Mousefeet are all thats holding it back now for me, waiting till IE3.0 hyperglides are in stock on Amazon then this mouse is as close to end game as I'll ever get. Now I just need to find a mousepad thats just as good for me...


----------



## Swaggerfeld

mjc12 said:


> I cannot see myself using any other mouse now. The weight is insane, especially after finally getting a paracord cable after using the mouse for a while. Like nothing I've ever felt. Feels exactly like when I used my friends Ergo 2016 for the first time and insta-bought it while at his house. Mousefeet are all thats holding it back now for me, waiting till IE3.0 hyperglides are in stock on Amazon then this mouse is as close to end game as I'll ever get. Now I just need to find a mousepad thats just as good for me...


Nice, dude! I have the same combination on the way: FM Ultralight Pro Sunset, hyperglide IE3.0, and paracord. What do you think of it on the Artisan Zero? I also have one of those on the way as well... lol. Although it's soft and not extra soft -- had to switch things up somewhere!


----------



## killeraxemannic

ncck said:


> Does anyone know why they wouldn't use a rubber cable out of factory (even when they said they would), must be a reason behind it?


My guess is that they buy the cables separate from the mice in a bulk quantity... I would guess they bought more cables than mice and still have the braided ones they need to use up before buying a new batch of rubber ones.


----------



## Craftyman

AAAAAA!

When are these coming back in stock for North Americans? Can't wait to order my Sunset edition.


----------



## empyr

Craftyman said:


> AAAAAA!
> 
> When are these coming back in stock for North Americans? Can't wait to order my Sunset edition.


They said 4 weeks on the 25th of Feb, but i highly doubt they'll have stock ready by Sunday/Next week, I wouldn't be surprised if we're waiting till late April before any type of real "re-stock" comes.

Better to keep expectations low when it comes to dates and Finalmouse, can only be happily surprised at that point.


----------



## discoprince

mjc12 said:


> Now I just need to find a mousepad thats just as good for me...


I have an Artisan Hien and Hayate a blue zowie gs-r and a qck heavy and I perfer to use the qck heavy with my UL over all the rest of them. glides the smoothest with the stock feet, which feel pretty great to me honestly. i see no need to replace them. not to say it doesn't glide great on the rest of the pads i have but for some reason it just feels like its made for the qck heavy.


----------



## Aznlotus161

discoprince said:


> I have an Artisan Hien and Hayate a blue zowie gs-r and a qck heavy and I perfer to use the qck heavy with my UL over all the rest of them. glides the smoothest with the stock feet, which feel pretty great to me honestly. i see no need to replace them. not to say it doesn't glide great on the rest of the pads i have but for some reason it just feels like its made for the qck heavy.


I can see where you're coming from.

I have used the Qck heavy with it as well even with stock skates--feels accurate and not too floaty.

Now, loving the Zowie GS-R SE (blue)...the black one was terrible for me but maybe I have changed preferences since then.

Agreed with posts above regarding stock/availability of Sunset edition...I'm just happy they're restocking at this point.

It wouldn't surprise me if it's April.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Aznlotus161 said:


> discoprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Artisan Hien and Hayate a blue zowie gs-r and a qck heavy and I perfer to use the qck heavy with my UL over all the rest of them. glides the smoothest with the stock feet, which feel pretty great to me honestly. i see no need to replace them. not to say it doesn't glide great on the rest of the pads i have but for some reason it just feels like its made for the qck heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where you're coming from.
> 
> I have used the Qck heavy with it as well even with stock skates--feels accurate and not too floaty.
> 
> Now, loving the Zowie GS-R SE (blue)...the black one was terrible for me but maybe I have changed preferences since then.
> 
> Agreed with posts above regarding stock/availability of Sunset edition...I'm just happy they're restocking at this point.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if it's April.
Click to expand...

Where can I buy Zowie GS-R SE?


----------



## herbal718

Nawafwabs said:


> Where can I buy Zowie GS-R SE?


http://www.zowiedirect.com/mouse-pads/g-sr-special-edition/g-sr-blue/gsr-special-edition-blue.html

https://www.rexflo.net/products/zowie-g-sr-se-special-edition-blue-for-2017-gaming-mouse-pad-by-benq


----------



## Aznlotus161

Nawafwabs said:


> Where can I buy Zowie GS-R SE?


Yeah, I got mine from Zowie direct even if shipping costed me.

Max gaming has them as well: https://www.maxgaming.com/mousepads/g-sr-se-mousepad


----------



## mjc12

Regarding the Ultralight on the Zero, I will agree with what's been said above that on the QCK Heavy that it feels more accurate and less floaty, but I've gotten so used to the Artisan backing that I cannot use any mousepad that can move around. Might be able to get used to that again, I don't know. The stock feet do feel better on the QCK Heavy if only because when they aren't broken in and the edges are sharp on the XSoft Artisan pad they are very scratchy, but as soon as my stock feet got broken it feels better. Still not as good as hyperglides, but not as bad.


----------



## mjc12

I do prefer how much smoother the QCK feels compared to the Zero, that was a bit of a letdown for when I first got the Zero. Have gotten used to it in the meantime, but would still prefer a smoother mousepad.


----------



## Caketreez

mjc12 said:


> I do prefer how much smoother the QCK feels compared to the Zero, that was a bit of a letdown for when I first got the Zero. Have gotten used to it in the meantime, but would still prefer a smoother mousepad.


Is the Zero that rough? I thought its meant to be a like for like with the QCK


----------



## killeraxemannic

I'm sort of gravitating towards using my Goliathus Speed with the Ultralight now mostly because of the stock mouse feet. I really like the glide of hyperglides & QCK+ but I don't have hypergides for my Ultralight yet. Seems like a speed oriented mousepad is the way to go with the stock feet. I did end up lowering my sensitivity a tad bit with the Goliathus speed. Seemed to help a bit. I played a few games with Tracer in OW and got 45% weapon accuracy on average between the games.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone switch full-time to this mouse that was previously using an FK1 as their main mouse? How does it feel in hand compared to the FK1?


----------



## marlz

gene-z said:


> Anyone switch full-time to this mouse that was previously using an FK1 as their main mouse? How does it feel in hand compared to the FK1?





I did exactly this. Its wider at the front it curves out which I hate but it feels like a slightly wider/taller fk1 with imo a better scroll wheel and clicks. Terrible cable which is improved 100% with a para cord and ms3 hyperglides. Its worth the mods if you like the shape.

I could take some comparison pics of fk1/UL later if that helps?


----------



## equlix

gene-z said:


> Anyone switch full-time to this mouse that was previously using an FK1 as their main mouse? How does it feel in hand compared to the FK1?


 UL feels taller and wider but the weight makes it feel just as nimble as an fk2.


----------



## empyr

Go figures: Got a email yesterday from Finalmouse Support, there apparently is a "slight delay", which adds 2 weeks. I don't know if this is their own website restock or if it's all retailers.


----------



## Swaggerfeld

empyr said:


> Go figures: Got a email yesterday from Finalmouse Support, there apparently is a "slight delay", which adds 2 weeks. I don't know if this is their own website restock or if it's all retailers.


Dang nabbit.


----------



## empyr

I asked if they were restocking the entire "world" or only their own webshop first, they replied with: 

"Yes! We will be stocking our retailers around the globe at this time as well "

Who knows if true, time will tell in 2 weeks time i suppose.


----------



## vanir1337

Love how they can't respond to a single email though.


----------



## hisXLNC

corepad or hyperglides?

hyperglides sent me the wrong skates now and i just saw the post of the new corepads


----------



## Ownedj00

i got hyperglides and find they are good. not sure about the corepad ones thou.


----------



## Klopfer

For me corepad skatez are en par with hyperglides since they made them with rounded edges ( all new models and the well sold older models have rounded edges now )


----------



## killeraxemannic

Got tired of waiting for hyperglides so I just put some EC2B feet on my Ultralight. They definitely work but probably not the best on a super squishy pad as they are quite low. Make sure if you try it that you get them as far out to the edge as you can.


----------



## Caketreez

How sticky is the coating on the sunset edition? Is it at all sticky or more rubbery


----------



## 9000tb

Is there a list somewhere of feet compatible with the Ultralight? I know the G Pro and EC2B ones work, but what else?


----------



## bovi77

marlz said:


> I did exactly this. Its wider at the front it curves out which I hate but it feels like a slightly wider/taller fk1 with imo a better scroll wheel and clicks. Terrible cable which is improved 100% with a para cord and ms3 hyperglides. Its worth the mods if you like the shape.
> 
> I could take some comparison pics of fk1/UL later if that helps?


very accurate comment. the stock cable is deal breaker for me.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Aznlotus161 said:


> Yeah, I got mine from Zowie direct even if shipping costed me.
> 
> Max gaming has them as well: https://www.maxgaming.com/mousepads/g-sr-se-mousepad


thank you <3


----------



## didsomeresearch

which hyperglides do you buy for this mouse?


----------



## Swaggerfeld

didsomeresearch said:


> which hyperglides do you buy for this mouse?


General consensus is Hyperglide MS Optical 1.1/Explorer 3.0. Some people used G Pro but my guess is that the extra surface area of the MS3 skates will prevent the mouse from digging in as much.


----------



## sammkv

didsomeresearch said:


> which hyperglides do you buy for this mouse?


Works fine with the G pro hyperglides. I'm still getting used to the hyperglides though, not used to the insane smoothness of them. Maybe too smooth for me


----------



## didsomeresearch

okay thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## thrillhaus

Alya said:


> If the AM didn't have that /\ shape and had sides a bit closer to the FK I'd like it more, but it's really not a bad mouse by any means.


The I think the / \ slope makes it more comfortable. \ / shaped mice feel kind of unnatural, but they are a bit easier to lift.


----------



## hisXLNC

Caketreez said:


> How sticky is the coating on the sunset edition? Is it at all sticky or more rubbery


not really sticky, more rubbery


----------



## Klynn

hisXLNC said:


> not really sticky, more rubbery


yea it reminds me of like a plastic phone case with that like soft touch rubbery coating


----------



## pigglywiggly

Swaggerfeld said:


> didsomeresearch said:
> 
> 
> 
> which hyperglides do you buy for this mouse?
> 
> 
> 
> General consensus is Hyperglide MS Optical 1.1/Explorer 3.0. Some people used G Pro but my guess is that the extra surface area of the MS3 skates will prevent the mouse from digging in as much.
Click to expand...

Is it confirmed that the MS3’s are not too thick for the sensor? I was looking at various hyperglides and noticed they were the thickest ones. 

Also, what’s the opinion on the sunset grip? Is it worth it? Are the white / black too slippery? I think I like the white color better with the color selections available from ceesa with the paracords


----------



## VESPA5

pigglywiggly said:


> Also, what’s the opinion on the sunset grip? Is it worth it? Are the white / black too slippery? I think I like the white color better with the color selections available from ceesa with the paracords


It'd be nice to formulate an opinion if FM didn't have this mouse sold out for over a month now. They have a website dedicated to advertising everything that is unavailable because they have nothing in stock. Wonderful. It's like walking into a steakhouse to get seated for dinner and the server tells you "Oh by the way, we're out of steaks. Want some water?"


----------



## Avalar

pigglywiggly said:


> Is it confirmed that the MS3’s are not too thick for the sensor? I was looking at various hyperglides and noticed they were the thickest ones.
> 
> Also, what’s the opinion on the sunset grip? Is it worth it? Are the white / black too slippery? I think I like the white color better with the color selections available from ceesa with the paracords


Nah, nothing wrong with regular coating imo.


----------



## Nivity

VESPA5 said:


> It'd be nice to formulate an opinion if FM didn't have this mouse sold out for over a month now. They have a website dedicated to advertising everything that is unavailable because they have nothing in stock. Wonderful. It's like walking into a steakhouse to get seated for dinner and the server tells you "Oh by the way, we're out of steaks. Want some water?"


1 month.
Nixeus is on 4+ months on matte white.


----------



## VESPA5

Nivity said:


> 1 month.
> Nixeus is on 4+ months on matte white.


I guess this pertains to only in the EU. I have never seen the white matte Revel go out of stock here in the U.S. 
https://www.amazon.com/Nixeus-Revel...1522770288&sr=8-1&keywords=nixeus+revel+white


----------



## pigglywiggly

VESPA5 said:


> pigglywiggly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what’s the opinion on the sunset grip? Is it worth it? Are the white / black too slippery? I think I like the white color better with the color selections available from ceesa with the paracords
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be nice to formulate an opinion if FM didn't have this mouse sold out for over a month now. They have a website dedicated to advertising everything that is unavailable because they have nothing in stock. Wonderful. It's like walking into a steakhouse to get seated for dinner and the server tells you "Oh by the way, we're out of steaks. Want some water?"
Click to expand...

Yeah, I’m just expecting it to come back in stock soon because they said 2 weeks ago that they had a little delay that would result in the mouse restocking in 1-2 weeks. Just trying to figure out exactly what I want so I can order quickly when it drops


----------



## Nivity

VESPA5 said:


> I guess this pertains to only in the EU. I have never seen the white matte Revel go out of stock here in the U.S.
> https://www.amazon.com/Nixeus-Revel...1522770288&sr=8-1&keywords=nixeus+revel+white


Yeah EU.
Which is what makes it even worse.
Peter said in December Us market sold out so there was no stock for EU, but I guess that is not true and Nixeus just gave up on the whole EU market.
Which makes me never want to buy another Nixeus product.


----------



## VESPA5

Nivity said:


> Yeah EU.
> Which is what makes it even worse.
> Peter said in December Us market sold out so there was no stock for EU, but I guess that is not true and Nixeus just gave up on the whole EU market.
> Which makes me never want to buy another Nixeus product.


Wow. That's too bad. It's even worse that people outside the U.S. buy the same gaming peripherals we do at triple the cost. In the U.S., shipping ANYTHING internationally is quite costly. Even if the shipping costs were on the buyer's expense, dealing with customs alone takes time and is a pain. Nixeus's base HQ is in Southern California. I don't know if he has other manufacturing locations outside the U.S.


----------



## igz

MaximusFleximus said:


> I rape all my mice from now on.


even though is ugly af i understand you because this was the magic of the G400, i grip it the same way and no other mouse has this...


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

I've said it several times already; Logitech needs to refresh the MX518/G400/s add a fourth pad so it doesnt tilt on side and put in the 3366 sensor retaining the unbraided flexible cable and call it the Logitech Classic


----------



## vanir1337

Kommando Kodiak said:


> I've said it several times already; Logitech needs to refresh the MX518/G400/s add a fourth pad so it doesnt tilt on side and put in the 3366 sensor retaining the unbraided flexible cable and call it the Logitech Classic


Not gonna happen, because alien spaceship looking, flashy flashy full RGB mice are cooler and more 12-16 years olds buy them.


----------



## nyshak

Neither the GPro or G403 look like a Spaceship to me and those are two of their latest models.


----------



## Nivity

MX518 etc series, the worlds worst mouse shape.
I don't mind if that abomination stays in the grave.


----------



## vanir1337

Nivity said:


> MX518 etc series, the worlds worst mouse shape.
> I don't mind if that abomination stays in the grave.


Hope you realize you're very wrong. I don't like the shape either, but it doesn't mean it's bad. A huge number of people loved it.


----------



## discoprince

I've decided the holes on this thing are totally whack. sure the weight reduction is nice but its pretty easy for dust and dead skin to accumulate over time, i have hundreds of hours on mine already and while this issue wasn't apparent at first its becoming one now.

as soon as a mouse comes out thats as light or lighter with no holes in the shell with the same hardware/software or better im out.

im fine with the shape but the holes gotta go.


----------



## ncck

discoprince said:


> I've decided the holes on this thing are totally whack. sure the weight reduction is nice but its pretty easy for dust and dead skin to accumulate over time, i have hundreds of hours on mine already and while this issue wasn't apparent at first its becoming one now.
> 
> as soon as a mouse comes out thats as light or lighter with no holes in the shell with the same hardware/software or better im out.
> 
> im fine with the shape but the holes gotta go.


I just wanted a S1 with better quality control, signature removed, and a rubber cable :l


----------



## VESPA5

ncck said:


> I just wanted a S1 with better quality control, signature removed, and a rubber cable :l


I agree with you. The Scream One had an excellent shape (minus what seemed to be a heavily starched and stiff braided cable) with janky firmware and ghosting problems (never had a problem with the "slamming of the mouse" because I don't slam my mouse when I pick and swipe). Plus that mouse was already light. When the PCB board is exposed like that, it just smells like bad news. Like you better have a can of air nearby to blow off the dust from the PCB board every now and then.


----------



## pigglywiggly

discoprince said:


> I've decided the holes on this thing are totally whack. sure the weight reduction is nice but its pretty easy for dust and dead skin to accumulate over time, i have hundreds of hours on mine already and while this issue wasn't apparent at first its becoming one now.
> 
> as soon as a mouse comes out thats as light or lighter with no holes in the shell with the same hardware/software or better im out.
> 
> im fine with the shape but the holes gotta go.


Can’t you just get a can of compressed air and blow it through the mouse to clean it every now and then? Seems like a pretty simple solution if it works


----------



## killeraxemannic

discoprince said:


> I've decided the holes on this thing are totally whack. sure the weight reduction is nice but its pretty easy for dust and dead skin to accumulate over time, i have hundreds of hours on mine already and while this issue wasn't apparent at first its becoming one now.
> 
> as soon as a mouse comes out thats as light or lighter with no holes in the shell with the same hardware/software or better im out.
> 
> im fine with the shape but the holes gotta go.


I guess it depends on the person. I have a few hundred hours on mine as well and the inside of mine still looks totally clean even with 2 dogs and a cat in the house. Even shining a flashlight into it I don't see any dust or debris inside yet.


----------



## Avalar

killeraxemannic said:


> I guess it depends on the person. I have a few hundred hours on mine as well and the inside of mine still looks totally clean even with 2 dogs and a cat in the house. Even shining a flashlight into it I don't see any dust or debris inside yet.


Same here; 3 cats. I actually kinda dig the holes (haha get it?).


----------



## Nivity

vanir1337 said:


> Hope you realize you're very wrong. I don't like the shape either, but it doesn't mean it's bad. A huge number of people loved it.


What I type about my feelings are very obviously mine. So no, I am not wrong


----------



## vanir1337

Nivity said:


> What I type about my feelings are very obviously mine. So no, I am not wrong


Should write "in my opinion" next time then.


----------



## pigglywiggly

Core pad released finalmouse ultralight skates on eBay. Anyone know how they compare to hyperglide ms3’s?


----------



## Klopfer

pigglywiggly said:


> Core pad released finalmouse ultralight skates on eBay. Anyone know how they compare to hyperglide ms3’s?


I dont own an Ultralight ... but I really like the new versions of corepad with rounded edges ... ( btw 100% PTFE [ Teflon ] )


----------



## weyburn

pigglywiggly said:


> Core pad released finalmouse ultralight skates on eBay. Anyone know how they compare to hyperglide ms3’s?


you can only get it from europe? looking like it'll cost $15 with shipping. if these are a good upgrade i'll totally buy em.


----------



## weyburn

i really would like to change the cord for my mouse, anyone got any suggestions on where to buy a better cord? can't seem to find anywhere selling paracords and idk if i want to make one myself...


----------



## Klopfer

CeeSA sells paracord
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...viewform?c=0&w=1&pageId=118125042007628864474





Corepad shipping costs :
https://www.corepad.de/en/info/conditions-de-livraison-paiement.html


----------



## weyburn

Klopfer said:


> CeeSA sells paracord
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...viewform?c=0&w=1&pageId=118125042007628864474
> https://youtu.be/Nu5cOsWbKGY
> 
> Corepad shipping costs :
> https://www.corepad.de/en/info/conditions-de-livraison-paiement.html


thanks, i said screw it an ordered the feet on ebay for under $13, and i put ina request for the paracord. i really don't like the stiffness of the ultralight cord, so im hoping the ugpraded cord is worth the money lol.


----------



## ncck

Klopfer said:


> I dont own an Ultralight ... but I really like the new versions of corepad with rounded edges ... ( btw 100% PTFE [ Teflon ] )


I was looking at them for my sensei 310, can anyone confirm they're like a fair/lot better than stock? I guess I could order them and figure it out myself too hah


----------



## Klopfer

theyre better, but for me the stock skatez of the sensei310 were good , so I dont think theyre a lot better, but better


----------



## LazyAfternoons

Still no restock for this mouse in EU. They said on Twitter that they're gonna restock it soon but they didn't mention if the EU reseller is gonna receive a new stock too.


----------



## Klynn

weyburn said:


> thanks, i said screw it an ordered the feet on ebay for under $13, and i put ina request for the paracord. i really don't like the stiffness of the ultralight cord, so im hoping the ugpraded cord is worth the money lol.


the paracords ceesa makes are night and day compared to the original ultralight cord even if you unbraided it.


----------



## weyburn

Klynn said:


> the paracords ceesa makes are night and day compared to the original ultralight cord even if you unbraided it.


good to know, thanks a lot!


----------



## Avalar

Nice surprise arrived in the mail today, my new Ultralight Corepad skatez. ^-^ Been waiting to put these on to see how tracking compares to using Hyperglide MS-3's, which are thicker than the stocks. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Avalar

Immediate impressions. Might I say, the mouse either feels slightly more responsive than with the thicker Hyperglides, or the actual DPI is closer to what it should be. Maybe just placebo, but the difference is so minute that you probably wouldn't notice in a game, and would get used to quickly. These are a little scratchier than the Hyperglides, but not bad at all, and still better than any mouse manufacturer's stock feet. These aren't _as_ rounded as the MS-3 Hyperglides, but that's probably because they aren't as thick, nor are they oval-shaped. All in all, a solid buy!


----------



## Klynn

Avalar said:


> Nice surprise arrived in the mail today, my new Ultralight Corepad skatez. ^-^ Been waiting to put these on to see how tracking compares to using Hyperglide MS-3's, which are thicker than the stocks. I'll let you guys know.


where did you order them and how long did they take to arrive?


----------



## Avalar

Ordered March 16th, arrived today. I think it took a little longer than usual because they weren't yet in stock when I ordered them.


----------



## pez

I ordered 2 months ago as of yesterday and still nothing (they even said they were still in stock at the time of my order). Guess it's time to request an update again.


----------



## Klopfer

2months ago they cant be in stock, they were in production at this time ...
Edit:
If I remember correct, mid last week the Information changed from ~1-2 weeks into 1-3 days ( for Germany )


----------



## idiotekniQues

When are they coming back in stock (USA)? I've been checking every other day since the other week and they always say out of stock.


----------



## frunction

idiotekniQues said:


> When are they coming back in stock (USA)? I've been checking every other day since the other week and they always say out of stock.


I'm sure it all depends on the alibaba factory schedule.


----------



## biscojoe

frunction said:


> I'm sure it all depends on the alibaba factory schedule.


I emailed them and they returned my email saying they will be back in stock in 1 week.

Let's hope that is the case.


----------



## empyr

They keep saying one more week, one more week. They were supposed to have been restocked +2 weeks ago already


----------



## hisXLNC

Avalar said:


> Immediate impressions. Might I say, the mouse either feels slightly more responsive than with the thicker Hyperglides, or the actual DPI is closer to what it should be. Maybe just placebo, but the difference is so minute that you probably wouldn't notice in a game, and would get used to quickly. These are a little scratchier than the Hyperglides, but not bad at all, and still better than any mouse manufacturer's stock feet. These aren't _as_ rounded as the MS-3 Hyperglides, but that's probably because they aren't as thick, nor are they oval-shaped. All in all, a solid buy!


I just got mine as well and removed my hyperglides ms-3 to try them. Im not as enthused as you are due to the scratchiness. I think the added thickness in the hyperglides give it a smoother feel when moving. something feels very minutely different in the tracking and I think that you may be right in saying the extra thickness in the ms-3 was the cause of the difference.

havent had them on long enough to draw a final conclusion to see if ill just throw on the 2nd pair of hyperglides on again.

Both are better than the stock feet for sure, but the corepadz due to being same shape and thinner than the ms3's do have that slight scratchiness


----------



## pigglywiggly

hisXLNC said:


> Avalar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate impressions. Might I say, the mouse either feels slightly more responsive than with the thicker Hyperglides, or the actual DPI is closer to what it should be. Maybe just placebo, but the difference is so minute that you probably wouldn't notice in a game, and would get used to quickly. These are a little scratchier than the Hyperglides, but not bad at all, and still better than any mouse manufacturer's stock feet. These aren't _as_ rounded as the MS-3 Hyperglides, but that's probably because they aren't as thick, nor are they oval-shaped. All in all, a solid buy!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got mine as well and removed my hyperglides ms-3 to try them. Im not as enthused as you are due to the scratchiness. I think the added thickness in the hyperglides give it a smoother feel when moving. something feels very minutely different in the tracking and I think that you may be right in saying the extra thickness in the ms-3 was the cause of the difference.
> 
> havent had them on long enough to draw a final conclusion to see if ill just throw on the 2nd pair of hyperglides on again.
> 
> Both are better than the stock feet for sure, but the corepadz due to being same shape and thinner than the ms3's do have that slight scratchiness
Click to expand...

Do the ms3s have a negative impact on the tracking?


----------



## hisXLNC

pigglywiggly said:


> Do the ms3s have a negative impact on the tracking?


i didnt notice it until i switched to the corepadz. I think because of the low lod the extra thickness of the ms3 makes it closer to the limit before it stops tracking.

Again, its barely noticeable and I wouldnt have noticed it at all if i didnt switch to the corepadz. 

if you push down on your mouse at all the corepadz are scratchy


----------



## JackCY

empyr said:


> They keep saying one more week, one more week. They were supposed to have been restocked +2 weeks ago already


Next week next year.


----------



## empyr

JackCY said:


> empyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> They keep saying one more week, one more week. They were supposed to have been restocked +2 weeks ago already
> 
> 
> 
> Next week next year.
Click to expand...

Yup.

This week is either going to be great or a major letdown. I'm not holding my breath for Finalmeme to hold true to their word at this point.


----------



## pigglywiggly

hisXLNC said:


> pigglywiggly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the ms3s have a negative impact on the tracking?
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt notice it until i switched to the corepadz. I think because of the low lod the extra thickness of the ms3 makes it closer to the limit before it stops tracking.
> 
> Again, its barely noticeable and I wouldnt have noticed it at all if i didnt switch to the corepadz.
> 
> if you push down on your mouse at all the corepadz are scratchy
Click to expand...

Hmm, so the hyperglides slide better but the tracking isn’t as good. I wonder if sanding down the ridges where the mouse feet gets rid of the scratching with the core pads


----------



## gunit2004

Lots and lots of Overwatch pro's using this mouse.

One of them posted this today, lol. Seems like typical Finalmouse quality with side buttons eventually imploding into the mouse:

https://twitter.com/jakeow/status/985678439914004480


----------



## Avalar

gunit2004 said:


> Lots and lots of Overwatch pro's using this mouse.
> 
> One of them posted this today, lol. Seems like typical Finalmouse quality with side buttons eventually imploding into the mouse:
> 
> https://twitter.com/jakeow/status/985678439914004480


Not gonna say it isn't possible, but there's no proof the guy didn't just push the button too hard and break it. Haven't heard about it from anyone else.

Gamer rage, ya know.


----------



## gunit2004

Avalar said:


> Not gonna say it isn't possible, but there's no proof the guy didn't just push the button too hard and break it. Haven't heard about it from anyone else.
> 
> Gamer rage, ya know.


One of the side buttons imploded (not all the way) but pushed into the mouse considerably on 2 copies of the Scream One I had... Since it's basically the same mouse, not surprising it would happen on this one either. And I definitely wasn't pushing it too hard or anything of that sort. It's simply not built to last.


----------



## b0z0

gunit2004 said:


> One of the side buttons imploded (not all the way) but pushed into the mouse considerably on 2 copies of the Scream One I had... Since it's basically the same mouse, not surprising it would happen on this one either. And I definitely wasn't pushing it too hard or anything of that sort. It's simply not built to last.


I'd have to forcefully push in order to break my Ultralight like that.


----------



## JackCY

It should be quite obvious from internal photos what the problem is when it comes to side buttons design. Looking at Scream One, well if there is no support for the side buttons PCB from top shell and buttons do not have a stop point within bottom or top shell then they are forced to stop by the side buttons PCB and that one sure can be bent inward no problem, if not on day 0 then give it a couple years of wear and it will eventually break off from the main PCB even from all the pounding received by pressing side buttons. There needs to be stops in the shell for side buttons and PCB at best also supported not only soldered and wishing for it to hold.


----------



## DazzaInOz

JackCY said:


> It should be quite obvious from internal photos what the problem is when it comes to side buttons design. Looking at Scream One, well if there is no support for the side buttons PCB from top shell and buttons do not have a stop point within bottom or top shell then they are forced to stop by the side buttons PCB and that one sure can be bent inward no problem, if not on day 0 then give it a couple years of wear and it will eventually break off from the main PCB even from all the pounding received by pressing side buttons. There needs to be stops in the shell for side buttons and PCB at best also supported not only soldered and wishing for it to hold.


I just opened my G403 and it's like a work of art compared to every other mouse I've been inside! Absolute PIA to get around in there but such solid design. That is something worth paying $70 for...but a finalmouse


----------



## Nivity

DazzaInOz said:


> I just opened my G403 and it's like a work of art compared to every other mouse I've been inside! Absolute PIA to get around in there but such solid design. That is something worth paying $70 for...but a finalmouse


G403 have its problems with the sidebuttons as well.
Too much room so they make a boing sound if your finger stick to the glossy sidebuttons.

I fixed mine by stuffing some paracord in there to make it tighter, no more annoying booooing.

Been like that on all my 6 G403 I had, including the several I tested in stores.

However yeah, the overall quality feel inside a g403 is superb.


----------



## Swaggerfeld

My order placed in mid-March from Maxgaming shipped today! Ultralight Pro Sunset!


----------



## empyr

Swaggerfeld said:


> My order placed in mid-March from Maxgaming shipped today! Ultralight Pro Sunset!


Whut. I ordered one on the 30th of January and I haven't gotten a email about anything being sent out. 

Screenshot?


----------



## domi1711

I received a shipping notice from maxgaming yesterday. I was pretty euphoric until i saw that they only shipped the hyperglide skates, not the mouse 😕
Ordered in the beginning of march btw. Maxgamimg confirmed availability of the mouse in this month (april).


----------



## empyr

Yeah thought as much, they have no date besides "most likely april" so either Finalmouse isn't actually restocking this week or they can't say anything (based on the tweet they sent out yday). Odds are Finalmeme lied again and the whole restocking in 1 week is another bs statement. Pretty sad they can't hold their word on anything.


----------



## pez

biscojoe said:


> I emailed them and they returned my email saying they will be back in stock in 1 week.
> 
> Let's hope that is the case.


I got the same response in my email. I'll give it a couple more weeks before I just request my money back. 

If I wanted to order from Massdrop, I would have. Otherwise, after two months, my $70 could've at least accrued a few cents of interest .


----------



## SynergyCB

First time using a paracord for a mouse. It really does feel wireless! Also added some fresh 3.0 Hyperglide mouse skates


----------



## empyr

I have gotten confirmation that Finalmouse has shipped out their stock to Maxgaming, shipment is on the way + clearance in customs.


----------



## Swaggerfeld

empyr said:


> Whut. I ordered one on the 30th of January and I haven't gotten a email about anything being sent out.
> 
> Screenshot?





domi1711 said:


> I received a shipping notice from maxgaming yesterday. I was pretty euphoric until i saw that they only shipped the hyperglide skates, not the mouse 😕
> Ordered in the beginning of march btw. Maxgamimg confirmed availability of the mouse in this month (april).





empyr said:


> Yeah thought as much, they have no date besides "most likely april" so either Finalmouse isn't actually restocking this week or they can't say anything (based on the tweet they sent out yday). Odds are Finalmeme lied again and the whole restocking in 1 week is another bs statement. Pretty sad they can't hold their word on anything.


Ahhh.... Alas, I have been foiled! I received a notification with the same orderid stating it had been shipped. I logged in after reading your replies to a disheartening "partially delivered." I can only assume they have shipped the hyperglides without the Ultralight Pro.


----------



## idiotekniQues

the more i read about the finalmouse, which i want, the more i feel that the next shipment is on a boat somewhere with no port in sight


----------



## empyr

idiotekniQues said:


> the more i read about the finalmouse, which i want, the more i feel that the next shipment is on a boat somewhere with no port in sight


Don't say that 😞 maxgaming told me it's this week or the next unless something weird occurs


----------



## sweol

I have both the screamone and ultralight pro sunset.

the screamone was designed in california, and inhouse it was coded on a NXP LPC11U34 ARM CORTEX M0

the ultralight pro is a holtek ht68fb560 same as the DM1 PRO S, which uses the same software so can acutally change the frequency from 500 to 1000hz

The feel of the ultralight pro is different to that of the screamone, the raw snappy feel you get with the screamone is very nice and crisp, screamone had quality issues but the build is quiet nice.

The ultralight however has very good quality build, the feel is quiet the opposite, it has a very straight yaw, and pitch feels like its difficult to push, the weight might is a factor, but it feels like there are sensor differences.

It is interesting because you would think they would of used the same build specs and just with better weight and QC.

something to think about.


----------



## Cherryking14

SynergyCB said:


> First time using a paracord for a mouse. It really does feel wireless! Also added some fresh 3.0 Hyperglide mouse skates


Awesome looking mouse! How does it feel on the HyperX pad? Do you have any other pads to compare it to?


----------



## pigglywiggly

Shout out to finalmouse with yet another week of feeding people lies about when the mouse is going to be restocked.


----------



## Ukkooh

Has the 1000hz update tool been released for the ultralight yet?


----------



## gunit2004

Ukkooh said:


> Has the 1000hz update tool been released for the ultralight yet?


Just use the DM1 Pro S software? Does the exact thing you are looking for.

Otherwise you are going to be waiting an eternity.


----------



## empyr

Ukkooh said:


> Has the 1000hz update tool been released for the ultralight yet?


They won't release one themselves. They said the Ultralight is operating optimally at 500Hz.

As gunit2004 said, the Pro S software has worked just fine for a lot of people


----------



## empyr

pigglywiggly said:


> Shout out to finalmouse with yet another week of feeding people lies about when the mouse is going to be restocked.


Well Maxgaming is waiting for the shipment to arrive, but yes the whole "1 week" / mid-April was another yet made up date by Finalmeme


----------



## idiotekniQues

empyr said:


> Well Maxgaming is waiting for the shipment to arrive, but yes the whole "1 week" / mid-April was another yet made up date by Finalmeme


by the time finalmouse gets this mythical shipment in, I'll be broke out of all my gaming peripheral moneys buying other brand mice to try out


----------



## Plautus

how hard are the mouse button 1 and 2 to click?
I want a mouse with very light clicks, like deathadder or lighter. My old Logitech G9x had the lightest.
I currently get pain from clicking (deathadder and other mice), so I wanna know if the clicks are lighter or harder.


----------



## t3ram

they are on the harder side


----------



## Plautus

oh ****


----------



## Plautus

I wanted them to be super light


----------



## Klynn

yea sorry theyre not really that light clicks, but they do have a nice tactile feel and are not mushy feeling imo. also to note now that im used to UL pro my logitech g pro clicks feel too light now lol like i click it when i dont mean to. and paired with how light the mouse is when paracorded all other mice feel pretty darn heavy so its a nice trade off


----------



## hisXLNC

anyone know of a way to lock the dpi button? i find it switching accidentally far too often


----------



## Exposal

use the dm1 pro s software


----------



## ewiggle

t3ram said:


> they are on the harder side


Would be nice if someone could measure it and give a number with a unit in grams. Even if you don't have a scale you could just hold some coins ontop of the shell until the click activates and then just count up the value of the coin weights.

For example, a lighter switch like a gpro or ventus r needs 45 grams to push the left click down whereas a heavier switch like a zowie needs around 100 grams.


----------



## solz

bro this wait is killing me, can finalmouse hurry the * up.


----------



## marlz

Has anyone here tried putting 3m carbon wrap on the sides of the UL?


----------



## lubu1

how long for Finalmouse to restock?
It takes so ******* long


----------



## ewiggle

lubu1 said:


> how long for Finalmouse to restock?
> It takes so ******* long


You can wait just a little bit more. I believe.


----------



## fourthavenue

marlz said:


> Has anyone here tried putting 3m carbon wrap on the sides of the UL?


The carbon fiber tape is not real carbon fabric. It's made from vinyl.
And what's the point of doing this? Being more stylish? Or better friction for grip?


----------



## Plautus

I am currently using a deathadder Elite, and still find the clicks a bit hard. I want a mouse with as light clicks as my old Logitech G9x that never gave my finger pain from clicking


----------



## Plautus

Gpro has not especially light clicks, but lighter than all these recent mice that have too hard clicks.
My old Logitech G9x never gave me pain from spam clicking. THe buttons were super light, or the G303, or the Ninox Venator.

I get pain from new gaming mice, like G403 (crazy stiff clicks), Gpro is also on the harder side but a bit better, even Deathadder Elite seems not so light (didn't the Deathadder chroma have super light clicks? - in my memory)

I want a mouse with that I can click as much as I want I wont ever get pain.


----------



## Plautus

I also want to buy a finalmouse ultra pro, bc I like light mice. But if the buttons are heavier to click than on a deathadder, I wont buy that for sure.


----------



## vanir1337

Plautus said:


> I also want to buy a finalmouse ultra pro, bc I like light mice. But if the buttons are heavier to click than on a deathadder, I wont buy that for sure.


You know you can edit your posts right? So you don't have to flood the forum.
Also just solder in a set of D2F-01F's and you're set.


----------



## hisXLNC

Exposal said:


> use the dm1 pro s software



thanks a lot. works great


----------



## Plautus

vanir1337 said:


> You know you can edit your posts right? So you don't have to flood the forum.
> Also just solder in a set of D2F-01F's and you're set.


wow I can modify that thing so much without ruining the mouse?


----------



## Plautus

I just ordered it. How long will I have to wait approximately?


----------



## idiotekniQues

still showing sold out to me here in the US


----------



## Plautus

I bought it in the EU


----------



## SPapaJr

I'll just say this- if you all purchase this, you hopefully won't ever have to contact support.

Sent my original email to FM on the 4th of April, received an email 5 days later asking for video proof (sticking right click). Sent link to video and nothing since then. Sent the link 3 times so far. 

No response for 2 weeks.

Request opened 23 days ago and counting.


----------



## idiotekniQues

according to their twitter feed it will be just a few more days


----------



## Avalar

idiotekniQues said:


> according to their twitter feed it will be just a few more days


According to their Twitter was a lot of things that were supposed to happen but didn't lol.


----------



## fuzzybass

Yea........ that and the potential QC probs are why I didn't buy this mouse. Just not worth the headache, I thought, and perhaps I made the right call, LOL.


----------



## ewiggle

Avalar said:


> According to their Twitter was a lot of things that were supposed to happen but didn't lol.


Does your finalmouse work on any of your glass pads? Been curious about that.


----------



## Avalar

ewiggle said:


> Does your finalmouse work on any of your glass pads? Been curious about that.


Haven’t tried it, actually. I can check when I get home.


----------



## ewiggle

Avalar said:


> Haven’t tried it, actually. I can check when I get home.


Ah thanks. If you're capable, could you also measure the click weight for your LMB? I use coins to measure mine but if you have a scale .... - if not it's fine. Would be satisfied to know if it works on glass or not.


----------



## idiotekniQues

This mouse is becoming less and less appealing the more time I have to think about it and the lack of any support I'll get for it afterwards if needed. If it came in stock a few days ago I'd definitely have ordered it but now I'm thinking twice.


----------



## Nilizum

I wonder if they're ever going to release a smaller version of this.


----------



## equlix

Nilizum said:


> I wonder if they're ever going to release a smaller version of this.


I did't know I wanted this until now. A smaller UL would be sick.


----------



## Avalar

ewiggle said:


> Ah thanks. If you're capable, could you also measure the click weight for your LMB? I use coins to measure mine but if you have a scale .... - if not it's fine. Would be satisfied to know if it works on glass or not.


Shoot, sorry. Forgot about it last night. Tonight for reals.

I wish I had tools like that too lol. Don’t even have a basic scale. What’s that gauge on a rope that measures the amount of force required to pull something? One of those would be nice, too.

Edit: Tracking on my black Frostpad feels 100% (or, at least, the same that it does on my Zero) with Corepad skatez.

Oh, and the clicks. Short version: they take more weight to push than any of my Logitech mice, but much less than my ZA11, and other gaming mice I've used. The buttons travel about as much as they do on Logitech mice (besides the G303, which is even better), but it takes a bit more force. I think it's because the button bends more than they do on Logitech mice.


----------



## ewiggle

Avalar said:


> Shoot, sorry. Forgot about it last night. Tonight for reals.
> 
> I wish I had tools like that too lol. Don’t even have a basic scale. What’s that gauge on a rope that measures the amount of force required to pull something? One of those would be nice, too.
> 
> Edit: Tracking on my black Frostpad feels 100% (or, at least, the same that it does on my Zero) with Corepad skatez.
> 
> Oh, and the clicks. Short version: they take more weight to push than any of my Logitech mice, but much less than my ZA11, and other gaming mice I've used. The buttons travel about as much as they do on Logitech mice (besides the G303, which is even better), but it takes a bit more force. I think it's because the button bends more than they do on Logitech mice.


Ah thanks for the updates! Pretty surprising about the tracking, I would've assumed there would be some skipping and an impact to the LOD that's apparently not changeable.


----------



## Nivity

Is the coating different in any way between the White and Black?
Someone that tried both and could feel a difference?

Don't really feel it's worth 200sek/20$ more for the Sunset.


----------



## Plautus

how do the clicks of the finalmouse compare to the deathadder or the g403?

which mouse buttons are lighter to click? do u know?


----------



## empyr

Nivity said:


> Is the coating different in any way between the White and Black?
> Someone that tried both and could feel a difference?
> 
> Don't really feel it's worth 200sek/20$ more for the Sunset.


A lot of people said it isn't that big of a difference, don't own a UL myself however but hopefully soon.


----------



## discoprince

Nivity said:


> Is the coating different in any way between the White and Black?
> Someone that tried both and could feel a difference?
> 
> Don't really feel it's worth 200sek/20$ more for the Sunset.


somewhere in this thread i saw someone mention the feel between the whiteblack/sunset wasn't worth the price difference. 

i've had the black one since launch and i have no complaints as far as the coating goes...


----------



## Plautus

I just ordered g403 as well. 
I realized I cant aim with deathadder, the shell is just too weird. Final mouse has a similar shape tho. However with the intellig mouse shape I could aim well. I guess deathadder is just too weird, in the middle so narrow and then in the back and top so wide, makes no sense. I hope finalmouse shape fits me.


----------



## Plautus

or maybe if the clicks are really that bad again, I buy better switches and try to modify the mouse ( I dont know how to do that, but have heard it's not hard).


----------



## Plautus

dont want to wait any longer.


----------



## ryan92084

Plautus said:


> I just ordered g403 as well.
> snip





Plautus said:


> double snip





Plautus said:


> triple snip


Maybe a new mouse will help you to not misclick on reply instead of


----------



## empyr

So, at this point it looks like Maxgaming has no idea on arrival of the stock either. They said specifically it was latest arriving last week, and it does not seem like anything will happen this week either. Not really sure what to think anymore, feels like a massive joke at this point. Been waiting for a Sunset since late January. 😐


----------



## SPapaJr

Still have not heard back from support:

27 days since I first contacted support and 18 days since their last reply.

Such garbage support.


----------



## JustinSane

SPapaJr said:


> Still have not heard back from support:
> 
> 27 days since I first contacted support and 18 days since their last reply.
> 
> Such garbage support.


I never got a reply about my sensor snapping issue. The sensor in mine snaps randomly in random directions.


----------



## frunction

How does this company still sell out their mice?


----------



## discoprince

frunction said:


> How does this company still sell out their mice?


it seems their product was so successful it overwhelmed them. not a bad problem to have if you're a company, not so great for anyone waiting around to buy one.


----------



## DazzaInOz

At this point FM should just call the next batch 'second edition' even though there is no real changes (just update the fw to 1000hz) and then discontinue it in favor of a new 'end game' mouse!


----------



## empyr

discoprince said:


> frunction said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this company still sell out their mice?
> 
> 
> 
> it seems their product was so successful it overwhelmed them. not a bad problem to have if you're a company, not so great for anyone waiting around to buy one.
Click to expand...

Well, the problem is honestly that they are spewing out dates for restocking and never doing so. Technically they should have been restocked back in late March according to FM themselves at the time.


----------



## pez

It's been two weeks since I got an email saying that 'next week we will have stock'. Ok FinalMouse...I'd be fine if they were transparent with their customers, but at this point, I'll just wait for it to be a nice surprise in the mail. It's a shame I'm seeing streamers getting extra Sunset edition copies to do giveaways but I can't even get my basic white one.


----------



## empyr

For anybody in EU, Maxgaming will be getting stock tomorrow (03-05-2018). It's on their site, all 3 colors.


----------



## ichocs

I bought it the 9th of april on maxgaming, and now it seems that it could (finally) be sent to me tomorrow, as I know the cable is stiff I'll order a CeeSa paracord, but now I wonder which skatez should I buy for this mouse, as it seems that hyperglides one interfere with the accuracy of the sensor. Do you guys have any recommandations ? I saw that MS 3.0 skatez and logitech G PRO hyperglides were used, as well as the corepad finalmouse (but I have been told they were scratching the mousepad). 
Thanks you in advance for your answers !


----------



## Nivity

Maxgaming.se also have tomorrow (talked to them today and said the shipment is close to them so they should get it tomorrow)

Looking forward to trying this thing and see how it is.
I ordered a White one, could not justify 200sek/20$ for the sunset.
The sunset is almost the most expensive wired mouse on the market.


----------



## pigglywiggly

Anyone know if I make an order now through the USA site of Maxgaming, am I guaranteed to get one? Also, does anyone know how long it takes for shipping from max gaming (Germany) to the USA?


----------



## -IIToRII-

I order mine on the 26th of February , I Almost forgot about it  
Still hasn't received a shipping notification, and maxgaming hasn't update their "stock" status yet. 

Well well, i wonder if they made any changes based on the feedback, like a better cable .


----------



## VESPA5

A few of my friends ordered this mouse from FinalMouse directly in early February. They're STILL in backlog. First the FM Scream One 1st and 2nd edition kerfuffle, now this. It's bad when a small company like this markets a mouse like this only to have their website have EVERYTHING sold out for months. It's bad marketing to have a website that has nothing for sale because your supply can't meet the demand.


----------



## empyr

Maxgaming has just received the shipment and they will be sending out the orders accordingly.


----------



## Nivity

Ordered mine 2 days ago and it's shipped now from maxgaming.se, which means they got plenty of them in the shipment.


----------



## Horsey

stupid question

can the mouse be slippery? after looking at the holes i don't think it can

but the classic ergo 2 matte finish was very slippery and unsble for me so im scared its gonna be the same

i have order the black version


----------



## dwnfall

About to give this mouse a shot, going to order it now from Maxgaming where can I get the paracord mod cable since I don't know how to make my own? Much love.


----------



## empyr

dwnfall said:


> About to give this mouse a shot, going to order it now from Maxgaming where can I get the paracord mod cable since I don't know how to make my own? Much love.


CeeSA here on the forum 🙂


----------



## menismyforte

Horsey said:


> stupid question
> 
> can the mouse be slippery? after looking at the holes i don't think it can
> 
> but the classic ergo 2 matte finish was very slippery and unsble for me so im scared its gonna be the same
> 
> i have order the black version


I'm posting a video tonight that has this and a bunch of other FAQ covered in it but I can tell you personally (i have them side by side) that i HATE the finish on the ergo 2 which sucks because i love the shape. I also find it to be slippery; it feels like someone took a paint brush and just painted on 1 coat of color lol.

The ultralight doesn't feel this way though at all.


----------



## Plautus

vanir1337 said:


> You know you can edit your posts right? So you don't have to flood the forum.
> Also just solder in a set of D2F-01F's and you're set.


are the D2F-01F switches the lightest? I want as light as g303 buttons on my G403.
The g403 buttons are way too hard.
I just read that D2FC-F-7N are like d2f-01f switches with the same 75g click force, and are built in all logitech mice.
Then how come g303 clicks feel so much lighter than g403's ?


----------



## hyp36rmax

frunction said:


> How does this company still sell out their mice?



Most likely because they can't keep up with demand. Heard their cashflow is crap and cant produce a steady cycle of products, which also affects their marketing and lack of support (Manpower). I'd imagine the best approach for them is to increase their QA post production prior to shipping at the latest and beef up their customer support post sales.

Just picked up a Sunset and white one for market research :thumb:


----------



## Horsey

menismyforte said:


> I'm posting a video tonight that has this and a bunch of other FAQ covered in it but I can tell you personally (i have them side by side) that i HATE the finish on the ergo 2 which sucks because i love the shape. I also find it to be slippery; it feels like someone took a paint brush and just painted on 1 coat of color lol.
> 
> The ultralight doesn't feel this way though at all.


the 2016 classic ergo and scream one has the best coating, i heard the Sunset is different, more like a plain plastic so i thought paying 20$ is not worth it


----------



## Nilizum

So is finallymouse going to finally have more stock May 5th?


----------



## Talon720

I wanted to try this mouse out but after finding out they chose 500hz leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I might not be able to tell the difference between 500hz or 1000hz but I feel like they are hiding a flaw by limiting the mouse polling rate.


----------



## Dizzee_B

Looks like Maxgaming are already out of stock on the Sunset and the white models (they only re-stocked yesterday)...

Update*
Maxgaming site has now sold out of stock with no confirmed 'incoming' date.


----------



## Plautus

yes mine is getting ready being shipped


----------



## Nivity

Bah, stupid post office messed up so won't get mine until Monday.


----------



## ncck

Talon720 said:


> I wanted to try this mouse out but after finding out they chose 500hz leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I might not be able to tell the difference between 500hz or 1000hz but I feel like they are hiding a flaw by limiting the mouse polling rate.


Most people who swapped to 1000hz haven't had any issues from what I've read. I think they literally chose it just for 'ultimate consistency' buzzword. Basically at 500hz the polling never changes but at 1000 it might fling around a little from like 9xx-10xx

I can't say something like that has ever affected me in a game but it's whatever. You can make it 1000hz if you want to


----------



## VESPA5

They're finally in stock here in the U.S. Mine is arriving next week. With that said, is the only workaround to get this mouse off of the default 500hz via the DM1 Pro S firmware update tool? Or did FinalMouse finally release some sort of tool already?


----------



## ncck

VESPA5 said:


> They're finally in stock here in the U.S. Mine is arriving next week. With that said, is the only workaround to get this mouse off of the default 500hz via the DM1 Pro S firmware update tool? Or did FinalMouse finally release some sort of tool already?


Pretty sure it's the DM tool, although I did see some people linking the old classic ergo 1000hz tool but I'd ask around before trying that one


----------



## rezolve

Gutted I missed it on Max gaming, they sold out so quickly...


----------



## anderzon

So whats the consensus on the best replacement mouse skates for the UL? I see that the g pro hyperglides are sold out on amazon


----------



## ewiggle

anderzon said:


> So whats the consensus on the best replacement mouse skates for the UL? I see that the g pro hyperglides are sold out on amazon


I'm curious if the mouse still tracks if you put EC hyperglides on the bottom of the thing.


----------



## Nivity

anderzon said:


> So whats the consensus on the best replacement mouse skates for the UL? I see that the g pro hyperglides are sold out on amazon


Do the G pro skates even work?
They are 0.85mm, which is very thick.
Since LOD is already low, increasing distance to sensor, would that not destroy the tracking.


----------



## dwnfall

Nivity said:


> Do the G pro skates even work?
> They are 0.85mm, which is very thick.
> Since LOD is already low, increasing distance to sensor, would that not destroy the tracking.


I know TFue a popular Fortnite streamer uses the G Pro skates on the Ultralight, so they must work.


----------



## mjc12

I know for a fact the Intellimouse Hyperglides work for sure on the Ultralight, I have them on my mouse and they work flawlessly.


----------



## Avalar

Nivity said:


> Do the G pro skates even work?
> They are 0.85mm, which is very thick.
> Since LOD is already low, increasing distance to sensor, would that not destroy the tracking.


_should_ work fine for _most_ pads. For example, I can occasionally get even my G Pro to spin out on the Artisan Raiden using G Pro Hyperglides, with and without surface tuning. Same thing with the Ultralight and Intellimouse skates. Couldn’t get it to happen with Corepad’s skatez for the Ultralight. While the Raiden isn’t an optimal surface for tracking, it still goes to show that the different feet affect it.


----------



## idiotekniQues

mjc12 said:


> I know for a fact the Intellimouse Hyperglides work for sure on the Ultralight, I have them on my mouse and they work flawlessly.


nm


----------



## Klynn

i initially got g pro hyperglides for mine and used them up until i got the corepad skates in to try those and yes due to the thickness of the hyperglides it makes the LOD lower, youll need to lift the mouse a tad more with the corepads. but after the corepads wore in imo feels smooth as butter on my QcK+ Limited not scratchy too much at all(the hyperglides were smoother from the start though), but i also dont press down hard on my mouse and the QcK+ limited is pretty silky smooth, much more glide than original QcK.

P.S. i personally like the corepad skates because it makes the LOD closer to out of the box with stock skates, which just feels and work better for me. some prefer ultra low lod like logitech mice


----------



## pierow

I just noticed the scroll wheel rubber ring can freely spin on the plastic wheel without actually moving the wheel if you don't put enough pressure on it. I only noticed just now after owning it for a while so hopefully it doesn't continue to lose its grip or I'll have to glue it. Right now I think it's only an issue if I'm putting almost no pressure on it just browsing and it only does it in certain spots.


----------



## Avalar

pierow said:


> I just noticed the scroll wheel rubber ring can freely spin on the plastic wheel without actually moving the wheel if you don't put enough pressure on it. I only noticed just now after owning it for a while so hopefully it doesn't continue to lose its grip or I'll have to glue it. Right now I think it's only an issue if I'm putting almost no pressure on it just browsing and it only does it in certain spots.


Mine doesn’t do that. Doesn’t sound normal to me.


----------



## menismyforte

pierow said:


> I just noticed the scroll wheel rubber ring can freely spin on the plastic wheel without actually moving the wheel if you don't put enough pressure on it. I only noticed just now after owning it for a while so hopefully it doesn't continue to lose its grip or I'll have to glue it. Right now I think it's only an issue if I'm putting almost no pressure on it just browsing and it only does it in certain spots.


def not normal o.o


----------



## pez

VESPA5 said:


> A few of my friends ordered this mouse from FinalMouse directly in early February. They're STILL in backlog. First the FM Scream One 1st and 2nd edition kerfuffle, now this. It's bad when a small company like this markets a mouse like this only to have their website have EVERYTHING sold out for months. It's bad marketing to have a website that has nothing for sale because your supply can't meet the demand.


Yep, this is currently what I'm going through. Though they had the nads to advertise that at midnight, they're doing one final run of the Sunset edition...


----------



## pigglywiggly

I’ve heard/ seen the sensor is unstable at 1000hz. I definitely want to try changing it to 1000hz with the dm software myself and see. However if it is unstable, will it go back to being stable like stock if I use the software to change it back to 500hz? I would assume so, but I would like to be certain it will before messing with the software


----------



## idiotekniQues

How long does final mouse take to ship usually?

Also do you get a confirmation email from finalmouse or just a paypal receipt? All I got was paypal which I find strange.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## empyr

idiotekniQues said:


> How long does final mouse take to ship usually?
> 
> Also do you get a confirmation email from finalmouse or just a paypal receipt? All I got was paypal which I find strange.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I believe Finalmouse said processing orders on their own site will take +1 week. I assume that's where you ordered.


----------



## idiotekniQues

empyr said:


> I believe Finalmouse said processing orders on their own site will take +1 week. I assume that's where you ordered.


Yes I ordered from their north american 'store'

I guess ordering a final mouse is the anti-Amazon way of doing e-commerce


----------



## idiotekniQues

but seriously, did anyone who ordered a final mouse in this last batch get a confirmation email besides one from paypal?


----------



## ncck

idiotekniQues said:


> but seriously, did anyone who ordered a final mouse in this last batch get a confirmation email besides one from paypal?


I ordered from the NA FM shop and got a confirmation from both FM and paypal, I did not get any shipping information yet. The site said expect a 7-10 day delay or something.


----------



## VESPA5

idiotekniQues said:


> but seriously, did anyone who ordered a final mouse in this last batch get a confirmation email besides one from paypal?


I got an email about it on May 3rd, placed my order (despite my gripe with FM not even releasing a tool yet to flip the thing from 500hz to 1000hz yet). Their NA site states that they'll take orders but just to 'process' that order would take up to 10 days. Then and only then will they start preparing it for shipping. Which basically means, I'm not going to see a shipping notification till about 2 weeks, lol.

The good news is I got my order in for an Ultralight Pro on time and by the next day, their recent 'batches' were already sold out. I have yet to see them charge my credit card that I used to purchase it on their "official store"


----------



## PedMar

They just sold 1.6m USD in 15 hours. Holy crap is this mouse really that great to sell 20k units in such short time?


----------



## VESPA5

What's pathetic is despite this mouse being light and having a 3360 sensor, it's at 500hz by default. After looking around, currently, the ONLY way to get more DPI steps and a 1000hz polling rate is via the DM1 Pro S tool. Shameless. You need to hack the mouse to get 1000hz polling rate, lol. Great job FM (who announced that a 'tool' - most likely from a Dropbox folder like they did with the Scream One Broken/First Edition) back in February.


----------



## JustinSane

PedMar said:


> They just sold 1.6m USD in 15 hours. Holy crap is this mouse really that great to sell 20k units in such short time?


I wish them all the success in the world with this mouse. Hopefully the hype shows more people that more weight does not equal a better/more premium mouse and shows more companies that there is demand for lighter mice.


----------



## ncck

PedMar said:


> They just sold 1.6m USD in 15 hours. Holy crap is this mouse really that great to sell 20k units in such short time?


I mean I'm fairly satisfied with my sensei 310 but I bought one too, just because I've used the S1 and knew how great of a product it 'could've been'. I'm not even sure if I'll use it or resell it for profit. The fact is competitive gamers don't give a flying crap about LEDs and such. Just give us performance, if they had a rubber cable stock it'd be even more appealing to purchase with ease. Anyway if they're going to be the ones to do it despite really rough start then hopefully the profit from sales will just result in a more polished product line over time.

I do think no option for 1000hz is a mistake along with the cable, but other than that if it's basically a S1 that's lighter with less chance of breaking then it's a good product by default. My tracking was INSANE with the S1 excpet all of them broke so I just never bothered to try again. Just an easy shape to hold onto and the light weight made tracking feel simple. The cable was the biggest pain in the butt.. anyway I'm a broken record at this point. Wish them best of luck. Competition is good I guess.

Inb4 carbon fiber mouse shells


----------



## PedMar

ncck said:


> I mean I'm fairly satisfied with my sensei 310 but I bought one too, just because I've used the S1 and knew how great of a product it 'could've been'. I'm not even sure if I'll use it or resell it for profit. The fact is competitive gamers don't give a flying crap about LEDs and such. Just give us performance, if they had a rubber cable stock it'd be even more appealing to purchase with ease. Anyway if they're going to be the ones to do it despite really rough start then hopefully the profit from sales will just result in a more polished product line over time.
> 
> I do think no option for 1000hz is a mistake along with the cable, but other than that if it's basically a S1 that's lighter with less chance of breaking then it's a good product by default. My tracking was INSANE with the S1 excpet all of them broke so I just never bothered to try again. Just an easy shape to hold onto and the light weight made tracking feel simple. The cable was the biggest pain in the butt.. anyway I'm a broken record at this point. Wish them best of luck. Competition is good I guess.
> 
> Inb4 carbon fiber mouse shells


Can you show me your cable? Whats wrong with it

EDIT: I saw it, its braided. Is it too stiff?


----------



## ncck

PedMar said:


> Can you show me your cable? Whats wrong with it
> 
> EDIT: I saw it, its braided. Is it too stiff?


I don't have the S1 anymore, all 3 of them broke so I just got rid of them. Don't have the UL yet it didn't ship. But yeah the cable was braided and stiff, you could feel it drag on the mousepad and it would cause there to be more resistance on whatever side the cable was leaning. Extremely annoying and no idea why they keep using it


----------



## idiotekniQues

ncck said:


> I don't have the S1 anymore, all 3 of them broke so I just got rid of them. Don't have the UL yet it didn't ship. But yeah the cable was braided and stiff, you could feel it drag on the mousepad and it would cause there to be more resistance on whatever side the cable was leaning. Extremely annoying and no idea why they keep using it


You had 3 final mice break? The same way?

That's crazy. I may just get a new fnatic mouse and call it a day then

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ncck

idiotekniQues said:


> You had 3 final mice break? The same way?
> 
> That's crazy. I may just get a new fnatic mouse and call it a day then
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That was the S1, apparently the UL has less defects. Two of them broke with a mouse button and the third had like a double click or a scroll wheel issue? Can't recall but yeah


----------



## duhizy

Any news on potential cable upgrades? I believe they originally mentioned that they were working on it, but that'll probably come in the form of a revision release which I'm down to wait for.


----------



## pigglywiggly

None from what I’ve heard. Just get a ceesa paracord and it will feel wireless


----------



## Nivity

Sweet.
Got my white Ultralight pro.
The rear sidebutton is pressed into the shell, you cannot press the button. (And yeah I tried to pop it back but to no avail, stuffs behind it is just broken so perma mashed into the shell.

I do like the "QC PASSED" sticker on the bottom, this is clearly something that happened in the factory since this is a brand new shipment so no returned copy.






Oh well.
The feet scratch my gigantus elite as well some, the LMB button is a little bit loose compared to RMB.


Cya in a few months when a new shipment comes for my second try.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Nivity said:


> Sweet.
> Got my white Ultralight pro.
> The rear sidebutton is pressed into the shell, you cannot press the button. (And yeah I tried to pop it back but to no avail, stuffs behind it is just broken so perma mashed into the shell.
> 
> I do like the "QC PASSED" sticker on the bottom, this is clearly something that happened in the factory since this is a brand new shipment so no returned copy.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNG2nTcV6rc
> 
> 
> Oh well.
> The feet scratch my gigantus elite as well some, the LMB button is a little bit loose compared to RMB.
> 
> 
> Cya in a few months when a new shipment comes for my second try.


man that sucks. 

my charge from finalmouse disappeared so I guess my order was a glitch. I ordered a fnatic flick2 instead. considering what i've seen about this company's quality issues since placing the order, this may have been a blessing.


----------



## ichocs

Honestly, even maxgaming is weird about my order, since the third of may my order is "being processed" and they answer no question I asked them... This finalmouse will get me mad at some point.


----------



## Alya

I don't understand why FM has such an issue with side buttons literally caving into the shell lol.


----------



## pigglywiggly

ichocs said:


> Honestly, even maxgaming is weird about my order, since the third of may my order is "being processed" and they answer no question I asked them... This finalmouse will get me mad at some point.


Same here with my max gaming order. 



Alya said:


> I don't understand why FM has such an issue with side buttons literally caving into the shell lol.


Such a joke. I use my side buttons a decent amount. The amount of broken side buttons I’ve seen paired along with the complete lack of response from finalmouse scared me into buying 2 ultralights in case one breaks. Finalmouse out here playing 900 IQ mind games getting me
to buy doubles of their mice SMH


----------



## VESPA5

Alya said:


> I don't understand why FM has such an issue with side buttons literally caving into the shell lol.


I don't understand why a $70 mouse needs to be hacked in order to obtain 1000hz polling rate....... lol.


----------



## ichocs

pigglywiggly said:


> Same here with my max gaming order.
> 
> I kinda hope it's just a bug and it will be delivered quite soon because i've waited long enough and I have already preordered some corepads and a paracord...


----------



## DazzaInOz

I don't understand...why all you otherwise intelligent people keep throwing your money at a pos company that has never released anything of quality and has clearly shown they don't give a rats about their customers


----------



## Ukkooh

DazzaInOz said:


> I don't understand...why all you otherwise intelligent people keep throwing your money at a pos company that has never released anything of quality and has clearly shown they don't give a rats about their customers


Because no other company does 3360 mice at ~70 grams.


----------



## Avalar

DazzaInOz said:


> I don't understand...why all you otherwise intelligent people keep throwing your money at a pos company that has never released anything of quality and has clearly shown they don't give a rats about their customers


I got lucky lol. Best $70 I ever spent.


----------



## DazzaInOz

yeah I was being part sarcastic, part jealous, part got out the wrong side of bed...but with a good dose of truth 

My classic ergo 2 is craptacular with it's loose rattling side buttons, ghosting issues and just overall oddball shape!
Not sure I want an under 85g mouse as the revel already feels a little too unwieldy for me. You guys should get in the gym more often


----------



## ichocs

DazzaInOz said:


> yeah I was being part sarcastic, part jealous, part got out the wrong side of bed...but with a good dose of truth
> 
> My classic ergo 2 is craptacular with it's loose rattling side buttons, ghosting issues and just overall oddball shape!
> Not sure I want an under 85g mouse as the revel already feels a little too unwieldy for me. You guys should get in the gym more often


Well, the weight helps according to how you use your mouse, some people play with their arm/forearm whereas some play with their wrist. When you play fingertip it's easier to lift if it's light. I'm a big strong guy who uses his wrist to aim, and i'm pretty sure having a lighter mouse than my FK2 will help


----------



## Nivity

DazzaInOz said:


> yeah I was being part sarcastic, part jealous, part got out the wrong side of bed...but with a good dose of truth
> 
> My classic ergo 2 is craptacular with it's loose rattling side buttons, ghosting issues and just overall oddball shape!
> Not sure I want an under 85g mouse as the revel already feels a little too unwieldy for me. You guys should get in the gym more often


Lighter mouse for me always feels better.
No amount of working out will change that.


----------



## par1ty

ichocs said:


> Honestly, even maxgaming is weird about my order, since the third of may my order is "being processed" and they answer no question I asked them... This finalmouse will get me mad at some point.



I think they are just slow to ship stuff...


I ordered some mouse skates from them and they sent me a shipping email a few days before they got new stock of the finalmouse (I had a preorder so they sent me a shipping notification on that too as soon as they got stock.)


The mouse skates that I ordered back on the 30th only just had the tracking number start working on today (8th) and the tracking shows it just got to the depot in Germany (point of origin, not destination). My finalmouse shipment still doesn't have a working tracking number, but I expect they'll get to it eventually. Hopefully that sets your mind at ease a bit, even if it is a bit annoying.


----------



## ichocs

par1ty said:


> I think they are just slow to ship stuff...
> 
> 
> I ordered some mouse skates from them and they sent me a shipping email a few days before they got new stock of the finalmouse (I had a preorder so they sent me a shipping notification on that too as soon as they got stock.)
> 
> 
> The mouse skates that I ordered back on the 30th only just had the tracking number start working on today (8th) and the tracking shows it just got to the depot in Germany (point of origin, not destination). My finalmouse shipment still doesn't have a working tracking number, but I expect they'll get to it eventually. Hopefully that sets your mind at ease a bit, even if it is a bit annoying.


They tweeted today that due to "a lot of orders" (like they couldn't predict that) they had to sent their packages differently, and everything should be shipped by fryday (Only 8 day after they were supposed to be shipped...).


----------



## atarii

LUL


----------



## VESPA5

atarii said:


> LUL


Lmao! This is the same EXACT email one of my buddies got when he bought the mouse via Maxgaming............ back in March! I wonder if there was a typo where instead of 'days' they mean 'MONTHS'? smh


----------



## dwnfall

Glad I ordered off the FM site hopefully it comes in sooner.


----------



## ichocs

Honestly, no wonder these kinds of site die more and more, you can have everything on Amazon, for a lower price, delivered in 1 day and with a customer service that actually answer. Once I get the FM, I'll never order from this trash website.


----------



## VESPA5

I ordered from the FM website seconds after I got my notification that they were in stock. Their main site specifically says a 7-10 day processing delay. And that's just to process the friggin' payment. I'm still using my EC2-B till then. The second I get my mouse from FM, I'll be flashing the damn thing so I can get a 1000hz polling rate, thanks Dream Machines for your tool, lol


----------



## pigglywiggly

ichocs said:


> Honestly, no wonder these kinds of site die more and more, you can have everything on Amazon, for a lower price, delivered in 1 day and with a customer service that actually answer. Once I get the FM, I'll never order from this trash website.


Agreed


----------



## Ukkooh

ichocs said:


> Honestly, no wonder these kinds of site die more and more, you can have everything on Amazon, for a lower price, delivered in 1 day and with a customer service that actually answer. Once I get the FM, I'll never order from this trash website.


Why didn't you order your Finalmouse from amazon then?


----------



## frunction

Why would FM pay Amazon fees when they can sell out thier junk on their own website?


----------



## pez

Yeah, my patience has worn thin with waiting on this mouse. I've been waiting for a product since February at this point and I've got nothing to show for it. Just a few emails saying they would have stock (one per month) and still no shipping confirmation or tracking number. I'll give them until the end of this month before I just dispute it on Paypal and get my money back. Companies that aren't transparent with their clientele deserve to die. Glad to see this is what companies think they can do for a mouse that sets you back $70-$90 + shipping.


----------



## ichocs

Ukkooh said:


> Why didn't you order your Finalmouse from amazon then?


Because in Europe we only have maxgaming as a retailer, one other thing that I don't understand, why they give their mouse to an almost unknown retailer which is blatantly incompetent.


----------



## Zhuni

ichocs said:


> One other thing that I don't understand, why they give their mouse to an almost unknown retailer which is blatantly incompetent.


Brand consistency!


----------



## pigglywiggly

Ukkooh said:


> ichocs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, no wonder these kinds of site die more and more, you can have everything on Amazon, for a lower price, delivered in 1 day and with a customer service that actually answer. Once I get the FM, I'll never order from this trash website.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you order your Finalmouse from amazon then?
Click to expand...

Only available in Canada from Amazon...


----------



## You Mirin

frunction said:


> Why would FM pay Amazon fees when they can sell out thier junk on their own website?


Also having to deal with the no hassle returns yeah.....


Zhuni said:


> Brand consistency!


Lol, seriously where is his hate for finalmouse with the same issues and a non existent customer service


----------



## empyr

It seems like most people from Germany has recieved their UL, but everyone elses has not been shipped out yet (Maxgaming).


----------



## gene-z

They haven't shipped US orders direct from their store either. I didn't even get a notice of delay.


----------



## Zhuni

Has an ETA been given for third batch? I'm still a little tempted


----------



## ichocs

Third batch hasn't been announced yet, well, they didn't give any date for it even though they have every reasons to bring a third batch.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Order #xxxxx hurry up and come


----------



## Nivity

Kommando Kodiak said:


> Order #xxxx hurry up and come



In before someone mails them to cancel the order.


----------



## Zhuni

Or changes the delivery address


----------



## empyr

From what I have seen, most people that ordered from Maxgaming, should be having their tracking updated this weekend and if you are in EU, you should be receiving the order in the upcoming week. Some people already recieved their order.


----------



## Omnax

I could not track my order using deutsche post tracking when I have used date on which maxgaming dispatched my order (3rd of May). However when I have tried 11th of May, I have got tracking working...+- couple days works as well. Maybe that will help someone.


----------



## genbarrison

Omnax said:


> I could not track my order using deutsche post tracking when I have used date on which maxgaming dispatched my order (3rd of May). However when I have tried 11th of May, I have got tracking working...+- couple days works as well. Maybe that will help someone.


Thanks that worked for my tracking as well.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Got a text today that my order seems to have gone through and it shipped. Interesting


----------



## ewiggle

idiotekniQues said:


> Got a text today that my order seems to have gone through and it shipped. Interesting


On a Sunday? That's interesting if you're in the US.


----------



## idiotekniQues

ewiggle said:


> On a Sunday? That's interesting if you're in the US.


Yep. Received it at 2:27AM Eastern Time. I did see a tweet from FinalMouse yesterday saying all orders should be shipped out BY Monday. I guess they were working the overnight shift packing and labeling these orders.


----------



## BRS13

Ordered mine on 2/8/18 and received yesterday on 2/13. Paid for express shipping.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

you paid for express SHIPPING not express PROCESSING


----------



## BRS13

Kommando Kodiak said:


> you paid for express SHIPPING not express PROCESSING


I'm simply letting people know when I ordered and when it showed up and the shipping type used. Calm down Captain Caps Lock.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

forgive me, I've been seeing that complaint lately


----------



## b0z0

Are people using the Dreammachine software to set the Ultralight Pro to 1khz?


----------



## Horsey

got mine today

my hands size are 18x9 ( small hands ) and thats how i hold the mouse


if you have any questions please let me know


----------



## j4nsen

Still waiting for mine. Maxgaming is an absolute ****show. Take 8€+ for shipping and it takes forever. The shipment gets delayed and they dont even send out Emails or notifications instead you have to contact them. 
Then you tweet criticism and get instablocked within a minute. Very nice company. Hope **** gets available on amazon soon so they dissapear forever.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Those in the US. Did it get delivered with USPS, UPS or FedEx?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

USPS


----------



## VESPA5

idiotekniQues said:


> Those in the US. Did it get delivered with USPS, UPS or FedEx?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I ordered mine successfully via the FM Store on May 3rd. I have yet to even get a "processed" confirmation email/text let alone a tracking number here in the U.S. The last and only communication I got from FM is the email stating "we've accepted your order and we're getting it ready"................................ That was 11 days ago.

Meanwhile, I'm trying to curb my buyer's remorse after seeing that at $30 mouse (Plugable) with a 3360 sensor has a 1000hz polling rate with LEDs while this $70 delayed mouse is locked at 500hz.........


----------



## b0z0

VESPA5 said:


> I ordered mine successfully via the FM Store on May 3rd. I have yet to even get a "processed" confirmation email/text let alone a tracking number here in the U.S. The last and only communication I got from FM is the email stating "we've accepted your order and we're getting it ready"................................ That was 11 days ago.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm trying to curb my buyer's remorse after seeing that at $30 mouse (Plugable) with a 3360 sensor has a 1000hz polling rate with LEDs while this $70 delayed mouse is locked at 500hz.........


I think we understand your point about the 500hz from your last 3 post. Also I never received a shipping confirmation on mine. It was at my front door one day.


----------



## VESPA5

b0z0 said:


> I think we understand your point about the 500hz from your last 3 post. Also I never received a shipping confirmation on mine. It was at my front door one day.


I think I'm not the only one who mentioned the 500hz gripe more than 3 times in this 93+ page thread (which mentions dust and the cord MORE than anything else about this mouse), lol

Well, I'm hoping I get the same luck as you did with your FM mouse. I generally get alerts from USPS and UPS for ANYTHING that gets shipped to me. Maybe this is a phantom delivery? Who knows. First thing on my list to do to this mouse is take it apart and slap on different chord and second would be taking care of the (1001 minus 1)hz issue, ha ha.


----------



## pigglywiggly

j4nsen said:


> Still waiting for mine. Maxgaming is an absolute ****show. Take 8€+ for shipping and it takes forever. The shipment gets delayed and they dont even send out Emails or notifications instead you have to contact them.
> Then you tweet criticism and get instablocked within a minute. Very nice company. Hope **** gets available on amazon soon so they dissapear forever.


Agreed, they will never get another penny of mine as long as I live. Thought there was no way they could be as bad as finalmouse when it comes to shipping...wrong


----------



## idiotekniQues

The mouse is advertised with a 500hz polling rate and that is probably because it can hold that polling rate perfectly, whereas with a 1K polling rate, that might not happen. So I actually applaud Finalmouse for doing the right thing in that regard. It's a feature, not an 'issue' IMO.

My final mouse order was a bit wacky. I got charged on May 4th or 5th, got a paypal receipt but nothing from the final mouse store. Then a couple days ago it says it shipped. Then today I get a text it's out for delivery. This is to the US with the cheapest shipping.


----------



## ichocs

pigglywiggly said:


> Agreed, they will never get another penny of mine as long as I live. Thought there was no way they could be as bad as finalmouse when it comes to shipping...wrong


This site deserves to go bankrupt, they're ****ty at everything, it's insane.


----------



## vanir1337

idiotekniQues said:


> The mouse is advertised with a 500hz polling rate and that is probably because it can hold that polling rate perfectly, whereas with a 1K polling rate, that might not happen. So I actually applaud Finalmouse for doing the right thing in that regard. It's a feature, not an 'issue' IMO.
> 
> My final mouse order was a bit wacky. I got charged on May 4th or 5th, got a paypal receipt but nothing from the final mouse store. Then a couple days ago it says it shipped. Then today I get a text it's out for delivery. This is to the US with the cheapest shipping.


There is absolutely no way it couldn't handle 1000 Hz perfectly.


----------



## idiotekniQues

vanir1337 said:


> There is absolutely no way it couldn't handle 1000 Hz perfectly.


How do you know? I've seen 3360 variant mice not hold a 1K polling rate perfectly before. I use mine with the XIM Apex and it lets me know. Plus there are ways to test it. You think FinalMouse, which is so much about hype and marketing would not want to market this at 1K polling rate? They had to have a good reason and that's the only one. I run my mice at 500 polling after running into 2 great mice that couldn't hold 1k well enough to use with the XIM.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Got the FinalMouse an hour ago. Been playing with it. Wow this thing is light. It's insane what a 30 gram difference will do. I can't tell if I love it already or not but it's definitely different. 

Anybody here have to lower there in game sens when you first got the FM UL Pro? I had to do that after gaming for 10 minutes lol

Gotta game for some more hours to get some first impressions in but it's definitely a different experience in the mouse world.


----------



## VESPA5

idiotekniQues said:


> How do you know? I've seen 3360 variant mice not hold a 1K polling rate perfectly before. I use mine with the XIM Apex and it lets me know. Plus there are ways to test it. You think FinalMouse, which is so much about hype and marketing would not want to market this at 1K polling rate? They had to have a good reason and that's the only one. I run my mice at 500 polling after running into 2 great mice that couldn't hold 1k well enough to use with the XIM.


Lol. This sounds like the iPhone claim that "nobody needs 4G, 3G is enough and you can't really tell anyway" or "1080p? It looks fine at 480p" debates. 

I think most of us have seen a lot of charts already with other mice (3360) showing stable polling rates at 1000hz. The fact that there isn't even an option to change your polling rate is rather peculiar. Yet you have Zowie selling their EC-B lineup where you can switch the polling rate manually.


----------



## Alya

Well, polling rate isn't just about sensor, it's about firmware as well (most MCUs should be able to handle 1000Hz w/o a problem.) and we all know how good FM's firmware is. They should really get on that 1kHz hype train though because my Zowie mice always performed rather...peculiarly at 1000Hz.


----------



## cdcd

idiotekniQues said:


> How do you know? I've seen 3360 variant mice not hold a 1K polling rate perfectly before. I use mine with the XIM Apex and it lets me know. Plus there are ways to test it. You think FinalMouse, which is so much about hype and marketing would not want to market this at 1K polling rate? They had to have a good reason and that's the only one. I run my mice at 500 polling after running into 2 great mice that couldn't hold 1k well enough to use with the XIM.


The UL uses the same MCU as the DM1 Pro S and a very similar firmware (hence the possibility to actually use the DM1 Pro S software for the UL). Given that the DM1 Pro S could do 1000Hz flawlessly there is no reason to believe that it'd be any different for the UL. This conclusion is further supported by the claims of 1000Hz being perfectly stable on the UL from people who chose to use the DM1 Pro S tool.


----------



## vanir1337

idiotekniQues said:


> They had to have a good reason and that's the only one.


I can think of a very good reason indeed lmao, but it's not stability, to give you a hint. Also, read what *cdcd* wrote.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

mine arrived


----------



## Nivity

pigglywiggly said:


> Agreed, they will never get another penny of mine as long as I live. Thought there was no way they could be as bad as finalmouse when it comes to shipping...wrong


I guess it's different from Maxgaming EU store.

I been ordering from Maxgaming.se (Sweden) for years and they have always been very nice, responds at once, shipping the same day etc etc. Never any problems.


----------



## solz

Nivity said:


> I guess it's different from Maxgaming EU store.
> 
> I been ordering from Maxgaming.se (Sweden) for years and they have always been very nice, responds at once, shipping the same day etc etc. Never any problems.


People are just salty they have to wait one week extra for their mouse, They had 20k+ orders in just 1 day of course there is gonna be a delay they are not a million dollar company like Amazon.
I never had any problems with Maxgaming and their shipping, they are very nice company and always ship fast and responds fast on questions.


----------



## chr1spe

idiotekniQues said:


> How do you know? I've seen 3360 variant mice not hold a 1K polling rate perfectly before. I use mine with the XIM Apex and it lets me know. Plus there are ways to test it. You think FinalMouse, which is so much about hype and marketing would not want to market this at 1K polling rate? They had to have a good reason and that's the only one. I run my mice at 500 polling after running into 2 great mice that couldn't hold 1k well enough to use with the XIM.


What mice wouldn't work properly at 1000hz? If a mouse cannot do 1000hz without issues it probably isn't a mouse that you should consider using. It means either the person writing the firmware was incompetent or that the company cheaped out on the MCU to an unreasonable extent. The real reason FM doesn't have allow for 1000hz is because its cheaper and easier to write the firmware without ways of changing the polling rate. That and they'll have people who don' know any better defending and even applauding them for leaving out basic features with no downsides (assuming they are implemented correctly) that any modern mouse should be capable of providing.


----------



## ewiggle

chr1spe said:


> The real reason FM doesn't have allow for 1000hz is [...]


Here's why: https://imgur.com/SfdUnWY


----------



## frunction

ewiggle said:


> Here's why: https://imgur.com/SfdUnWY


lol


----------



## idiotekniQues

ewiggle said:


> Here's why: https://imgur.com/SfdUnWY


I believe it. We discuss polling rate on the XIM forums a lot, and I've read a lot of posts on it as well all around the web. I certainly don't believe everything finalmouse says, they clearly have things to learn in some aspects of the business from fulfillment to customer service to quality control, but after getting the product it is indeed a serious one. I wanted to believe that 1000 polling rate was the ****, because I paid for it and it was the best. Turns out I ran my 1k capable mice at 500hz instead after figuring it out more and playing extensively on both settings.

Technical numbers can be just that once you pass a certain saturation point of performance. Technical products are not always easy to understand, and marketing has to come into play at the expense of other factors. That happened with gigahertz in processors, megapixels in cameras, and more.


----------



## VESPA5

ewiggle said:


> Here's why: https://imgur.com/SfdUnWY


That statement was THREE years ago, lol. All this tells me is FM was too cheap to use an updated MCU. Just use the old MCU's that came with the first FM models. 

FM's statements are as eye roll inducing as Razer's. Remember when Razer claimed that a typical 3-4ms click latency for M1/M2 buttons is too fast? Oh my goodness. Okay.... Source: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/razer-deathadder-elite-mouse-omron,32759.html

How easily we forgive companies that dropped the ball on the Scream One debacle (a mouse that required 2 editions or a firmware update that was available via some random Dropbox folder)


----------



## Klopfer

that's a shame ... 
...
I dunno if I had to laugh or to whine ...


----------



## pigglywiggly

idiotekniQues said:


> vanir1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no way it couldn't handle 1000 Hz perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know? I've seen 3360 variant mice not hold a 1K polling rate perfectly before. I use mine with the XIM Apex and it lets me know. Plus there are ways to test it. You think FinalMouse, which is so much about hype and marketing would not want to market this at 1K polling rate? They had to have a good reason and that's the only one. I run my mice at 500 polling after running into 2 great mice that couldn't hold 1k well enough to use with the XIM.
Click to expand...

I use a XIM too and am hoping to change my ultralight to 1000hz. Are you saying that you already tried to change an ultralight to 1000hz and the apex comes up with the notification that it’s not holding 1000hz? If so that’s a massive disappointment and proves the ultralight can’t hold 1000hz which is laughable


----------



## j4nsen

solz said:


> People are just salty they have to wait one week extra for their mouse, They had 20k+ orders in just 1 day of course there is gonna be a delay they are not a million dollar company like Amazon.
> I never had any problems with Maxgaming and their shipping, they are very nice company and always ship fast and responds fast on questions.


of course people are salty and they have every right to be. I mean you paid 8€ in shipping for EU which is quite a lot in this day and age. Then you get a tracking code which suggests you will get the delivery soon while they know already that it will be delayed by at least a week due to them shipping it all to frankfurt via truck (LOL truck). No notice nothing, thats almost a full on deceit tbh. 
In addition the first batch was sold out quickly and due to the demand visible everywhere, especially reflected in the ebay prices, it was kinda foreseeable that the second batch would sell out just the same. Independent of the size of the retailer (and maxgaming surely isnt a 2 men ****hole) you would think that they have some sort of plan, so 20k+ orders in one day isnt really an excuse especially with 2 months prepartation time.
But yes banter on people that actually demand some level of service and professionalism for their money.


----------



## Klopfer

hey to be fair ... in Germany we got our package normally the next day ( sometimes it tooks 2 days ) if we ordered before 4pm ... and NO , thats not "express" or "overnight" ... thats standart shipping ...


----------



## pez

Well after FM sending me a canned response and me calling them out on the BS that was that canned response, they decided 5 minutes later to refund me and said I would still get my mouse. I was skeptical, but they gave me a tracking number this afternoon.


----------



## D32PY

*My shipping times*

I ordered on the 4th, got the 'shipped' e-mail at 2:30 am last night :s 
Kinda feels like I waited on a batch to get finished.
Got my paracord and plastdip ready, still not sure on the feet (recommendations for a laminate desk spraypainted black with textured rustoleum plz. I know I'm going to burn through feet, that's okay).

I have larger hands, but I'm a straight fingertip gripper, so I'm not throwing out the DA chroma just yet, it's just so friggin heavy)


----------



## Audio

I ordered on the third 11:48 pm PST. No shipment yet, which version did you order?

The reason 1000hz mice feel slipery is because you get more mouse updates (movement on screen) when your doing fast whips. 500hz helps you avoid any second guessing you would do mid whip , and rely more on muscle memory. People just prefer the slide show for feels that's it. The whole 500hz thing is hipster, and has been completely obsolete since 144hz monitors became a thing. Now that we have 240hz monitors we need 1000hz mice. FM is just lazy, i mean that's pretty obvious with this shipment situation. FM customers getting robbed.


----------



## D32PY

Audio said:


> I ordered on the third 11:48 pm PST. No shipment yet, which version did you order?
> 
> The reason 1000hz mice feel slipery is because you get more mouse updates (movement on screen) when your doing fast whips, which helps you avoid any second guessing you would do mid whip , and rely more on muscle memory. People just prefer the slide show for feels that's it. The whole 500hz thing is hipster, and has been completely obsolete since 144hz monitors became a thing. Now that we have 240hz monitors we need 1000hz mice. FM is just lazy, i mean that's pretty obvious with this shipment situation. FM customers getting robbed.


I just got the black one. As for the refresh rate, so long as the mcu can handle it, they will probably go to 1000hz in a month or so due to people complaining, regardless of how useful it is. I use my current mouse at 1000, but have no idea if it's actually useful, because my current monitor is 60hz. Hopefully when my 144hz monitor gets here, I won't regret the decision, but I doubt it since I'm mostly getting the ultralight do give my tendons a break. I have some carpal tunnel stuff, which does not play well with a fingertip grip and a heavy ass death adder. Tbh, I miss my cod 2 steel series thing. I might have to pick up another if the ultralight doesn't work out, I could probably buy 5 of them with what an ultralight would go for on ebay next time they are out of stock.


----------



## j4nsen

Has anyone done the paracord mod? And most importantly which hyperglide model did you use to replace the stock feed?


----------



## b0z0

The Corepad mouse skates for the Ultralight Pro are really nice. I had to wait due to shipping from EU.


----------



## frabb

I still have the scraping mousepad issue even after replacing the skates with the corepad ones, anyone have any fixes?


----------



## empyr

frabb said:


> I still have the scraping mousepad issue even after replacing the skates with the corepad ones, anyone have any fixes?


Yeah people have mentioned they aren't as good as the Hyperglides on the edges. Don't think you can do anything about that unless you mod the skates in some way.


----------



## frabb

empyr said:


> Yeah people have mentioned they aren't as good as the Hyperglides on the edges. Don't think you can do anything about that unless you mod the skates in some way.


Sad, might have to switch back to my logitech g403


----------



## James N

frabb said:


> I still have the scraping mousepad issue even after replacing the skates with the corepad ones, anyone have any fixes?


They somehow managed to make it so the mousefeet are "ok" but not thick enough. The sockets the feet sit in have sharp edges that scrape on your mousepad (not the actual feet). So it doesn't matter if the feet you use are rounded. You need to remove the feet and then use a box cutter or dremel and remove the sockets surrounding the feet, this will fix it.

Along with the stiff cable which you have to replace, modding the feet sockets and replacing the feet, the buttons feel like they lay loosely on top of the switches, which makes for an awkward feeling. They also got some post travel to them and the mouse still only supports 500hz.

Here is a video so you can see what i am talking about, just in case some of you are also bothered by something like this. And i know there are some that do care about things like that.
https://streamable.com/s/betmh/zhdhai#

The only "feature" is the low weight. In addition, the copy i received does not turn on when the pc is powered on and has to be reconnected every time after loading to the desktop (since so far no one else mentioned anything like that, i guess it only happens to my copy. Let's hope the rest are fine).

Other than that, the shape is nice for bigger hands and the plastic feels good.

So in my opinion the overall quality and features that this mouse has is easily rivaled and beaten in some regards by the Nixeus Revel and should have a similar pricetag and not be as overpriced as it is.

Ninox Astrum , when?


----------



## cdcd

James N said:


> They somehow managed to make it so the mousefeet are "ok" but not thick enough. The sockets the feet sit in have sharp edges that scrape on your mousepad (not the actual feet). So it doesn't matter if the feet you use are rounded. You need to remove the feet and then use a box cutter or dremel and remove the sockets surrounding the feet, this will fix it.
> 
> Along with the stiff cable which you have to replace, modding the feet sockets and replacing the feet, the buttons feel like they lay loosely on top of the switches, which makes for an awkward feeling. They also got some post travel to them and the mouse still only supports 500hz.
> 
> Here is a video so you can see what i am talking about, just in case some of you are also bothered by something like this. And i know there are some that do care about things like that.
> https://streamable.com/s/betmh/zhdhai#
> 
> The only "feature" is the low weight. In addition, the copy i received does not turn on when the pc is powered on and has to be reconnected every time after loading to the desktop (since so far no one else mentioned anything like that, i guess it only happens to my copy. Let's hope the rest are fine).
> 
> So in my opinion the overall quality and features that this mouse has is easily rivaled and beaten in some regards by the Nixeus Revel and should have a similar pricetag and not be as overpriced as it is.
> 
> Ninox Astrum , when?


From what I've seen the first batch didn't have loose buttons like this. Could this be exclusive to the second batch? Wouldn't be surprised if the QC standards would've been even lower this time around in order to meet the demand.


----------



## idiotekniQues

I'm not having a feet problem (on a steelseries DEX) or a loose button problem - but I have a set of the Hyperglides Intellimouse ones on the way just in case there was one.

The main issue I'm having is I'm accidentally tapping the 2nd mouse button while in the heat of battle, which does not happen with my other mice, leading me to believe the actuation is just a bit too easy on that side. It doesn't happen all the time but it's noticeable. The mousewheel is quite low and is a bit 'slippery' at times also.

I had a copy of the nixeus revel and this copy of the finalmouse thing beats in in build quality hands down to me. The revel felt rickety like it would break at any given moment. This finalmouse so far feels pretty sturdy. I was expecting worse based upon this thread. But how long it lasts is my main question. 

I had to lower my sens a little bit at first. Played for a couple hours then went back to my old sens and was happily playing at the level I was before, just feeling a lot lighter. Picking up and moving this mouse is a joy.

going back and forth from the 130g of my Kone Aimo to the 96 grams of my Rival 600 was seamless, but going down from the Rival 600 to the 67 grams of the FM was much more noticeable. There is a weight threshhold that it seems when you pass the effects are more dramatic.


----------



## James N

idiotekniQues said:


> I'm not having a feet problem (on a steelseries DEX) or a loose button problem - but I have a set of the Hyperglides Intellimouse ones on the way just in case there was one.
> 
> I had to lower my sens a little bit at first. Played for a couple hours then went back to my old sens and was happily playing at the level I was before, just feeling a lot lighter. Picking up and moving this mouse is a joy.


Yea that problem comes into play on softer mousepads where the mousefeet sink into the mousepad. 

The cpi steps are higher than the advertised steps, around 17cpi higher on the 400cpi step on mine (that is normal, on Zowie mice it is usually 380-390cpi).

In general the mouse is decent for a Finalmouse product, the shape is definitely pretty good and should work for a lot of people (with bigger hands). The main issue i have with this mouse is the price, it is overpriced. What surprised me was that the weight difference between my g403 and the ultralight, didn't really make a big difference. (I took the magnets out of my g403). I notice it but its negligible not that much of a deal as some people make it out to be.


----------



## idiotekniQues

James N said:


> Yea that problem comes into play on softer mousepads where the mousefeet sink into the mousepad.
> 
> The cpi steps are higher than the advertised steps, around 17cpi higher on the 400cpi step on mine (that is normal, on Zowie mice it is usually 380-390cpi).
> 
> In general the mouse is decent for a Finalmouse product, the shape is definitely pretty good and should work for a lot of people (with bigger hands). The main issue i have with this mouse is the price, it is overpriced. What surprised me was that the weight difference between my g403 and the ultralight, didn't really make a big difference. (I took the magnets out of my g403). I notice it but its negligible not that much of a deal as some people make it out to be.


It's definitely overpriced and it seems the copy to copy QC is not reliable so it's a bit of a gamble on what you get. And at that premium price, it should not be a gamble at all. This ain't their first rodeo but it feels like it.


----------



## dwnfall

Just received my Ultralight Sunset in the mail. 
First impressions: 
Love the weight feels so nice, 
the clicks are much easier to click and better than FK2, 
is there a way to disable the DPI step on top I might hit it on accident?
I will definitely replace the stock feet, I can feel them scratching my G-SR blue pad.
Stock cable is nothing special but not as bad as I thought but I am still waiting on my paracord.
The shape is much wider than the FK2 I will have to adjust my grip on the right side

First impression rating 8/10 let's see how it fares after the upgrades


----------



## empyr

dwnfall said:


> Just received my Ultralight Sunset in the mail.
> First impressions:
> Love the weight feels so nice,
> the clicks are much easier to click and better than FK2,
> is there a way to disable the DPI step on top I might hit it on accident?
> I will definitely replace the stock feet, I can feel them scratching my G-SR blue pad.
> Stock cable is nothing special but not as bad as I thought but I am still waiting on my paracord.
> 
> First impression rating 8/10 let's see how it fares after the upgrades


You can set it up in the software for the DM1 Pro S


----------



## frabb

Ugh the g403 feels so heavy and clunky after getting used to the finalmouse, might have to try to mod the outside of the mouse feet to remove the scratching, anyone have had success with that?


----------



## empyr

frabb said:


> Ugh the g403 feels so heavy and clunky after getting used to the finalmouse, might have to try to mod the outside of the mouse feet to remove the scratching, anyone have had success with that?


There are a few people who have sanded it down and use the Zowie EC1/2 feet on it instead. So it's possible. One guy who did it said he used mainly grid 150.


----------



## frabb

empyr said:


> There are a few people who have sanded it down and use the Zowie EC1/2 feet on it instead. So it's possible. One guy who did it said he used mainly grid 150.


Did it change the lift-off distance or about same?


----------



## zlittell

j4nsen said:


> of course people are salty and they have every right to be. I mean you paid 8€ in shipping for EU which is quite a lot in this day and age. Then you get a tracking code which suggests you will get the delivery soon while they know already that it will be delayed by at least a week due to them shipping it all to frankfurt via truck (LOL truck). No notice nothing, thats almost a full on deceit tbh.
> In addition the first batch was sold out quickly and due to the demand visible everywhere, especially reflected in the ebay prices, it was kinda foreseeable that the second batch would sell out just the same. Independent of the size of the retailer (and maxgaming surely isnt a 2 men ****hole) you would think that they have some sort of plan, so 20k+ orders in one day isnt really an excuse especially with 2 months prepartation time.
> But yes banter on people that actually demand some level of service and professionalism for their money.


To be fair, have you ever tried to spin up a 20 thousand unit order in any country including China? Not an easy task to achieve. Even the incoming logistics on 20,000 units is a nightmare, let alone the outgoing. There is a huge demand on this device and this company hasn't seen anything like it before. TBH... I would imagine Razer and Logitech have never actually sold 20 thousand units to end users in a single 24 hour period.


----------



## dwnfall

I threw on my extra G Pro hyperglides and it feels 10x smoother already! Gonna need some time to adjust to the width but I am digging it so far.


----------



## VESPA5

dwnfall said:


> I threw on my extra G Pro hyperglides and it feels 10x smoother already! Gonna need some time to adjust to the width but I am digging it so far.


Was that with or without any sanding down?


----------



## dwnfall

VESPA5 said:


> Was that with or without any sanding down?


Without sanding but I feel like I might sand the edges off regardless as they may still catch if I press down with any force on big swipes. Also just noticed the stock cable on this is very short.


----------



## solz

Mouse is pretty nice weight is a game changer and the shape is nice but the skates are horrible and scratching the pad.
Waiting for hyperglides to release a set of skates and will give the mouse another chance


----------



## empyr

frabb said:


> empyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few people who have sanded it down and use the Zowie EC1/2 feet on it instead. So it's possible. One guy who did it said he used mainly grid 150.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it change the lift-off distance or about same?
Click to expand...

Not sure. It changed a little I guess. The EC Hyperglides are 0.80 so might have evened out almost.


----------



## nidzakv

Does anyone have info about ergo 2, will it be available again?

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## idiotekniQues

Has anyone used the intellimouse hyperglides with this mouse?


----------



## James N

idiotekniQues said:


> Has anyone used the intellimouse hyperglides with this mouse?


 Yes! You can pretty much use any feet that somewhat fit. Just make sure the mouse stays balanced.


----------



## RaleighStClair

frabb said:


> Did it change the lift-off distance or about same?



I sanded the feet enclosure off the mouse and used backup Zowie EC1A skates, I noticed zero difference in the LOD. In fact with the larger Zowie feet the mouse is much easier to control and stop, than with the IE/Gpro skates I used before trying the larger skates/feet. YMMV depending on the pad. I'm using a Zowie GSR.


----------



## pigglywiggly

RaleighStClair said:


> frabb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it change the lift-off distance or about same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded the feet enclosure off the mouse and used backup Zowie EC1A skates, I noticed zero difference in the LOD. In fact with the larger Zowie feet the mouse is much easier to control and stop, than with the IE/Gpro skates I used before trying the larger skates/feet. YMMV depending on the pad. I'm using a Zowie GSR.
Click to expand...

Hmm probably more surface area touching the pad? I was thinking about that. Also, I’m sure Zowie mouse skates are slower than hyperglides in general (like if you would try the hyperglide zowie they’d still be really fast like the hyperglide gpro/ms3’s)


----------



## Toxsick

Also loose buttons here, can live with it i guess.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

I love this mouse I debraided it straight away after testing it to ensure there were no defects. The cable isnt so terrible after a few hours without the braiding in a bungee (give it a day of basic web browsing/office work). I LOVE this mouse. When my cable comes I have plans to sand down the main buttons. Stock feet are perfectly fine in my case.


----------



## frabb

Replaced the skates with G pro ones, feel great now almost no scratching, any one used extra 2 skates in the middle? I tried and it felt better but the mouse felt a bit uneven now when I gave pressure at the back of the mouse it tipped a bit. I guess it good enough with the 4 skatez only.


----------



## VESPA5

Toxsick said:


> Also loose buttons here, can live with it i guess.


Mine arrived yesterday. Loose buttons here as well (not as loose as the Rival 310). The cord is definitely a pain (do they soak these cables in starch or something?!). The mouse feet do significantly scrape against my cloth pad. I'm going to try to use some spare EC2-B feet to see if this improves the glide and swipe quality of this mouse. Already used the DM1 Pro S software to set it to 1000hz polling rate. I don't see any erratic or iffy behavior so far.


----------



## Fanato

I received mine a few days ago as well. The cable is pretty terrible initially but gets a bit better after a while, still going to replace it with one from CeeSa. I don't really have any issues with the feet on a DM Pad XXL. My right mouse button has a tiny bit of play but everything else is nice and snug. Can't complain about the quality of the build overall and am pretty happy with the mouse so far


----------



## dwnfall

Yeah my right click seems much looser/ easier to click than the left.


----------



## exo05771

*Ultralight Pro Modding*

Hello,

got my Ultralight Pro white today from Maxgaming.com and finished the Modding already.

Here are some Pictures:



regards 

Marcel R.


----------



## pez

Yikes. And I know exactly what you're referring to .

I've got to get to bed, so I won't see mine until tomorrow morning. However, if the buttons are loose like the Rival/Sensei 310, I'm gonna probably put it straight in the mouse drawer.


----------



## dwnfall

exo05771 said:


> Hello,
> 
> got my Ultralight Pro white today from Maxgaming.com and finished the Modding already.
> 
> Here are some Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> Marcel R.


Looks really nice! Is that the 3XL pad? And how are the corepadz? Might get those these G Pro skates still scrape if I apply any pressure.


----------



## exo05771

This is the Glorious PC Gaming Race G-3XL Extended 12260 mm x 610 mm.

The Skates are nice and smooth. Much better than the Stock ones.


----------



## Exposal

Got my mouse yesterday and tested it to make sure it worked. Modded it today with Ceesa paracord, sanded down the mouse feet grooves and added the corepad skates. MOUSE FEELS AMAZING!


----------



## atarii

exo05771 said:


> This is the Glorious PC Gaming Race G-3XL Extended 12260 mm x 610 mm.
> 
> The Skates are nice and smooth. Much better the the Stock ones.


Are the corepad feet the same height of the originals? How much faster are they? Thanks.


----------



## exo05771

atarii said:


> Are the corepad feet the same height of the originals? How much faster are they? Thanks.


The Skatez are about 0,1 mm thinner and faster than the stock ones.


----------



## nidzakv

Is it available somewhere in EU? Maxgaming do not have it in stock..

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Zhuni

It's not available anywhere at the moment. And probably won't be for quite a while. The batches are very small. Presumably to keep hype/demand high


----------



## NotMarkos

Just got my Final Mouse Sunset delivered! Sadly, i paid double the price thru ebay... didn't want to wait and was having left click issues with my G703. It's so so light, it's unreal. Waiting for paracord now and just want to point out, the FEETS SUCKS. Like ***? I didn't even know it could scratch mouse pads. I didn't know that was a thing, i ordered some Logitech G PRO hyperglides that fits these. Can't wait for them!


----------



## Exposal

NotMarkos said:


> Just got my Final Mouse Sunset delivered! Sadly, i paid double the price thru ebay... didn't want to wait and was having left click issues with my G703. It's so so light, it's unreal. Waiting for paracord now and just want to point out, the FEETS SUCKS. Like ***? I didn't even know it could scratch mouse pads. I didn't know that was a thing, i ordered some Logitech G PRO hyperglides that fits these. Can't wait for them!


Check out the corepad feet for the mouse they are amazing, i had to sand the bottom of my mouse to get rid of the scratching. the grooves for the mousefeet are too big.


----------



## VESPA5

Exposal said:


> Check out the corepad feet for the mouse they are amazing, i had to sand the bottom of my mouse to get rid of the scratching. the grooves for the mousefeet are too big.


I just ordered mine from eBay. These feet are not very good at all. Also ordered another CeeSa cable because I can't get my mouse bungee to hold this stock cord properly enough where it's not pushing against the mouse. 

Overall, I mean, it 'feels' light. Compared to my EC2-B (which is about 90g) I can't really see much of an advantage between 20+ grams of lighter weight. Maybe it's weight distribution and it's a wider grip? It's definitely a medium/large mouse compared to my EC2-B. Somehow I felt that this mouse would feel lighter than it was advertised for because my EC2-B does not feel that 'much' heavier than my UL Pro. Who knows.


----------



## Exposal

VESPA5 said:


> I just ordered mine from eBay. These feet are not very good at all. Also ordered another CeeSa cable because I can't get my mouse bungee to hold this stock cord properly enough where it's not pushing against the mouse.
> 
> Overall, I mean, it 'feels' light. Compared to my EC2-B (which is about 90g) I can't really see much of an advantage between 20+ grams of lighter weight. Maybe it's weight distribution and it's a wider grip? It's definitely a medium/large mouse compared to my EC2-B. Somehow I felt that this mouse would feel lighter than it was advertised for because my EC2-B does not feel that 'much' heavier than my UL Pro. Who knows.


Here is mine after sanding and corepadz, loving how it feels


----------



## NotMarkos

Exposal said:


> Check out the corepad feet for the mouse they are amazing, i had to sand the bottom of my mouse to get rid of the scratching. the grooves for the mousefeet are too big.


You had to sand the hyperglide g pro for the FM? Or the stock ones u mean? I bought the hyperglides already, i can cancel it tho


----------



## Exposal

NotMarkos said:


> You had to sand the hyperglide g pro for the FM? Or the stock ones u mean? I bought the hyperglides already, i can cancel it tho


i took the stock mousefeet off and sanded the bottom of the mouse to lower the plastic edges around the mouse feet grooves then put on my corepadz


----------



## frunction

b0z0 said:


> I think we understand your point about the 500hz from your last 3 post. Also I never received a shipping confirmation on mine. It was at my front door one day.


Thanks, I read this today and decided to check my front door, and there it was. Could have been there a week for all I know, we only use the garage. I couldn't resist buying one because of the weight and the memes. 

It's not bad at all, my clicks, scroll wheel, buttons, the feet are bearable on my pad (GTF-X). I have paracords, but I may try and see if the cable loosens up as longer term users have stated. 

The only thing I can really say I don't like for me personally is I can feel the right button going up and down against my ring finger and the slight flaring at the front. Because my hands are so big, I never like mice where the buttons wrap over the side or have flares, but this seems manageable, and definitely worth it to have a pretty nice size mouse with this weight.


----------



## b0z0

Exposal said:


> i took the stock mousefeet off and sanded the bottom of the mouse to lower the plastic edges around the mouse feet grooves then put on my corepadz


Same, also debraided the cable. Also have Dreammachine software installed and the mouse is running @ 1000hz. Amazing so far


----------



## NotMarkos

b0z0 said:


> Same, also debraided the cable. Also have Dreammachine software installed and the mouse is running @ 1000hz. Amazing so far


Any pros by running 1000 hz?


----------



## b0z0

NotMarkos said:


> Any pros by running 1000 hz?


The mouse felt like it skipped around @ 500hz on a 240hz monitor, Hard to explain. Just wasn't fluid.


----------



## pigglywiggly

Exposal said:


> NotMarkos said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had to sand the hyperglide g pro for the FM? Or the stock ones u mean? I bought the hyperglides already, i can cancel it tho
> 
> 
> 
> i took the stock mousefeet off and sanded the bottom of the mouse to lower the plastic edges around the mouse feet grooves then put on my corepadz
Click to expand...

No scratching with the corepads with the mouse sanded down?


----------



## b0z0

pigglywiggly said:


> No scratching with the corepads with the mouse sanded down?


I have no scratching with corepads without sanding. I had scraping with the stock mouse skates tho


----------



## Parkerboi

anyone have a link on where i can buy corepad finalmouse ultralight (Europe)? whenever i google it, it doesnt take me there takes me to some other site with different mouse feet.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Parkerboi said:


> anyone have a link on where i can buy corepad finalmouse ultralight (Europe)? whenever i google it, it doesnt take me there takes me to some other site with different mouse feet.


ebay


----------



## Klopfer

Parkerboi said:


> anyone have a link on where i can buy corepad finalmouse ultralight (Europe)? whenever i google it, it doesnt take me there takes me to some other site with different mouse feet.


www.corepad.de


----------



## idiotekniQues

After being very cynical about this mouse, expecting to receive some broken down crappy quality product - well after a couple of days with it I am very impressed. Build quality is solid for the weight. My favorite mouse, the Rival 600, just feels more solid but it also weighs 30 grams more. Shape is absolutely great. Hands are 20x11cm. I tried in the last two months:

G502, Corsair M65 Pro, Corsair Glaive, Rival 600, G403, Nixeus Revel, Kone Aimo, Kone XTD, Rival 310, FinalMouse Ultralight Pro, Cougar Revenger and EC2-B and I have a Fnatic Flick 2 on the way.

This shape is very very nice. The cable is way way too stiff but with a bungee placed properly it's just fine. Without a bungee I see issues. Mouse feet are good on a Dex mousepad, I don't use anything softer so I can't comment, though I do have the Corepads on the way from Germany.

Overall finish is also quite nice, although I do prefer the softer touch of the Rival 600. This makes me curious about the sunset edition. Although I read it wasn't much of a difference?

Clicks are great. I have tried to test for loose buttons and it doesn't happen, even though sometimes I feel like my right click is extra sensitive. THere is no rattling when I press it rapidly.

Side buttons are more than adequate if not quite good.

I know the hate is on LED's but the only thing I'm missing are some LED's! I like blue on my peripherals lol


----------



## sefwe

Only 6 buttons? I mean it's nice that they finally got past the last century's mindset "gamerz don't need buttons" but the mx500 was released in 2002 and had 8 buttons. Especially now that this base shape has been extensively playtested and you know you can add 1 more button on top and 2 buttons on the other side.


----------



## Avalar

sefwe said:


> Only 6 buttons? I mean it's nice that they finally got past the last century's mindset "gamerz don't need buttons" but the mx500 was released in 2002 and had 8 buttons. Especially now that this base shape has been extensively playtested and you know you can add 1 more button on top and 2 buttons on the other side.


Just a basic FPS mouse. More buttons means more plastic, and more plastic to keep that plastic in place, etc. The idea was less weight.


----------



## pez

I actually did get mine yesterday and had a couple hours to test it out before heading to bed. So far, it's bittersweet. I don't have loose buttons, so that was the immediate success for me.

Some pics with it beside my DA:E:
https://imgur.com/a/XTXeh4W

Mouse is extremely light and it feels great for my grip style. Two problems that everyone else has pretty much mentioned are the feet and the cable. BUT, the feet are fixable and so is the cable. However, I use middle click heavily in a few of my games and it's way too stiff for that--It's G Pro level AND then some, stiff. I'm not sure if it'll loosen up after time, but it's currently the only deal breaker for me. The cable causes some of the 'scratchy' feel as well and it's just a pet peeve of mine to feel that through the mouse. And with such a light/hollow shell, it's extremely noticeable.

I threw some of my hotline games G Pro feet on top of the stock feet and didn't have any issues with glide after that. No liftoff issues either, so that was really nice. I might check out some of those Corepadz skates and then get a paracord cable. The mouse has potential to the point I might even try to adapt my other games to avoid middle click. 

I have a Mamba Hyperflux on the way as well so it's going to be a toss up for the next couple of weeks.



NotMarkos said:


> Just got my Final Mouse Sunset delivered! Sadly, i paid double the price thru ebay... didn't want to wait and was having left click issues with my G703. It's so so light, it's unreal. Waiting for paracord now and just want to point out, the FEETS SUCKS. Like ***? I didn't even know it could scratch mouse pads. I didn't know that was a thing, i ordered some Logitech G PRO hyperglides that fits these. Can't wait for them!


I don't have G Pro Hyperglides, but have the Hotline gaming feet and I put them on top of the stock feet. The stock feet are actually garbage. I had a lot of complaints about the stock G Pro feet, but these by far are the worst to date.


----------



## idiotekniQues

The middle mouse button is definitely too hard to press for gaming purposes. Luckily I don't use it for much anymore but if you do it could be a big deal.


----------



## roz133

The middle click being so stiff is a major problem for me as well. Worst part is, using the middle click on mine occasionally triggers a continous auto-mousewheelup making me jump around like an idiot till I press middle click again. No idea what's going on there. 

Does Jude still post here? I was wondering if we could get the scream one firmware on the ultralight. Click latency has increased on the ultralight vs scream. The scream one also felt more connected to me overall. IDK if that second part is just me not being completely used to the lightness yet.


----------



## pez

Maybe while I watch TV tonight I'll spam the middle click to see if it loosens up. I usually unbind scroll in games, so I haven't come across that particular issue, but I use middle click a lot while browsing, so I'll definitely keep an eye out for that.


----------



## vanir1337

sefwe said:


> Only 6 buttons? I mean it's nice that they finally got past the last century's mindset "gamerz don't need buttons" but the mx500 was released in 2002 and had 8 buttons. Especially now that this base shape has been extensively playtested and you know you can add 1 more button on top and 2 buttons on the other side.


No, thank you.


----------



## sefwe

vanir1337 said:


> No, thank you.


This comment is kind of ironic considering, reading through the thread there are actual pro gamers breaking side buttons _from overuse_ so don't flatter yourself. Not that i care. My comment was to point out that i would like more buttons in their products. It is up to them to figure out the magic.


----------



## Lunni

Just to give anyone a heads up buying from the EU, don't bother buying from Maxgaming.com, 'despatched' from 2 weeks ago, and it has not even left Germany. 

They told their customer after one week after that it was delayed because they decided to send it on pallet to Deutschepost, and now another week after, Deutschepost still does not have the parcel. 

Twitted about this on their page about this and they have just blocked me from following their page. Tells you a lot about this company. How do they even survive in this day and age is beyond me.


----------



## pez

honestly the only extra buttons I need or desire are the two thumb buttons. A tilt scroll is nice, but that can add more weight *and* points of failure, so I'd rather just get distinct scroll steps and a good middle click. Oh, and just plain or coated plastic sides. I've dealt with very few mice that the rubber sides were desirable to me over just plain old plastic ones.


----------



## bovi77

Lunni said:


> Just to give anyone a heads up buying from the EU, don't bother buying from Maxgaming.com, 'despatched' from 2 weeks ago, and it has not even left Germany.
> 
> They told their customer after one week after that it was delayed because they decided to send it on pallet to Deutschepost, and now another week after, Deutschepost still does not have the parcel.
> 
> Twitted about this on their page about this and they have just blocked me from following their page. Tells you a lot about this company. How do they even survive in this day and age is beyond me.


yikes! any other good shops to recommend?


----------



## VESPA5

So far, I really like this mouse. The 'weight' doesn't seem to be as much of a "this is a game changer!" moment that I thought it would be. The size feels for me like around the DeathAdder range. It's wider and has a bigger footprint than my EC2-B. Yet 71g vs. 90g (EC2-B) doesn't feel that much different, which is weird because on paper, a 19g difference should be significant, but in this case (I think it's because of weight distribution and shape), it isn't. 

Overall, I like this mouse. I'm modding the fxxx out of it though. Already ordered my CeeSa cable and waiting for my Corepad feet to arrive as well. The scroll wheel definitely is stiff when pressing down on it. My fear is that it's the same scroll wheel my Scream One had before it got dislodged out of place because I pressed too hard on it (resulting in me returning it back to Amazon when they used to sell FM mice frequently). 

The M1/M2 buttons are actually stiff with an occasional looseness about them. My grip involves my fingertips barely hovering past the holes which makes for a stiffer click when I press down.

And after a few hours playing on 500hz vs. 1000hz on a 144hz monitor, I definitely will keep the mouse at 1000hz polling rate. It feels a lot 'snappier' than it does on 500hz (to me at least).


----------



## Exposal

pigglywiggly said:


> No scratching with the corepads with the mouse sanded down?


Nope no scratching


----------



## ichocs

Hey, received my FM UL this morning. So far, it feels pretty good, the weight is indeed not a gamebreaker I would say but really appreciated (I can feel it, i had an FK2), the sensor feels great at 500Hz polling rate but it does feel quite better at 1000Hz which I will keep until I encounter problems (If it happens). 

As for the scratchy feet/stiff cable, I didn't even bother playing with the stock cable which is a true nightmare and installed instantly CeeSa Paracord. The stock feet weren't as bad as people seems to describe them, to me they were just a little under Zowie's stock feet, I replaced them with G-Pro Skatez from Corepad and I didn't had to sand the feet down, they're not scratching at all. 

Concerning the looseness of the buttons, they were loose (just a bit) before installing the paracord, but after reclipping everything they feel good, don't know why though.


----------



## ncck

ichocs said:


> Hey, received my FM UL this morning. So far, it feels pretty good, the weight is indeed not a gamebreaker I would say but really appreciated (I can feel it, i had an FK2), the sensor feels great at 500Hz polling rate but it does feel quite better at 1000Hz which I will keep until I encounter problems (If it happens).
> 
> As for the scratchy feet/stiff cable, I didn't even bother playing with the stock cable which is a true nightmare and installed instantly CeeSa Paracord. The stock feet weren't as bad as people seems to describe them, to me they were just a little under Zowie's stock feet, I replaced them with G-Pro Skatez from Corepad and I didn't had to sand the feet down, they're not scratching at all.
> 
> Concerning the looseness of the buttons, they were loose (just a bit) before installing the paracord, but after reclipping everything they feel good, don't know why though.


Wait why replace them with the g pro corepads when corepad has skates specifically for the mouse ?


----------



## VESPA5

So all these holes shaved off 9+ grams of weight off a Scream One............ The Scream One had a nice blue coating on top and it felt solid (minus the slam issue and random scrolling issues). I would've preferred a finalized and perfected Scream One over this mouse. Oh well. That's my minor gripe (aside from the cable and feet). I like this mouse overall.


----------



## ichocs

ncck said:


> Wait why replace them with the g pro corepads when corepad has skates specifically for the mouse ?


I've heard 2 or 3 peoples complaining about them scratching the mousepad so I decided I wouldn't risk it, I saw no complaints about the G-PRO's one so I went with them. If it seems they are good enough I'll might order them !


----------



## frabb

ichocs said:


> I've heard 2 or 3 peoples complaining about them scratching the mousepad so I decided I wouldn't risk it, I saw no complaints about the G-PRO's one so I went with them. If it seems they are good enough I'll might order them !


I ordered both, G pro > finalmouse ones.


----------



## Klopfer

I prefer skatez in shape of a circle ... so Im glad with some of their new ALR skatez ( Allrounder ) ... they also now have oval skatez with different dimensions ...
Edit: it's always good to have many different shaped skatez


----------



## StillBlaze

Anyone have issues opening their Finalmouse Ultralight? The front two teeth just refuse to let go and open up, if trying pulling both shells in every direction as well as the braided cable head, it gives a bit but in the end it feels like I'm about to snap something.


----------



## ichocs

StillBlaze said:


> Anyone have issues opening their Finalmouse Ultralight? The front two teeth just refuse to let go and open up, if trying pulling both shells in every direction as well as the braided cable head, it gives a bit but in the end it feels like I'm about to snap something.


Look at CeeSa's video on the paracord of G403, you have to wiggle it a bit like he's doing in the video and it should be all good !


----------



## VESPA5

exo05771 said:


> Hello,
> 
> got my Ultralight Pro white today from Maxgaming.com and finished the Modding already.
> 
> Here are some Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> Marcel R.


Nice pics! Did you have to unscrew the mouse wheel to squeeze the cable underneath it or is it a lot more simple than it looks? I'm asking because my paracord is arriving next week.


----------



## NotMarkos

b0z0 said:


> The mouse felt like it skipped around @ 500hz on a 240hz monitor, Hard to explain. Just wasn't fluid.


Just read about that. Where can i download that software? Can you like it to me? 
Thanks~


----------



## pez

VESPA5 said:


> So far, I really like this mouse. The 'weight' doesn't seem to be as much of a "this is a game changer!" moment that I thought it would be. The size feels for me like around the DeathAdder range. It's wider and has a bigger footprint than my EC2-B. Yet 71g vs. 90g (EC2-B) doesn't feel that much different, which is weird because on paper, a 19g difference should be significant, but in this case (I think it's because of weight distribution and shape), it isn't.
> 
> Overall, I like this mouse. I'm modding the fxxx out of it though. Already ordered my CeeSa cable and waiting for my Corepad feet to arrive as well. The scroll wheel definitely is stiff when pressing down on it. My fear is that it's the same scroll wheel my Scream One had before it got dislodged out of place because I pressed too hard on it (resulting in me returning it back to Amazon when they used to sell FM mice frequently).
> 
> The M1/M2 buttons are actually stiff with an occasional looseness about them. My grip involves my fingertips barely hovering past the holes which makes for a stiffer click when I press down.
> 
> And after a few hours playing on 500hz vs. 1000hz on a 144hz monitor, I definitely will keep the mouse at 1000hz polling rate. It feels a lot 'snappier' than it does on 500hz (to me at least).


Honestly I have a feeling once the CeeSa cable arrives and you install it it'll change the way you feel about the weight. When I suspended it super high over my monitor (vs a bungee) it changes the mouse significantly. However, I'm one that cares about that kinda thing, so I won't keep it that way. Like you, I'm also awaiting the paracord cable and the Corepad Skatez.


----------



## NotMarkos

VESPA5 said:


> So far, I really like this mouse. The 'weight' doesn't seem to be as much of a "this is a game changer!" moment that I thought it would be. The size feels for me like around the DeathAdder range. It's wider and has a bigger footprint than my EC2-B. Yet 71g vs. 90g (EC2-B) doesn't feel that much different, which is weird because on paper, a 19g difference should be significant, but in this case (I think it's because of weight distribution and shape), it isn't.
> 
> Overall, I like this mouse. I'm modding the fxxx out of it though. Already ordered my CeeSa cable and waiting for my Corepad feet to arrive as well. The scroll wheel definitely is stiff when pressing down on it. My fear is that it's the same scroll wheel my Scream One had before it got dislodged out of place because I pressed too hard on it (resulting in me returning it back to Amazon when they used to sell FM mice frequently).
> 
> The M1/M2 buttons are actually stiff with an occasional looseness about them. My grip involves my fingertips barely hovering past the holes which makes for a stiffer click when I press down.
> 
> And after a few hours playing on 500hz vs. 1000hz on a 144hz monitor, I definitely will keep the mouse at 1000hz polling rate. It feels a lot 'snappier' than it does on 500hz (to me at least).


Can you send me the link of the software that switches it to 1000 hz? Thanks!


----------



## Klopfer

NotMarkos said:


> Can you send me the link of the software that switches it to 1000 hz? Thanks!


https://www.dreammachines.io/en/drivers
DM1 Pro S


----------



## NotMarkos

Klopfer said:


> https://www.dreammachines.io/en/drivers
> DM1 Pro S


POGGERS.
All i need to do is click polling rate 1000hz and apply it? Is there anything else i should click ? Making sure the software doesn't change anything by default besides the polling rate.


----------



## Avalar

Wanted to check out 1000hz for myself, although I haven’t had any problems with 500hz. Anything I should be worried about? Bricking my mouse? Can I safely set it back to 500hz and uninstall the software afterwards?


----------



## Exposal

Avalar said:


> Wanted to check out 1000hz for myself, although I haven’t had any problems with 500hz. Anything I should be worried about? Bricking my mouse? Can I safely set it back to 500hz and uninstall the software afterwards?


Yup can you set it back to 500hz, also can disable buttons/re-assign buttons in the software too


----------



## pigglywiggly

NotMarkos said:


> Klopfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dreammachines.io/en/drivers
> DM1 Pro S /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> POGGERS.
> All i need to do is click polling rate 1000hz and apply it? Is there anything else i should click ? Making sure the software doesn't change anything by default besides the polling rate.
Click to expand...

Probably want to uncheck mouse precision because that’s acceleration, right?


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Took an x-acto to the buttons instead of sanding got rid of the extra bit hanging over the finger rest. Thinking about doing some more


----------



## ncck

Note after trying UL black

Shape - Great
Sensor - Great
Mouse wheel - poor
Skates - poor but will eventually be good once they stop scratching
Cable - Terrible
Weight - Great
Buttons - Great

If there's only one thing I'd have to change it's the cable. ofc I can do it on my own, im just saying out of box the experience would be that much better with a rubber one.. I'm sure they'll 're-release' it in the future with a better cable and people will re-buy it... well at least they eventually came out with a solid product, feels better than the scream one


----------



## Exposal

pigglywiggly said:


> Probably want to uncheck mouse precision because that’s acceleration, right?


Mine was auto-unchecked, you might of had it enabled through windows. But yes you want it unchecked


----------



## idiotekniQues

like what were they thinking about the cable? they got so much right about a mouse they couldn't figure the cable out at all?

it's workable with a good bungee but still.


----------



## ewiggle

ncck said:


> Note after trying UL black
> Skates - poor but will eventually be good once they stop scratching


I'm not sure that the skates suck. I think the ridges surrounding their holding sections just might be too big. And if they're too big then the mouse feet won't get a chance to be proper mouse feet since the actual mouse is going to scrape the pad so much. On the other hand, maybe the feet could've been thicker to fix the issue altogether. Hmm.


----------



## VESPA5

ncck said:


> Note after trying UL black
> 
> Shape - Great
> Sensor - Great
> Mouse wheel - poor
> Skates - poor but will eventually be good once they stop scratching
> Cable - Terrible
> Weight - Great
> Buttons - Great
> 
> If there's only one thing I'd have to change it's the cable. ofc I can do it on my own, im just saying out of box the experience would be that much better with a rubber one.. I'm sure they'll 're-release' it in the future with a better cable and people will re-buy it... well at least they eventually came out with a solid product, feels better than the scream one


I noticed the scratching of the mouse feet on my cloth pad immediately. So much that I can see the scratch marks on my cloth pad. And the cable? Good gawd. I've tried breaking it in so I could apply it on a mouse bungee so I wasn't fight the cord in the middle of swiping the mouse in-game. Hell, even the inspection sticker was half applied onto the mouse and half sticking out the right side (like lazily slapped on). 

After 4 days of continuous use of this mouse, I went back to my EC2-B. It's amazing how shape and quality of the mouse cord makes a difference. Till then, my UL will sit in the shelf till my corepad skates and paracord arrive in a few weeks. After I mod the UL, I'll probably go back to it again.


----------



## dwnfall

I am back to my FK2. I love the Ultralight Sunset but the shape causes too much discomfort over time. FK2 for life it seems.


----------



## frunction

dwnfall said:


> I am back to my FK2. I love the Ultralight Sunset but the shape causes too much discomfort over time. FK2 for life it seems.


Is it the right side? I feel like it's a bit uncomfortable on the ring/pinky because the taper needs to be gentler on such a wide mouse, similar to FK series.


----------



## pez

ewiggle said:


> I'm not sure that the skates suck. I think the ridges surrounding their holding sections just might be too big. And if they're too big then the mouse feet won't get a chance to be proper mouse feet since the actual mouse is going to scrape the pad so much. On the other hand, maybe the feet could've been thicker to fix the issue altogether. Hmm.


Definitely the skates. You can easily look and see that that's not the issue. Even on a hard pad, they feel like garbage.


----------



## dwnfall

frunction said:


> Is it the right side? I feel like it's a bit uncomfortable on the ring/pinky because the taper needs to be gentler on such a wide mouse, similar to FK series.


My grip was weird on the right side but I think it's simply to large for my hand FK2 is much smaller and comfortable to me personally.


----------



## VESPA5

frunction said:


> Is it the right side? I feel like it's a bit uncomfortable on the ring/pinky because the taper needs to be gentler on such a wide mouse, similar to FK series.


So it's not just me. Yeah, the right side seems like it has a lesser exaggerated curve than the Roccat KPOE but similar to it. My fingers sometimes have a tough time adjusting to it. Yeah, generally, it takes me about a day or two for me to get used to a mouse's shape, this mouse took me a bit more to adjust. It feels more like an FK1 with DeathAdder qualities. Meh. Whatever, even with the EC2-B's own gripes, the shape has always been a fav of mine


----------



## LazyAfternoons

Hello guys. Got my FinalMouse today and I was wondering if anyone has a video guide on how to disassembly or even a written one, just to know which skates remove and stuff like that. Thank you.
Also, no issues with stakes on my QcK+ XXL, no scratches and they feel pretty good to me. Cable is complete garbage on the other side.


----------



## idiotekniQues

exo05771 said:


> Hello,
> 
> got my Ultralight Pro white today from Maxgaming.com and finished the Modding already.
> 
> Here are some Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> Marcel R.


Nice.
'
Do you have to remove the PCB in order to route the cable inside the finalmouse?


----------



## Exposal

idiotekniQues said:


> Nice.
> '
> Do you have to remove the PCB in order to route the cable inside the finalmouse?


Nope didn't have to really touch the pcb


----------



## Exposal

LazyAfternoons said:


> Hello guys. Got my FinalMouse today and I was wondering if anyone has a video guide on how to disassembly or even a written one, just to know which skates remove and stuff like that. Thank you.
> Also, no issues with stakes on my QcK+ XXL, no scratches and they feel pretty good to me. Cable is complete garbage on the other side.


The best thing I could find was this:

https://imgur.com/r/MouseReview/INpne


----------



## t3ram

I feel like the ergo will be updated or they bring a G100/ Shape , lets see what happens


----------



## LazyAfternoons

Exposal said:


> The best thing I could find was this:
> 
> https://imgur.com/r/MouseReview/INpne


Thank you! From what I can see, it looks like there are only 2 screws under the bottom feets, right?


----------



## Exposal

LazyAfternoons said:


> Thank you! From what I can see, it looks like there are only 2 screws under the bottom feets, right?


2 screws on bottom feet then there's 2 slots on the front of the mouse that the top shell slides into, kinda scary trying to get the top pulled out of those 2 slots.


----------



## LazyAfternoons

Exposal said:


> 2 screws on bottom feet then there's 2 slots on the front of the mouse that the top shell slides into, kinda scary trying to get the top pulled out of those 2 slots.


I see, thank you.


----------



## empyr

Anybody tried to contact Hyperglide to see if they would consider making feet for the UL?


----------



## gipetto

empyr said:


> Anybody tried to contact Hyperglide to see if they would consider making feet for the UL?


https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8ke6la/hyperglide_is_making_official_finalmouse/


----------



## NotMarkos

LazyAfternoons said:


> Hello guys. Got my FinalMouse today and I was wondering if anyone has a video guide on how to disassembly or even a written one, just to know which skates remove and stuff like that. Thank you.
> Also, no issues with stakes on my QcK+ XXL, no scratches and they feel pretty good to me. Cable is complete garbage on the other side.


Put some pressure on the mouse and it will scratch. I have the same mousepad.


----------



## idiotekniQues

I didn't mind the feet so much on a DEX pad, but I did order a set of intellimouse hyperglides and stuck them on tonight. 

You definitely notice a bit of a difference. The hyperglides are definitely an improvement.


----------



## idiotekniQues

I find the weight to be a gamechanger. Going back to my rival 600 at 96 grams feels way too heavy. Something happened on the way between 90 and 70 grams that makes a significant difference IMO.


----------



## Nivity

gipetto said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8ke6la/hyperglide_is_making_official_finalmouse/


Before they are in the process to make feet for FM the current FM design will be dead 

It's been like over 1 year since they mentioned G403, still no feet for it


----------



## James N

If you want fitting feet, Corepad are the best option for now.

https://www.corepad.de/en/Corepad-S...ght-Pro-Sunset-Scream-One-Tournament-Pro.html


----------



## VESPA5

idiotekniQues said:


> I find the weight to be a gamechanger. Going back to my rival 600 at 96 grams feels way too heavy. Something happened on the way between 90 and 70 grams that makes a significant difference IMO.


Yeah, going from 96 grams (DeathAdder) to the UL Pro, I do feel a significant difference. But going from 90 grams (EC2-B) to 71+ grams didn't really feel that significant at all. Mainly because the UL Pro is sort of a large mouse (like an FK1+). I think I'm not feeling the benefits of this mouse's weight because I'm always adjusting my bungee to hold the braided cord in a way where I'm not getting resistance from it in-game (in which any little distraction like that will throw me off). I'm sure when I mod this with the paracord when it arrives, I'll probably feel differently about this mouse. The shape is something my 18cm hand is still getting used to. My semi-claw/fingertip grip has my fingers near the edges of the honeycomb holes on the M1/M2 buttons and it takes a little more adjustment and muscle memory on my part to get used to. But as my UL Pro is now, it feels no different in-game due to its weight than if I were to stick with my EC2-B


----------



## frunction

Even after installing hyperglides, paracord, and 1000hz, I still think this is one I'm going to have to sell. Just don't like the shape. 

I need to sell like 5 mice, anything better than eBay?


----------



## empyr

gipetto said:


> empyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody tried to contact Hyperglide to see if they would consider making feet for the UL?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8ke6la/hyperglide_is_making_official_finalmouse/
Click to expand...

Cheers, might take a while since the G403 should have been out a long time ago. 😢 I hope it won't be the same deal.


----------



## Avalar

frunction said:


> Even after installing hyperglides, paracord, and 1000hz, I still think this is one I'm going to have to sell. Just don't like the shape.
> 
> I need to sell like 5 mice, anything better than eBay?


Yeah, us! ^-^


----------



## xmr1

https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/997325700330934272

Finalmeme always delivering lulz.

If it's a smaller UL I'm going to be giving these guys more money unfortunately.


----------



## ewiggle

xmr1 said:


> https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/997325700330934272
> 
> Finalmeme always delivering lulz.
> 
> If it's a smaller UL I'm going to be giving these guys more money unfortunately.


If it's a smaller UL, that'll be pretty sweet. If I were using a cloth pad I'd get it for sure.


----------



## senileoldman

It's probably another Ergo but with holes to decrease the weight; so, Ultralight Ergo, or whatever. They are also way too cheap to push out another new design, even when it'd be just a smaller UL Pro.

I'd totally buy a smaller Ultralight, but I bet it won't be it.

If they actually make a smaller Ultralight the same size (or smaller) than the FK2, but a tad wider, that would be godly and an instant buy.
@FinalmouseJude, please.


----------



## Klopfer

oO wait ... let me guess ... a FM Ergo with holes ... 
Edit :  I was a bit too late


----------



## Horsey

classic ergo with holes?

i really wish, but dont think they gonna do it, alot of ppl didn't like the shape, im not one of them

im still using the classic ergo 2016


----------



## senileoldman

Hell, it might even end up being just a overhyped color change. 

Sunset = Orange Ultralight Pro.

Saturn = Blueish Ultralight Pro.


----------



## VESPA5

Holes..... the cheapest way to subtract roughly 9 grams off a mouse. Just seems sorta lazy and a cash grab if anything. Like someone during their all hands meeting must've made some point by saying: "What are we gonna do with all these leftover Scream One shells?" "Psst! Make holes in them and call it 'innovative' and sell it at the same price point!"


----------



## hyp36rmax

I'm impressed. Also pickled up a white version (not shown)


----------



## Cherryking14

Finally got my Ultralight in the mail today. The mouse is great, but I really don't understand how they can make such a good mouse and ruin it with such a ****ty cable. This is easily the worst cable I've used and noticeably drags this light mouse. Can't wait to paracord+hyperglide this thing.


----------



## DazzaInOz

senileoldman said:


> Hell, it might even end up being just a overhyped color change.
> 
> Sunset = Orange Ultralight Pro.
> 
> Saturn = Blueish Ultralight Pro.


New color, new cable, new feet and 1000hz...Ultralight Second Edition. Heck, they probably wont even bother changing the cable, feet or polling rate!

But more likely, like Vespa alluded to, they probably have a crap load of Classic Ergo shells lying around and gonna drill some holes in em'!


----------



## Zhuni

xmr1 said:


> https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/997325700330934272
> 
> Finalmeme always delivering lulz.
> 
> If it's a smaller UL I'm going to be giving these guys more money unfortunately.


Can only hear that tweet in Dr disrespect's voice


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

how is making a mouse lightweight even hard? mice engineers are garbage as far as shell design is concerned imo.

at one point I was going to design my own mouse but never got around to milling out my piece of wood 



















I was planning on putting an older gaming mouse sensor in there and comparing it to how I liked the feel of the Tactx, but I ended up moving before getting around to the whole project and lost the damn piece of wood.

Point is I could have 3 dimensionally scanned the thing and made 3d printed reverse molds with it to literally mold a carbon fiber shell for it. only hard parts would be getting the clickers right.

If I could make a basic mouse shape as light as a lot if gaming mice with solid wood, how can engineers not make lighter mice? Honestly I like heavier mice so I'm more accurate at higher dpi, but seriously carbon fiber should exist if they cared about weight. mouse sensors aren't heavy.

They could make a 3d cast aluminum frame with carbon on top and an open frame design easily. make circuit boards in the mouse smaller and thinner. make scroll wheels lightweight, take all the LED's out and don't bother with stupid onboard memory and accleration circuitry and smoothing and angle snapping stuff. All these snobs about lightweight mice and the best peripheral's engineers can't come up with something like that? They could get $200 from these poor souls with a 40 gram 4000 dpi optical lightweight sensor mouse with 1000hz poll rate and pure analogue feel.


----------



## t3ram

xmr1 said:


> https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/997325700330934272
> 
> Finalmeme always delivering lulz.
> 
> If it's a smaller UL I'm going to be giving these guys more money unfortunately.


As i said earlier i think its either a ergo light or something small, i hope for a g100s shape , i doubt it will be anything big as the ultralight


----------



## D32PY

Just chiming in to say that I love my UL pro. The cord sucks, the feet are garbage, it's already getting shiny, but damnnn that turning speed at 800dpi. The feeling of getting kicked from a dust 2 server based on assumptions that I was cheating is absolutely priceless.


----------



## idiotekniQues

D32PY said:


> Just chiming in to say that I love my UL pro. The cord sucks, the feet are garbage, it's already getting shiny, but damnnn that turning speed at 800dpi. The feeling of getting kicked from a dust 2 server based on assumptions that I was cheating is absolutely priceless.


Yah mon. It's just got a magical feel between the shape and weight. Hyperglides already fixed the feet, the mouse bungee is doing it's job as well until the paracord comes in but when the Ultralights get back in stock I'm buying a Sunset edition to have as a backup for when this one might break. Since unfortunately it seems I have learned in my brief time knowing about Finalmouse they aren't known for their durability. But nothing feels quite like this mouse. If the G403 were a tad lighter without that few mm hump, it would probably take over though. It's nice knowing your mouse is built to last and why Finalmouse doesn't have my loyalty yet.


----------



## pez

As much as I initially hated the scrollwheel, it's become obvious to me it's all dependent on the angle that you actuate it from. I hit it from a rear angle and it hasn't been an issue to me whatsoever. The steps are still some of the most numb feeling steps (if you have experience with the Basilisk, you can make it this numb on purpose, but it's like a tad too light than what most would want) I've experienced. It's livable for me, though. Parcord is ordered and my Corepad Skatez have shipped, so I'm pretty excited to test them out. Would like to actually order a couple more (because I know the QC issues exist) to have as backups....

I have a problem.


----------



## idiotekniQues

pez said:


> Would like to actually order a couple more (because I know the QC issues exist) to have as backups....
> 
> I have a problem.


Same here. I'd like a backup. I'd much rather give my money to a product that I feel doesn't need a backup but in the meantime....(Logitech, Corsair, Roccat or Steelseries can you hear me?)

First world f'in problems


----------



## pez

idiotekniQues said:


> Same here. I'd like a backup. I'd much rather give my money to a product that I feel doesn't need a backup but in the meantime....(Logitech, Corsair, Roccat or Steelseries can you hear me?)
> 
> First world f'in problems


Oh for sure, but even then, I still want backups for my G903 and G703s, too . I had a beautiful thing with my old MX518 and their pretty hard to find. Same goes for the OG DeathAdders and the Black Edition.


----------



## pigglywiggly

All in all I’m absolutely loving the mouse, but I’m having a little bit of an issue with my ring finger on my grip. The left edge of my ring finger is sometimes rubbing/ getting in the way of the right edge of the right click of the mouse. I have a Palm grip and usually put my ring finger on the top right edge of the mouse, but since the finalmouse mouse buttons hang over the edge, it’s becoming an issue. 

How do you guys grip it with your ring and pinky? Do you kinda curl those two fingers and grip it with the tips near the bottom of the mouse, or do you have your ring and pinky fingers straight and flat running down the right side of the mouse (the way im trying to grip it). My hands are 20x10 cm, if not larger, so I shouldn’t have any issues with grip judging from size.

Like I said, other than this I have absolutely no issues with the mouse. Paracord and hyperglides take it to the next level. Also sunset grip is practically unnoticeable. I think my white one is gripper than my sunset.


----------



## Neoony

BlazeGaming said:


> Too bad the rubberized texturing is only on top of the mouse and not on the sides, where it matters mostly, because that's where you grip the mouse. What were they thinking?


They were thinking: "...weight! weight! weight!..." :wheee:


----------



## idiotekniQues

pigglywiggly said:


> Also sunset grip is practically unnoticeable. I think my white one is gripper than my sunset.


Good info. My next ultralight, unless the next G403 is the one mouse to rule them all, will be another black one.


----------



## frunction

pigglywiggly said:


> All in all I’m absolutely loving the mouse, but I’m having a little bit of an issue with my ring finger on my grip. The left edge of my ring finger is sometimes rubbing/ getting in the way of the right edge of the right click of the mouse. I have a Palm grip and usually put my ring finger on the top right edge of the mouse, but since the finalmouse mouse buttons hang over the edge, it’s becoming an issue.
> 
> How do you guys grip it with your ring and pinky? Do you kinda curl those two fingers and grip it with the tips near the bottom of the mouse, or do you have your ring and pinky fingers straight and flat running down the right side of the mouse (the way im trying to grip it). My hands are 20x10 cm, if not larger, so I shouldn’t have any issues with grip judging from size.


Same issue for me with the button overhang (why is this a thing mouse manufacturer's are doing now? It serves no purpose other than to bother people who need that area). I was using it with my fingers pointing down to the pad, but then contorting my pinky further inward further than my ring finger is uncomfortable, so semi-claw didn't really work for me. 

I think the combination of the buttons and low/flat shape means this mouse is not for palm grip unless you have small hands. If the mouses sides were |_| or (_) instead of )_( I could probably use it.


----------



## VESPA5

pigglywiggly said:


> How do you guys grip it with your ring and pinky? Do you kinda curl those two fingers and grip it with the tips near the bottom of the mouse, or do you have your ring and pinky fingers straight and flat running down the right side of the mouse (the way im trying to grip it). My hands are 20x10 cm, if not larger, so I shouldn’t have any issues with grip judging from size.


My hands are 18cm and I fingertip my UL. If anything, it boils down to muscle memory. Eventually, your hand will cater to the mouse's shape. The coating on the sides can be slippery for me since I have notoriously dry hands. This mouse is also a tad larger than the usual mice I game with (EC2-B, Revel) but I got used to it. It's a decent mouse. The weight is non-factor for me since I'm more concerned with the shape. Like others have said before, if there's a smaller version of this mouse, I'd be all for it. But I think the $70 I dropped on this mouse (on top of $20+ more on the paracord and corepad skates) is making me slowly get buyer's remorse. I thought driverless mice were supposed to be good to go straight outta the box? Lol.


----------



## idiotekniQues

I grip it like this and it works out well. I get a rare accidental right click now









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ncck

the corepad skates for the ultralight are pretty good, just installed them. They take about 60 to 80 minutes of usage to like 'break-in' they're already rounded but after glided with them then they began to take off.

Not a massive difference from the stock ones but I don't think there's scratching (on qck heavy) but it glides more free. The biggest hinderance is this awful cable like man.. it's BAD. I can recommend the corepad though for those who like the mouse, takes a while to ship to you if you're in the US but comes with two pairs.


----------



## Klopfer

btw corepad ... it's a 1 man shop ... so sometimes it could take longer , especially if there are "public holidays" ( correct ? , I mean free days like e.g. Pentecost ) in Germany


----------



## pez

ncck said:


> the corepad skates for the ultralight are pretty good, just installed them. They take about 60 to 80 minutes of usage to like 'break-in' they're already rounded but after glided with them then they began to take off.
> 
> Not a massive difference from the stock ones but I don't think there's scratching (on qck heavy) but it glides more free. The biggest hinderance is this awful cable like man.. it's BAD. I can recommend the corepad though for those who like the mouse, takes a while to ship to you if you're in the US but comes with two pairs.


Wish I realized it came with 2 pairs b/c I think I ordered 2 pieces. Oh well. You can never have enough mouse skates....right?


----------



## Nivity

Wonder how long until next batch gets made,shipped.
Maxgaming have no time window at all.

Sucks I got a broken copy and have to wait for next batch for replacement, zzzzz.


----------



## VESPA5

I guess the long wait for this mouse to finally arrive at my doorstep built up all this expectation along with the anticipation that when I finally got my hands on it, there was a feeling of being underwhelmed and meh. Granted, my UL is truly light, but along with weight is mass and this mouse is a medium to large mouse. One of the most important thing to me when it comes to a mouse is the shape and size. This mouse's size kinda forced me to aim differently. Stiff cable and mouse feet aside (as I await my paracord and skates), it's a fun mouse to use but if I needed a reliable mouse to go for an hour of competitive gaming, I'll resort back to my EC2-B or G403 because I didn't need to mod them at all to aim very well with it. The choice of using this braided cord for the UL really makes me wonder what FM was thinking. What good is a light mouse if I'm constantly fighting against its own cord? Hence, I have to mod it resulting in my mouse's net expense of almost $90+ dollars


----------



## nyshak

VESPA5 said:


> The choice of using this braided cord for the UL really makes me wonder what FM was thinking. What good is a light mouse if I'm constantly fighting against its own cord? Hence, I have to mod it resulting in my mouse's net expense of almost $90+ dollars


That is exactly what I was afraid of and the reason why I didn't bother to get one. Ever since I modded my G Pro with a paracord I can't stand other mice with "normal" cables anymore. Then, when something new comes around, I already know that in order to really test it and compare I have to mod the mouse with a paracord as well. Plus skatez. And at the end of the day, I already know that this investment won't be worth it. Especially if the mouse isn't really my shape.

I guess I am spoiled


----------



## idiotekniQues

nyshak said:


> That is exactly what I was afraid of and the reason why I didn't bother to get one. Ever since I modded my G Pro with a paracord I can't stand other mice with "normal" cables anymore. Then, when something new comes around, I already know that in order to really test it and compare I have to mod the mouse with a paracord as well. Plus skatez. And at the end of the day, I already know that this investment won't be worth it. Especially if the mouse isn't really my shape.
> 
> I guess I am spoiled


you may be spoiled with smaller hands but for the rest of us the options are fewer.

the ultralight might be a bit overpriced and the cable sucks, on the other hand it does posess unique qualities that if you end up getting what you want, it could be worth it. you do need a bungee or a cord mod to do it justice, plus spending another 10 bucks on new feet is worth it too. you'd think for 70 bucks you wouldn't have to do those things - but hey people spend 60k on a car and then mod that too.

but ****, after trying 12+ or so mice in the last two months I finally found a mouse that doesn't make me want to keep on shopping. that is until another company releases a 3360 mouse this size and shape around 70 grams


----------



## ewiggle

idiotekniQues said:


> that is until another company releases a 3360 mouse this size and shape around 70 grams


Apparently, that kickstarter is right around the corner lol.


----------



## Avalar

ewiggle said:


> Apparently, that kickstarter is right around the corner lol.


I just can't freakin wait.


----------



## pez

I agree that the additional $30 you have to spend on the mouse to get it to a usable state is quite baffling--even more-so for the Sunset peeps.

I'm actually quite interested to get my hands on a Sunset edition, but I think they're done with that.



ewiggle said:


> Apparently, that kickstarter is right around the corner lol.





Avalar said:


> I just can't freakin wait.


Any details on this?


----------



## Avalar

pez said:


> I agree that the additional $30 you have to spend on the mouse to get it to a usable state is quite baffling--even more-so for the Sunset peeps.
> 
> I'm actually quite interested to get my hands on a Sunset edition, but I think they're done with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any details on this?


You've seen this, right?

http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1635281-new-ninox-mouse-ninox-astrum-swapable-shells.html


----------



## pez

Avalar said:


> You've seen this, right?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1635281-new-ninox-mouse-ninox-astrum-swapable-shells.html


Ah, I had seen that, but I wasn't keeping up with it. Ninox hadn't put anything out that I even remotely had interest in for some time, and I also didn't realize that was going to require a Kickstarter to fund.


----------



## VESPA5

pez said:


> I agree that the additional $30 you have to spend on the mouse to get it to a usable state is quite baffling--even more-so for the Sunset peeps.


I have to fingertip this mouse which makes the 'grippy' coating solely on the top part of the shell rather pointless for me (lol). This is why I passed on the Sunset. For the extra $20 I saved, I used to buy on the stuff I needed to mod it. But yeah, paracord + new skates = roughly $30 more dollars. This is probably the only mouse I own that I've had to mod to make it seem acceptable to me. I've had my gripes with Zowie mice but I've never had to mod them personally


----------



## NotMarkos

Just "installed" the the G Pro Hyperglides on my Sunset and damn, what a difference. Love how it feels, and there is no scratching! 
Does anyone know how long they last before changing them? My paracord hasn't shipped yet and obviously i need to remove them to install it.


----------



## herbal718

They'll last you forever bro  but seriously.. you could always sand down the outline if you really wan to wear these out even further.


----------



## James N

VESPA5 said:


> I have to fingertip this mouse which makes the 'grippy' coating solely on the top part of the shell rather pointless for me (lol). This is why I passed on the Sunset. For the extra $20 I saved, I used to buy on the stuff I needed to mod it. But yeah, paracord + new skates = roughly $30 more dollars. This is probably the only mouse I own that I've had to mod to make it seem acceptable to me. I've had my gripes with Zowie mice but I've never had to mod them personally


I am able to mod my Finalmouse into an Astrum. I sold it on Ebay for $130, which is what i will use to fund the Astrum kickstarter


----------



## Segura

Recived this mouse 3 days ago. This mouse is overrated, maybe smth will change after installing hyperglide and paracord. But overall this mouse feels so cheap chinese imitation of real mouse. My left click is lifting, default glide is so bad, cable too, holes feels wierd. About lifting, every part of the mouse seems to break if you squeeze your hand a little bit stronger. I have no idea why around this mouse so much hype. Also, some reviews like Rocket Jump Ninja looks like fake, maybe Finalmouse just bought his opinion and other youtuber's too, lul. (I thinking about it cause RJN and some youtubers have THE SAME videos, with the same questions/answers, like they do their videos with instructions) Just switched back to my fk2 after 3 days of testing, I plan to test again a bit after when I receive hyperglides and paracord cable. I wouldn't recommend to buy this mouse.


----------



## Lundy

Segura said:


> Recived this mouse 3 days ago. This mouse is overrated, maybe smth will change after installing hyperglide and paracord. But overall this mouse feels so cheap chinese imitation of real mouse. My left click is lifting, default glide is so bad, cable too, holes feels wierd. About lifting, every part of the mouse seems to break if you squeeze your hand a little bit stronger. I have no idea why around this mouse so much hype. Also, some reviews like Rocket Jump Ninja looks like fake, maybe Finalmouse just bought his opinion and other youtuber's too, lul. (I thinking about it cause RJN and some youtubers have THE SAME videos, with the same questions/answers, like they do their videos with instructions) Just switched back to my fk2 after 3 days of testing, I plan to test again a bit after when I receive hyperglides and paracord cable. I wouldn't recommend to buy this mouse.


Do agree the feet and cable are bad but I think it's a great upgrade from the fk2. I love the fk2 but I'm unable to go back to it after trying the UL. the mouse wheel is bad , side buttons are bad, sensor is worse than UL, mouse is slightly heavier and the dpi button is annoying to access and the button click switches suck(and break easily).

feet and cable are easily upgrade able on the UL.


----------



## mksteez

When is the next batch?


----------



## VESPA5

Lundy said:


> Do agree the feet and cable are bad but I think it's a great upgrade from the fk2. I love the fk2 but I'm unable to go back to it after trying the UL. the mouse wheel is bad, side buttons are bad, sensor is worse than UL, mouse is slightly heavier and the dpi button is annoying to access and the button click switches suck(and break easily).
> 
> feet and cable are easily upgrade able on the UL.


My corepad mouse feet already arrived. Just waiting on my paracord to arrive. One thing the FK2 has over the UL (other than it's smaller) is that the build quality felt a lot more premium than the UL Pro. The UL feels like a really cheap mouse (not just because of the holes). The clicks are satisfying but the scroll wheel is a bit on the very sensitive and soft side. Oh well. It has been my daily driver (stiff cable and all). Can't wait to replace the cable when my paracord arrives.


----------



## dwnfall

Lundy said:


> Do agree the feet and cable are bad but I think it's a great upgrade from the fk2. I love the fk2 but I'm unable to go back to it after trying the UL. the mouse wheel is bad, side buttons are bad, sensor is worse than UL, mouse is slightly heavier and the dpi button is annoying to access and the button click switches suck(and break easily).
> 
> feet and cable are easily upgrade able on the UL.


I thought the same then paracorded and hyperglided my FK2 and love it.


----------



## Cherryking14

Has anyone been able to compare the Ultralight corepad skatez against the GPro or Intellimouse Hyperglides? I have no doubt both are better than the trash stock skates but I'm not sure which I should go for.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Cherryking14 said:


> Has anyone been able to compare the Ultralight corepad skatez against the GPro or Intellimouse Hyperglides? I have no doubt both are better than the trash stock skates but I'm not sure which I should go for.


I can let you know in a week. I put on the Intellimouse Hyperglides and they are awesome. When the paracord gets here I'll try the Corepad Skatez and will know the difference. My paracord just shipped to the US.


----------



## ncck

Cherryking14 said:


> Has anyone been able to compare the Ultralight corepad skatez against the GPro or Intellimouse Hyperglides? I have no doubt both are better than the trash stock skates but I'm not sure which I should go for.


If hyperglides are thicker than corepad, then get the hypers. I had the corepad and the corepad do glide really well - except they're about the same thickness as the stock feet and I noticed the 'cage' for the mouse skates is too tall so that they scratch the bottom of the mousepad, the only way I think to fix that is thicker mouse feet or sand down the edges - I guess the gpro hypers are going to be thick enough that it will no longer touch (haven't actually used the hypers though)

But corepad for other products should be pretty good, they seemed to glide well. Just the UL which had the issue


----------



## CeeSA




----------



## pez

Oh sweet. This is just in time for my cable installation. CeeSa, you're the man!


----------



## domi1711

Info on Mousefeet for the ULP:
i originally had the MS Hyperglides and found them way too thick for my playstyle (im lifting the mouse a lot). if you tilt the mouse slightly, it immediately loses tracking. I then ordered the Corepads for the ULP, they work way better.
I am using them now for one week, they glide slightly worse than the hyperglides, but you dont notice it during gaming. 
Im on a cloth pad and the mouse doesnt catch on it what so ever.
tldr: after using both aftermarket pads, i can only recommend the corepads.


----------



## mksteez

I can't find the exact information; but what is dimensions of the ULP? Would like to compare it to my G403


EDIT: Found it.


----------



## VESPA5

CeeSA said:


> https://youtu.be/1XJA8yhgHic


Thanks for the video! It's a lot easier to install than on my G403! Much appreciated!


----------



## NotMarkos

Here is my FinalMouse Sunset with the Harley paracord installed. I also have a bungee and hyperglides feets. Now, this mouse is 10/10. Amazing.


----------



## pez

My Paracord is going on today or tomorrow. Got delivered yesterday. Still waiting on the Corepads, but they should be here sometime next week. Ready to give this mouse it's chance to be perfect for me.


----------



## VESPA5

And after getting all the stuff to mod this thing, I've come to the conclusion that it's still an okay mouse. I guess the shape is more important to me than the light weight, sensor and click latency. Oh well. It was a so so project.


----------



## Argowashi

How much can I sell my Ultralight Pro White with a black paracord cable for? Genuinely curious because I won't be using it anymore.


----------



## Randallel

Argowashi said:


> How much can I sell my Ultralight Pro White with a black paracord cable for? Genuinely curious because I won't be using it anymore.


What mouse are you using instead?


----------



## idiotekniQues

VESPA5 said:


> And after getting all the stuff to mod this thing, I've come to the conclusion that it's still an okay mouse. I guess the shape is more important to me than the light weight, sensor and click latency. Oh well. It was a so so project.


yah dude. shape of a thing that your hand is going to fit over constantly is kind of the most important thing.

i'd rate shape as the most important thing to me with a mouse, followed by build quality and weight tied for 2nd place. build quality takes into account solid-feeling clicks. 

if someone doesn't like the shape of a mouse, you probably don't want to mod the other parts of it.


----------



## Avalar

Does anyone still have their spare set of stock feet? I’d trade you some miscellaneous Hyperglides for em.


----------



## VESPA5

idiotekniQues said:


> yah dude. shape of a thing that your hand is going to fit over constantly is kind of the most important thing.
> 
> i'd rate shape as the most important thing to me with a mouse, followed by build quality and weight tied for 2nd place. build quality takes into account solid-feeling clicks.
> 
> if someone doesn't like the shape of a mouse, you probably don't want to mod the other parts of it.


Yeah, I agree. Even with the paracord and new skates, part of me is still saying this mouse is nowhere near the $70 mark. The build quality is lacking and the shape was a bit underwhelming. I was hoping the light weight would be the game changer for me. It is not. Hence, I feel that I'll be going back to my EC2-B soon.


----------



## Staticks

How many grams does a typical phillips screw used in a mouse weigh? Wondering if replacing these screws with plastic or nylon screws would make a difference in the mice I own.


----------



## vanir1337

Staticks said:


> How many grams does a typical phillips screw used in a mouse weigh? Wondering if replacing these screws with plastic or nylon screws would make a difference in the mice I own.


It wouldn't, really.


----------



## McEdvin

Avalar said:


> Does anyone still have their spare set of stock feet? I’d trade you some miscellaneous Hyperglides for em.


I have, but i'm in Sweden..


----------



## frunction

Argowashi said:


> How much can I sell my Ultralight Pro White with a black paracord cable for? Genuinely curious because I won't be using it anymore.


More than double the price of the mouse new.

Feel like I should have bought five of them. jk


----------



## VESPA5

Argowashi said:


> How much can I sell my Ultralight Pro White with a black paracord cable for? Genuinely curious because I won't be using it anymore.


I'm thinking the same thing. Because I just did a search on eBay and there are un-modded UL Pros going for $300 or higher!?!?!?!

I'm leaning more towards going back to my EC2-B in about a week or so. The paracable and new feet do give this mouse some zing, but the best word to describe my overall impressions of my modded UL Pro: underwhelmed

FYI: When I took apart my mouse, there was a LOT of dust and pollen. I have 1 dog and live in California where the pollen count is very high. I guess pollen has a way of getting into everything (and I put my mouse in a ziplock baggy whenever I don't use it)


----------



## mksteez

VESPA5 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. Because I just did a search on eBay and there are un-modded UL Pros going for $300 or higher!?!?!?!
> 
> I'm leaning more towards going back to my EC2-B in about a week or so. The paracable and new feet do give this mouse some zing, but the best word to describe my overall impressions of my modded UL Pro: underwhelmed
> 
> FYI: When I took apart my mouse, there was a LOT of dust and pollen. I have 1 dog and live in California where the pollen count is very high. I guess pollen has a way of getting into everything (and I put my mouse in a ziplock baggy whenever I don't use it)


I would be happy to take it off your hands whenever you get tired of it. Very interested in trying it but everyone on ebay is pricing it like crazy, and a restock won't happen till July 9th.


----------



## Lundy

The ultralight is great mouse with the exception of the -worst cable ever used on a mouse-. 
I swapped my zowie fk2 cable unto my ultralight. Feels great and it was very easy. Just need to cut a lil bit of rubber so it fits on the exit ridge. I used a razor was quick and easy. Also rewire the cables appropriately but should take 5 minutes to do it.

I'd do the Ceesa mod but not a big fan of having no shielding so zowie mouse cable is the next best thing.


----------



## bovi77

Lundy said:


> The ultralight is great mouse with the exception of the -worst cable ever used on a mouse-.
> I swapped my zowie fk2 cable unto my ultralight. Feels great and it was very easy. Just need to cut a lil bit of rubber so it fits on the exit ridge. I used a razor was quick and easy. Also rewire the cables appropriately but should take 5 minutes to do it.
> 
> I'd do the Ceesa mod but *not a big fan of having no shielding* so zowie mouse cable is the next best thing.


I've wondered about this, can you educate me on this shielding issue?


----------



## VESPA5

bovi77 said:


> I've wondered about this, can you educate me on this shielding issue?


http://blog.tektel.com/shielded-vs-unshielded-cable/


----------



## orion_

Made an account to say that I had bought an Ultralight Pro when it first came out, it had loose buttons so I RMA'd it and they gave me a "free" upgrade to the Sunset. I quote free because it cost about $20 to send the old one back. Fast forward a month or so to today and my scrollwheel breaks just like 2 of my Scream1's (which had come from RMA-ing a S1 with the double click issue) did while just casually scrolling through a webpage. Quality assurance has definitely improved. ????


----------



## VESPA5

orion_ said:


> Made an account to say that I had bought an Ultralight Pro when it first came out, it had loose buttons so I RMA'd it and they gave me a "free" upgrade to the Sunset. I quote free because it cost about $20 to send the old one back. Fast forward a month or so to today and my scrollwheel breaks just like 2 of my Scream1's (which had come from RMA-ing a S1 with the double click issue) did while just casually scrolling through a webpage. Quality assurance has definitely improved. ????


Ha ha. Improved? I had to disable my DPI button because my mouse kept cycling my DPI settings randomly (this was BEFORE I modded it or even bothered to flip it from 500hz to 1000hz polling rate). The scroll wheel is a tad too sensitive on my copy so I try to make sure I don't require many middle mouse button presses in any of the games I play. Overall, I'm probably heading back to my EC2-B shortly. Granted, it's like going from one evil to a lesser one but at least the build quality and shape is top notch.


----------



## Lundy

bovi77 said:


> I've wondered about this, can you educate me on this shielding issue?


What Vespa linked pretty much explains it. If you live in the middle of a big city like new york I'd probably stick with a shielded cable for your mouse. If you're using an unshielded mouse and experience any weird behavior I'd just go back to shielded.


----------



## idiotekniQues

I must say I don't have a lot of faith in this mouse holding up based upon the reports in this thread but so far mine has held up very well to a couple weeks of very heavy usage. My expectation is that it should hold up for at least a year to be considered decent. My favorite mouse by far prior to this one was the Rival 600, and I still love the shape and feel but the combination of shape/feel/weight of the ultralight pro is instantly better when I switch back and forth to test. I have the paracord in my hands ready to switch out but waiting on replacement feet to arrive before doing so, but with a bungee even the stock FinalMouse cable is ok.

I really wish this mouse weren't the one because I'd prefer to do business with a company that had a better QC reputation but the shape is correct for my hand, the finish feels good, and that extra 20-30grams of weight savings makes a noticeable difference when gaming. 

The G403 was nice and light but that hump was distracting. The EC2-B was nice but the clicks and scroll wheel were **** and the build quality was lacking.


----------



## VESPA5

idiotekniQues said:


> I must say I don't have a lot of faith in this mouse holding up based upon the reports in this thread but so far mine has held up very well to a couple weeks of very heavy usage. My expectation is that it should hold up for at least a year to be considered decent. My favorite mouse by far prior to this one was the Rival 600, and I still love the shape and feel but the combination of shape/feel/weight of the ultralight pro is instantly better when I switch back and forth to test. I have the paracord in my hands ready to switch out but waiting on replacement feet to arrive before doing so, but with a bungee even the stock FinalMouse cable is ok.


The paracord gives this mouse its well deserved name of "ultralight". Even with a mouse bungee, there was still some resistance of the mouse and the stock cord. My only gripe with the paracord is that it's unshielded and is not very sturdy at all. Overall, I never felt so iffy about a mouse till I got this one. I don't see this mouse's durability lasting too long. I live in an area with a very high pollen count and my only protection for this mouse is to stuff it in a ziplock bag whenever I'm not using it. $70 + $30 for the paracord and skates for a mouse really stings a bit. It's one thing to drop cash on your rig (all be it new fans, RAM, watercooling, etc.) but on a mouse? Platinum plated problems, I know


----------



## pez

I agree. With some stand-in feet and the paracord, the mouse is just right in weight and usability, but for me there's just something about the shape I can't get around. My buttons are all pretty great and I have no apparent QC issues yet...but it's just not for me. I may see if my GF wants to use it.


----------



## Avalar

Shoot, I’d have bought a spare from one of you guys if the Astrum wasn’t soon to be released. And now Logitech...


----------



## idiotekniQues

Avalar said:


> Shoot, I’d have bought a spare from one of you guys if the Astrum wasn’t soon to be released. And now Logitech...


Which logitech? Is there a successor to the G403 coming out?


----------



## Avalar

idiotekniQues said:


> Which logitech? Is there a successor to the G403 coming out?


Nah, a new shape. Thank god. It hasn’t been officially announced yet.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Avalar said:


> Nah, a new shape. Thank god. It hasn’t been officially announced yet.


I was hoping for a G403 successor with an adjusted shape that got rid of that hump. But still very excited! Do you have any idea of the weight of this new mouse?


----------



## Avalar

idiotekniQues said:


> I was hoping for a G403 successor with an adjusted shape that got rid of that hump. But still very excited! Do you have any idea of the weight of this new mouse?


Idk, haven’t looked into it. It’s wireless, though. And ambidextrous. Low profile, so the hump is much lower than the huge one on the G403


----------



## esoteradactyl

domi1711 said:


> Info on Mousefeet for the ULP:
> i originally had the MS Hyperglides and found them way too thick for my playstyle (im lifting the mouse a lot). if you tilt the mouse slightly, it immediately loses tracking. I then ordered the Corepads for the ULP, they work way better.
> I am using them now for one week, they glide slightly worse than the hyperglides, but you dont notice it during gaming.
> Im on a cloth pad and the mouse doesnt catch on it what so ever.
> tldr: after using both aftermarket pads, i can only recommend the corepads.


Did you by any chance switch your mouse to 1000hz using the DM software? My copy was doing the same thing so I switched back 500hz and the problem went away.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Installed the paracord today and the corepad skatez. The paracord is indeed awesome. It makes the mouse feel just that bit lighter than using the OG cord with a bungee. I had the intellimouse hyperglides on before this and i like the corepad skatez just as much. They are definitely lower profile so anybody that has liftoff distance issues with the hyperglides would like these. This mouse is pretty pimp now all modded up, now to just pray it doesn't break


----------



## VESPA5

esoteradactyl said:


> Did you by any chance switch your mouse to 1000hz using the DM software? My copy was doing the same thing so I switched back 500hz and the problem went away.


I've never had issues with this mouse at 1000hz (even after I modded it and slapped on corepad skates). My copy had an issue with the DPI button cycling DPIs in-game! And that was before I modded it or touched it with the DM software (which thankfully allowed me to disable the DPI button)


----------



## esoteradactyl

Yeah it's weird, I have 2 copies and the other doesn't suffer from this. The only difference between the two is one has ms hyperglides and the other has gpro hyperglides. The one with ms hyperglides is from the second batch and is the one i had a problem with.


----------



## bovi77

VESPA5 said:


> http://blog.tektel.com/shielded-vs-unshielded-cable/


cheers!



Lundy said:


> What Vespa linked pretty much explains it. If you live in the middle of a big city like new york I'd probably stick with a shielded cable for your mouse. If you're using an unshielded mouse and experience any weird behavior I'd just go back to shielded.


yes the article is all theory without practical application advice. I have speakers, monitor, cordless phone all near by. would it affect?


----------



## atarii

My Ultralight was sitting in a drawer, but today my paracord finally arrived. Easy installation (I have used an hairdryer for the heatshrinks) and additionally I have replaced the feet with the corepad ones. The mouse now is so good... it's incredible the difference a good cable and mousefeet can make.


----------



## Klynn

ceesa paracord and corepadz feet and a QCK+ limited at 1000hz is a dream


----------



## idiotekniQues

Klynn said:


> ceesa paracord and corepadz feet and a QCK+ limited at 1000hz is a dream


yah it really is pretty awesome. except mine is on a DEX mousepad.


----------



## Cherryking14

I paracorded and added GPro Hyperglides to my Ultralight. Makes a world of difference compared to the stock feet and cable, but I still don't know if the mouse is for me. Considering selling it if anyone on OCN is interested. Figured I'd ask around here before posting on ebay.


----------



## Caketreez

Cherryking14 said:


> I paracorded and added GPro Hyperglides to my Ultralight. Makes a world of difference compared to the stock feet and cable, but I still don't know if the mouse is for me. Considering selling it if anyone on OCN is interested. Figured I'd ask around here before posting on ebay.


I'd be interested, PM please!


----------



## idiotekniQues

Cherryking14 said:


> I paracorded and added GPro Hyperglides to my Ultralight. Makes a world of difference compared to the stock feet and cable, but I still don't know if the mouse is for me. Considering selling it if anyone on OCN is interested. Figured I'd ask around here before posting on ebay.


I'm interested if it's not much over msrp and depending on the colors. If it's much over the stock price of a FM plus a paracord I'll just wait until they restock to get my backup mouse.


----------



## Cherryking14

idiotekniQues said:


> I'm interested if it's not much over msrp and depending on the colors. If it's much over the stock price of a FM plus a paracord I'll just wait until they restock to get my backup mouse.


It's white with a black and white paracord. I mean I'd like to make a little bit off the mouse considering how much they're going for on ebay currently so it would definitely be more than I paid for the mouse+paracord.


----------



## VESPA5

Well, it was fun while it lasted. Corepad feet, CeeSa cable, and now I put the mouse back in its box. For anybody anticipating the restocking of this mouse, make sure the SHAPE is good for you. Back to my EC2-B it is


----------



## t3ram

VESPA5 said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted. Corepad feet, CeeSa cable, and now I put the mouse back in its box. For anybody anticipating the restocking of this mouse, make sure the SHAPE is good for you. Back to my EC2-B it is


Why do you you've added feet and cable of you didnt like the shape? 😄


----------



## tacomn

What shape is it comparable with?


----------



## VESPA5

t3ram said:


> Why do you you've added feet and cable of you didnt like the shape? 😄


I thought the shape would be comparable to an FK1. Of course there's no way to tell because I was on the queue waiting for my copy to arrive (only took 3 months.............) and by the time the thing arrived, I wanted to give the mouse a chance. It's like going on a couple of dates with someone to see if there's chemistry or if there's a fit


----------



## VESPA5

tacomn said:


> What shape is it comparable with?


Think FK1 or FK1+ even. It's a large mouse (I have 18cm hands). Now, my DA:Elite and UL Pro are the 2 largest mice I own.


----------



## Kanya

Cherryking14 said:


> I paracorded and added GPro Hyperglides to my Ultralight. Makes a world of difference compared to the stock feet and cable, but I still don't know if the mouse is for me. Considering selling it if anyone on OCN is interested. Figured I'd ask around here before posting on ebay.


If you still have it by this Friday, I'll take it off your hands (although depends where you live, I'm in UK) but def interested.


----------



## Cherryking14

Kanya said:


> If you still have it by this Friday, I'll take it off your hands (although depends where you live, I'm in UK) but def interested.


I'm in the US so I'm not sure what the cost for shipping it would be. PM me and we can talk about it more if you're still interested!


----------



## Inherited

this mouse is garbage.

Only usable with gorilla hands, or if you can play with the fingers barely reaching buttons. Then it'd probably be a top pick, because the shape is fairly safe (too high for fingertip though) and the weight.

my hand isn't even that small with 18x9, pretty average but this mouse is just way too big to have any control with. Also if you buy the mouse + paracord + new feet you looking at €69 (non sunset) + €20 + €8 = €97 - what a steal.


----------



## Avalar

Inherited said:


> this mouse is garbage.
> 
> Only usable with gorilla hands, or if you can play with the fingers barely reaching buttons. Then it'd probably be a top pick, because the shape is fairly safe (too high for fingertip though) and the weight.
> 
> my hand isn't even that small with 18x9, pretty average but this mouse is just way too big to have any control with. Also if you buy the mouse + paracord + new feet you looking at €69 (non sunset) + €20 + €8 = €97 - what a steal.


19.5x10.5 isn’t huge, but I found it pretty comfortable. Maybe you’re holding it wrong..?

It isn’t as tall as the G403, or as wide as the Rival 310, for example. I think the shape is alright.


----------



## Inherited

Avalar said:


> 19.5x10.5 isn’t huge, but I found it pretty comfortable. Maybe you’re holding it wrong..?
> 
> It isn’t as tall as the G403, or as wide as the Rival 310, for example. I think the shape is alright.


suppose, but i fingertip/claw so the buttons feel quite bad because I don't reach the comfort grooves (because i grip it further back)

And I can't aim with 6 miles of mouse sticking out above my fingers either.

If you have big hands, something like 20x10 it's probably really good but for me personally it's pretty garbage. I could palm it, then my fingers reach further but I can't aim with palm grip.


----------



## Avalar

Inherited said:


> suppose, but i fingertip/claw so the buttons feel quite bad because I don't reach the comfort grooves (because i grip it further back)
> 
> And I can't aim with 6 miles of mouse sticking out above my fingers either.
> 
> If you have big hands, something like 20x10 it's probably really good but for me personally it's pretty garbage. I could palm it, then my fingers reach further but I can't aim with palm grip.


Maybe I'm wrong, but most people who fingertip grip a mouse do so in the middle or more toward the front. If you grip it from the back, the Logitech G303 might be a good mouse for you. It was basically made for claw and fingertip grippers.


----------



## Avalar

Might be too early to tell, but I think I'll be going back to the Ultralight. The extra weight (85g vs 70g) wasn't the deal breaker for me, but the shape was. I palm-grip my mice, but usually don't rest all the surface area of my fingers on the shell. I find that position too relaxed to be able to spam click the buttons, and my hands are a little too big for it. Idk if you'd call that a claw grip or not. Anyway, the FM Ultralight makes contact with the middle of my palm when I hold it, while the G305 doesn't. It feels like I'm controlling the mouse with the top of my palm and thumb, which feels good. The G305 is all in my fingers, especially my pinkie. Using your fingers to aim is supposed to be more accurate, but it doesn't feel right with a palm grip.


----------



## idiotekniQues

20x11 hands here and this mouse fits quite perfect. could even be ok if my hand was slightly bigger


----------



## igz

Inherited said:


> this mouse is garbage.
> 
> Only usable with gorilla hands, or if you can play with the fingers barely reaching buttons. Then it'd probably be a top pick, because the shape is fairly safe (too high for fingertip though) and the weight.
> 
> my hand isn't even that small with 18x9, pretty average but this mouse is just way too big to have any control with. Also if you buy the mouse + paracord + new feet you looking at €69 (non sunset) + €20 + €8 = €97 - what a steal.


what you are saying makes no sense. It's like i was saying like the FK2 is garbage because i have 20,5 x 10,5 hands. Realistically this mouse is a direct competition to the FK1 and it surpasses it with better clicks better weight better m4m5 and better sensor, shape is subjective. Everyone knows that the mouse is manufactured in china and the actual cost of producing it might be $10. That does not mean that is bad by no means, mice are cheap to make. Every company has 3360 mice these days because of that...


----------



## Syn247

Avalar said:


> the FM Ultralight makes contact with the middle of my palm when I hold it, while the G305 doesn't. It feels like I'm controlling the mouse with the top of my palm and thumb, which feels good.


What you're describing is why I still use the DM1 Pro S as my daily. The FM is a good shape but the rear is just a little too low/flat for me, because it does not allow for this sensation with my hand size & grip style, unfortunately.

I've been playing around with adding material to the top rear of the FM shell to more closely emulate the rear hump on the DM1/Sensei shell but so far I haven't come up with anything that I could live with daily. Does anyone have recommendations for a type of material or product that I could use towards this goal? So far I've tried layering some of the self-adhesive cork pads (circular shape) and it's helped a little bit with raising the height at the back of the shell, but the material itself doesn't feel particularly good. I have some GT-5000 gun grip tape that I might try layering on next if I don't find any other ideas.


----------



## Inherited

igz said:


> what you are saying makes no sense. It's like i was saying like the FK2 is garbage because i have 20,5 x 10,5 hands. Realistically this mouse is a direct competition to the FK1 and it surpasses it with better clicks better weight better m4m5 and better sensor, shape is subjective. Everyone knows that the mouse is manufactured in china and the actual cost of producing it might be $10. That does not mean that is bad by no means, mice are cheap to make. Every company has 3360 mice these days because of that...


What I was saying is that there are a lot better options for people with average hands, which is exactly what I have. That, and they're cheaper than 97€. Even more so with claw/fingertip grip.

The minority has big hands, which is what this mouse is for and even then I see a lot that people with gorilla hands prefer smaller. Yeah 67g is nice, but it's worthless if you have no control with a mouse, and you won't with average hands.

so idk how it doesn't make sense but ok.


----------



## skittz0r

Inherited said:


> What I was saying is that there are a lot better options for people with average hands, which is exactly what I have. That, and they're cheaper than 97€. Even more so with claw/fingertip grip.
> 
> The minority has big hands, which is what this mouse is for and even then I see a lot that people with gorilla hands prefer smaller. Yeah 67g is nice, but it's worthless if you have no control with a mouse, and you won't with average hands.
> 
> so idk how it doesn't make sense but ok.


I have average size hands, palm grip, and play with low sensitivity (arm aim); the FMUL shape is perfect for me. These things are subjective, you can't call the mouse garbage because it isn't good for you.


----------



## VESPA5

After having a fit about the mouse feet foundations, I basically said fxxx it and sanded them off. Slapped on a pair of spare FK2 feet and now, finally, I'm actually really enjoying this mouse. Effortless swipes and next to no friction coming from the bottom of this mouse. 

Paracord + sanded down mouse feet foundations, + FK2 feet = damn good mouse


----------



## Inherited

Avalar said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but most people who fingertip grip a mouse do so in the middle or more toward the front. If you grip it from the back, the Logitech G303 might be a good mouse for you. It was basically made for claw and fingertip grippers.


i actually have a g303 with paracord since recently, with rounded corepad feet too. Picked mouse up for 35 bucks.

idk, it's not bad but the shape is kinda weird but I can't say I CAN'T aim with it, but I can't say im confident either with my shots. Kinda feels in the dark for me. It slopes forward, like a slide towards the m1/m2 buttons which are long too. Then the > sides and the back is taller.

BEST clicks on any mouse I've had/tried though, and the 3366 is definitely a favorite. I own like 13 or so mice and tried prob 25+

I think my best mouse is the KPOE, with the way I grip (fingertip/claw) the right side doesn't bother me. However the grip isn't that healthy (weird ring + pinky placement) and probably RSI galore long term. I do feel confident with this one.


----------



## Avalar

Conflicted between the Ultralight and the G305 rn. Ultralight has the shape I like more, but the G305 has the slower mouse feet. Really wanted to get another set of stock feet for the Ultralight, but FM won't send them. :/


----------



## Segura

Inherited said:


> this mouse is garbage.
> 
> Only usable with gorilla hands, or if you can play with the fingers barely reaching buttons. Then it'd probably be a top pick, because the shape is fairly safe (too high for fingertip though) and the weight.
> 
> my hand isn't even that small with 18x9, pretty average but this mouse is just way too big to have any control with. Also if you buy the mouse + paracord + new feet you looking at €69 (non sunset) + €20 + €8 = €97 - what a steal.


Totally agree with you. The materials in this mouse are very cheap, I do not have the feeling that I'm holding a mouse for $70. I just sold my UL for $90 after 3 days of testing, thanks for the hype. This company somehow created a hype-mouse among the children who play fortnite, everyone wants to try it, and all thanks to streamers that they paid to play on this mouse. It's nothing special, it's an ordinary mouse with ****ty skatez and a disgusting cable, it's impossible to play on this mouse without mods. How does it sell for 20,000 for one day? They can increase the price and people will still buy it. All this reminds me 'top brands' in clothes, when the goods are released in limited quantities, and it seems to me that finalmouse managed to do this in the gaming area. (may not be the best example with clothes, but I think something like this)


----------



## MisterArad

lol ma mouse's heavy as a giant


----------



## Zhuni

Avalar said:


> Conflicted between the Ultralight and the G305 rn. Ultralight has the shape I like more, but the G305 has the slower mouse feet. Really wanted to get another set of stock feet for the Ultralight, but FM won't send them. :/


I'd get the UL then with some Master Mouse Feet from takasta of that's what you're looking for


----------



## Syn247

Segura said:


> Totally agree with you. The materials in this mouse are very cheap, I do not have the feeling that I'm holding a mouse for $70. I just sold my UL for $90 after 3 days of testing, thanks for the hype. This company somehow created a hype-mouse among the children who play fortnite, everyone wants to try it, and all thanks to streamers that they paid to play on this mouse. It's nothing special, it's an ordinary mouse with ****ty skatez and a disgusting cable, it's impossible to play on this mouse without mods. How does it sell for 20,000 for one day? They can increase the price and people will still buy it. All this reminds me 'top brands' in clothes, when the goods are released in limited quantities, and it seems to me that finalmouse managed to do this in the gaming area. (may not be the best example with clothes, but I think something like this)


I can't speak to your perceived population of "Fortnite children" because I find battle royale a laughable genre, but as someone who has bought dozens of mice I feel the need to provide you a quite obvious news flash that has somehow been missed thus far: no mouse is perfect. They all require modding to be at their best, period. Some mice are at least passable right out of the box but even those are few and far between. Every brand completely whiffs on at least one major attribute of each new release, whether it be the cable stiffness, button pre-travel, shape in general, rattling mouse wheel, ****ty skates, etc. I have yet to find a mouse that was not improved by the addition of Hyperglides and a Paracord.

The two most important attributes of a mouse by far are shape and weight. A mouse that can beat out all of the competition in those two areas can certainly have other minor flaws that are easily corrected and still be a commercial success (evidenced by the demand of the Ultralight).

Anyone who is invested in truly acquiring the absolute best input device that can be achieved would not think twice about buying something like the FM Ultralight (assuming its shape meets their individual needs) and then replacing its feet + cord upon arrival. Those are both simple mods that take less than 45 minutes combined, even if you're slow as **** with removal & replacement of the cable. This mouse literally has no competition as there are zero alternatives near its size featuring a 3360 + total weight under 75g.


----------



## Avalar

Zhuni said:


> I'd get the UL then with some Master Mouse Feet from takasta of that's what you're looking for


Can't seem to find any for the UL. :/


----------



## Zhuni

Won't the g pros slip on fine?


----------



## VESPA5

Segura said:


> Totally agree with you. The materials in this mouse are very cheap, I do not have the feeling that I'm holding a mouse for $70. I just sold my UL for $90 after 3 days of testing, thanks for the hype.


I agree with you. For me, I had to drop extra $$$$ just to mod this mouse to make it somewhat worthy of replacing my G403. I briefly owned the Scream One and even that mouse felt a bit more 'premium' than this mouse that looks like a plastic model of what venereal disease would look like  

I'm enjoying it so far despite sanding down the bottom (the mouse feet borders dig into my mouse pad and you either need really thick mouse feet or just sand it down).


----------



## Segura

VESPA5 said:


> I agree with you. For me, I had to drop extra $$$$ just to mod this mouse to make it somewhat worthy of replacing my G403. I briefly owned the Scream One and even that mouse felt a bit more 'premium' than this mouse that looks like a plastic model of what venereal disease would look like
> 
> I'm enjoying it so far despite sanding down the bottom (the mouse feet borders dig into my mouse pad and you either need really thick mouse feet or just sand it down).


>despite sanding down the bottom
It's a good idea, I wanted to do the same thing and use my spare skatez from fk2. But still decided to sell my UL, soon a new mouse will come out from logitech (fk1 shape), and it looks much more interesting than UL. I had G Pro and I liked the clicks and quality of the materials, but the shape of the mouse did not fit me and I had to sell it.


----------



## Avalar

Zhuni said:


> Won't the g pros slip on fine?


Ah, worth a shot. Idk why they make it so difficult to locate their new Master feet. Searched for about 15 minutes and I only found G403 and G Pro sets. Those can’t be the only ones.


----------



## Avalar

I feel like the combination of a really light mouse, but as much friction as I can get everywhere else, would be the best combo for me. While heavy mice can be exhausting, they stop sliding sooner, and the “weight” of the mouse doesn’t feel as if it’s increased that much when you click and move the mouse simultaneously. The latter isn’t a problem with Logitech’s buttons, but the Ultralight’s are firmer, and it’s a lighter mouse. The combination of a slow pad and high-friction mouse feet for the Ultralight would at least keep it from moving on its own when you push the buttons.

It’s actually the main reason I’m still deciding between the G305 and Ultralight. While I like the shape of the Ultralight more, the weight, and the Corepad feet I put on it, make it way too unwieldy for me.


----------



## Nivity

I finally got a new copy, put in a paracord and corepad feet.
The one thing I dislike the most is the scrollwheel, it is so sunken into the shell and the top "rubber" is suuuuper slippery, so the finger glides when you try and scroll.

I guess I will use this until I can try logitechs new wireless.


----------



## VESPA5

I've been enjoying my UL Pro (switched to EC2-B feet after sanding down the mouse wells underneath it) but I can't overlook the obvious. The build quality is very suspect. For a $70 mouse, this doesn't feel durable at all. It feels like it's going to crap out sooner or later. We shall see...


----------



## idiotekniQues

VESPA5 said:


> I've been enjoying my UL Pro (switched to EC2-B feet after sanding down the mouse wells underneath it) but I can't overlook the obvious. The build quality is very suspect. For a $70 mouse, this doesn't feel durable at all. It feels like it's going to crap out sooner or later. We shall see...


I mean it feels chintzy but part of it has to be because it's so light. I mean I squeeze it hard and nothing creaks or groans. So I think it's built solid, just that this reputation doesn't have the best reputation for QC with their previous mice, so it's a gamble whether they will last long or not. But for a mouse this light it feels solid in hand and squeezing it in different directions yields no real give or noise or concern.


----------



## Nivity

This scrollwheel is making me angry lol.
My finger feels like bambi on ice when I try to scroll, which you do so much during the day.
Did they make the rubber on scrollwheel out of mousefeet or what.

Wish I could just swap that garbage to literally any other mousewheel in the world, never felt such a slippery scroll in all my years. 
Scrolling is painful since I have to put some pressure on it to scroll.

Makes the whole mouse garbage, even with everything else being ok/good.


----------



## herbal718

VESPA5 said:


> I've been enjoying my UL Pro (switched to EC2-B feet after sanding down the mouse wells underneath it) but I can't overlook the obvious. The build quality is very suspect. For a $70 mouse, this doesn't feel durable at all. It feels like it's going to crap out sooner or later. We shall see...


What grain sandpaper did you use? Cause that looks clean.


----------



## VESPA5

herbal718 said:


> What grain sandpaper did you use? Cause that looks clean.


I used 400 grit sandpaper  The mouse feet pits (not just the way the stock mouse feet are cut) really kept snagging onto my mouse pad. And my corepad feet were not thick enough to prevent this from happening. So I said the hell with it, lemme sand those suckers off. The mouse has been my main ever since. It was just a pain just to mod the crap out of it just to get it to work at its full potential for me.


----------



## Horsey

VESPA5 said:


> I've been enjoying my UL Pro (switched to EC2-B feet after sanding down the mouse wells underneath it) but I can't overlook the obvious. The build quality is very suspect. For a $70 mouse, this doesn't feel durable at all. It feels like it's going to crap out sooner or later. We shall see...


compare to the old FM mice, the UL feels way better, when i first got my hand on it, i couldn't believe that FM made it, the quality is really better


----------



## Nehsk

I've used the g900 for about a year and g703 for about 4 months - loved them both. I bought a new copy of the UL Pro and I have to say I enjoy using it much more over my Logitech mice. However, my right click has stopped working after about 4 weeks of use. I saw plenty of others had the same issue and fixed it. I plan to do that when my paracord arrives which was unfortunately misrouted to Spain:/. I've already been waiting for it since the 6th so hopefully it'll show up soon. I'll probably buy another UL Pro when they restock.


----------



## Huntly

For those that have both, is the grip coating worth it for the Sunset? I like the looks of the white, but I'm currently using an FK1+ and its super slick to me sometimes, so I was debating about which one to get.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Nehsk said:


> I've used the g900 for about a year and g703 for about 4 months - loved them both. I bought a new copy of the UL Pro and I have to say I enjoy using it much more over my Logitech mice. However, my right click has stopped working after about 4 weeks of use. I saw plenty of others had the same issue and fixed it. I plan to do that when my paracord arrives which was unfortunately misrouted to Spain:/. I've already been waiting for it since the 6th so hopefully it'll show up soon. I'll probably buy another UL Pro when they restock.


I'll be buying a backup UL Pro when they restock as well. Just can't trust these mice to last it seems


----------



## bucheeri

Anyone has this issue that the left click sometimes get stuck for a while when clicking it? anyone knows how to fix this issue?

it looks like this company will never release a mouse without issues.


----------



## Zhuni

That's probably because people keep buying


----------



## t3ram

Zhuni said:


> That's probably because people keep buying /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


They keep buying because the Ultralight is actually quite good but for me it was their last chance, the Scream1 was the worst thing ive ever had


----------



## VESPA5

t3ram said:


> They keep buying because the Ultralight is actually quite good but for me it was their last chance, the Scream1 was the worst thing ive ever had


I've only had this mouse for close to 2 months now and I've just come to the conclusion that despite modding it to perfection, I can't aim well with it. I can aim well with heavier mice like the DeathAdder, Revel, EC2-B and G403 but can't actually aim well with my UL Pro. So I went back to my EC2-B and started wrecking players again in OW, BF4 and BF1. Almost as if to say, wow, where did this accuracy come from? The UL Pro is a great mouse and its rarity (sold out for months) makes it sorta valuable, but it's not for me. If they made a slightly smaller version of this mouse, I'd probably be able to aim better (FK2 size would be nice).


----------



## Nehsk

bucheeri said:


> Anyone has this issue that the left click sometimes get stuck for a while when clicking it? anyone knows how to fix this issue?
> 
> it looks like this company will never release a mouse without issues.


It's very easy to fix, I just fixed mine the other night in about 10mins. Some directions below...

Follow CeeSa's video for disassembly/reassembly: 




Under the top portion of the shell, you'll notice there is two plungers/pegs (whatever you want to refer to them as) and on the ends of each are a little clear tab that is held on with some adhesive. The clear tab most likely has slid out of position causing it to not strike the piece on the board. Just pull the tab off and clean the old adhesive off as much as you'd like to. Apply some superglue on the plunger and use a pair of tweezers to place the little clear tab back in place on the plunger. You can use a Q-tip or something to wipe any excess glue. Wait a few minutes for the superglue to dry and reassemble.


----------



## Exposal

Was exploring the inside of the shell of my FM ultralight and saw a place to mount a weight, was wondering if anyone has tried modding this and removing it to make the mouse lighter?


----------



## VESPA5

Exposal said:


> Was exploring the inside of the shell of my FM ultralight and saw a place to mount a weight, was wondering if anyone has tried modding this and removing it to make the mouse lighter?


Aside from a paracord and new feet, I don't know how much more light I'd want this mouse to be. I need 'some' weight to give me some sense of control when I'm aiming in-game. The Law of Diminishing Returns kicks in where the more weight you take off of the mouse makes no real difference in your performance in-game. At least for me.


----------



## James N

Huntly said:


> For those that have both, is the grip coating worth it for the Sunset? I like the looks of the white, but I'm currently using an FK1+ and its super slick to me sometimes, so I was debating about which one to get.


No it is not, it still wouldn't be, even if the different texture was actually placed where it would matter. It is meant to scare people into thinking they are missing out if they don't get it. 

Their marketing slogan might as well be "Everything prior to this sucked. But trust us, this time, it is different, don't miss out."


Get the normal one, the money you save will be needed to make the mouse usable.


----------



## pez

I'm actually more impressed they are still sold out...they have some new limited edition coming out the 9th of July...I guess 'inb4 3 month delays' again.


----------



## wazzupi

Im selling my paracord black UL pro pm me it has corepad on it and extra set and the extra base mouse feet. Its used a bit but it's clean and working perfectly im only selling because i found a mouse that fits my hand better so much so it actually has completely transformed my aiming.


----------



## James N

wazzupi said:


> Im selling my paracord black UL pro pm me it has corepad on it and extra set and the extra base mouse feet. Its used a bit but it's clean and working perfectly im only selling because i found a mouse that fits my hand better so much so it actually has completely transformed my aiming.


In a forum like this you can't make such statement and then not name the mouse you chose


----------



## orion_

Big yikes, I'm guessing whoever is programming their firmware is not very good.


----------



## Nilizum

orion_ said:


> Big yikes, I'm guessing whoever is programming their firmware is not very good.


It has to do with the polling instability that causes the CPU to strain unnecessarily and cause a lot of stutter. I have a DM1 Pro S and it is terrible at 1000hz. On a mouse movement recorder the hz fluctuates by more than 50% erratically. I should also add I noticed this behaviour on Windows 10, and it was more stable in Windows 7. I think these mouse manufacturers of DM and FM have mice that do not handle 1000hz properly.


----------



## cdcd

Nilizum said:


> It has to do with the polling instability that causes the CPU to strain unnecessarily and cause a lot of stutter. I have a DM1 Pro S and it is terrible at 1000hz. On a mouse movement recorder the hz fluctuates by more than 50% erratically. I should also add I noticed this behaviour on Windows 10, and it was more stable in Windows 7. I think these mouse manufacturers of DM and FM have mice that do not handle 1000hz properly.



My DM Pro S is pretty much locked at 1000Hz


----------



## VESPA5

Nilizum said:


> It has to do with the polling instability that causes the CPU to strain unnecessarily and cause a lot of stutter. I have a DM1 Pro S and it is terrible at 1000hz. On a mouse movement recorder the hz fluctuates by more than 50% erratically. I should also add I noticed this behaviour on Windows 10, and it was more stable in Windows 7. I think these mouse manufacturers of DM and FM have mice that do not handle 1000hz properly.


Once I modded my mouse with skates and paracord, I strictly used this mouse at 1000hz and not once did I ever notice any issues with aiming and moving. In the end, the shape (medium/large mouse) was too much of a dealbreaker for me which is why I went back to my EC2-B


----------



## gene-z

Nilizum said:


> It has to do with the polling instability that causes the CPU to strain unnecessarily and cause a lot of stutter. I have a DM1 Pro S and it is terrible at 1000hz. On a mouse movement recorder the hz fluctuates by more than 50% erratically. I should also add I noticed this behaviour on Windows 10, and it was more stable in Windows 7. I think these mouse manufacturers of DM and FM have mice that do not handle 1000hz properly.


That's really not a problem anymore. It use to be when CPU weren't as powerful, but 1000hz has negligible impact on modern multicore CPU. I still have a 2500k and have zero stuttering using 1000hz. The last time I had stutter from using 1000hz when was I had an Opteron 165.

And mousetesting should fluctuate, as it will only read 1000hz when you're swiping around fast + consistently. When I move it around fast and consistent, I get a stable 1000hz readings.


----------



## gunit2004

Does anyone know what all this mumbo jumbo about a new release on July 9th is about?


----------



## VESPA5

gunit2004 said:


> Does anyone know what all this mumbo jumbo about a new release on July 9th is about?


A 'special' edition (cough cough, $99.99, cough) mouse will be released and it'll sell out within 24 hours only for us to talk about it for another 3 months. Obviously, someone forgot to tell Finalmouse how supply and demand is supposed to work for a business.


----------



## Avalar

VESPA5 said:


> gunit2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what all this mumbo jumbo about a new release on July 9th is about?
> 
> 
> 
> A 'special' edition (cough cough, $99.99, cough) mouse will be released and it'll sell out within 24 hours only for us to talk about it for another 3 months. Obviously, someone forgot to tell Finalmouse how supply and demand is supposed to work for a business.
Click to expand...

Lol, FM managed to create something that will be a relic in the future. Well, unless every other company starts making lighter mice.


----------



## pez

Is it supposed to be a different shape or just another limited color run of the UL Pro?

If people are still waiting on their original non-Sunset orders, I imagine some rage is coming.


----------



## t3ram

pez said:


> Is it supposed to be a different shape or just another limited color run of the UL Pro?
> 
> If people are still waiting on their original non-Sunset orders, I imagine some rage is coming.


I really doubt that it will be only another colour of the Ultralight


----------



## gene-z

pez said:


> Is it supposed to be a different shape or just another limited color run of the UL Pro?
> 
> If people are still waiting on their original non-Sunset orders, I imagine some rage is coming.


That guy that does those bad reviews on YT posted a tweet saying he was hyped for it, as he got an early copy but didn't release any info yet. I think it might be a new shape, unless he's just being an idiot and hyping up a new color.


----------



## pez

t3ram said:


> I really doubt that it will be only another colour of the Ultralight





gene-z said:


> That guy that does those bad reviews on YT posted a tweet saying he was hyped for it, as he got an early copy but didn't release any info yet. I think it might be a new shape, unless he's just being an idiot and hyping up a new color.


Heh...I hope that's not the case either. I would welcome a different and more ambidextrous-styled shape. I'm just hesitant to purchase after what happened with the whole 3+ month waiting game that I fell victim to this last time.


----------



## sammkv

Smaller Ultralight with better cable!!


----------



## gene-z

Nilizum said:


> It has to do with the polling instability that causes the CPU to strain unnecessarily and cause a lot of stutter. I have a DM1 Pro S and it is terrible at 1000hz. On a mouse movement recorder the hz fluctuates by more than 50% erratically. I should also add I noticed this behaviour on Windows 10, and it was more stable in Windows 7. I think these mouse manufacturers of DM and FM have mice that do not handle 1000hz properly.


Was bored, so here you go (in csgo at 1440p on max settings, a heavy cpu use engine):

*500hz:*
360 frames 2.353 seconds 153.02 fps ( 6.54 ms/f) 14.720 fps variability
360 frames 2.246 seconds 160.28 fps ( 6.24 ms/f) 17.397 fps variability
360 frames 2.327 seconds 154.74 fps ( 6.46 ms/f) 15.190 fps variability

*1000hz:*
360 frames 2.383 seconds 151.04 fps ( 6.62 ms/f) 14.753 fps variability
360 frames 2.223 seconds 161.95 fps ( 6.17 ms/f) 16.182 fps variability
360 frames 2.425 seconds 148.44 fps ( 6.74 ms/f) 14.730 fps variability


----------



## Aliandro1d

I hope it's not a recolor for my own sake but for everyone who buys FM and supports this trash company I kinda do so I can LMAO while crying about no mini version. ^_^


----------



## Avalar

Aliandro1d said:


> I hope it's not a recolor for my own sake but for everyone who buys FM and supports this trash company I kinda do so I can LMAO while crying about no mini version. ^_^


Lol I _still_ feel like I've committed an illegal act by buying and receiving one of these in less than a week's time. xD


----------



## t3ram

Avalar said:


> Lol I _still_ feel like I've committed an illegal act by buying and receiving one of these in less than a week's time. xD


It was the same for me, i don't know why everyone is complaining 😄


----------



## pez

t3ram said:


> It was the same for me, i don't know why everyone is complaining 😄


Because I ordered it directly from FM while it showed 'In stock' and it took 3 months to receive it after I constantly received canned responses about why it was delayed. And then out of nowhere after I 'spoke up' they sent one to me in less than 5 days.

So that's why people are complaining. I'm not alone in my experience.


----------



## herbal718

I've now used four different mouse feet with the UL + GS-R HLTV Edition. The Hyperglide G Pro, Hyperglide 3.0's, Hotline G Pro, Corepad UL Skatez and I've come to this conclusion.

1. Hyperglide G Pro - Best overall for me, thin and smooth glide.
2. Corepad UL Skatez - Excellent replacement, I think most will like these the most. Not as smooth as Hyperglide.
3. Hotline G Pro - Very good, thin and more control on your mouse movements.
4. Hyperglide 3.0's - Thicker than all the previous mentioned but the glide is excellent.


----------



## gene-z

From Reddit:
https://clips.twitch.tv/ThankfulMiniatureTroutHumbleLife

He shows it here by accident:
https://clips.twitch.tv/ResourcefulVainHawkPhilosoraptor


----------



## pez

It's kinda running like crap for me at work, but from what I could tell, it almost looked like a more ergo-styled shape....ALSO...that cable looked to be way more flexible than what was on the UL Pro.

*sigh*...I guess I should prepare my wallet for the 9th.


----------



## Avalar

pez said:


> It's kinda running like crap for me at work, but from what I could tell, it almost looked like a more ergo-styled shape....ALSO...that cable looked to be way more flexible than what was on the UL Pro.
> 
> *sigh*...I guess I should prepare my wallet for the 9th.


I’m relieved. The ambi UL with Paracord works fine for me. No reason for me to get an ergo version of the same thing.


----------



## DazzaInOz

As long as it's not a classic ergo shell I'm interested. Although, being in Australia I have jack chance of getting one until roughly err...summer 2025!


----------



## disq

https://i.imgur.com/TdEcm9p.jpg

from Ninja stream


----------



## gene-z

disq said:


> https://i.imgur.com/TdEcm9p.jpg
> 
> from Ninja stream


Looks like they just added holes to the ergo.


----------



## nidzakv

That would be great!

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## VESPA5

gene-z said:


> Looks like they just added holes to the ergo.


Which may pose as a problem for some because the ergo has that right ledge near the RMB that you either get used to or get annoyed by. For some, that ledge is a dealbreaker.


----------



## pez

Yep that's what I thought I saw as well.


----------



## Straifer

Unless Ninja just has a one off UL Pro and he hasn't actually shown off the new mouse. I can really only gather this new release is just a UL with new paint/cable/scroll wheel. I hope this isn't the actual 'new' mouse we're seeing because there has to be more for a new revision, right? I'm hoping like the Scream there will be firmware updates for people 1000z atleast. Although I have no real interest in a new FinalMouse, I hope for the people that missed out on UL's they get a chance to finally get a mouse with all the problems fixed that were promised 1+ year ago with the Scream One.


----------



## empyr

@*Straifer* You seem to be correct. It looks no different to the current Ultralights on this picture in here: https://old.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8wvy5o/best_look_at_the_new_ultralight/

I wonder if they've updated to 1000 Hz or they may just have left it at 500 Hz. Otherwise they simply just changed the color (incl. mousewheel) & the cable?

Unless there is more products to be unveiled, this seems pretty sad for a "game changer", it's also sad for the many people who thought it was a ergo.


----------



## Avalar

empyr said:


> @*Straifer* You seem to be correct. It looks no different to the current Ultralights on this picture in here: https://old.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8wvy5o/best_look_at_the_new_ultralight/
> 
> I wonder if they've updated to 1000 Hz or they may just have left it at 500 Hz. Otherwise they simply just changed the color (incl. mousewheel) & the cable?
> 
> Unless there is more products to be unveiled, this seems pretty sad for a "game changer", it's also sad for the many people who thought it was a ergo.


Lol I'm done. Might be the first mouse I've seen with, what I'm assuming is, a very light cable, but the only thing that's "changing" is a flaw that never should have existed in the first place. I wouldn't have even used the mouse with the stock cable. A real game changer would be making it wireless. Didn't like the stock cable? Replace it. Want 1000hz? Use DM's software.

And they still won't be able to keep it in stock lol.


----------



## Alya

If it is their normal ergo shape, it's garbage, way too wide and the right side is just absolute garbage because of how little room they give you with that ridge.
If it's another UL just without a garbage cable, classic FM hehe xd move.

Either way, not buying another one of these mice. I'll stick to my G305, thank you very much.


----------



## zhandri

anybody know if maxgaming will have them and what time they'll be available?


----------



## Nawafwabs

after 500h with UL pro my tracking aim good but flick shoot bad


----------



## VESPA5

Avalar said:


> A real game changer would be making it wireless. Didn't like the stock cable? Replace it. Want 1000hz? Use DM's software.
> 
> And they still won't be able to keep it in stock lol.


This is what's annoying with FM. Aside from the weight, this was the only mouse I ever HAD to mod right out of the box to make it acceptable to use. It never occurred to FM that such a light mouse would be heavily influenced by that stiff cable? It never occurred to FM that some players sport 240hz monitors? It is what it is. However, there are other mice I have bought in the past that truly were great "straight out of the box and onto my mouse pad" (ex: Zowie, KPOE, Revel, etc.).


----------



## Syn247

VESPA5 said:


> This is what's annoying with FM. Aside from the weight, this was the only mouse I ever HAD to mod right out of the box to make it acceptable to use. It never occurred to FM that such a light mouse would be heavily influenced by that stiff cable? It never occurred to FM that some players sport 240hz monitors? It is what it is. However, there are other mice I have bought in the past that truly were great "straight out of the box and onto my mouse pad" (ex: Zowie, KPOE, Revel, etc.).


You are not picky enough  Most mice have at least one flaw that requires correction out of the box (cable or feet being the most likely, followed by loose tolerances/build quality issues in general).


----------



## VESPA5

Syn247 said:


> You are not picky enough  Most mice have at least one flaw that requires correction out of the box (cable or feet being the most likely, followed by loose tolerances/build quality issues in general).


Lol. I agree! The EC2-B is the ONLY mouse I own that didn't warrant any correction or mod on my end. Aside from the so so M1/M2 buttons, I was generally please with it. The FM UL Pro is the only mouse I owned that required the most modding on my end. The paracord and the skates on top of the mouse itself cost me a total of over $100 USD to get this mouse to work well for me. I don't mind dropping that much money on stuff for my rig (fans, RAM, etc.) but for a mouse, that's something else.


----------



## wazzupi

Im currently selling my Black Ultralight with paracord mod still has the original extra mousefeet and the corepad feet are installed with an extra set included has been used and tested without ever having an issue im only selling it because on a whim i bought the mionix 7000 for 30 bucks used it and dramatically improved my game(because my hand has always had a need for a specific shape) my hand is very wide and decent length so the mionix was the perfect marriage i want to sell the ultralight so someone who has missed out or hasnt been able to get there hands on one can do so. Pm me !


----------



## empyr

Take it with a grain of salt i suppose: https://old.reddit.com/r/MouseRevie...ralight_phantom_official_images_leaked_by_me/


Edit: Nevermind, it's real, lol'd


----------



## mksteez

Such a joke.

https://finalmouse.com/ultralightphantom.php


----------



## Zhuni

Absolute game changer! Lel


----------



## empyr

mksteez said:


> Such a joke.
> 
> https://finalmouse.com/ultralightphantom.php


Beyond a joke


----------



## idiotekniQues

I just wanted a backup to my UL pro. I din't expect anything new so this isn't disappointing, just amusing. I just hope they restock the regular UL so I can get another black one


----------



## duhizy

Everyone hold up, there is a CHANCE that the cable and feet are different lel!


----------



## Avalar

empyr said:


> mksteez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a joke.
> 
> https://finalmouse.com/ultralightphantom.php
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond a joke
Click to expand...

A joke has to be funny. Is it really the same braided cable painted blue? That’s just stupid.

Time to pre-order more Astrums.


----------



## empyr

Avalar said:


> A joke has to be funny. Is it really the same braided cable painted blue? That’s just stupid.
> 
> Time to pre-order more Astrums.



Time to get two of each


----------



## Avalar

empyr said:


> Avalar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A joke has to be funny. Is it really the same braided cable painted blue? That’s just stupid.
> 
> Time to pre-order more Astrums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get two of each /forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
Click to expand...

Shoot, would if I could tbh.

What bothers me about it is how quick it would have hit 100% if everyone knew about it. Maybe I’m being too fanatic about it, but idk. It’s not every day you find a mouse you’re sure will _stay_ your favorite.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Avalar said:


> A joke has to be funny. Is it really the same braided cable painted blue? That’s just stupid.
> 
> Time to pre-order more Astrums.


It's a new cable. They call it phantomcord and revolutionary. Lots of marketing speak but it's going to be new. From the leaked picture it still looks stiff though. 

RJN will drop his review at 9 eastern so we can check it out then.


----------



## gunit2004

"INDIVIDUALIZED SPLATTER"

LMAO.....

You're telling me you actually think that looks GOOD?!?!?

So take a black Ultralight Pro, let paint splatter all over the mouse... and then charge $90 for it.

I can't even call this a joke...

And the fact that people will still buy it...... YIKES.


----------



## idiotekniQues

The splatter is hideous.


gunit2004 said:


> "INDIVIDUALIZED SPLATTER"
> 
> LMAO.....
> 
> You're telling me you actually think that looks GOOD?!?!?
> 
> So take a black Ultralight Pro, let paint splatter all over the mouse... and then charge $90 for it.
> 
> I can't even call this a joke...
> 
> And the fact that people will still buy it...... YIKES.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Klopfer

and dont forget the unique colour ... ( maybe just using failed painted units and give them the "extra"  ) and of course a new light blue MWheel ... 
its definitivly Gamechangers ...
if the cable isnt near a paracord mod , its again laughable


----------



## Peacecamper

Somebody on twitter said that there might be two new mice. But I somehow doubt it. Really underwhelming so far.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Peacecamper said:


> Somebody on twitter said that there might be two new mice. But I somehow doubt it. Really underwhelming so far.


My guess is the two gamechangers were the new 'revolutionary phantomcord' and the other is the 'special' coating. 

Really underwhelming. I mean what else can you do with a mouse anyway but it's just stupid marketing hype speak.

The thing is I freaking love my UL Pro with paracord and different feet. So I need a backup. My trusty Rival 600 that I love loved is just too heavy now. If this new cable is actually supple I'll buy this limited edition overpriced crap instead of another UL Pro and adding a paracord to it. But I hate the damn splatter paint job. Whatever, it's just a mouse.

Either way, it's an overpriced product but until someone else comes out with a mouse this shape and size that's around 70grams, I'm freakin stuck giving them some of my money.


----------



## zhandri

don't tell me there is another one with a green scroll wheel and cable. game f**ing changed


----------



## empyr

Avalar said:


> Shoot, would if I could tbh.
> 
> What bothers me about it is how quick it would have hit 100% if everyone knew about it. Maybe I’m being too fanatic about it, but idk. It’s not every day you find a mouse you’re sure will _stay_ your favorite.


 Yep, I don't see myself going out to buy a new mouse unless something drastic happens, given the Astrum gets to 100%, I'm really hoping it won't end up not crossing the finish line.



idiotekniQues said:


> My guess is the two gamechangers were the new 'revolutionary phantomcord' and the other is the 'special' coating.
> 
> Really underwhelming. I mean what else can you do with a mouse anyway but it's just stupid marketing hype speak.
> 
> The thing is I freaking love my UL Pro with paracord and different feet. So I need a backup. My trusty Rival 600 that I love loved is just too heavy now. If this new cable is actually supple I'll buy this limited edition overpriced crap instead of another UL Pro and adding a paracord to it. But I hate the damn splatter paint job. Whatever, it's just a mouse.
> 
> Either way, it's an overpriced product but until someone else comes out with a mouse this shape and size that's around 70grams, I'm freakin stuck giving them some of my money.



Why don't you just buy a normal one and re-use the Paracord you already have, incase your current mouse breaks? Seems like you just want to throw away money. :h34r-smi


----------



## xmr1

"Words cannot describe the magic that is... The Phantomcord. Designed and tested to be the lowest resistance cord ever created. Less resistance than even DIY paracords. In blindfold test studies, players could not differentiate between a wireless Ultralight, and one with Phantomcord."

These guys are good for a laugh at least.


----------



## idiotekniQues

empyr said:


> Why don't you just buy a normal one and re-use the Paracord you already have, incase your current mouse breaks? Seems like you just want to throw away money. :h34r-smi


Can I re-use the heatshrink? Or just buy new heatshrink tubing?


----------



## Peacecamper

xmr1 said:


> "Words cannot describe the magic that is... The Phantomcord. Designed and tested to be the lowest resistance cord ever created. Less resistance than even DIY paracords. In blindfold test studies, players could not differentiate between a wireless Ultralight, and one with Phantomcord."
> 
> These guys are good for a laugh at least.


But does this hint on a wireless Ultralight?

RJN said he got two mice from them:
https://twitter.com/RocketJumpNinja/status/1013582630992789504


----------



## empyr

idiotekniQues said:


> Can I re-use the heatshrink? Or just buy new heatshrink tubing?



I see no reason why you wouldn't be able to reuse on a different Ultralight, given you can pop the transparent/milky heatshrink out.


----------



## gunit2004

Peacecamper said:


> But does this hint on a wireless Ultralight?
> 
> RJN said he got two mice from them:
> https://twitter.com/RocketJumpNinja/status/1013582630992789504


He already said in a tweet that it was just two copies of the same mouse. So no there is no 2nd version coming.

What has been leaked is what is coming... so basically, be disappointed (or not if you already knew Finalmouse was full of crap as usual).


----------



## VESPA5

So basically, it's the same FM Ultralight Pro only with a turqoise "phantom cable". So if you already modded yours with a paracord, this is probably not worth getting. But, I have a feeling it'll sell out within a few hours anyway


----------



## empyr

VESPA5 said:


> So basically, it's the same FM Ultralight Pro only with a turqoise "phantom cable". So if you already modded yours with a paracord, this is probably not worth getting. But, I have a feeling it'll sell out within a few hours anyway



Of course it will. People are buying to resell.


----------



## atarii

In two months they will release a new "LUL" version with decent mousefeet, #GAMECHANGER


----------



## VESPA5

atarii said:


> In two months they will release a new "LUL" version with decent mousefeet, #GAMECHANGER


Lol. Pretty much. I had to sand the mouse feet wells down because they were dragging on my cloth mousepad. It wasn't the mousefeet that was the problem, it was the mouse feet wells that formed a border around the mouse feet that was causing all that friction for me.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Apparently the new 'phantomcord' feels as good as paracord. We'll see. I ordered one. Lets hope I don't have to mod the **** out of this one.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Zhuni

Looks like a decorators radio! 

I was tempted to finally dive in and grab a standard white but knowing the next batch or two will have the new cord I'll carry on waiting.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## DazzaInOz

Ok thanks for that imagery. None of us can unsee it now either! Seriously, it looks like accidental paint splatter and nothing like stars and planets though

Edit: was in response to -
"Is it just me, or does the new coating look like someone at the factory was slacking off and came all over some black mice with the improved cables and they decided to just roll with it as an aesthetic change?

I can't unsee it now that I've thought of it like that..."


----------



## muso

Did final mouse end up releasing the 1000hz fix?


----------



## VESPA5

muso said:


> Did final mouse end up releasing the 1000hz fix?


Nope. Emailed their support to confirm. It's basically the UL Sunset with a different design and a phantom cable. You'll still be able to use the DM software to toggle it to 1000hz. I've been using this mouse at 1000hz and have never looked back to 500hz (nor experienced any wonky issues with it)


----------



## empyr

nobelharvards said:


> Is the Phantom also 500Hz?


99.99% Yes



muso said:


> Did final mouse end up releasing the 1000hz fix?


No, they aren't going to, they want it to run at 500 Hz. You should just use the DM1 Pro S software.

 "Hello,
 We greatly appreciate your patience during this time.

 We have determined not to release a 1000hz tool at this time as we have determined that the Ultralight performs best at its native 500hz.

 Thanks,
 FM Support"


----------



## ncck

VESPA5 said:


> Nope. Emailed their support to confirm. It's basically the UL Sunset with a different design and a phantom cable. You'll still be able to use the DM software to toggle it to 1000hz. I've been using this mouse at 1000hz and have never looked back to 500hz (nor experienced any wonky issues with it)


Does it save that polling rate?

For example you plug it into PC-A, set it to 1000hz, unplug it, plug it into PC-B (which doesn't have any software), is it still running @ 1k?
I also thought the S1 ran fine at 1k, no idea why they're using 500 - sure it's usable but 1k is just straight up better imo, feels more 'twitchy' when you're tracking something fast (at least to me) in a game like CS i don't notice/care about it as much


----------



## Malinkadink

About a month or so ago i was looking for new mice, a replacement for my 1st gen deathadder chroma. I ended up tryng the newer Deathadder, but it was virtually the same, though the new feet were much better. Ended up trying a G703 as well but the hump on that mouse just made it uncomfortable. Tried a G903 as well and didn't like the lack of ergonomics for being an ambidextrous mouse, nonetheless i stuck it out and feel very comfortable with it now, the sensor i feel is superior to the DA, and having the wireless is pure bliss. Freed up some desk space from no longer needing a mouse bungee, and getting all the benefits of no cord drag! 

I also actually tried the Logitech G Pro which is their lightest mouse and aside from feeling cheap it was quite easy to play with, but i didn't feel like i performed any better with it due to its light weight. That said I'm not really sure why there's a ton of hype over these really light weight mice, are people super scrawny and need less weight to move around? The G502 is a tank as far as its size and weight is concerned, but i know people still kick ass with it. 

IMO theres nothing better than Logitech or Razer when it comes to gaming mice, with the latter having more questionable quality, though i've never had issues with my old Deathadder, but i remember my old G500 had click issues but i had hassle free warranty replacements for that so i didn't mind.


----------



## chort

Malinkadink said:


> About a month or so ago i was looking for new mice, a replacement for my 1st gen deathadder chroma. I ended up tryng the newer Deathadder, but it was virtually the same, though the new feet were much better. Ended up trying a G703 as well but the hump on that mouse just made it uncomfortable. Tried a G903 as well and didn't like the lack of ergonomics for being an ambidextrous mouse, nonetheless i stuck it out and feel very comfortable with it now, the sensor i feel is superior to the DA, and having the wireless is pure bliss. Freed up some desk space from no longer needing a mouse bungee, and getting all the benefits of no cord drag!
> 
> I also actually tried the Logitech G Pro which is their lightest mouse and aside from feeling cheap it was quite easy to play with, but i didn't feel like i performed any better with it due to its light weight. That said I'm not really sure why there's a ton of hype over these really light weight mice, are people super scrawny and need less weight to move around? The G502 is a tank as far as its size and weight is concerned, but i know people still kick ass with it.
> 
> IMO theres nothing better than Logitech or Razer when it comes to gaming mice, with the latter having more questionable quality, though i've never had issues with my old Deathadder, but i remember my old G500 had click issues but i had hassle free warranty replacements for that so i didn't mind.


low weight means lower resistance, no matter how strong you are weight is a multiplier of resistance and anything that can hinder your ability to track a strafing opponent is not good... weight definitely helps having smoother aim, but making rapid changes just seems impossible for me, playing with the deathadder felt like I couldn't track fast strafing opponents (in quake and overwatch) while playing with a mouse like the abyssus it felt much easier to track and make small adjustments, size probably played an effect too but the shape did also.


----------



## VESPA5

Malinkadink said:


> IMO theres nothing better than Logitech or Razer when it comes to gaming mice, with the latter having more questionable quality, though i've never had issues with my old Deathadder, but i remember my old G500 had click issues but i had hassle free warranty replacements for that so i didn't mind.


My DA:Elite has always been my reliable backup. It is quite bulky but a manageable 96g. I believe shape and then weight is important, which leads me to the EC2-B. Of all the mice I own, it's the perfect shape for my 18cm hands using fingertip/claw grip. I'm still getting used to the UL Pro because it's an ambi shape and very similar to a Zowie FK1. Like Rocket Jump Ninja stated in his review for the Phantom, if they made a smaller version of this mouse, it would be my main. For now, the EC2-B is my main despite its drawbacks (like its lackluster main switches)


----------



## fuzzybass

How does the Ultralight compare to the Deathadder in terms of size? I find the DA slightly too big, especially in width, so if the UL is even slightly narrower, might be good.


----------



## VESPA5

fuzzybass said:


> How does the Ultralight compare to the Deathadder in terms of size? I find the DA slightly too big, especially in width, so if the UL is even slightly narrower, might be good.


Someone displayed the dimensions of the UL Sunset and the DA:Elite's dimensions. Seems like the DA is narrower than the UL. The UL is slightly wider in the middle. I prefer a narrower grip but it's still a safe shape over all. Refer to this thread: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1703134-review-finalmouse-ultralight-phantom-4.html


----------



## fuzzybass

Are you sure the thread you're referring to didn't mis-type the Deathadder dimensions? Because in pages like this http://www.legitreviews.com/razer-death-adder-elite-gaming-mouse-review_195175, it lists the Deathadder width as 70mm. 

I actually already knew that dimension of the Deathadder, but I asked the question because I wasn't sure if the "60mm" width of the UL was referring to the narrowest/middle part of the mouse, or the part that flares out in the back. But the page you referred to says the flare is only 63.5 mm, so it seems narrower than the Deathadder at 70mm.


----------



## VESPA5

fuzzybass said:


> Are you sure the thread you're referring to didn't mis-type the Deathadder dimensions? Because in pages like this http://www.legitreviews.com/razer-death-adder-elite-gaming-mouse-review_195175, it lists the Deathadder width as 70mm.
> 
> I actually already knew that dimension of the Deathadder, but I asked the question because I wasn't sure if the "60mm" width of the UL was referring to the narrowest/middle part of the mouse, or the part that flares out in the back. But the page you referred to says the flare is only 63.5 mm, so it seems narrower than the Deathadder at 70mm.


The poster had a typo. He put both the height and width at 44mm. To me (I own both), they feel very similar. The grips help me get a better grip on the width of the DA than the gripless slippery sides of the UL. The UL is 'narrow', but not by much. Reminds me of the width of the G403 (which is roughly 68mm).


----------



## Avalar

DazzaInOz said:


> Ok thanks for that imagery. None of us can unsee it now either! Seriously, it looks like accidental paint splatter and nothing like stars and planets though
> 
> Edit: was in response to -
> "Is it just me, or does the new coating look like someone at the factory was slacking off and came all over some black mice with the improved cables and they decided to just roll with it as an aesthetic change?
> 
> I can't unsee it now that I've thought of it like that..."


Ikr. Good lord...


----------



## VESPA5

Avalar said:


> Ikr. Good lord...


Lol. Well, allegedly, this is the only 'limited' batch with this design that they'll make. Now if they could only do something about those mouse feet borders:


----------



## gpvecchi

Guys, I jusst ordered the black version. I hope I'll find weel, I'm actually on a G Pro with fingertip grip and it's almast perfect, just a little narrow for me.
Any suggestion on software and firmeware to use?
Thanks!


----------



## Klopfer

gpvecchi said:


> Guys, I jusst ordered the black version. I hope I'll find weel, I'm actually on a G Pro with fingertip grip and it's almast perfect, just a little narrow for me.
> Any suggestion on software and firmeware to use?
> Thanks!


DM1Pro S Software works


----------



## gpvecchi

Thanks, regarding the fingertip, should this be fine for a 20 cm hand?


----------



## Malinkadink

VESPA5 said:


> My DA:Elite has always been my reliable backup. It is quite bulky but a manageable 96g. I believe shape and then weight is important, which leads me to the EC2-B. Of all the mice I own, it's the perfect shape for my 18cm hands using fingertip/claw grip. I'm still getting used to the UL Pro because it's an ambi shape and very similar to a Zowie FK1. Like Rocket Jump Ninja stated in his review for the Phantom, if they made a smaller version of this mouse, it would be my main. For now, the EC2-B is my main despite its drawbacks (like its lackluster main switches)


Ever thought about the G305? Its probably the lightest wireless mouse out there right now, and its quite small. I tried the G pro and it felt maybe a little too small for me tho.


----------



## AlphaKat

VESPA5 said:


> Lol. Well, allegedly, this is the only 'limited' batch with this design that they'll make. Now if they could only do something about those mouse feet borders:


I believe they fixed that issue in the phantom. (I will test when I receive mine)


----------



## Staticks

Hope this Phantomcord thing becomes a trend in more and more mice. If Logitech and Razer, et al, aren't taking note of Finalmouse's success, they're burying their heads in the sand.

Even if you're not a fan, Finalmouse is disrupting the market with their extremely innovative design foci.


----------



## fuzzybass

Jumped on the opportunity. Supposedly it might take ten or more days to process the order, which is ridiculous, but oh well... hopefully it'll be worth it.


----------



## VESPA5

Staticks said:


> Hope this Phantomcord thing becomes a trend in more and more mice. If Logitech and Razer, et al, aren't taking note of Finalmouse's success, they're burying their heads in the sand.


Razer already has their DeathAdder lineup with one of the best braided flexible cords out there for gaming mice. And aside from the stiff cable, Logi mice are frequently used as the testing benchmark for click and sensor latency because somehow, Logi has nearly perfected their mice in those fields. Each brand has a specific niche. FM seems to be weight and click latency. Not so sure about the UL Pro's click latency in comparison to past products of FM's


----------



## Zhuni

Staticks said:


> Hope this Phantomcord thing becomes a trend in more and more mice. If Logitech and Razer, et al, aren't taking note of Finalmouse's success, they're burying their heads in the sand.
> 
> Even if you're not a fan, Finalmouse is disrupting the market with their extremely innovative design foci.


Do you think? No sarcasm btw but they only sold 45k in the last few months. That doesn't seem like a lot to me. Is it? My knowledge of these things are zero 

They seem to be doing great creating demand by supplying very little. I feel like hype would be far less if these were permanently on sale.


----------



## TurricanM3

Is it possible to change the DPI to 550 or 600? Coming from 1080p to 1440p the perfect 400 DPI ratio would be 533. That's what i am used to over years.


----------



## VESPA5

Zhuni said:


> They seem to be doing great creating demand by supplying very little. I feel like hype would be far less if these were permanently on sale.


I totally agree. The scarcity of the supply makes eBay hunters salivate over stuff like this. I've already seen insane bids for previous UL Pros for up to $200 USD. Even modded UL Pros w/paracords go for up to $200 to $250! I do think FM is smart knowing about the Law of Diminishing Returns - so they won't overstock at a loss and play it safe and shoot for a set goal and be happy with that. I just don't understand sporting a store online that has products sold out almost all the time.


----------



## zhandri

the processing time to me, sounds like an excuse as they don't have the mice yet. EU store is getting theirs around the 27th. maybe they're on their way from china or something but i doubt they would actually have any mice to ship right now


----------



## DazzaInOz

Staticks said:


> Hope this Phantomcord thing becomes a trend in more and more mice. If Logitech and Razer, et al, aren't taking note of Finalmouse's success, they're burying their heads in the sand.
> 
> Even if you're not a fan, Finalmouse is disrupting the market with their extremely innovative design foci.


Wouldn't be surprised if Logitech dump the whole cable thing all together for their top gaming mice.


----------



## VESPA5

zhandri said:


> the processing time to me, sounds like an excuse as they don't have the mice yet. EU store is getting theirs around the 27th. maybe they're on their way from china or something but i doubt they would actually have any mice to ship right now


There are people in this thread that had to wait up to 3 months for their order to ship (and that was after they submitted the order successfully and the payment was processed!). I had to wait for up to 3 weeks to get my black UL Pro (while the corepad skates and paracord arrived within a week and that was via international shipping!). Their HQ is in Ohio (I could be wrong) but their factories from where they're shipping from could be outside the U.S.


----------



## gpvecchi

Sorry guys, on Dream Machine website, I found just a link to V16 DM1 S PRO Mouse Driver(Eng) 20170704 beta, and one to a firmware update tool. Is this latest software version? Do I need the firmware tool?


----------



## Klopfer

https://www.dreammachines.pl/en/drivers
Type of Device : Mouse
Model : dm1pros
Software	DM1 Pro S Software Beta	2018-04-16


----------



## gpvecchi

Thanks, do I need the firmware update tool?


----------



## Straifer

I would say no to the firmware update because I used it for my Dm1 Pro S and it is just to reset to default settings + any minor changes they made for it. I get the feeling it will either do nothing or do something you don't want it to.


----------



## pez

Staticks said:


> Hope this Phantomcord thing becomes a trend in more and more mice. If Logitech and Razer, et al, aren't taking note of Finalmouse's success, they're burying their heads in the sand.
> 
> Even if you're not a fan, Finalmouse is disrupting the market with their extremely innovative design foci.





VESPA5 said:


> Razer already has their DeathAdder lineup with one of the best braided flexible cords out there for gaming mice. And aside from the stiff cable, Logi mice are frequently used as the testing benchmark for click and sensor latency because somehow, Logi has nearly perfected their mice in those fields. Each brand has a specific niche. FM seems to be weight and click latency. Not so sure about the UL Pro's click latency in comparison to past products of FM's


This...the Razer cables are the reason they didn't need to make a wireless Mamba in the first place. 



VESPA5 said:


> There are people in this thread that had to wait up to 3 months for their order to ship (and that was after they submitted the order successfully and the payment was processed!). I had to wait for up to 3 weeks to get my black UL Pro (while the corepad skates and paracord arrived within a week and that was via international shipping!). Their HQ is in Ohio (I could be wrong) but their factories from where they're shipping from could be outside the U.S.


Yep...I'm one of the 3-month'ers. I decided to order a Phantom and just automatically told myself I'd be waiting until Christmas so I wouldn't disappoint myself in the slightest. If they truly did fix the feet borders, the cable is even comparable to a Razer cable, and the coating is nice, I'd be happy to order a revised normal one for backups in the future.


----------



## gpvecchi

Sorry to bother again, just another couple of questions, please... Is ther some way to adjust LOD?
As the PCB is the same of DM Pro S, is there some internal connector for RGB leds?


----------



## muso

'm just wondering if the stock coming in on the 27th for these two items https://i.imgur.com/KNozOIe.png Will have the 'phantom cord' https://i.imgur.com/ORUVb6P.png.
it seems like their factory is producing the same mouse but with a different cable for the old models.


----------



## Zhuni

No I'm pretty sure this batch of standards is the old cable. Will be the batch after these in a few months


----------



## Varys

So I've ordered my first Finalmouse after having only used Logitech so far. The Proteus G502 I was using for a few years recently started failing and I wanted to upgrade anyways.

I also decided to get GPro hyperglides after contacting Mark about them: https://i.imgur.com/DfNr0xF.png

Can anyone recommend a preferred mousepad for the Ultralight Phantom/Paracord with Hyperglides? Trying to get the best accuracy and control possible for top level FPS gaming. Considering the BenQ ZOWIE G-SR since I heard mixed reviews on the Artisan pads.

Also will the finalmouse 500Hz polling rate be fine for 144Hz monitor? I heard you should use 1000Hz mice for 240Hz monitors. But I don't plan to buy a 240Hz for now.


----------



## zhandri

Varys said:


> So I've ordered my first Finalmouse after having only used Logitech so far. The Proteus G502 I was using for a few years recently started failing and I wanted to upgrade anyways.
> 
> I also decided to get GPro hyperglides after contacting Mark about them: https://i.imgur.com/DfNr0xF.png
> 
> Can anyone recommend a preferred mousepad for the Ultralight Phantom/Paracord with Hyperglides? Trying to get the best accuracy and control possible for top level FPS gaming. Considering the BenQ ZOWIE G-SR since I heard mixed reviews on the Artisan pads.
> 
> Also will the finalmouse 500Hz polling rate be fine for 144Hz monitor? I heard you should use 1000Hz mice for 240Hz monitors. But I don't plan to buy a 240Hz for now.


maybe this can help you find something you are looking for

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...snTOBIsbfgzWBfKz7iYXbHIfet8/edit#gid=52719204


----------



## herbal718

Blue G-SR is very good.


----------



## Avalar

Varys said:


> Can anyone recommend a preferred mousepad for the Ultralight Phantom/Paracord with Hyperglides? Trying to get the best accuracy and control possible for top level FPS gaming. Considering the BenQ ZOWIE G-SR since I heard mixed reviews on the Artisan pads.


Was gonna post sooner, but I got busy. Sorry.

The Artisan pad he's referring to is the Raiden. Any 3360-sensor mouse with Hyperglides should track okay on it, and at worse, the mouse may rarely spinout when moving it very fast. Except Zowie's mice, even the new 3360 series; not sure what Zowie is doing to their mice, but whenever I hear other users say they're having compatibility issues that others aren't having, they're using Zowie. No idea.

And the Ultralight with Hyperglides will be _very_ hard to control and be precise with, especially if you weren't using a similarly lightweight mouse prior. I found my Ultralight hard to control with both Hyperglides and Corepad skatez, and I regretted taking off the stocks at the time. I recommend HotlineGames' new "Master" mouse feet for the Ultralight. They make mice glide slower, and much easier to control. For mice around 90g or more, I'm sure it's a pain, but it's a nice balance for the Ultralight. Imo, using the slower mouse feet is a better alternative to using the slowest mouse pads, which are usually the least durable and/or affected by humidity. I use the Artisan Zero with mine, and if I were to switch to a hard pad, I'd go with my Frostpad (acid-etched glass).


----------



## tacomn

Do you like the new hotlines master skates better than stock?


----------



## Avalar

tacomn said:


> Do you like the new hotlines master skates better than stock?


Yeah, definitely. They're not as scratchy, and they should last longer, too.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Avalar said:


> Was gonna post sooner, but I got busy. Sorry.
> 
> The Artisan pad he's referring to is the Raiden. Any 3360-sensor mouse with Hyperglides should track okay on it, and at worse, the mouse may rarely spinout when moving it very fast. Except Zowie's mice, even the new 3360 series; not sure what Zowie is doing to their mice, but whenever I hear other users say they're having compatibility issues that others aren't having, they're using Zowie. No idea.
> 
> And the Ultralight with Hyperglides will be _very_ hard to control and be precise with, especially if you weren't using a similarly lightweight mouse prior. I found my Ultralight hard to control with both Hyperglides and Corepad skatez, and I regretted taking off the stocks at the time. I recommend HotlineGames' new "Master" mouse feet for the Ultralight. They make mice glide slower, and much easier to control. For mice around 90g or more, I'm sure it's a pain, but it's a nice balance for the Ultralight. Imo, using the slower mouse feet is a better alternative to using the slowest mouse pads, which are usually the least durable and/or affected by humidity. I use the Artisan Zero with mine, and if I were to switch to a hard pad, I'd go with my Frostpad (acid-etched glass).


can you give me link for mouse feet ? "HotlineGames"


----------



## idiotekniQues

Avalar said:


> Was gonna post sooner, but I got busy. Sorry.
> 
> The Artisan pad he's referring to is the Raiden. Any 3360-sensor mouse with Hyperglides should track okay on it, and at worse, the mouse may rarely spinout when moving it very fast. Except Zowie's mice, even the new 3360 series; not sure what Zowie is doing to their mice, but whenever I hear other users say they're having compatibility issues that others aren't having, they're using Zowie. No idea.
> 
> And the Ultralight with Hyperglides will be _very_ hard to control and be precise with, especially if you weren't using a similarly lightweight mouse prior. I found my Ultralight hard to control with both Hyperglides and Corepad skatez, and I regretted taking off the stocks at the time. I recommend HotlineGames' new "Master" mouse feet for the Ultralight. They make mice glide slower, and much easier to control. For mice around 90g or more, I'm sure it's a pain, but it's a nice balance for the Ultralight. Imo, using the slower mouse feet is a better alternative to using the slowest mouse pads, which are usually the least durable and/or affected by humidity. I use the Artisan Zero with mine, and if I were to switch to a hard pad, I'd go with my Frostpad (acid-etched glass).



I had to lower my in game sensitivity for a day when adjusting to the UL Pro and then after that it was off to the races - but to say you need to slow this mouse down is kind of asinine. What's the point of buying a beautifully light mouse if you need to put permanent brakes on it via slower feet? I think you have a skill level issue there.

I use the corepad skates fyi


----------



## empyr

Nawafwabs said:


> can you give me link for mouse feet ? "HotlineGames"


 You can find them on ebay, the G Pro ones here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G-Pro-Mouse-Feet/112182621259

I would assume Avalar is using the 0.60mm ones? (Confirm/deny? )


----------



## Nawafwabs

empyr said:


> You can find them on ebay, the G Pro ones here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G-Pro-Mouse-Feet/112182621259
> 
> I would assume Avalar is using the 0.60mm ones? (Confirm/deny? )



there are different version : " master " and " nonmaster "


----------



## empyr

Nawafwabs said:


> there are different version : " master " and " nonmaster "


 Yes, he said he is using the Master ones but they're out of stock, from what i can tell. I don't know the difference, so perhaps Avalar can help there (if he knows).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G-Pro-G203-G102-Master-Mouse-Feet-/112811541437


----------



## Avalar

Yeah, it's the new series, made with a new material. Looks like they ran out of G Pro feet, too. The .6mm thick G Pros are the ones I'm using now, but I also ordered their IE3.0 Master mouse feet from their website: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...14979jp34g4&id=530335557691&scene=taobao_shop

If you want faster shipping, Zowie EC1-B/EC2-B Master feet are still in stock on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Ga...Mouse+Feet&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## herbal718

I guess the master skates make sense if you're a high sensitivity gamer. I couldn't imagine using those if you're very low side like myself.


----------



## mksteez

Do i have to keep the software installed to keep it at 1000hz?


----------



## Klopfer

nope


----------



## MuzzleFuzzle

Does anyone know how thick the Corepad Skatez are?

I've narrowed it down to the Corepad Skatez and the Hotline Games G Pro competition skates, but I don't know if I should get them in the 0.6mm or the 0.28mm variant.
I am worried that the 0.6mm variant might still have tracking issues, but the 0.28mm variant might be too short the clear the lip that surrounds the stock feet.

I have already dismissed the Hyperglide G Pro and the Hyperglide MS-3's because both are too thick and some people reported tracking issues with them.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Not sure how thick but they function perfectly


MuzzleFuzzle said:


> Does anyone know how thick the Corepad Skatez are?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## muso

Does anyone know of a good postal forwarding service in Canada, going to try buy one from amazon and ship it to Australia.


----------



## tacomn

Im assuming try google. It really isn't hard to find reputable forwarding drop shippers. Have done it in several countries. While in a way its less save, I would see if there are any vets here from Canada that would be willing to help you out. You could send them some mouse feet and you still would probably paying less than a dropshipper service.


----------



## muso

Got a friends friends address so i'm gonna send it there  now just gotta wait till it comes up on sale. Sometime in the next 48 hours, going to cry if i'm asleep at the time.


----------



## xmr1

herbal718 said:


> Blue G-SR is very good.


I've read this pad degrades quickly but for now I'm liking it a lot as a pairing with the Ultralight. Smooth and quick but with some added stopping power. The other pads that I use with ~85g mice were a bit too fast for me with the UL. Tried the black G-SR before the blue but that was way too much resistance.

As much as I think the Finalmouse dude is a charlatan I can't deny that they have a great mouse that keeps coming back to my desk no matter how many others I buy. It just feels like home in my hand.


----------



## PedMar

Avalar said:


> Yeah, it's the new series, made with a new material. Looks like they ran out of G Pro feet, too. The .6mm thick G Pros are the ones I'm using now, but I also ordered their IE3.0 Master mouse feet from their website: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...14979jp34g4&id=530335557691&scene=taobao_shop
> 
> If you want faster shipping, Zowie EC1-B/EC2-B Master feet are still in stock on eBay:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Ga...Mouse+Feet&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313



Are those feet better for the FM? Anyone has info about the new phantom skates?


----------



## pez

I've yet to check for any reviews, but I wonder if the scroll clicking is the same. I think even if my variant is slightly different due to QC stipulations, if it's lighter, I'd be happy. God forbid scroll steps are any lighter, though.


----------



## AlphaKat

Anyone have their order ship yet? First ones were supposed to go out today "early afternoon"


----------



## fuzzybass

Was wondering the same thing. I had ordered one, but I didn't get a notification.


----------



## DazzaInOz

AlphaKat said:


> Anyone have their order ship yet? First ones were supposed to go out today "early afternoon"





fuzzybass said:


> Was wondering the same thing. I had ordered one, but I didn't get a notification.


Ok, colour me surprised but mine shipped from yesterday (20th) and I'm in Australia?!!?


----------



## pez

If I get this one in less time than the last one came, I'll be happy...else, I'm prepared to wait .


----------



## AlphaKat

DazzaInOz said:


> Ok, colour me surprised but mine shipped from yesterday (20th) and I'm in Australia?!!?


Yeah looks like PCCaseGear shipped their mice out


----------



## texasbred

PedMar said:


> Are those feet better for the FM? Anyone has info about the new phantom skates?


https://www.corepad.de/en/corepad-skatez-finalmouse-teflon-mousefeet-mouse-feet-hyperglides-hyperglide/corepad-skatez-pro-132-mouse-feet-finalmouse-ultralight-pro-sunset-scream-one-tournament-pro.html
I've been using these for two days and already like the corepads more than the hyperglide g-pros I originally had.


----------



## didsomeresearch

corepad skates are really nice...big upgrade over the stock feet


----------



## muso

Does anyone know how i could remove the side buttons, i'm left handed and they rub on my ring finger.

Would i be able to unscrew them or something if i open it up?


----------



## pez

When I took mind apart, I believe the board comes out for those buttons. I'm hazy on it a bit, but I remember being able to push them a bit flush with the shell. That and some grip tape or gun tape could give it a smooth or consistent feel.


----------



## TreeOfLiberty

Faleene said:


> Hyperglides IE 1.1/3.0 feet work perfectly fine, pic is a few pages back. Mousepad is a Qck+


Does he mean this mouse feet? Hyperglide Mouse Skates for Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0, Intellimouse Optical 1.1a https://www.amazon.com/Hyperglide-Microsoft-Intellimouse-Explorer-MS-3/dp/B00X9FGBI8 


Witch work best for UL phantom, Hyperglide Mouse Skates for the Logitech G Pro, G102, and G203, or Hyperglides IE 1.1/3.0?, or any others?.


Maybe these work good on the Phantom?, Corepad Skatez PRO för Finalmouse Ultralight / Scream One / Tournament Pro https://www.maxgaming.se/till-steel...nalmouse-ultralight-scream-one-tournament-pro or these COREPAD Skatez Finalmouse Ultralight Pro Sunset Replacement Teflon Mouse Feet https://www.ebay.com/p/COREPAD-Skat...set-Replacement-Teflon-Mouse-Feet/10017340111


----------



## TreeOfLiberty

SynergyCB said:


> oooooh.......Im liking the Gigantus Team Razer Edition more that the Black G-SR. There's too much initial resistance on the Black G-SR when making small aim adjustments with the wrist. The Gigantus has some initial resistance but no where near as much as the Black G-SR.


Have you tried any Artisan pads like the Ninja FX Zero or shidenkai and compared them to each other?. I like razer pads, i have a razer speed pad but i might switch to a Artisan, so would be cool to hear some comparison


----------



## PedMar

My order 12xxx was shipped today for those wondering.


----------



## AlphaKat

TreeOfLiberty said:


> Does he mean this mouse feet? Hyperglide Mouse Skates for Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0, Intellimouse Optical 1.1a https://www.amazon.com/Hyperglide-Microsoft-Intellimouse-Explorer-MS-3/dp/B00X9FGBI8
> 
> 
> Witch work best for UL phantom, Hyperglide Mouse Skates for the Logitech G Pro, G102, and G203, or Hyperglides IE 1.1/3.0?, or any others?.
> 
> 
> Maybe these work good on the Phantom?, Corepad Skatez PRO för Finalmouse Ultralight / Scream One / Tournament Pro https://www.maxgaming.se/till-steel...nalmouse-ultralight-scream-one-tournament-pro or these COREPAD Skatez Finalmouse Ultralight Pro Sunset Replacement Teflon Mouse Feet https://www.ebay.com/p/COREPAD-Skat...set-Replacement-Teflon-Mouse-Feet/10017340111


Corepad Skatez are pretty nice, I just got my phantom today and I am using them. They have a little bit of a "break in" period


----------



## kroms

AlphaKat said:


> Corepad Skatez are pretty nice, I just got my phantom today and I am using them. They have a little bit of a "break in" period


Good to know, just put in an order for those. Thanks!


----------



## SnookAU

kroms said:


> Good to know, just put in an order for those. Thanks!


Did you pull off the old feet or just stick the corepad's on top of the old feet? What would you recommend?


----------



## bovi77

TreeOfLiberty said:


> Does he mean this mouse feet? Hyperglide Mouse Skates for Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0, Intellimouse Optical 1.1a https://www.amazon.com/Hyperglide-Microsoft-Intellimouse-Explorer-MS-3/dp/B00X9FGBI8
> 
> 
> Witch work best for UL phantom, Hyperglide Mouse Skates for the Logitech G Pro, G102, and G203, or Hyperglides IE 1.1/3.0?, or any others?.
> 
> 
> Maybe these work good on the Phantom?, Corepad Skatez PRO för Finalmouse Ultralight / Scream One / Tournament Pro https://www.maxgaming.se/till-steel...nalmouse-ultralight-scream-one-tournament-pro or these COREPAD Skatez Finalmouse Ultralight Pro Sunset Replacement Teflon Mouse Feet https://www.ebay.com/p/COREPAD-Skat...set-Replacement-Teflon-Mouse-Feet/10017340111


This mouse needs thicker feet. It's scratchy as heck with 0.6mm corepad/hotline glides. I can still feel the ridges that surround the feet on my clothpads, cant imagine for those on hard plastic mousepads. I can even feel the bottom corners of the mouse eating into my mousepad (not the ridges but the bevelled transition part between the top shell & bottom) .

Can people who used the MS-3 or G pro Hyperglides share which is better at relieving the scratchy glide? Some are saying the Hyperglides for ie 3.0 are thicker than those for G Pro. I just don't want to get G Pro Hyperglides and then still feel the scratchiness.


----------



## bovi77

SnookAU said:


> Did you pull off the old feet or just stick the corepad's on top of the old feet? What would you recommend?


99.9% of the time you pull off the old feet since stacking might cause lift off distance & tracking issues. But this might be the 0.1% time, you gave me an idea to stack feet because right now it's scratching so much. Anyone done this yet?


----------



## AlphaKat

bovi77 said:


> 99.9% of the time you pull off the old feet since stacking might cause lift off distance & tracking issues. But this might be the 0.1% time, you gave me an idea to stack feet because right now it's scratching so much. Anyone done this yet?


Replacing the Stock feet with corepads is just fine, there is no need to stack them


----------



## bovi77

AlphaKat said:


> Replacing the Stock feet with corepads is just fine, there is no need to stack them


doesn't work for me though.

on another note, mousewheel is too low for me. any solutions? if it's easy to raise the current wheel or switch to a new wheel, then it's worth considering as I can add a paracord at the same time.

loving the low weight


----------



## gpvecchi

So, even new mouses need sandapapering to avoid scratches?


----------



## TreeOfLiberty

bovi77 said:


> This mouse needs thicker feet. It's scratchy as heck with 0.6mm corepad/hotline glides. I can still feel the ridges that surround the feet on my clothpads, cant imagine for those on hard plastic mousepads. I can even feel the bottom corners of the mouse eating into my mousepad (not the ridges but the bevelled transition part between the top shell & bottom) .
> 
> Can people who used the MS-3 or G pro Hyperglides share which is better at relieving the scratchy glide? Some are saying the Hyperglides for ie 3.0 are thicker than those for G Pro. I just don't want to get G Pro Hyperglides and then still feel the scratchiness.


Have you tried these? Hotline Games Logitech G Pro / G203 / G102 - Master Mouse Feet 0.6mm https://www.ebay.com/itm/112811541437

This guy at reddit says he fixed his scratch issue, "I basically fixed mine now. Removed the feet that came on the mouse, sanded down the bottom so it's flat." https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8hxq04/fixing_scratchy_feet_on_the_ultralight/

And another guy says that there is no sanding needed if you use G Pro hyperglide skates. Has anyone here used the G pro hyperglides on their Phantom?, i guess these ones?? https://www.amazon.com/Hyperglide-M...sr=8-1-spons&keywords=G+PRO+hyperglides&psc=1

EDIT: From Another thread,


Avalar said:


> Yeah, I didn't feel like I _truly_ got my money's worth with the Ultralight until I put HotlineGames' new Master mouse feet on mine. The thing was just so damn fast on anything else, but the Master feet are the slowest I've used that aren't scratchy, and they really help. It's like having a really fast car that can stop on a dime.


Hes talking about the Hotline G pro ones that i linked to above (ebay), they should work.


----------



## bovi77

TreeOfLiberty said:


> Have you tried these? Hotline Games Logitech G Pro / G203 / G102 - Master Mouse Feet 0.6mm https://www.ebay.com/itm/112811541437
> 
> This guy at reddit says he fixed his scratch issue, "I basically fixed mine now. Removed the feet that came on the mouse, sanded down the bottom so it's flat." https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8hxq04/fixing_scratchy_feet_on_the_ultralight/
> 
> And another guy says that there is no sanding needed if you use G Pro hyperglide skates. Has anyone here used the G pro hyperglides on their Phantom?, i guess these ones?? https://www.amazon.com/Hyperglide-M...sr=8-1-spons&keywords=G+PRO+hyperglides&psc=1
> 
> EDIT: From Another thread,
> 
> 
> Hes talking about the Hotline G pro ones that i linked to above (ebay), they should work.


Cheers mate! that guy on reddit who sanded his down (!), he's on cloth like me and describing what I'm feeling. Not too keen on sanding stuff down, not particularly deft at such things 

can you link to the post of the guy who didnt sand & used G Pro hyperglide?


----------



## PedMar

Anyone used ec2b feet on UL Phantom?


----------



## empyr

bovi77 said:


> can you link to the post of the guy who didnt sand & used G Pro hyperglide?


There are endless posts about GPro and MS3 Hyperglides being used


----------



## LazyAfternoons

Guys do you know which brand makes these switches? That's the side mouse buttons PCB. Thanks.
Reference pic:


----------



## VESPA5

PedMar said:


> Anyone used ec2b feet on UL Phantom?


I'm using them now on my black UL Pro. The culprit for some (like myself) were those mouse feet borders that framed the mouse feet. It appears that feet that are 0.6mm or thicker is needed or else the mouse feet borders end up touching the mouse pad, not the feet (which makes for a not very smooth gliding experience). I said the hell with it and sanded those borders down and slapped on some EC2-B feet and have never looked back again.


----------



## pez

I actually got a shipping notification over night that my mouse shipped. I'm actually impressed.


----------



## ewiggle

VESPA5 said:


> I'm using them now on my black UL Pro. The culprit for some (like myself) were those mouse feet borders that framed the mouse feet. It appears that feet that are 0.6mm or thicker is needed or else the mouse feet borders end up touching the mouse pad, not the feet (which makes for a not very smooth gliding experience). I said the hell with it and sanded those borders down and slapped on some EC2-B feet and have never looked back again.


Do you recall what grit you used? I've sanded down the borders on my 305 with some gritty grip tape I had lying around so I could put revel feet on them and kinzu hyperglides eventually once I buy them but in doing so I've scraped the bottom very noticeably so I'd like to go over the scrapes with some proper sandpaper.


----------



## pez

I've used 2000 grit on keyboards and mice before with good results. Maybe I'll give it a try on the UL Pro bottom since my new one will be here soon.


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

Are there hyperglides coming out for the Ultralight anytime soon?


----------



## ncck

Just got my UL phantom yesterday. I hate to say this.. but if your QC on your unit is good, then it's actually a good product. My mouse skates are 'ok' (I have ms3 hypers set aside for now, just wanted to run the stock skates through their break in period)

The cable makes all the difference (if you're a stock cable person) The only thing FM need to do is release a utility so you can swap to 1000hz and well yeah.. as long as the build holds up it's a good product. The price is up there, I don't think it's worth that price but again completely depends on your budget


----------



## VESPA5

Got my UL Phantom yesterday as well. The stock skates really scratched up my Goliathus Speed mat (no surprise there). One thing I noticed is this. The Phantom Cord is not as flexible as the CeeSa paracord. In fact, it's a tad stiffer (at least my copy's cord was). Maybe I need to break it in more?

Aside from that, the bottom of my mouse seems to cause this very rough glide whenever I swipe slowly or quickly in-game. Result? Bring out the 400 grit sandpaper and slap on some EC2-B Hyperglide feet. My mouse is now complete


----------



## bovi77

funnily from hating the stock cable, I've come to appreciate it. When I used it with a bungee, I didn't like it but now when it's slightly curled and kinked from storage I simply used it without a bungee and it feels pretty good. Other cables have slack and will lay flat causing drag. The ULP cable actually does not drag as much and is lighter. It's like a much longer portion of it moves together with the mouse vs others. Doesn't get twisted when you swipe etc. I do wish it was about 20-30cm longer.


----------



## gpvecchi

Do I need to sand down the mouse if using Corepadz skaters? Thanks...


----------



## pez

My mouse will be waiting for me when I come home. I'll try and see if I can stand to let the stock feet break in.

However, the Corepadz seem to need some break in as well. They didn't have the same consistent issue I felt that the stock feet did, though.


----------



## Avalar

bovi77 said:


> funnily from hating the stock cable, I've come to appreciate it. When I used it with a bungee, I didn't like it but now when it's slightly curled and kinked from storage I simply used it without a bungee and it feels pretty good. Other cables have slack and will lay flat causing drag. The ULP cable actually does not drag as much and is lighter. It's like a much longer portion of it moves together with the mouse vs others. Doesn't get twisted when you swipe etc. I do wish it was about 20-30cm longer.


I’m using a cable management solution that doesn’t require space for a bungee, and prevents the paracord cable from folding over itself. Cable holder attached to the back of your monitor; works wonders. Also, if you’re a high-sensitivity gamer, and you sit close enough to your monitor, you could keep the cable from touching your desk at all, if you wanted.


----------



## VESPA5

gpvecchi said:


> Do I need to sand down the mouse if using Corepadz skaters? Thanks...


Not really. I'll speak for my own copy, but my Core pad skates were not thick enough, resulting in the mouse feet frames touching the mouse pad more than the actual mouse feet. Some people have used 0.6mm skates or thicker to compensate for this. All I did was use 400 grit sandpaper to get is all nice and smoothed out (even sanded off the Made in China and Finalmouse etches) and slapped on the EC2-B feet which are very smooth


----------



## bovi77

Avalar said:


> I’m using a cable management solution that doesn’t require space for a bungee, and prevents the paracord cable from folding over itself. Cable holder attached to the back of your monitor; works wonders. Also, if you’re a high-sensitivity gamer, and you sit close enough to your monitor, you could keep the cable from touching your desk at all, if you wanted.


Sounds like an upgrade over mine, I use some broad sticky tape on the side of my monitor. yes great point, this solution doesnt require desk space and the vertical drop helps remove weight of the cable when you have it point up 1st then fall down. For all other mice, I need to tape it really high up like 50cm above table but for UL's a much lower position was needed (also due to its relative shortness) but somehow it felt better not taping it at all.


----------



## bovi77

VESPA5 said:


> Not really. I'll speak for my own copy, but my Core pad skates were not thick enough, resulting in the mouse feet frames touching the mouse pad more than the actual mouse feet. Some people have used 0.6mm skates or thicker to compensate for this. All I did was use 400 grit sandpaper to get is all nice and smoothed out (even sanded off the Made in China and Finalmouse etches) and slapped on the EC2-B feet which are very smooth


thank you! so I'm not the only one that feels this. but aren't the corepads you're using 0.6mm?

I don't like EC2-B feet because they become flat very quickly BUT since you dont have the walls anymore, it's not an issue I guess. It's a big reason why I switched away from ec2-b back to ec2-a (plus the stupid slick coating). Which brings to light how Zowie mice do not use walls for the feet but actually design a recess. I think that's to be commended and surely more expensive solution. 

Won't the walls help the feet from not sliding out of position? many years ago I think i stuck spare feet to areas of my G302 at the sides and they tend to move & get dirty much faster. then came the G303 where they added feet to the sides.


----------



## PedMar

VESPA5 said:


> PedMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone used ec2b feet on UL Phantom?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using them now on my black UL Pro. The culprit for some (like myself) were those mouse feet borders that framed the mouse feet. It appears that feet that are 0.6mm or thicker is needed or else the mouse feet borders end up touching the mouse pad, not the feet (which makes for a not very smooth gliding experience). I said the hell with it and sanded those borders down and slapped on some EC2-B feet and have never looked back again.
Click to expand...

Thanks, ill sand my feets and put some ec2b skates. I really liked this mouse


----------



## pez

Well I love my copy. The coating actually feels great to me, and I’m actually glad it’s not on the sides as it would potentially be too slick for my rather dry hands. 

My feet are fine on my Gigantus pad, side buttons are solid. M1 has a slight rattle due to some pre-travel in the switch I guess, but the feet are actually fine stock so I don’t want to ruin them for what’s a super minor thing for me. 

I’m actually at a point where I’m glad I have the white copy as a backup. Though now I’d love to get my hands on a phantom cord Sunset Edition.


----------



## p1r4nh4

Ordered my FM UL Pro at maxgaming on the 11.7. And they say they shipped it on the 27th but still no UL in sight  can't even track the package


----------



## gpvecchi

VESPA5 said:


> Not really. I'll speak for my own copy, but my Core pad skates were not thick enough, resulting in the mouse feet frames touching the mouse pad more than the actual mouse feet. Some people have used 0.6mm skates or thicker to compensate for this. All I did was use 400 grit sandpaper to get is all nice and smoothed out (even sanded off the Made in China and Finalmouse etches) and slapped on the EC2-B feet which are very smooth


So yes, if the feet frame touch the pad more than Corepadz...


----------



## muso

yeah i'm in the same position waiting for my core-pads to arrive and wondering if have to break out the sander, don't wanna try put them on if they're just gonna scratch coz taking them off will ruin them.


----------



## gpvecchi

I think I'll sand down the feet frames, just to be sure. I'll leave them high enough to be use for center feets.


----------



## muso

just an update, COREPADZ came, they even included some other mice feet for ones i have trouble with for free! So super nice there.

They fit without the need for sanding, but i did sand anyway because the feet enclosures are really tall.


----------



## fuzzybass

Initial impressions after getting my Phantom today. I've only played a couple of games of Dota 2 with it so far:

1. I can't say for sure that the material used on the feet are bad, but they are cut pretty terribly. It just gives the mouse a cheaper feel. 
2. That said, I don't have any issues with the stock feet and/or feet borders digging into my Razor Goliathus. Maybe I don't play hard enough, maybe my pad doesn't sink enough, I don't know... 
3. The M1/2 clicks feel surprisingly solid and good. They almost remind me of the Huanos on the Zowie mice, but I haven't done direct comparisons. 
4. Side buttons are just whatever. Not terrible, not amazing. Nothing really noteworthy. 
5. I definitely agree that the scroll-wheel lacks definition, and the steps are a little short. Not a deal breaker for me, but I can see how it might be an issue for some players. I'm not sure muscle memory will help because the steps are are so short, and therefore too easy to overshoot. 
6. The size of the mouse is a bit bigger than I'd like. The Zowie FK1 was the perfect sized mouse for me, and I think the UL Pro is a bit wider and longer. Not a deal breaker for me, though. 
7. I initially thought the weight of the mouse was not that big of a deal. But going back to my other mice, they feel like bricks now. Feels pretty amazing, actually. 
8. The cord is pretty amazing. I don't have the Ceesa Paracord to compare it with, but it's better than any other stock cord I've had. 

That said, is it worth 90$? It's definitely overpriced, IMO, but I won't say "don't buy it". I'd say $60-70 is a more appropriate price point, but it's not going to make me return it. 

I have a hard time believing that the honey-comb case costs FM so much as to warrant the price tag. Either way, I'm really digging this mouse so far.


----------



## igz

asd double post


----------



## igz

> That said, is it worth 90$? It's definitely overpriced, IMO, but I won't say "don't buy it". I'd say $60-70 is a more appropriate price point, but it's not going to make me return it.


they could sell it for $50 like the dm pro fps and still make good profits, but as long there are people out theere paying $90 there is no reason for them to lower it. I would not be surprised if the next batch comes with decent mouse feet with rounded edges and they decide to charge it $100- $120 and get away with it


----------



## VESPA5

fuzzybass said:


> 3. The M1/2 clicks feel surprisingly solid and good. They almost remind me of the Huanos on the Zowie mice, but I haven't done direct comparisons.
> 
> 6. The size of the mouse is a bit bigger than I'd like. The Zowie FK1 was the perfect sized mouse for me, and I think the UL Pro is a bit wider and longer. Not a deal breaker for me, though.
> 
> 7. I initially thought the weight of the mouse was not that big of a deal. But going back to my other mice, they feel like bricks now. Feels pretty amazing, actually.
> 
> 8. The cord is pretty amazing. I don't have the Ceesa Paracord to compare it with, but it's better than any other stock cord I've had.
> 
> That said, is it worth 90$? It's definitely overpriced, IMO, but I won't say "don't buy it". I'd say $60-70 is a more appropriate price point, but it's not going to make me return it.


-The M1/M2 clicks are very comparable to my EC2-B's Huano switches. It's unfortunate that the quality of Zowie's mice have gone downhill since the first iterations of the FK and EC came out. My EC2-B's switches tend to be mushy with some post travel while the UL Phantom's clicks feel snappy and crisp

-The size of the mouse is bigger than I'd like for it to be. You get used to it though. I generally like a Revel, FK2 or EC2-B sized mouse but this is just fine

-The weight of the mouse isn't a dealbreaker for me. I've aimed just as well with mice that were heavier than 90g. The shape is the most important aspect in my opinion and experience

-If I had to choose, the Ceesa paracord is definitely more flexible than the Phantom cord. It's so flexible and has zero resistance that it's the closest thing (Ceesa) to having a mouse feel like it's wireless (I have both a UL Pro modded with a Ceesa paracord and a UL Phantom - selling my UL Phantom to one of my friends shortly)

-lastly, for all we know, it probably only costs about $49.99 realistically for this mouse, but if FM can sell the UL Phantom out (25K copies were made) in less than 2 days, why would they decrease the price? It is borderline ripoff, but from a business owner's standpoint, it's genius


----------



## pez

Between the CeeSa paracord on my normal white UL Pro and the Phantom Cable, my biggest complaint is that I can't really use my mouse bungee...they don't really do well with the Razer bungee I have without the use of some tape/zip/twist ties to keep it in. 

That being said, the CeeSa paracord is more flexible, but the sleeving has a tendency to be a bit loose feeling. At the end of the day this doesn't effect the function of the mouse, but it's something to note...in that aspect, I actually much prefer the phantom cable.


----------



## gpvecchi

Sorry guys, which are the correct steps to set the mouse @1000hz? Open the DM1 Pro S software, go to settings, choose 1000 Hz, click apply, uninstall software?
I'm not sure this saves the settings to mouse memory, when I reinstall program I still see 500 Hz setting... Thanks!


----------



## HmQuestionable

just check zowie mouse rate checker. mine stays at 1000hz even after uninstalling the program


----------



## ncck

Hyperglide now has skates coming out for the UL: https://www.hyperglide.net/


Also they have a giveaway for anyone who has purchased through amazon and left a review (where it says verified purchase), read it, e-mail them and apply to see if you're lucky enough to get a set for free.


----------



## muso

Does anyone know if G-pro skates fit the ultralight?


----------



## empyr

muso said:


> Does anyone know if G-pro skates fit the ultralight?


Endless posts about GPro or MS3 skates being used.


----------



## False

UL Phantom : was expecting better tbh

So I have been using the mouse for almost a week now and there are things I may never like about that mouse.

I’ll compare it to my old and missed fk1.

First big issue with the ultralight : LOD
You can’t change the lod on that mouse.; Unbelievable!
Thing is I play cs go, and every time I lift my mouse my crosshair moves of a few pixels (in any direction, usually down and right tho). It’s not like it moves of 1 pixels it’s more like 5-5. It’s obviously a lod problem. I had the same problem on my fk1 at first but 400dpi + low lod (even medium) was keeping it static af when I was lifting my mouse ; and my game style usually makes me replace my hand and mouse position while keeping a line so I’m ready to flick.

Second big issue : so inaccurate when you want to move of 1 pixels. You move the mouse but it doesn’t always take it into account. I can’t blame it as my fk1 had a bit of the same behavior but a lot less pronounced. And tbh I was expecting that mouse (the UL) to be far better thanks to its so called better sensor.

Third issue : the skates. They are so small, the big zowie fk1 skates were feeling so much confortable, especially the hyperglide ones. I have even already changed for corepad the UL ones, but it hardly made any difference. I even feel like it’s a big ‘scratchy’. Had the same problem with the stock ones, so. Maybe it’s my mousepad (Zowie GS-R) that doesn’t fit the best that mouse, I don’t know..
Edit : so I sand papered the bottom of my mouse and put hypglide fk1 skates, and I can say it’s a game changer. It feels confortable, so that issue number 3 is fixed.

Fourth issue (a bit personal I guess) : I use the middle button to scope ig, and the middle button of the ultralight is hard to press. I mean it feels like I literally need 0,5s to press that button. I know some Logitech mice have the same problem, so I will search around if there is a way to make it as sensitive as mouse1 mouse2, even if I need to change parts. If someone got a tip?

Yet again the mouse is not that bad ofc, but I really don’t feel it’s any better than a fk1. With these issues, not being able to be precise in the game I like to play - csgo - I feel it’s not the so perfect mouse you see in the reviews here and there. I have tested it in a casual battle royale game tho, and it was good. These types of game don’t really need ‘1 pixel adjustment’ tho.

So imo, as long as there are no solutions to these problems : zowie fk1 > ul phantom.


----------



## muso

empyr said:


> Endless posts about GPro or MS3 skates being used.


search feature is broke


----------



## furywins

muso said:


> Does anyone know if G-pro skates fit the ultralight?


Yes.


----------



## herbal718

The hotline master GPro feet are amazing on this mouse.


----------



## furywins

Kinda hard to search through this thread so I'm sorry if this has been discussed before. But has anyone used the DM software on the FM ULP and felt that it feels different after? The DPI to me feels different and 1000hz for some reason feels worse than the original 500hz (I have a 240hz monitor). Probably placebo but still weirder things have happened.


----------



## HmQuestionable

furywins said:


> Kinda hard to search through this thread so I'm sorry if this has been discussed before. But has anyone used the DM software on the FM ULP and felt that it feels different after? The DPI to me feels different and 1000hz for some reason feels worse than the original 500hz (I have a 240hz monitor). Probably placebo but still weirder things have happened.


yea after I installed the program and opened it for the first time my mouse started freezing up and then after it felt oddly smooth even without changing any settings. I went to 1000hz and it felt too buttery so I went back to 500hz and it still feels different then when I first got it. I've adapted though, it's not too bad. I guess I've pretty much accepted that there's no way to get it back to actual factory settings now that I've used the dm1 s pro software.


----------



## cdcd

HmQuestionable said:


> yea after I installed the program and opened it for the first time my mouse started freezing up and then after it felt oddly smooth even without changing any settings. I went to 1000hz and it felt too buttery so I went back to 500hz and it still feels different then when I first got it. I've adapted though, it's not too bad. I guess I've pretty much accepted that there's no way to get it back to actual factory settings now that I've used the dm1 s pro software.



If you set it to 500Hz you're back to factory settings. The software doesn't rewrite the firmware or anything, it simply sends commands to the firmware which are then interpreted. The reason why you can change polling rate and other settings at all is that the firmware is very similar (if not identical). If somebody actually would've been 'changed' you wouldn't be able to set it back to 500Hz in the first place.


----------



## gpvecchi

Mini review: I finally got my UL (I come from a G Pro), fitted paracord cable and Corepadz (waiting for Hyperglides to be released). What can I say, mouse is very comfortable for my 20 cm hand. LOD is not adjustable, but quite low, and with the good balance and low weight of the mouse should not be an issue; Hyperglides will be 0.8, so they'll lower LOD a little more. I'd perhaps prefer less vertical sides sides, if you don't squeeze enough, mouse is prone to slip down.
Now the bad: it feels cheap. The scroll wheel is scratchy and hard to press (like the Logitech one), I hope in break in. Side buttons seem like something you can get as a free gift with a magazine. The whole plastic are way worst than Logitech. Stock cable: unusable.
Oh, I miss a led...
Corepadz: they work fine, they don't need sanding the mouse, but they look thinner (more transparent) than Hyperglides. Way better anyway than stock feets.


----------



## idiotekniQues

gpvecchi said:


> Mini review: I finally got my UL (I come from a G Pro), fitted paracord cable and Corepadz (waiting for Hyperglides to be released). What can I say, mouse is very comfortable for my 20 cm hand. LOD is not adjustable, but quite low, and with the good balance and low weight of the mouse should not be an issue; Hyperglides will be 0.8, so they'll lower LOD a little more. I'd perhaps prefer less vertical sides sides, if you don't squeeze enough, mouse is prone to slip down.
> Now the bad: it feels cheap. The scroll wheel is scratchy and hard to press (like the Logitech one), I hope in break in. Side buttons seem like something you can get as a free gift with a magazine. The whole plastic are way worst than Logitech. Stock cable: unusable.
> Oh, I miss a led...
> Corepadz: they work fine, they don't need sanding the mouse, but they look thinner (more transparent) than Hyperglides. Way better anyway than stock feets.



agreed. for 20cm hands this mouse fits like a glove


----------



## fourthavenue

wanna buy a phantom and it's sold out on MaxGaming.
Is there any rumor when they will restock it?
thanks.


----------



## DazzaInOz

fourthavenue said:


> wanna buy a phantom and it's sold out on MaxGaming.
> Is there any rumor when they will restock it?
> thanks.


The phantom was limited to the initial first batch. You won't be able to get one anymore unless you're willing to buy off ebay for some ridiculous price.
The white, black and sunset will eventually be restocked with the new cable though.


----------



## VESPA5

furywins said:


> Kinda hard to search through this thread so I'm sorry if this has been discussed before. But has anyone used the DM software on the FM ULP and felt that it feels different after? The DPI to me feels different and 1000hz for some reason feels worse than the original 500hz (I have a 240hz monitor). Probably placebo but still weirder things have happened.


I've used the DM software on both my UL Pro and UL Phantom to set them to 1000hz & 2 DPI settings (400 and 800) and I've never looked back. You can use Zowie's mouse rate checker to see how consistent the UL does with 500hz vs. 1000hz. It's pretty consistent at both polling rates. Most of the mice I own never stay at a consistent 1000hz or 500hz anyway. Your mouse will be as near to the 1000hz or 500hz mark as possible but almost never exactly at those polling rates. 

I game on a 144hz monitor and 500hz is a tad sluggish for me. Flipping it to 1000hz gives me that snappy feel whenever I try flick shots. There are YouTube vids out there of people showing the difference between 500hz and 1000hz. I wouldn't say it's a placebo effect, I'd say it's more of a muscle memory thing. You eventually get used to how the mouse performs regardless of the polling rate.


----------



## SnookAU

muso said:


> just an update, COREPADZ came, they even included some other mice feet for ones i have trouble with for free! So super nice there.
> 
> They fit without the need for sanding, but i did sand anyway because the feet enclosures are really tall.


Are people sticking the corepadz on top of the original feet (that would stop the need to sand) or taking off the original feet? Does it matter?


----------



## VESPA5

SnookAU said:


> Are people sticking the corepadz on top of the original feet (that would stop the need to sand) or taking off the original feet? Does it matter?


Initially, I took the original feet off. On the contrary, the enclosures were tall and my corepads were not thick enough to lift the mouse beyond those enclosures. The enclosures literally drag on my cloth mouse pad. I'm thinking 0.6mm or thicker is needed or just flat out sand them down. It's a small annoyance but worth it.


----------



## gpvecchi

No need to sand down mine (latest batch) with Corepadz.


----------



## Nawafwabs

guys, is there way to connect mice to ps2 port ? like convert


----------



## SnookAU

Anyone else noticed the DPI is way off on these Mice and inconsistent between samples?

I have two, and the DPI on 800 I have tested and it is 920 on one and like 960+ on the other.

The FK2 (Zowie) I had on the same test hits 798...

This is bothering me greatly, the sensor also feels like it has acceleration when doing full mousespad slowly then fast, it goes further fast (All mouse Accel disabled of course)

Something isn't right with these sensors. The FK2 passes all the tests with flying colours.


----------



## idiotekniQues

How do you test dpi?


SnookAU said:


> Anyone else noticed the DPI is way off on these Mice and inconsistent between samples?
> 
> I have two, and the DPI on 800 I have tested and it is 920 on one and like 960+ on the other.
> 
> The FK2 (Zowie) I had on the same test hits 798...
> 
> This is bothering me greatly, the sensor also feels like it has acceleration when doing full mousespad slowly then fast, it goes further fast (All mouse Accel disabled of course)
> 
> Something isn't right with these sensors. The FK2 passes all the tests with flying colours.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SnookAU

idiotekniQues said:


> How do you test dpi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


https://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/dpianalyzer/

Draw a line on some A4 Paper where the edge of your mouse is, then draw another 5CM to the right vertically and move the mouse until the same edge touches this line.

You can consistently get the same results without too much error, so the testing is decent.


----------



## SnookAU

This also explains all the theories of 'I HAD TO TURN MY SENSE DOWN', its not that it's light, its that the DPI is totally out of whack and does not hit standards/within spec in my opinion they have ****ed up the sensor implementation.


----------



## gunit2004

SnookAU said:


> Anyone else noticed the DPI is way off on these Mice and inconsistent between samples?
> 
> I have two, and the DPI on 800 I have tested and it is 920 on one and like 960+ on the other.
> 
> The FK2 (Zowie) I had on the same test hits 798...
> 
> This is bothering me greatly, the sensor also feels like it has acceleration when doing full mousespad slowly then fast, it goes further fast (All mouse Accel disabled of course)
> 
> Something isn't right with these sensors. The FK2 passes all the tests with flying colours.


Interesting... I never tested it myself but I was always under the impression from reading about the FK2 and Zowie mice in general that THEY were the ones that were inaccurate when it comes to DPI (with the DPI being lower than what it should be).


----------



## SnookAU

gunit2004 said:


> Interesting... I never tested it myself but I was always under the impression from reading about the FK2 and Zowie mice in general that THEY were the ones that were inaccurate when it comes to DPI (with the DPI being lower than what it should be).


Please test yours.

We need people to do this test and upload screenshots.

I believe the FM sensor is wrong. They are all over 900DPI easily, when stating 800, which is why changing mice feels so 'off'.


----------



## bovi77

SnookAU said:


> Anyone else noticed the DPI is way off on these Mice and inconsistent between samples?
> 
> I have two, and the DPI on 800 I have tested and it is 920 on one and like 960+ on the other.
> 
> The FK2 (Zowie) I had on the same test hits 798...
> 
> This is bothering me greatly, the sensor also feels like it has acceleration when doing full mousespad slowly then fast, it goes further fast (All mouse Accel disabled of course)
> 
> Something isn't right with these sensors. The FK2 passes all the tests with flying colours.


I enquired earlier but no one seemed to take note. My Ultralight is around >900dpi too at the 800dpi step. My zowies are 20-50 dpi off rated. My Logitech's are all at rated spec. 

Don't think many people actually test for DPI accuracy.


----------



## t3ram

My ul pro is also at around 950 dpi ...


----------



## Avalar

bovi77 said:


> I enquired earlier but no1 seemed to take note. My Ultralight is around >900dpi too at the 800dpi step. My zowies are 20-50 dpi off rated. My Logitech's are all at rated spec.
> 
> Don't think many people actually test for DPI accuracy.


I did a few times. My UL at 400dpi is off by around 50dpi at the most, but usually a little less. Alright, I guess. Logitech is like <10, though...


----------



## VESPA5

SnookAU said:


> https://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/dpianalyzer/
> 
> Draw a line on some A4 Paper where the edge of your mouse is, then draw another 5CM to the right vertically and move the mouse until the same edge touches this line.
> 
> You can consistently get the same results without too much error, so the testing is decent.


So using this link, I discovered that my UL Pro was hovering around 920 DPI while my UL Phantom was hovering around 910ish or so. That's still pretty high. I thought it may have something to do with the polling rate so I switched back to 500hz. Still the same. 

I think FM might have tweaked the DPI a bit to make the mouse feel 'lighter' than it really is. I might actually revert back to my EC2-B. I can't really aim well at such a high DPI. At least with the EC2-B, I'm hovering at or a tad below 800 DPI vs. 100+ DPI over :-O


----------



## bovi77

SnookAU said:


> Anyone else noticed the DPI is way off on these Mice and inconsistent between samples?
> 
> I have two, and the DPI on 800 I have tested and it is 920 on one and like 960+ on the other.
> 
> The FK2 (Zowie) I had on the same test hits 798...
> 
> This is bothering me greatly, the sensor also feels like it has acceleration when doing full mousespad slowly then fast, it goes further fast (All mouse Accel disabled of course)
> 
> Something isn't right with these sensors. The FK2 passes all the tests with flying colours.





VESPA5 said:


> So using this link, I discovered that my UL Pro was hovering around 920 DPI while my UL Phantom was hovering around 910ish or so. That's still pretty high. I thought it may have something to do with the polling rate so I switched back to 500hz. Still the same.
> 
> I think FM might have tweaked the DPI a bit to make the mouse feel 'lighter' than it really is. I might actually revert back to my EC2-B. I can't really aim well at such a high DPI. At least with the EC2-B, I'm hovering at or a tad below 800 DPI vs. 100+ DPI over :-O


The game you play doesn't allow you to adjust sensitivity? dota 2? that's my pet peeve with that game! 

I really doubt FM made that adjustment on purpose, sounds too expensive. They probably bought off-spec sensors for cheap.


----------



## idiotekniQues

SnookAU said:


> https://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/dpianalyzer/
> 
> Draw a line on some A4 Paper where the edge of your mouse is, then draw another 5CM to the right vertically and move the mouse until the same edge touches this line.
> 
> You can consistently get the same results without too much error, so the testing is decent.


I'm getting around 769-777DPI. 

This is a UL Phantom. I have a regular UL pro I can test that too.


----------



## mjc12

Set at 800 DPI my Ultralight is measuring around 890 DPI, though I also set it to 1000hz with the DM1 software so that might mess with it. Shouldn't change anything though. My EC1A reads 850 DPI.


----------



## herbal718

I've been trying out the Hotline master skates for over two weeks and can confidently say to pass on these. They're pretty awful and I went back to Hyperglide GPro.


----------



## muaddib_23

On my phantom I got 760-770 dpi. Earlier I used my roccat kone optical with 900dpi, and I feel it very well. My phantom is obviously slower, although it is not so critical because of the weight, I hope soon accustomed.


----------



## bovi77

muaddib_23 said:


> On my phantom I got 760-770 dpi. Earlier I used my roccat kone optical with 900dpi, and I feel it very well. My phantom is obviously slower, although it is not so critical because of the weight, I hope soon accustomed.


nice nickname


----------



## bovi77

idiotekniQues said:


> I'm getting around 769-777DPI.
> 
> This is a UL Phantom. I have a regular UL pro I can test that too.


please do


----------



## idiotekniQues

bovi77 said:


> please do


regular UL Pro is the same. Around 770DPI


----------



## reflexbeast

so did some dpi testing as well

FM UL: reported ~440-450 dpi @ 400dpi, ~870-890dpi @ 800dpi
Zowie EC2-A: reported almost exactly 400dpi @ 400dpi
DM1 FPS: usually 20dpi over the reported at 400 and 800dpi


----------



## VESPA5

So I did re-did my testing as well. This test is as accurate as the points you plot on a piece of paper and how close you can move your mouse between those two points. Otherwise, the results you get have a standard deviation that's highly influenced by human error. It's almost never the same results each time. I set it to 3 inches since it's the max you can put in https://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/dpianalyzer/ before it says "out of range"

My results this go round:

FM UL: ~890-920dpi @ 800dpi
FM Phantom: ~900-910dpi @ 800dpi
Zowie EC2-B: ~780-790dpi @800dpi
Roccat KPOE: ~790-800dpi @800dpi

I then set my FM Phantom to 700dpi via the DM1 Pro software and the results I got were not what I expected
FM Phantom: ~750-770dpi @ 800dpi 

At this point, it is what it is. My copies of the FM UL Pro and Phantom are slightly faster than my other mice. Maybe it's their rendition of the 3360 sensor that's off? Because some people here have their DPI slightly under 800 and some people like myself have it slightly over 800. This is normal. Manufacturers try to keep the DPI as close to the vanilla settings as possible but I guess with MY copies of the UL Pro and Phantom, they're slightly over the mark by 100+ dpi


----------



## bovi77

VESPA5 said:


> So I did re-did my testing as well. This test is as accurate as the points you plot on a piece of paper and how close you can move your mouse between those two points. Otherwise, the results you get have a standard deviation that's highly influenced by human error. It's almost never the same results each time. I set it to 3 inches since it's the max you can put in https://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/dpianalyzer/ before it says "out of range"
> 
> My results this go round:
> 
> FM UL: ~890-920dpi @ 800dpi
> FM Phantom: ~900-910dpi @ 800dpi
> Zowie EC2-B: ~780-790dpi @800dpi
> Roccat KPOE: ~790-800dpi @800dpi
> 
> I then set my FM Phantom to 700dpi via the DM1 Pro software and the results I got were not what I expected
> FM Phantom: ~750-770dpi @ 800dpi
> 
> At this point, it is what it is. My copies of the FM UL Pro and Phantom are slightly faster than my other mice. Maybe it's their rendition of the 3360 sensor that's off? Because some people here have their DPI slightly under 800 and some people like myself have it slightly over 800. This is normal. Manufacturers try to keep the DPI as close to the vanilla settings as possible but I guess with MY copies of the UL Pro and Phantom, they're slightly over the mark by 100+ dpi


great stuff! interesting with DM1 pro software the DPI went down. Wonder if @idiotekniQues is on that as well. though i would say 100+ dpi is not slight at all. it's not too much to expect it to be at rated +/- 10dpi for human error. I read somewhere there is an off-brand 3360 sensor on the market?


----------



## idiotekniQues

bovi77 said:


> great stuff! interesting with DM1 pro software the DPI went down. Wonder if @idiotekniQues is on that as well. though i would say 100+ dpi is not slight at all. it's not too much to expect it to be at rated +/- 10dpi for human error. I read somewhere there is an off-brand 3360 sensor on the market?


I am not using DM1 software. To move my mouse 5cm I used a soft measuring tape on my mousepad and moved the mouse between the lines from 0 to 5. I did each test at least 5 times to make sure it was on point.


----------



## Nawafwabs

guys im facing problem with mice after use it for a while 

now my mice move without move it , i cant record it because its random 

maybe sensor problem ? 

i will try to clean it and see if still moving


----------



## VESPA5

idiotekniQues said:


> I am not using DM1 software. To move my mouse 5cm I used a soft measuring tape on my mousepad and moved the mouse between the lines from 0 to 5. I did each test at least 5 times to make sure it was on point.


It sounds cliche, but "not all mice are the same, even if they are literally the same make and model". That goes for main clicks, side buttons and even sensor. I asked one of my buddies in one of my Battlefield clans who has the mouse to check his DPI accuracy for his UL Sunset. Given the same conditions (3 inches @ 800DPI) the test analyzer gave him roughly 900 DPI.

So it's a mixed bag. You have a batch of FM UL mice that are hovering around 800 DPI but are either under 50+ or over 100+. That's quite a delta for "fixed DPI settings".


----------



## Exposal

800 was showing around 680 dpi
900 was around 770 dpi
1000 was around 850 dpi


----------



## pez

The DM1 software let me set DPI, so you guys could potentially set a custom DPI and test it and get it as close to 800 as possible, no?


----------



## sammkv

Nawafwabs said:


> guys im facing problem with mice after use it for a while
> 
> now my mice move without move it , i cant record it because its random
> 
> maybe sensor problem ?
> 
> i will try to clean it and see if still moving



You are not alone mine does the same. Ultra let down by the quality. I love the mouse but this problem happens in windows and in games but it's so random I can't even get a replacement. Never had a mouse where the sensor moves on it's own when it's sitting idle. Very strange problem. Finalmouse customer support thumbs down!!


----------



## Exposal

pez said:


> The DM1 software let me set DPI, so you guys could potentially set a custom DPI and test it and get it as close to 800 as possible, no?


Seems to only let you make changes in 100 intervals


----------



## DazzaInOz

sammkv said:


> You are not alone mine does the same. Ultra let down by the quality. I love the mouse but this problem happens in windows and in games but it's so random I can't even get a replacement. Never had a mouse where the sensor moves on it's own when it's sitting idle. Very strange problem. Finalmouse customer support thumbs down!!


That sounds kinda impossible. But it is finalmouse so anything is possible!
I've had it happen on a few mice while in a bungie because the cable was just sitting a certain way creating a little tension. Just enough to very slowly start the mouse creeping along and freaking me out! Could happen very easy if you have the crap stiff cable coupled with how light the mouse is.


----------



## pez

Exposal said:


> Seems to only let you make changes in 100 intervals


Ah, well that's a bit of a let down. I know when I installed it, it seemed to have set my DPI to whatever the DM1 comes with...something silly that included 1000, 1500, etc. I changed them to 400, 800 and 1200 and then killed it.


----------



## igz

Nawafwabs said:


> guys im facing problem with mice after use it for a while
> 
> now my mice move without move it , i cant record it because its random
> 
> maybe sensor problem ?
> 
> i will try to clean it and see if still moving



mine did it too..it was the cable, is so stiff that can make it move


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

Can someone weigh the UL Phantom on a scale? Does it actually show as 67g or does it actually weigh more because of the bit of cable?


----------



## VESPA5

johnstocktonmalone32 said:


> Can someone weigh the UL Phantom on a scale? Does it actually show as 67g or does it actually weigh more because of the bit of cable?


I could've sworn I've seen this same question posted on the Logitech G Pro Wireless forum. But both my UL Pro (w/paracord) and UL Phantom weigh roughly 70+ grams. My UL Pro's CeeSa cable is far more flexible than the Phantom Cord. Both are great mice (with a little modding on my end of the bottom mouse feet enclosures)


----------



## pez

Got a chance to play a singleplayer game from my backlog yesterday and pulled this mouse out. I'm actually about to get rid of quite a few of my mice. As far as raw aim goes, the Finalmouse has proven to be the winner for me even over the Mamba HF and G403/703.

I've got a G Pro W/L on the way so I think that might be the next closest competitor to it, but I'm looking forward to giving it a fair shot. 

Also even though I like my CeeSA paracord, I like the slightly more stiff nature of the phantom cord. The CeeSA cable is actually *so* flexible I'll find it kinking up with a lot of side-to-side action and then I'll feel a resistance after a while and it becomes an annoyance. Also because of it's flexibility, it has a hard time staying in either of my bungees .


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

+1 for phantom cord over ceesa's paracords


----------



## Nilizum

Why are some of you doing this test on paper, a different surface? The optical lens will read paper different than thread on a mousepad. Do this test on the pad you do normally.

The dpi can also change based on how firmly you press it on a mat (harder you press, more dense readings, slightly higher dpi, less lightly is less dense and lower dpi kind of like LOD). Ideally it is best to use a surface that has no give.

While i do not have FM UL mouse, i can attest with a mouse from same factory, the dream machines dm1 pro S with 3360.

I have 1 unit at ~808
Another unit at ~836


----------



## pez

What are you guys using to test DPI? I use 800DPI unless a game's sensitivity just doesn't go low enough to where I can use it, but I can't tell a huge difference in the DPI to where I wouldn't attribute the feeling to something else like the feet feeling or the shape.


----------



## DazzaInOz

pez said:


> What are you guys using to test DPI? I use 800DPI unless a game's sensitivity just doesn't go low enough to where I can use it, but I can't tell a huge difference in the DPI to where I wouldn't attribute the feeling to something else like the feet feeling or the shape.


It was posted 4-5 pages back- https://www.overclock.net/forum/27578464-post1417.html

Assuming it's accurate my phantom is within +15 on all dpi so nothing wrong with mine.


----------



## Nawafwabs

pez said:


> What are you guys using to test DPI? I use 800DPI unless a game's sensitivity just doesn't go low enough to where I can use it, but I can't tell a huge difference in the DPI to where I wouldn't attribute the feeling to something else like the feet feeling or the shape.


700 dpi and 4 sens in ow , im diamond


----------



## cdcd

MouseTester is the most accurate tool


----------



## VESPA5

DazzaInOz said:


> It was posted 4-5 pages back- https://www.overclock.net/forum/27578464-post1417.html
> 
> Assuming it's accurate my phantom is within +15 on all dpi so nothing wrong with mine.


I've used the same tool both on my UL Pro and UL Phantom. They're both 100+ off the mark at 800 DPI. 2 for 2 - what luck I have 

I just got used to it or tweak down the sensitivity via in-game settings. I've said this many times before via OCN: "No 2 mice are EVER exactly the same, even if it's the same make and model."


----------



## pez

That was the one I found, but didn't look too deep into it. I'll give it a read/try when I get home today....if I can remember.


----------



## kiz3r

I'm selling a barely used Scream One Second edition if anyone is interested. Currently listed on eBay(UK)


----------



## fuzzybass

So, after a couple months of using the UL Phantom, I don't think I really care about the lightweight-ness of it all that much. While I game, I'm not noticing how great the lightweight-ness is, but I'm constantly reminded about how boxy/wide it feels. 

Maybe this will change once I switch to a heavier mouse, but I think I might be going back to other mice.


----------



## t3ram

fuzzybass said:


> So, after a couple months of using the UL Phantom, I don't think I really care about the lightweight-ness of it all that much. While I game, I'm not noticing how great the lightweight-ness is, but I'm constantly reminded about how boxy/wide it feels.
> 
> Maybe this will change once I switch to a heavier mouse, but I think I might be going back to other mice.


Shape is still number one criterion when it comes to a mouse


----------



## Nivity

fuzzybass said:


> So, after a couple months of using the UL Phantom, I don't think I really care about the lightweight-ness of it all that much. While I game, I'm not noticing how great the lightweight-ness is, but I'm constantly reminded about how boxy/wide it feels.
> 
> Maybe this will change once I switch to a heavier mouse, but I think I might be going back to other mice.


If its to big it's to big 

The UL pro is a bit too big for me as well, but because of the light weight I can use it very well.
The weight is a major factor for me personally.

But then again many mice today is around 80g which is more then fine as well


----------



## Exposal

Anyone think the DM1 FPS internals will work with the ultralight shell?


----------



## senileoldman

Exposal said:


> Anyone think the DM1 FPS internals will work with the ultralight shell?


Why would you want to know that? Just update the Ultralight firmware with the one that's offered by DM. It should work.


----------



## Exposal

senileoldman said:


> Why would you want to know that? Just update the Ultralight firmware with the one that's offered by DM. It should work.


Has huano switches and the 3389


----------



## reflexbeast

finalmouse pcb has a hole for the mouse buttons to slide in, dm1 fps does not have this. You would have to sacrifice the side button mounting plastic. Also, the UL has a perfect sensor, what is the point?


----------



## Exposal

reflexbeast said:


> finalmouse pcb has a hole for the mouse buttons to slide in, dm1 fps does not have this. You would have to sacrifice the side button mounting plastic. Also, the UL has a perfect sensor, what is the point?


If someone preferred the huano switches over omron and doesn't feel comfortable replacing them


----------



## reflexbeast

Exposal said:


> If someone preferred the huano switches over omron and doesn't feel comfortable replacing them


its 3 solder joints per switch, it literally requires no soldering skill, only a soldering iron, the switches, and solder. You actually can't mess it up because you can always remelt the solder.


----------



## Nawafwabs

senileoldman said:


> Why would you want to know that? Just update the Ultralight firmware with the one that's offered by DM. It should work.


how to update UL pro frimware ?


----------



## VESPA5

Nawafwabs said:


> how to update UL pro frimware ?


You would just use the DM1 Pro S software to tinker with it: https://dreammachines.eu/en/software_landing


----------



## e4stw00t

Successor being confirmed as one time production run only as "a certain design element is too difficult to manufacture"

https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/1051911556160663552

Boy, this company...


----------



## jayfkay

e4stw00t said:


> Successor being confirmed as one time production run only as "a certain design element is too difficult to manufacture"
> 
> https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/1051911556160663552
> 
> Boy, this company...


so buy it and resell it. at least, that is how they want you to think. and to think how much they must pay to get ninja to collab... fm are killing it PR wise.


----------



## the1freeMan

^ Such hideous company and youtuber.. always remember to spam him comments telling him he doesn't know crap about pc hardware.


----------



## VESPA5

e4stw00t said:


> Successor being confirmed as one time production run only as "a certain design element is too difficult to manufacture"
> 
> https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/1051911556160663552
> 
> Boy, this company...


This makes no sense. They finally sell a product that sells like hot cakes and it's "too difficult to manufacture"? If you're selling something that sells out within weeks (and at that price point - $89.99 friggin' dollars), FM was either selling these at a net loss or cashed in all their profits and called it day. In the meantime, enjoy the 3 existing models with the heavily starched and stiff cables. Like you said, this company............................

You can mod it with a paracord which is more light and flexible than the phantom cord.


----------



## pez

Guess they are called FinalMeme for a good reason, but I'm still curious what they're going to put out.


----------



## Nivity

So, I guess I have to buy this Ninja branded garbage and wait a bit to resell it, should be easy to sell with all the Ninja/fortnite fanboys out there.
I would never in my life use anything with ninja branding on it, cannot stand that coked up kid.


----------



## Avalar

I find it funny that they say "we don't want you to have to deal with this" referring to the price gouging of Ultralights on Ebay, and their solution is to just "be ready" for the next drop. As if somehow being ready means that they'll produce more mice, and that their lack of supply isn't the real reason it's difficult to get one.


----------



## invena

Company is becoming a meme. But I'm still really curious to see what comes out. I am all for innovation...as long as they innovate. I just hope this isn't some meme, I read some of those tweets and I want to cry.


----------



## o0Cosmo0o

Hi, I have pretty big hands (7,8" - 20cm long and 4,3" - 11cm wide) and I own the Deathadder but i feel it a little small and uncomfortable in my hand. Do you think the Ultralight would be good for palm grip with my hand size?


----------



## t3ram

o0Cosmo0o said:


> Hi, I have pretty big hands (7,8" - 20cm long and 4,3" - 11cm wide) and I own the Deathadder but i feel it a little small and uncomfortable in my hand. Do you think the Ultralight would be good for palm grip with my hand size?


The Ul could fit you very well because it is quite long and wide but if you have time you should wait until the Glorious odin? comes out instead of buying a overpriced finalmouse somewhere


----------



## fuzzybass

I don't mind the size of the DA, but I find the UL just a tiny bit too big for my tastes, so maybe it'll work for you? I'm actually thinking of selling my UL Phantom, so if you want to buy a used one (in decent condition), let me know.


----------



## o0Cosmo0o

t3ram said:


> The Ul could fit you very well because it is quite long and wide but if you have time you should wait until the Glorious odin? comes out instead of buying a overpriced finalmouse somewhere


Thank you for the reply!
I am interested in the next Finalmouse product, probably it is better to wait for me, but I found the UL Pro with Paracord used at a good price (same price as a new one, and probably it is an high price anyway considering it is used...), if the mouse can fit well my hand I am really tempted to buy it... I am not sure enough for the size/shape



fuzzybass said:


> I don't mind the size of the DA, but I find the UL just a tiny bit too big for my tastes, so maybe it'll work for you? I'm actually thinking of selling my UL Phantom, so if you want to buy a used one (in decent condition), let me know.


Thanks for the reply.

What are the dimensions of your hand?
I use the RocketJumpNinja measurement method (my hand is 7,8" - 20cm long and 4,3" - 11cm wide) and I don't know if the shape/size is good for a palm grip with this mouse...


----------



## fuzzybass

No problem. My hand is 18.5cm long, and 10cm wide.


----------



## o0Cosmo0o

fuzzybass said:


> No problem. My hand is 18.5cm long, and 10cm wide.


Probably this mouse can fit good my hand.
The Glorious Odin seems pretty similar to the UL and 1st December is the day of the new Finalmouse release, I don't know if it worth it nowadays... now my hand hurts when I play and I don't know if because of the shape of my current mouse or other things, I am not sure to solve the problem using an Ultralight.

I sent you a PM!


----------



## Nawafwabs

i feel mouse click heavy or like not regiter fast 

does anyone try to change switch's or optimize it ?


----------



## pez

Mine has always seemed to be super responsive. Are you using something like the DM software to try and tweak some stuff? I know when I attempted to change things around with that before my mouse did not have a good time.


----------



## yukino

I just checked out Rocket Jump Ninja's Top 40 list.

"02 New Finalmouse (Unreleased) ? ? Excellent FPS | MOBA"

"Change Notes 16 November 2018: Took away Ultralight Pro and put in a placeholder for new Finalmouse in second place (educated guess, stay tuned)."

Any1 knows more about that?


----------



## Klopfer

and because of that the FM UL ( Phantom ) isnt anymore in his List, I bet it will be nearly the same with new colour, maybe +LED stripe like the Glorious ...


----------



## pez

I'm hoping the color scheme will be tasteful...I mean I'm assuming it's going to be a full blown yellow and blue, but...I dunno.


----------



## e4stw00t

If you can't be at the reveal/release event locally in LA chances are low you will get your hands on whatever they present still in 2018.

"You can buy online at noon on December 1st, at the exact moment we reveal at popup. But be warned, with the insane amount of volume expected, shipping online orders could take up to 30 days. So if you want it same day, popup is the only way."

Of course that assumes people trying to place orders all at the same time will not break their page - which it probably will.

Also for what it's worth:

" It’s not designed with any branding. This is designed with inspiration from thousand year old art, craftsmanship you will not believe, timeless... Don’t sleep on this"

This will be a mess one way or another I guess - prepare your Popcorn!

source: Twitter


----------



## idiotekniQues

I'm curious to see what this new finalmouse is all about. Personally I've been using the ultralight pro and phantom for months now and i haven't looked back to any of the other 15 mice I tried this year. the finalmice win it for me by a landslide. 

they really should keep the UL Pro in stock for a while. It's such a good mouse. It's not good, it's phenomenal if it fits your hand.


----------



## DazzaInOz

e4stw00t said:


> " It’s not designed with any branding. This is designed with inspiration from thousand year old art, craftsmanship you will not believe, timeless... Don’t sleep on this"
> 
> 
> 
> source: Twitter


I'm guessing it's wireless, sculptured out of rock and heavier than Mjolnir because you know...they want us to get away from our pc and go outside and play with it


----------



## Fluxify

This will be their last mouse ever.

https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/1064631896221483008


----------



## o0Cosmo0o

Fluxify said:


> This will be their last mouse ever.
> 
> https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/1064631896221483008


Uhm... their last mouse ever? 
It is weird, I think they have made a lot of money with their products, it seems strange that they stop production forever...


----------



## DazzaInOz

Well it's a great way to make sure all these mice sell out in record time. RJN who already knows what is coming has already said it likely won't beat the pro wireless in his #1 spot.


----------



## Elrick

o0Cosmo0o said:


> Uhm... their last mouse ever?
> It is weird, I think they have made a lot of money with their products, it seems strange that they stop production forever...


Like all 'shonky' operations, they simply come back under a New name.

Loads of dodgy businesses do that to avoid any previous responsibilities for failed or broken products, as well as bailing out on payments to contractors and what not.

Under a new name, they are free of liabilities from the former enterprise to begin again. So another scheme shall be unfurled and sold to the gullible and naive.


----------



## pez

Would you say it's their Finalmouse? 

Hopefully they mean it's the last mouse they make and they actually keep making it. Otherwise...???


----------



## e4stw00t

pez said:


> Would you say it's their Finalmouse?
> 
> Hopefully they mean it's the last mouse they make and they actually keep making it. Otherwise...???


They already announced before it's an one and done deal - if this indeed their last mouse basically they stop operating by end of the year.

"Last time we waited till after the phantom sold out to mention it was a limited one time run. We feel this actually hurt customers and helped bottlers and resellers. So this time everyone should know, this one will not be made again.
It actually can’t even be made again if we wanted. A certain design element is too difficult to manufacture."

source: https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/1051911300488429568


----------



## a_ak57

Pretty good odds that they'll just say the next product isn't a mouse, it's an _experience_.


----------



## Nivity

Everything is just super cringe, trying to hype **** up with Ninja, using Japanese text with "flashy" effects, most cringe release of a mouse ever.

I guess I will buy one anyway if it is an improvement of UL pro, because I do like that mouse, if it was slightly smaller etc then yes. And I hope there will be no stupid Ninja branding anywhere like they said.
If there is branding I will just buy one and hope there is some rich 12 year old Ninja fan that pays a ton for it, go children.


----------



## pez

Normally I'd feel like your statement is a bit harsh, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't agree with you quite a bit .


----------



## equlix

Fluxify said:


> This will be their last mouse ever.
> 
> https://twitter.com/finalmouse/status/1064631896221483008


I feel like they're either rebranding and that this is just their final mouse as finalmouse or they sold all their IP to Glorious Gaming and they are branching out into clothing/marketing and leaving gaming/mice behind.


----------



## empyr

The box: https://twitter.com/cdnthe3rd/status/1067184008247869442


----------



## Avalar

Anyone else predicting same mouse + new paint job/material/some gimmick no one cares about/some feature that a better version of can be bought aftermarket (like feet and cables)?


----------



## DazzaInOz

Avalar said:


> Anyone else predicting same mouse + new paint job/material/some gimmick no one cares about/some feature that a better version of can be bought aftermarket (like feet and cables)?


I going with 'same mouse + new paint job' with absolutely nothing else different. Oh, apparently they improved or at least strengthened the scroll wheel so it doesn't break after a month!


----------



## SnookAU

The box looks smaller than before.

Based on the hype, perhaps its just a smaller wireless version of the final mouse.

But it shouldn't be wireless, because that would require investment and not a single production run.

It has to be a slightly modified existing final mouse, too expensive to do 1 run of a new design at the same price.

Prepare for disappointment, this company is a sham. although they make good mice.


----------



## hza

Feenix digivolves tooooo - FinalMouse
FinalMouse digivolves toooooo - SuperMegaGamingZordGear


----------



## PedMar

SnookAU said:


> The box looks smaller than before.
> 
> Based on the hype, perhaps its just a smaller wireless version of the final mouse.
> 
> But it shouldn't be wireless, because that would require investment and not a single production run.
> 
> It has to be a slightly modified existing final mouse, too expensive to do 1 run of a new design at the same price.
> 
> Prepare for disappointment, this company is a sham. although they make good mice.



Doubt it will be wireless at 90$ FinalMouse price


----------



## 2shellbonus

SnookAU said:


> The box looks smaller than before.
> 
> Based on the hype, perhaps its just a smaller wireless version of the final mouse.
> 
> But it shouldn't be wireless, because that would require investment and not a single production run.


Erm investment from who?
Motospeed already makes wireless 2.4Ghz mice. 
The fact that they arent very good shouldnt really stop Finalmouse though.


----------



## Nivity

Amazing how much twitter hype they can build up using Ninja, I wonder if this is their final mouse because they are now bankrupt after paying Ninja, sales will not put a dent into the huge paycheck.

Weird they are using Sakura bloom for the package, was expecting an ugly wannabe Ninja.


----------



## Nawafwabs

i think this mouse not have good sensor 

after use it for a long time i found micro movements not register


----------



## SnookAU

2shellbonus said:


> Erm investment from who?
> Motospeed already makes wireless 2.4Ghz mice.
> The fact that they arent very good shouldnt really stop Finalmouse though.


Internal investment, putting in more time and effort and money to change an existing mouse to wireless. Not external investment.


----------



## empyr

https://clips.twitch.tv/CallousTriumphantWolfPoooound 

I died.


----------



## vanir1337

empyr said:


> https://clips.twitch.tv/CallousTriumphantWolfPoooound
> 
> I died.


lmao hahaahahhaaha


----------



## DarthBaggins

from the looks of the patent info FM provided, it looks like a Scream One and I'm guessing it's wireless as there was no FCC info to go by


----------



## JustinSane

DarthBaggins said:


> from the looks of the patent info FM provided, it looks like a Scream One and I'm guessing it's wireless as there was no FCC info to go by


That document is from 2015 if it's the same one I saw.

Who thinks they are gonna start calling these "falcons" or "phoenixes" instead of mice? "The last mouse we will ever make!"


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah that was the same one, more than likely taking an older version and making it wireless or revamping it. Their association w/ Ninja has had me cringing on what is to be released, not happy with Ninja as of lately


----------



## pez

Guess I'll tune into their shop and order mine if I can. The marketing and tweets they produce make me sad that I like the UL Pro so much .


----------



## jayfkay

empyr said:


> https://clips.twitch.tv/CallousTriumphantWolfPoooound
> 
> I died.


wow, uhh.... almost as cringe as finalmouse itself. or the reddit kids instantly posting every new FM tweet with questionmarks attached for karma. or anyone fueling the hype, playing into their hands really.


----------



## Ickz

The marketing is beyond cringe - like it's even worse than when Logitech had gamers holding their mice while running track or whatever those commercials were. That said, if it's wireless, low weight, and has no cringy Ninja/Fortnite crap branding on it, I would be curious to at least check it out.


----------



## equlix

Looks like a minor spec bump and different aesthetics. https://clips.twitch.tv/FancyBashfulVampireEagleEye 
I feel like if they changed the shape he would have said something slightly different.

Edit: posted wrong clip. Sorry about that


----------



## pez

Ninja said on Twitter it was lighter than the Odin mouse being teased. It was in reply to the pic with the <=69g quote. I’m definitely eager to see what the fuss is about, though.


----------



## menismyforte

pez said:


> Ninja said on Twitter it was lighter than the Odin mouse being teased. It was in reply to the pic with the <=69g quote. I’m definitely eager to see what the fuss is about, though.


It is definitely lighter than that, I'm posting a review here at 3EST on the dot as always. Check it out if you'd like  

Gonna include some notes they sent me in an email in the post that I excluded from the overview video I made. I felt like the average person wouldn't care too much for the information but I know people on OCN will.


----------



## empyr

menismyforte said:


> It is definitely lighter than that, I'm posting a review here at 3EST on the dot as always. Check it out if you'd like
> 
> Gonna include some notes they sent me in an email in the post that I excluded from the overview video I made. I felt like the average person wouldn't care too much for the information but I know people on OCN will.


But it's two mice, not one :thinking:


----------



## empyr

Also for anybody thinking this may be wireless, by the looks of it, it's not.


----------



## t3ram

I hoped for a carbon version and now this s**t XD


----------



## pez

Shame all those people waiting in line. I got mine taken care of and won't have an issue with back ups. Online store seems like it was handled way better this time around.


----------



## Farley

False advertisement much


----------



## pez

Farley said:


> False advertisement much


This is one of those "I knew it" moments. I could care less about his name on it...thank god it's not his themed colors.


----------



## nodicaL

With how much Finalmouse hyped up the Phantom launch, I don't think anyone on OCN took the bait about their new truth.


----------



## DarthBaggins

looks like i'll be sticking w/ my Scream One


----------



## Poodle

Is this thread also the Air58 mouse thread? I mean other brands are allowed to have threads for different models  Just asking as the other Air58 thread got deleted.


----------



## ncck

nodicaL said:


> With how much Finalmouse hyped up the Phantom launch, I don't think anyone on OCN took the bait about their new truth.


Didn't even look at the page


----------



## menismyforte

Poodle said:


> Is this thread also the Air58 mouse thread? I mean other brands are allowed to have threads for different models  Just asking as the other Air58 thread got deleted.


Whoever deleted my video review thread of the Air58 also deleted every thread I've ever made about Finalmouse.

Actually disgusting. I've been posting on these forums for 2 years and reading/lurking for many years longer.

Guess if you're not spitting on a product and calling it trash on OCN your posts get removed, didn't seem to be an issue when I was just making meme videos about mice 2 years ago lmao, what a joke.


----------



## Avalar

menismyforte said:


> Whoever deleted my video review thread of the Air58 also deleted every thread I've ever made about Finalmouse.
> 
> Actually disgusting. I've been posting on these forums for 2 years and reading/lurking for many years longer.
> 
> Guess if you're not spitting on a product and calling it trash on OCN your posts get removed, didn't seem to be an issue when I was just making meme videos about mice 2 years ago lmao, what a joke.


Seriously...?

What the hell OCN.


----------



## vanir1337

menismyforte said:


> Whoever deleted my video review thread of the Air58 also deleted every thread I've ever made about Finalmouse.
> 
> Actually disgusting. I've been posting on these forums for 2 years and reading/lurking for many years longer.
> 
> Guess if you're not spitting on a product and calling it trash on OCN your posts get removed, didn't seem to be an issue when I was just making meme videos about mice 2 years ago lmao, what a joke.


Well this is actually bloody ridiculous. Admins, mods, explain?


----------



## Nivity

vanir1337 said:


> Well this is actually bloody ridiculous. Admins, mods, explain?



Cannot figure this one out yourself?

They don't allow any form of sale or ref sales on the forum just like that, nothing new.

Menis has a ref link where he gets 25%, as every other streamer etc that tries to push this mouse to their followers/fans.
There is a reason this mouse is the best thing ever created, according to most streamers etc, because they get 25% of the sales


----------



## t3ram

I have seen the review double or even triple posted on the site , maybe thats why it was deleted


----------



## menismyforte

Nivity said:


> Cannot figure this one out yourself?
> 
> They don't allow any form of sale or ref sales on the forum just like that, nothing new.
> 
> Menis has a ref link where he gets 25%, as every other streamer etc that tries to push this mouse to their followers/fans.
> There is a reason this mouse is the best thing ever created, according to most streamers etc, because they get 25% of the sales


No actually I haven't ever posted a referral link in any of my posts here, ever. That's not correct. And I've never put my code in my titles either, ever. And my posts have been mentioned to me in private earlier in the year by admins about missing the [Sponsored] title on them (because I receive the mice free as part of testing). So the content in them had already been reviewed by other admins. 

I didn't do anything different with this post, in fact I opened an old post, copied the format and edited from there.

So no, what you're saying isn't correct and I also never say this mouse is the best thing created or even close to it. I literally reference via pictures in my most recent review how the scroll wheel has been a huge issue for people. 

If you're curious too I don't have a huge audience so it's not like I'm making insane money from being an affiliate. I have over 50 mice on my closet, I like to collect mice and I compete in FPS at a high level. I enjoy the communities. There's nothing malicious about me being an affiliate, its a bonus for a hobby I'm passionate about.



t3ram said:


> I have seen the review double or even triple posted on the site , maybe thats why it was deleted


I thought about this possibility but then why delete my other 3 threads from this year? I reviewed the Sunset (1st thread and it was extensive), I did a FAQ about the mouse that I literally spent hours reading through these forums to collect data on what features users disliked or were confused by the most to answer to try and be helpful to the community (2nd), and I reviewed the Phantom before this (3rd). All were removed as well. 

Feelsreallybadman. Especially my 2nd post, took me forever to compile all of that. I think I read like 400 reviews on Amazon, every thread I could find on OCN and every post I could find on reddit to see what people wanted the most. Worked on that for a long time.

Update: Speaking to an admin now. I will get clarification on what I've done wrong and make sure this doesn't happen in the future.


----------



## pez

I thought it was maybe because at one point it looked like nothing productive was happening and I started seeing some trolling....deleting the other posts, though...I won't speculate on that. Maybe a mod/admin can chime in here.


----------



## menismyforte

pez said:


> I thought it was maybe because at one point it looked like nothing productive was happening and I started seeing some trolling....deleting the other posts, though...I won't speculate on that. Maybe a mod/admin can chime in here.


I've spoken to them, still waiting on full clarification on the rules in the future. It was related my video having a code but *only because* it was me personally that posted the video (I asked why other content creator's videos are posted here without issue). So I basically am waiting on an answer for why I'm punished for actually participating here (and if RJN for example would have his videos removed if he were to come post here) and if I make written reviews in the future and leave my videos out, if the threads will be deleted if other users reference them and post them. 

I think it's weird that I make a few bucks off of having 600 subs on YouTube and I'm called a shill and my threads are nuked but because someone with a huge audience doesn't actually participate in/care about this forum, their content goes untouched. Seems backward. I read these forums weekly, I just wanted to create content instead of lurking. And I can almost guarantee that if I'm not the one posting it in the future, but I make written reviews with pictures and don't mention being an affiliate, other people are going to post my video and I don't want to be penalized for that. 

Either way once I get clarification I'll respect whatever they ask of me because I like OCN and I enjoy coming here so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hza

Like they would touch anything related to rocket jump ninja. People would go rage mode.


----------



## Zhuni

Well it's nice they contacted you first and allowed you to make alterations to your posts first before just deleting them..... Oh wait


----------



## menismyforte

Zhuni said:


> Well it's nice they contacted you first and allowed you to make alterations to your posts first before just deleting them..... Oh wait


My thoughts exactly, I actually referenced those posts often...lmao


----------



## vanir1337

menismyforte said:


> My thoughts exactly, I actually referenced those posts often...lmao


Moderation in this site is ridiculous tbh. I've made a video about a faulty keyboard once asking for some assistance and they deleted my whole thread because I said f*ck twice in the video. I guess they must protect the children from hearing such evil words?


----------



## lurkerguy

All those multiple blatant Rabbit mouse shill threads, most likely made by the CEO himself that everyone wanted to be removed stayed while a review about a brand new mouse by an actual community member and his previous videos were deleted without any notice?

OCN really has gone downhill. I got my account banned too for politely and lightly criticizing their new forums design back when they changed it which makes you wonder what the mods are actually doing removing content and users without a valid reason.


----------



## menismyforte

lurkerguy said:


> All those multiple blatant Rabbit mouse shill threads, most likely made by the CEO himself that everyone wanted to be removed stayed while a review about a brand new mouse by an actual community member and his previous videos were deleted without any notice?
> 
> OCN really has gone downhill. I got my account banned too for politely and lightly criticizing their new forums design back when they changed it which makes you wonder what the mods are actually doing removing content and users without a valid reason.


Well it was a valid reason, just one I wasn't aware of or given any warning about and I've asked for complete clarification on the rule so that I don't run into this in the future. It happens I suppose. I just wish I could use my old threads to reference and just remove the videos out of them, didn't need to just nuke everything with no warning or even notification that they got nuked. I discovered it on my own this morning lol


----------



## Nivity

menismyforte said:


> No actually I haven't ever posted a referral link in any of my posts here, ever. That's not correct. And I've never put my code in my titles either, ever. And my posts have been mentioned to me in private earlier in the year by admins about missing the [Sponsored] title on them (because I receive the mice free as part of testing). So the content in them had already been reviewed by other admins.
> 
> I didn't do anything different with this post, in fact I opened an old post, copied the format and edited from there.
> 
> So no, what you're saying isn't correct and I also never say this mouse is the best thing created or even close to it. I literally reference via pictures in my most recent review how the scroll wheel has been a huge issue for people.
> 
> If you're curious too I don't have a huge audience so it's not like I'm making insane money from being an affiliate. I have over 50 mice on my closet, I like to collect mice and I compete in FPS at a high level. I enjoy the communities. There's nothing malicious about me being an affiliate, its a bonus for a hobby I'm passionate about.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this possibility but then why delete my other 3 threads from this year? I reviewed the Sunset (1st thread and it was extensive), I did a FAQ about the mouse that I literally spent hours reading through these forums to collect data on what features users disliked or were confused by the most to answer to try and be helpful to the community (2nd), and I reviewed the Phantom before this (3rd). All were removed as well.
> 
> Feelsreallybadman. Especially my 2nd post, took me forever to compile all of that. I think I read like 400 reviews on Amazon, every thread I could find on OCN and every post I could find on reddit to see what people wanted the most. Worked on that for a long time.
> 
> Update: Speaking to an admin now. I will get clarification on what I've done wrong and make sure this doesn't happen in the future.


It was not you I talked about when I mentioned hyping **** up etc, it was every streamer/youtuber (Ninja, Lupo, Summit etc etc etc etc), that push this mouse so hard, because they get 25% of the sales.

The fact still stands that your post got removed because you self promoted a review where you have a ref link/code where you get a part of sales.
Not that I personally give a hoot, but they have mentioned rules about this before on OCN.

And yeah, I can ofc link your, RJN video as long as I don't type "USE HIS REF LINK!!", since it's not self promoting, or promoting others with intent to sell.


----------



## JackCY

empyr said:


> https://clips.twitch.tv/CallousTriumphantWolfPoooound
> 
> I died.


LOL

I really don't get FM hype since it's kind of dead outside of US. Most probably don't even know of this company and their products.

From seeing all this insanity here people link from FM's posts, well I don't know what is worse, their crazy marketing or non existent supply chain?



Nivity said:


> Cannot figure this one out yourself?
> 
> They don't allow any form of sale or ref sales on the forum just like that, nothing new.
> 
> Menis has a ref link where he gets 25%, as every other streamer etc that tries to push this mouse to their followers/fans.
> There is a reason this mouse is the best thing ever created, according to most streamers etc, because they get 25% of the sales


Yeah, especially smaller US companies love to do this lately, push products through streamers, YouTubers, any way to get exposure to their "target younger audience". Why? Well it's cheaper to send a free product to 1 person and get endless hours of promotion of them using it and talking about it than to go pay for endless hours of advertisement to YouTube/Twitch/... and hope their ads appear to the target group they want.

Of course then there is the issue of many streamers/YouTubers having no clue about what a good product is or no morals as long as they get $$$ from others buying trash.



menismyforte said:


> I've spoken to them, still waiting on full clarification on the rules in the future. It was related my video having a code but *only because* it was me personally that posted the video (I asked why other content creator's videos are posted here without issue). So I basically am waiting on an answer for why I'm punished for actually participating here (and if RJN for example would have his videos removed if he were to come post here) and if I make written reviews in the future and leave my videos out, if the threads will be deleted if other users reference them and post them.
> 
> I think it's weird that I make a few bucks off of having 600 subs on YouTube and I'm called a shill and my threads are nuked but because someone with a huge audience doesn't actually participate in/care about this forum, their content goes untouched. Seems backward. I read these forums weekly, I just wanted to create content instead of lurking. And I can almost guarantee that if I'm not the one posting it in the future, but I make written reviews with pictures and don't mention being an affiliate, other people are going to post my video and I don't want to be penalized for that.
> 
> Either way once I get clarification I'll respect whatever they ask of me because I like OCN and I enjoy coming here so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


There is a deals section on forum to post deals to sites, but I think the rule of *no* "personal" kickback/profit links allowed persists. Why? So forum doesn't get spammed with profit links from everyone. Click baiting to get a $1.

You're way more likely to get booted out of place and shunned when talking negatively about products, many forums and places are mostly fans only, many game forums are fanatic supporters only and any hint of negative criticism that hurts sales gets you booted out.
OCN is fine, read the rules, don't post personal profit kickback links and you should be fine. Having a promotion code at the end of video and you linking your own video... that's kind of borderline, link to a link. Spamming a video over and over will probably raise attention to it as well from admins/mods. Plus videos here are often embedded so it doesn't even classify as a link to a link. Embedding your own video with a promotion/kickback, yeah, most likely against rules here.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can we get an OCN edition mouse? lol F-Ninja editions


----------



## vanir1337

menismyforte said:


> or given any warning about


And this is the difference between moderation and cluelessly deleting ****. Well done OCN.


----------



## menismyforte

Still no clarification so I'm just gonna assume that in the future I can post reviews and just not link my videos and if other people link them in those threads I hope I don't get punished for it because I'm gonna be doing reviews for other companies' mice soon


----------



## Klopfer

menismyforte said:


> Still no clarification so I'm just gonna assume that in the future I can post reviews and just not link my videos and if other people link them in those threads I hope I don't get punished for it because I'm gonna be doing reviews for other companies' mice soon


to be honest ... I watched some reviews of you , I dont think youre reviews are "sponsored" ...


----------



## hza

Correct me, if I am wrong, but didn't menismyforte blame FinalMeme before being contacted by them? It's not important because everyone should have the right to make money the way he/she believes is right, just a side note...


----------



## menismyforte

Klopfer said:


> to be honest ... I watched some reviews of you , I dont think youre reviews are "sponsored" ...


They are, I test the mouse therefor I get them for free and if people want to buy it with my affiliate links/code, I get a % of the sale as a bonus. 

So yeah, I'm 100% sponsored but my reviews are my honest and I hope they give people some useful info in some way.


----------



## menismyforte

hza said:


> Correct me, if I am wrong, but didn't menismyforte blame FinalMeme before being contacted by them? It's not important because everyone should have the right to make money the way he/she believes is right, just a side note...


If you're interested I addressed this earlier on a post in the mousereview subreddit. My username is Menismyforte on reddit if you care to look. 

If you're curious they reached out to me in late 2017 to help them test/improve products because I repeatedly found issues with their mice that their testers didn't report. 

Pic below of how I started helping them after making meme videos about finding issues with their mice day 1 of purchase to now.


----------



## hza

Thanks for the info. I'm not interested in Feenix or FinalMouse (call it what you want) stuff. Worst garbage ever made together with Zowie for the prices these 2 "companies" charge. Even old Razer was better. Of course we're also talking about matter of taste and/or preferences. Personally I go for shape+build quality first (along tracking on the level of 3060+, not hard to achieve) and that's something no Zowie or FM mouse can provide for my personal taste compared to other big dogs. Your intentions are fair enough, but after all the nonsense that FM rep spread all over the place, I simply can't take them serious at all. Reminds me of Kim Rom and his "if it's hardware based acceleration, it's good" (not exact words) when SteelSeries released Kinzu (v1), just 10x worse.


----------



## pez

vanir1337 said:


> Moderation in this site is ridiculous tbh. I've made a video about a faulty keyboard once asking for some assistance and they deleted my whole thread because I said f*ck twice in the video. I guess they must protect the children from hearing such evil words?


While I don't personally care about 'bad language' it's been a part of the ToS for over 10 years and has never not been that way. If anything, you circumventing the profanity filter (not targeting just you out, but it's been happening a lot lately) and not being reprimanded either because people don't report it or mods are more lax these days.


----------



## Bcart

Hey guys, you can actually change lift off distance the same way on finalmouse as you do for zowie. It's very easy, a combination of a couple buttons and you plug in your mouse. Look up zowie lod adjustment and it's the same for finalmouse.


----------



## the1freeMan

vanir1337 said:


> Moderation in this site is ridiculous tbh. I've made a video about a faulty keyboard once asking for some assistance and they deleted my whole thread because I said f*ck twice in the video. I guess they must protect the children from hearing such evil words?


Ocn the family friendly forum where your 8 year old kid is protected from profanity that he totally will not hear anywhere else, so that he can learn the intricacies of mouse sensor technology in a safe environment!

-the service is not intended for children under 13

Well then he probably swears more than most adults


----------



## Elrick

the1freeMan said:


> Well then he probably swears more than most adults



Isn't that already true with most OCN users?


----------

